# knitting tea party 28 december '12



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party  28 December 12
The last knitting tea party of the year. Didnt we just celebrate the arrival of 2012? The older I get the faster the time seems to pass. Wouldnt it be nice if we got younger every year?

I hope everyone survived Christmas day in good shape. As Ive mentioned before  I wish the good will would last all year. Maybe that should be our mantra for the new year  to do our part in keeping the good will going all year long and to do a random act of kindness as often as we can. Its true that when you give from the heart the return is unbelievable.

Our weight watchers recipe for the week is worth three points per serving which I think one could have two servings to make a more substantial meal.

Mexican Meatloaf (three points)
Cooking spray
½ pound extra lean ground beef
½ pound lean ground turkey breast
2 large egg whites
2 oz cornbread stuffing dry mix (about one cup)
1 medium chopped onion (I would add more  but then I like lots of onion in meatloaf.)
½ teaspoon chili powder
¼ teaspoon ground cumin
4 oz canned green chili peppers, diced
8 oz canned enchilada sauce

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Coat a broiler pan with cooking spray
In large bowl mix beef, turkey, egg whites, stuffing mix, onion, chili powder, cumin, chilies and half of enchilada sauce.
Shape into an oval with your hands and place on prepared broiler pan.
Cook for one hour, top with remaining enchilada sauce and bake for five minutes more.
Slice into six pieces and serve.

I suppose if you had a salad of lettuce, carrots, green peppers, red peppers, cauliflowerettes, broccoli, and anything else you can think of throwing in this might make a meal that would stick to the ribs for a while. When I make a salad I generally put everything in it that I have on hand. Even diced fresh fruit add their own deliciousness.

I am frogging my sweater again  somewhere I have lost a stitch and need to find it so the raglan decreasing is correct. It is only one stitch but think it would make a difference. If I am going to do it I want it to be correct. It is knitting up nicely  never thought I would knit a sweater on #13s  I am finding it difficult to keep my tension even. My purl row is always a little tighter than my knit row even though I try to loosen my yarn when I am purling. Im also making it about eight rows longer.

I know in the past we have talked about puddings  but that was more in the English tradition of steamed pudding with a hard sauce  sometimes lit when doused with a little brandy, etc. The following is what I think of when I hear the word pudding:

Chocolate Lush
1-1/2 cup flour
¾ cup chopped nuts (your choice  I would use walnuts)
1-1/2 sticks of butter (six ounces)
Mix flour, nuts and melted butter  press into a 9x13 pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

1 cup powdered sugar
1 (9oz) container cool whip (frozen whipped topping)
1 (8oz) package cream cheese
2 small packages instant chocolate pudding
3 cups cold milk
Crushed nuts

Combine powdered sugar and cream cheese. Stir in ½ of the container of cool whip.
Spread on cooled crust.
Beat the pudding and milk until thick and spread on cheese layer.
Spread remaining cool whip on top
Sprinkle with crushed nuts and/or grated chocolate if desired.

This recipe comes from a cook book made by the church women at the country church Phyllis and I went to years ago. This particular recipe was submitted by phylliss niece. Its a good make ahead desert  it was always on the table when we had pot lucks at church.

My roomba is cleaning my living room carpet as I type this. I wish when it was done it would fill and run the dishwasher for me. Lol maybe even dust a little. Although I will have to admit  if I roomba everyday there is less dust and animal hair.

Im going to go knit on my wingspan until it is time to begin the new knitting tea party  on time this week.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

oooohhhh, I love meatloaf!!!!! It is so good (with ketchup, of course.) hahaha  I am loving the beef-turkey combo!!!! What a great way to use up the turkey from Christmas!!! I am thinking of opening some of my tomatoe sauce I made this summer and combining the meat with that and leaving out the peppers! but then meatloaf is good anyway you serve it! 

Sam, I got some alpaca yarn and it is so soft!!! And I am not allergic to it. I have two balls of it and I am planning on knitting a simple cowl with it. I shall enjoy surfing the net to find a pretty pattern. 

I am down with SIL's head cold. Lots of noodle soup and sleep for me! Not sure if I am making it to mass tomorrow but I have given the list of songs for Father Al. I doubt I could play the organ even if I did get there. But I need to stay in bed tomorrow. :? :|

haahha, Sam, I dont think of you as a white bunny!!! a loveable teddy bear, yes, but no bunny! You can be as late as you want, afterall, you were a whole day early once!!! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> oooohhhh, I love meatloaf!!!!! It is so good (with ketchup, of course.) hahaha  I am loving the beef-turkey combo!!!! What a great way to use up the turkey from Christmas!!!
> 
> Sam, I got some alpaca yarn and it is so soft!!! And I am not allergic to it. I have two balls of it and I am planning on knitting a simple cowl with it. I shall enjoy surfing the net to find a pretty pattern.
> 
> I am down with SIL's head cold. Lots of noodle soup and sleep for me! Not sure if I am making it to mass tomorrow but I have given the list of songs for Father Al. I doubt I could play the organ even if I did get there. But I need to stay in bed tomorrow. :? :|


Hope you feel better soon, 5.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > oooohhhh, I love meatloaf!!!!! It is so good (with ketchup, of course.) hahaha  I am loving the beef-turkey combo!!!! What a great way to use up the turkey from Christmas!!!
> ...


Thank you Kate!! I have learned that if I am starting to feel under the weather, I need lots of bed rest and pampering by me to me!! 

Lovely grandson and there is no such thing as a grandma spoiling their grandchildren! You go right ahead and indulge yourself with your Grandmothering on this lil one!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, Christmas 'Eve was very different here this year. Around 7 pm, the house across the street was on fire. There are so many details about which I could write, but I am sure that most of you can imagine how horrible it was ane of course, the sorrow still lingers and will for sometime. The Grandfather, who was visiting, perished in the fire. My next door neighbor and I sat on the curb with her holding of the two children and with me holding the Momma in my arms. This was a time we will never forget. People were marvelous; coming by with blankets, jackets, scarves, etc., to keep us warm and others bringing water, stuffed animals and others giving us their names, phone numbers, etc., offering any help that would be needed. These were people we never knew and wouldn't know if we saw them again, I am sure. The outpouring of help has been amazing. So, dear KPers/TPers, a gentle reminder of the gift of God that made Christmas a day to be treasured. In the midst of tragedy, His love is manifested. We are blessed to be here for another Tea Party and thank you, Sam, for all the time you take to host it and reply to so many. May the New Year bring hope to all who are going through difficult places either with health, finanaces, sadness, etc., and to cound our blessings each and every day despite difficulties.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what do you think of this one five:

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cowls/eiffel-tower-cowl/ml/1

if you go to www.allfreeknitting.com they have tons of patterns and they are FREE.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sam, I got some alpaca yarn and it is so soft!!! And I am not allergic to it. I have two balls of it and I am planning on knitting a simple cowl with it. I shall enjoy surfing the net to find a pretty pattern.
> 
> I


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> oooohhhh, I love meatloaf!!!!! It is so good (with ketchup, of course.) hahaha  I am loving the beef-turkey combo!!!! What a great way to use up the turkey from Christmas!!! I am thinking of opening some of my tomatoe sauce I made this summer and combining the meat with that and leaving out the peppers! but then meatloaf is good anyway you serve it!
> 
> Sam, I got some alpaca yarn and it is so soft!!! And I am not allergic to it. I have two balls of it and I am planning on knitting a simple cowl with it. I shall enjoy surfing the net to find a pretty pattern.
> 
> ...


Oh 5 I hope you don't get the full blown cold - please rest up, drink lots of liquids and stay warm!!!! luv- AZ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Well, Christmas 'Eve was very different here this year. Around 7 pm, the house across the street was on fire. There are so many details about which I could write, but I am sure that most of you can imagine how horrible it was ane of course, the sorrow still lingers and will for sometime. The Grandfather, who was visiting, perished in the fire. My next door neighbor and I sat on the curb with her holding of the two children and with me holding the Momma in my arms. This was a time we will never forget. People were marvelous; coming by with blankets, jackets, scarves, etc., to keep us warm and others bringing water, stuffed animals and others giving us their names, phone numbers, etc., offering any help that would be needed. These were people we never knew and wouldn't know if we saw them again, I am sure. The outpouring of help has been amazing. So, dear KPers/TPers, a gentle reminder of the gift of God that made Christmas a day to be treasured. In the midst of tragedy, His love is manifested. We are blessed to be here for another Tea Party and thank you, Sam, for all the time you take to host it and reply to so many. May the New Year bring hope to all who are going through difficult places either with health, finanaces, sadness, etc., and to cound our blessings each and every day despite difficulties.


Oh, how sad. A dreadful thing to happen at any time, but somehow it seems worse at this time of year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in the midst of tragedy there is always a silver lining - strangers coming together to help those in need. so sorry about the grandfather's death.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Well, Christmas 'Eve was very different here this year. Around 7 pm, the house across the street was on fire. There are so many details about which I could write, but I am sure that most of you can imagine how horrible it was ane of course, the sorrow still lingers and will for sometime. The Grandfather, who was visiting, perished in the fire. My next door neighbor and I sat on the curb with her holding of the two children and with me holding the Momma in my arms. This was a time we will never forget. People were marvelous; coming by with blankets, jackets, scarves, etc., to keep us warm and others bringing water, stuffed animals and others giving us their names, phone numbers, etc., offering any help that would be needed. These were people we never knew and wouldn't know if we saw them again, I am sure. The outpouring of help has been amazing. So, dear KPers/TPers, a gentle reminder of the gift of God that made Christmas a day to be treasured. In the midst of tragedy, His love is manifested. We are blessed to be here for another Tea Party and thank you, Sam, for all the time you take to host it and reply to so many. May the New Year bring hope to all who are going through difficult places either with health, finanaces, sadness, etc., and to cound our blessings each and every day despite difficulties.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sam the meatloaf is a great idea - I will plan on that later in the week - we can almost always do Mexican. I hope your Christmas was wonderful and that your family is healthy and happy. Thanks for being here for us week after week!! I am going to look into doing your workshop and the one that Lurker is doing - I just need to check supplies. Still in the 30's here today - it's just not going to warm up. But my errands are run and I am tucked back in to my nest!!! AZ



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party  28 December 12
> The last knitting tea party of the year. Didnt we just celebrate the arrival of 2012? The older I get the faster the time seems to pass. Wouldnt it be nice if we got younger every year?
> 
> I hope everyone survived Christmas day in good shape. As Ive mentioned before  I wish the good will would last all year. Maybe that should be our mantra for the new year  to do our part in keeping the good will going all year long and to do a random act of kindness as often as we can. Its true that when you give from the heart the return is unbelievable.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about this tragedy - we never imagine that something like this can happen to us and when it does we really have to lean on others - You are a good neighbor and friend - I will keep this family in my prayers - AZ


81brighteyes said:


> Well, Christmas 'Eve was very different here this year. Around 7 pm, the house across the street was on fire. There are so many details about which I could write, but I am sure that most of you can imagine how horrible it was ane of course, the sorrow still lingers and will for sometime. The Grandfather, who was visiting, perished in the fire. My next door neighbor and I sat on the curb with her holding of the two children and with me holding the Momma in my arms. This was a time we will never forget. People were marvelous; coming by with blankets, jackets, scarves, etc., to keep us warm and others bringing water, stuffed animals and others giving us their names, phone numbers, etc., offering any help that would be needed. These were people we never knew and wouldn't know if we saw them again, I am sure. The outpouring of help has been amazing. So, dear KPers/TPers, a gentle reminder of the gift of God that made Christmas a day to be treasured. In the midst of tragedy, His love is manifested. We are blessed to be here for another Tea Party and thank you, Sam, for all the time you take to host it and reply to so many. May the New Year bring hope to all who are going through difficult places either with health, finanaces, sadness, etc., and to cound our blessings each and every day despite difficulties.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I posted this a few minutes ago on the previous tea party -- here it is again 
--------------------------------------------------------------

the link to the section is below --click on

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

New Workshop has just opened -- #11 -Winter's Mirage with dragonfly lace.

This workshop is #11 in our list of workshops and her first post is there now. She refers to the #6 workshop for basic information which is still open and will remain open for as long as there are any lace workshops - at least another 6 - 8 months.

The section and the "winter's Mirage will appear on the daily digest tomorrow. (anytime we start a new topic it appears on the digest the next day- just go there and check out the workshop.
#11 and you are there -- there is no signup nor is there any charge. Please join us if you are interested in lace. you won't find a better workshop anywhere .

She is going to teach Winter's mirage which is a basic lace shawl, then work into an intermediate shawl, and then an advanced shawl. I would really suggest you visit these workshops if you are at all interested in lace. She is a wonderful teacher and we are lucky to have her with us.

I hope you will consider joining us - I guarantee you will know about lace if you take this wonderful class.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I saw "Roombas" in a store in December and was surprised to see that they now have two models. One was abot $350 and the other was $499. I did not know that they had a second one that was that costly. Our daughter has one, but I think it is another brand and perhaps it doesn't pull out the dirt as well as the Roomba. The Chocolate Lush Dessert sounds so good as does the Mexican Meatloaf. It's nice to have the warmth from an oven operating with good food inside when it's cold and meatloaf is always a winner. I didn't mean to get so "chatty", but have been trying to get my mind occupied wth other thoughts rather than those from the past few days.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam, I got some alpaca yarn and it is so soft!!! And I am not allergic to it. I have two balls of it and I am planning on knitting a simple cowl with it. I shall enjoy surfing the net to find a pretty pattern. 

Here is a nice cowl pattern

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/gawler


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really am not bragging - honest - but my roomba around six hundred dollars. a lot of money i know - but the upright was almost impossible for me to operate without losing my air - it was sweep a little - rest a little and so forth. for me the roomba was worth every penny. and i am amazed at its ability to pick up animal hair - does an amazing job. it has also become an amusement for the kittens.

sending you lots of soothing energy - incidents like you had stay with us a long time. be good to yourself.

sam



81brighteyes said:


> Sam, I saw "Roombas" in a store in December and was surprised to see that they now have two models. One was abot $350 and the other was $499. I did not know that they had a second one that was that costly. Our daughter has one, but I think it is another brand and perhaps it doesn't pull out the dirt as well as the Roomba. The Chocolate Lush Dessert sounds so good as does the Mexican Meatloaf. It's nice to have the warmth from an oven operating with good food inside when it's cold and meatloaf is always a winner. I didn't mean to get so "chatty", but have been trying to get my mind occupied wth other thoughts rather than those from the past few days.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, you may be late, but I had totally forgotten that it was time for the new Tea Party! Can't believe it will be 2013! I remember when I read 1984 in HS and I thought that was a long way away!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Hola, fellow KTP members! 

The holidays were good. I got to meet my 2 new nephews that my brother & SIL are fostering at the moment. They are well behaved all things considering. I finished up the new pair of baby socks with the "frankensteined" pattern. 

I started in on a new hat for stash-busting. I still hope to knock down the stash although I hear a deity giggle whenever I say that. My stepmom finished her project & had LOTS of Red Heart yarn left over from that. Now I just need to find a hat, scarf & mitten pattern to use that up. 

I'm now back out to cook up some dinner. I have a chicken, pear & blue cheese receipt that I want to try.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK here is my contribution to the recipes this week - great for left over turkey !!!!! I serve this will a salad and everyone is happy!!!! 

Chicken Pot Pie Pre-heat Oven to 425*


2 Cups cooked chicken diced	1 Can Cream of Potato Soup
9 Frozen Pie Crust 1 Can Cream of Chicken Soup
1 Package of Pillsbury Pie Crusts
1 egg Vegetables


In a large bowl mix chicken and both cans of soup. Then add about 1 ½ Cups of veggies and salt and pepper to taste. I use about half a diced onion, frozen peas and carrots. Ive made it using broccoli instead of the peas and carrots and it turned out great. Pour filling into frozen pie crust and cover with Pillsbury pie crust (you can find these with the biscuits in the deli section). Pinch edges together to create a seal around the edge of the pie. Cut 4 slits in top of the pie, brush 1 egg yolk over the top. Bake at 425 degrees for 45 to 55 minutes or until crust is golden brown and looks flakey. Let stand 10 minutes before cutting and serving.

Note: The frozen pie crusts and the Pillsbury pie crusts come in packages of 2. I always pick up 2 cans of each soup, put the extra pie crusts in the freezer and have a good start on another pie for another day! You can use canned chicken, left over chicken (or turkey), or bake some chicken to make this.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> what do you think of this one five:
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cowls/eiffel-tower-cowl/ml/1
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's a lovely pattern - it would do well just as a scarf.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam, I got some alpaca yarn and it is so soft!!! And I am not allergic to it. I have two balls of it and I am planning on knitting a simple cowl with it. I shall enjoy surfing the net to find a pretty pattern.
> 
> Here is a nice cowl pattern
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/gawler


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would you share the recipe redkimba - anything with blue cheese in it has to be good.

sam



Redkimba said:


> Hola, fellow KTP members!
> 
> I'm now back out to cook up some dinner. I have a chicken, pear & blue cheese receipt that I want to try.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> My roomba is cleaning my living room carpet as I type this. I wish when it was done it would fill and run the dishwasher for me. Lol maybe even dust a little. Although I will have to admit  if I roomba everyday there is less dust and animal hair.


I have been thinking about getting a Roomba. Whenever I get around to vacuuming (about once every other week), I vacuum enough cat hair to make a new kitty. Only problem is we have 3 stories so which floor gets it?
Plus now there are other brands. PC magazine gives Neato's XVII pretty high marks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam, I got some alpaca yarn and it is so soft!!! And I am not allergic to it. I have two balls of it and I am planning on knitting a simple cowl with it. I shall enjoy surfing the net to find a pretty pattern.
> 
> Here is a nice cowl pattern
> 
> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/gawler


Well, I do have TWO balls of the alpaca yarn and this one is very pleasing to my eyes too!!! I have also bookmarked it and downloaded it to my desktop!!! Thank you ever so much!!!! I have not ever done a cowl before and I think I may do this one and see how much yarn I have left over and do the other one last! oh, decisions, decisions, I am right beside myself now with happiness! humph, I would start tonight except for this head cold stuff........note to self: be patient and start when you are better, less likelihood of making the frogs sing then.  :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's a lovely pattern - it would do well just as a scarf.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing when I saw the pattern.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, I got some alpaca yarn and it is so soft!!! And I am not allergic to it. I have two balls of it and I am planning on knitting a simple cowl with it. I shall enjoy surfing the net to find a pretty pattern.
> ...


Good idea to wait, I started a sweater when I had a cold too much frogging and not enough progress is what I ended up with.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome sine - i'm so glad you stopped by to enjoy a cuppa with us - we are all hoping you had a good time and will be a regular by visiting us as often as you can. always plenty of hot tea available and lots of room at the table. we'll be looking for you.

i only know about the roomba - and i love it. they are light enough to carry from room to room or floor to floor. it works well on carpet or hard surfaces.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I too had some upsetting news. My "adopted" daughter (the adoption was mutual!) works in a check-cashing-cash outlet. Well today she was held up at gun point and robbed this morning. Thank goodness she was not working the shift by herself! Well, she just sent me an email about this happening. She is pretty shook up and does not know if she can go back into work there again. I phoned her and talked with her, and then I talked to her darling hubby. He assures me that he has her all safe in his arms!! Reminds me that God does hold His children in the palm of His hand! He does protect us. And He does. He also sends those we need to help us deal with our struggles. This reminds me, thank you all for your support for what I was going through!!! I am loving you all, all over again. Hugs for all my KTP family!!!! ((((((((((((  )))))))))))))


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > that's a lovely pattern - it would do well just as a scarf.
> ...


It is a beautiful pattern, but I think it is going to be very large -around 40" is pretty huge , unless possibly you can twist it.

I love the pattern stitches though. It is perfectly okay if you want a long cowl - you might think about using one ball for a shorter one and the other ball for a different pattern. just a thought. I made myself a very long one - 36 inches and it was very long for me and uncomfortable for me. and I would think about this before you start.

If it is for an average cowl, 22 -23 inches long works really well and can still be pulled up over the head to wear on cold days. Just a thought. One ball would likely make one of the smaller cowls. jmo. You could also border it if one ball was a little less than needed, with either a crochet or knitted border of some sort of another color or type of yarn -- I am unable to wear wool products so use acrylics usually - alpaca makes a marvelous cowl because it is so soft. check out daralene's cowl in last week's tea party - if I remember correctly it is alpaca. beautiful.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> would you share the recipe redkimba - anything with blue cheese in it has to be good.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


yes please!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: *sighs* there is definitely something tasty about blue cheese! seems to go with about most things (although I am never tempted to put it on my pb sandwiches, they need dills!)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I am thinking I will have to make two cowls, one the original length and one shorter to see which I like best. I like my scarves extra long so I can wrap them a couple of times.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mm - I had read/heard somewhere that alpaca was gentle enough for folks with wool allergies to wear. Perhaps I will check into gettng some. Please keep me posted as to how you react to it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


in that case the longer one will likely work for you. You might give some thought to making it narrower if it seems quite wide. the one I made was just too overwhelming as I have a fairly small face and neck and I felt it was just huge for me. you could certainly twist a 40" one and it would depend on your preference if it was too bulky or not. Iwasn't trying to talk you out of the pattern just alerting you to the size of it in comparison to the sizes of a lot of the patterns. good luck with them. lucky you to have alpaca -- it will be so soft. Shirley


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good for you, 5--now you know why I sing the praises of alpaca--you will love knitting with it. 

I am so sorry to hear about the fire and the robbery...life really throws us for a loop now and then...sending good thoughts...

I have had a quiet day; plumber has just left, I have soup on the stove, and plan to do my best to finish the second pair of mitts tonight (they are taking remarkably small amounts of yarn so far). Now if only this sinus-ish headache would go away--have had it all day and am tired of it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

quite right five - definitely dill.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > would you share the recipe redkimba - anything with blue cheese in it has to be good.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I didn't know if I could post a whole PM or not and thought parts of it might be private so didn't copy and post. I will be glad to do that now that I know Marianne wants the whole PM posted. Just know if you PM me I am protective of your privacy, and this time too much. I did summarize but here is Marianne's post as is with the title of Hemachromatosis:

Both boys are being tested for this next week, a funny here as Daniel (the youngest) kept saying he'd "check" into it. I told the nurse what he had said, she asked for his phone number. She came back a few minutes later, told me that she had made the appointment with a doctor in his area and that if necessary she will call his boss and stress how important this is. Ben thinks they have tested him for this previously, but he will check with his doctor on Wednesday when he has his scheduled appointment.
I made the decision last night, I am going to allow the surgery on Monday to remove the tumor and I think he said part of the liver. Honestly I was so relieved about the cancer that I broke down, I didn't remember much of what was said after that. Doctor D's nurse and Doctor Mike's nurse both came back in later and talked with me, they knew I probably did not take in all that was said.
I signed the papers this morning for the surgery. Which means I may get to go home today and stay through Sunday evening. As I understand (at least right now ) I will be in and out of the hospital for the next few weeks, depending on how I do following the procedures. I have no idea how they will put the liver cells into the liver, I imagine it will be similar to the incision they made to do the biopsy. I don't have a clue as to how they are going to do the removal of the tumor. I just don't want another big scar, I have so many that I have lost count. That may be vain, I know I'll never marry again, I've had the worst and the best of husbands and I really enjoy just taking care of me and Mom for a change.
Oh speaking of Mom, they are checking into getting home health care to step in while I am unable to care for her. That will be a big relief for C and they will help with me also when I am released after surgery or implants or whatever they are going to do with this old body. I asked if they would remove the fat and do a tummy tuck.. I think the reply was " Uh, NOOOooo" darn it! I mean I'll be under and they will be somewhere in that vicinity, why not??
Well, my sweet nurse Paula just brought me a cup of pumpkin spice coffee. they let me have my coffee warmer (like the one you put a candle on) so my coffee stays nice and hot, I hate cold coffee. I'm not allowed to be up except to go shower and so on. I am getting more blood, I've been very dizzy the last 2 days, so not allowed up unless someone is with me.
I am going to be fine.. they can fix me, can't make me feel or look like I'm 35 again, but at least I might have some energy.
Thank you for sharing with the group, it takes me a long time to type, I do have my lap top and that is easier but with the iv's and this plastic thing on my finger makes it hard.
Take care, you over do too much and with the fibro that isn't a good thing. Enjoy the grands while they are there.. I wish I could be there to enjoy some of the good times.. I miss small children, none around where we live.
Loves, Hugs and prayers for you and yours..
Marianne

Love you too!! And I will be starting the new year with the hopes of a better medical year! I am so tired of feeling tired, just not me at all. Oh better go, I've got a chariot awaiting, not sure where I'm headed, but guess I'll find out soon.
Hugs and Loves, many prayers..
Marianne


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I too had some upsetting news. My "adopted" daughter (the adoption was mutual!) works in a check-cashing-cash outlet. Well today she was held up at gun point and robbed this morning. Thank goodness she was not working the shift by herself! Well, she just sent me an email about this happening. She is pretty shook up and does not know if she can go back into work there again. I phoned her and talked with her, and then I talked to her darling hubby. He assures me that he has her all safe in his arms!! Reminds me that God does hold His children in the palm of His hand! He does protect us. And He does. He also sends those we need to help us deal with our struggles. This reminds me, thank you all for your support for what I was going through!!! I am loving you all, all over again. Hugs for all my KTP family!!!! ((((((((((((  )))))))))))))


5 so sorry to hear about this. What a traumatic thing for her to go through. I'm sure she was in shock after and thank God she is safe. It is a crazy world right now for sure. Guess it always has been, but just seems crazier to me. Not far from us a man set a fire and then killed the volunteer firemen that came to put out the fires as 4 homes caught on fire. This man had killed his grandmother with a hammer in years past and now they found his sister in the house. So close after Connecticut and so many other sad incidents. What a blessing your adopted daughter is ok.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

We were given a Roomba for Christmas seven years ago. It worked great. It
picked up all the dog hair. After a couple years the rechargeable battery wore down . I replaced the battery but it never worked the same again. I think it's in a box in the garage. When it worked it was great.
It worked great on carpet and tile and Pontuf and Clarence loved to follow it.
I may just get that box out of the garage and let my vacuum repair guy look at it. 

Pontuf

ine]


thewren said:


> My roomba is cleaning my living room carpet as I type this. I wish when it was done it would fill and run the dishwasher for me. Lol maybe even dust a little. Although I will have to admit  if I roomba everyday there is less dust and animal hair.


I have been thinking about getting a Roomba. Whenever I get around to vacuuming (about once every other week), I vacuum enough cat hair to make a new kitty. Only problem is we have 3 stories so which floor gets it?
Plus now there are other brands. PC magazine gives Neato's XVII pretty high marks.[/quote]


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Transferring to over from last weeks tea party:

pammie1234 wrote:
Cold, damp, cloudy day. The kind you like to stay home in your pj's. Dentist this morning for a cleaning. Then DD came over and we ate leftovers and went to Target. So many shelves were bare! I guess they haven't done any re-stocking. *I did get my black-eyed peas for New Year's Day*. I also got buttermilk to make cornbread. I'll get some cabbage later. I think I've covered all the bases to have a good 2013!

Pammie do you have the recipe?? Twenty years ago I had a Texan neighbor who made this for either Christmas or New Years. She would have it simmering or baking, don't remember, all day and bring it to our neighborhood get together--probably my house. All I remember is that it was so good.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

WOW! Before I laid down to take a short nap I remembered that it was Friday. After I woke up I forgot and I'm behind again!
Sam the Chocolate Lush sounds heavenly and the meatloaf sounds good too. Now to get caught up with all of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Good for you, 5--now you know why I sing the praises of alpaca--you will love knitting with it.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about the fire and the robbery...life really throws us for a loop now and then...sending good thoughts...
> 
> I have had a quiet day; plumber has just left, I have soup on the stove, and plan to do my best to finish the second pair of mitts tonight (they are taking remarkably small amounts of yarn so far). Now if only this sinus-ish headache would go away--have had it all day and am tired of it!


I am interested Sorlenna, my brother, the local one, who is part time farmer for his daughter my niece, says alpaca needs to be scoured very promptly after being shorn [? do they shear] or it becomes a nasty object, and almost unworkable, do you know about this- I just was given two balls of pure Peruvian Alpaca in a lovely really subtle heather mix-[ this is what I earned for myself with the cornflower blue scarf I knitted] I have started it in my travelling vine pattern, which I am in the middle of honing, in view of my upcoming class.
I can really sympathise with the headache- although mine is more of a sinus induced stupor!
Food is the last thing I can think of in the heat, will probably pick some lettuce- I invested also in a few packets of seeds- Marigolds, forget me nots, and apple cucumber- just need some more dirt- but Rufus my mutt needs his annual jabs- that will be the best part of $100, then I have to do Ringo later. another $100- I can see me being on the water diet for an extended time.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

while its on my mind on todays knitting paridise, in the links there was one for free patterns and it had several nice looking cowls, I think its Free Knitting and Crochet patterns from Crystal Palace Yarns. i marked a few cowls for myself to do. it seems this is one hot item this season.
Pam, i just bought my bk eyed peas for new yrs and i also got cabbage (it was on sale for 27cents a lb. so i will fry it in pam. but no cornbread. don't need it.
i weighed the other day and i have see sawed back an forth the same couple lbs, so i just stopped thinking about it and what do you know i dropped 4 lbs since i last weighed. yea me. and in the holiday season too. so i now have lost 33 lbs since the spring. i credit to not keeping sweets around much, except what is legal and of course my skinny cow ice cream and changing our eating also. bj has lost about 40 lbs. i am so proud for him, he has helped by changeing his eating habits also. not that we don't mis behave from time to time, but its not a habit we go back to. ok, done bragging.
sam, the meatloaf sounds great, i think thats my most favorite meal around, when we go into a cracker barrel i always have the meatloaf, soooo good, and the dessert, we call it 4 layer delight, and goodness thats my favorite also, well anything with choc is a fav with me.
hey 5 i saw on pinterest the other day, where it was talking about the combination of honey and cinamon knocking out a cold in 3 days. don't know if your supposed to sip, snort or bath in it. i will try to find out.
Bright eyes, i just cried about the fire at your neighbors place and the loss of the gramps. i just hate that bad things happened to that family on that particular event. i love christmas time so much and its not about the gifts, its just the feel, that i always said i never want a great loss at that time of yr, cause it would just ruin it for me from then on. prayers for those involved.
well our weather is back ON again, snow is falling fast. we still have the same 10 in. still here. it rained, misted and sleeted before the snow started, so if the temp gets low again, what a mess. we were going to get together with 3 other couples who have been friends with us for over 37 yrs but we called it off this morning, just not worth driving in this anywhere. thought maybe tomorrow afternoon, but doubt it either. i could just pinch my neices head off, they left for Terre Haute, IN. Christmas day and were going to stay till Sunday, i am ok with them being there and being snowed in with their friends just worry for the trip home with the two boys. i told her you know if something happens you have one son in a wheelchair. but i don't really live my life in what ifs. i just want them to pay attention to the weather and if they need to leave a day early to slide in between fronts then i want them to be aware. ok, i have written a book and vented long enough.
i did get all my christmas packed up today and lots of chores done and we have several things in frig. cooked to eat on for several days, so tomorrow, the hardest thing i am gonna do is go out and fill my bird feeders and work on my cowl. Marianne, you take care girl.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't mean to get so "chatty", but have been trying to get my mind occupied wth other thoughts rather than those from the past few days.[/quote]

Brighteyes, please feel free to get ''chatty'' whenever you need to do so. As we say at our house, ''That's what friends are for''--to be there whenever they are needed to lend a hand or a shoulder to lean on or an ear to listen. As Tim reminds me often, ''Friends give friends hand'' for anything that's needed. Ohio Joy


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I didnt know the roomba did carpet. My step-DD had a couple going because she has acres of wood flooring....so I thought they only did hard surfaces. This I will tell a friend because she recently mentioned purchasing one...thanks

I have used Alpaca because pure wool gives me a slight rash. Does Bamboo fall into this category?


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> would you share the recipe redkimba - anything with blue cheese in it has to be good.
> 
> sam


I normally don't like blue cheese, but this one just sounded interesting:

Roasted Chicken with Pears
**3 servings only

3/4 lb boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1.5 pears, cored & thin sliced (I used 2 pears)
2 stalks celery, thin sliced
1 oz crumbled RF blue cheese
spring mix salad
2 t olive oil, dash of salt & pepper, 1.5 tsp honey, 1.5 white wine vinegar

Place chicken on one side of medium baking pan. Brush with 1 tsp olive oil; sprinkle with salt & pepper. Roast 10 min at 450. Toss pears with honey, 1 tsp olive oil & pepper. Add Pears to the other side of baking pan; roast 15 min or until chicken is done. Combine celery, blue cheese, & vinegar. Divide spring salad mix into 3 servings; top evenly with chicken pears, & pan sauce. Top with celery mixture.

Things I did differently:
I pounded the chicken until it was about 1/2 inch thick & then sliced each breast in half. I also put the blue cheese on each chicken breast & put it back into the (cooling) oven until the cheese melted.

I did not make the celery mixture, mostly because I forgot to buy chopped celery at the store. I used a raspberry vinaigrette to the salad.

WW points is 6


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sending healing prayers to Marianne.

I am currently sitting in a motel in Christchurch, husband and son are out playing golf with our Christchurch menfolk. My 20 yo DD is in my bed looking like death warmed up - she woke this morning with a nasty bout of V&D - we don't know if it is viral or food poisoning. It is as hot as Hades and I have both doors (luckily it opens onto a little courtyard at the back) of the motel unit open to get a cross draught. She has given me permission to go and catch up with my SIL and niece who are shopping on the other side of Chch, but I am kind of shopped-out (spent soooo much money yesterday, enabled by DH) so I have been reading my book and browsing on here intermittently. Too hot to knit even!! DD has slept on and off so she is not much company - just wakes enough to dash to the bathroom and then whimper "I want to go home". We do travel back tomorrow, but I hope she is a LOT better than she is now or it will be a looong trip.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> I didnt know the roomba did carpet. My step-DD had a couple going because she has acres of wood flooring....so I thought they only did hard surfaces. This I will tell a friend because she recently mentioned purchasing one...thanks
> 
> I have used Alpaca because pure wool gives me a slight rash. Does Bamboo fall into this category?


Bamboo yarns strictly are a viscose- ie, manufactured fibre- I find it very soft- but then also I don't have problems with wool- bamboo here is usually ina mix with wool or cotton.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Sending healing prayers to Marianne.
> 
> I am currently sitting in a motel in Christchurch, husband and son are out playing golf with our Christchurch menfolk. My 20 yo DD is in my bed looking like death warmed up - she woke this morning with a nasty bout of V&D - we don't know if it is viral or food poisoning. It is as hot as Hades and I have both doors (luckily it opens onto a little courtyard at the back) of the motel unit open to get a cross draught. She has given me permission to go and catch up with my SIL and niece who are shopping on the other side of Chch, but I am kind of shopped-out (spent soooo much money yesterday, enabled by DH) so I have been reading my book and browsing on here intermittently. Too hot to knit even!! DD has slept on and off so she is not much company - just wakes enough to dash to the bathroom and then whimper "I want to go home". We do travel back tomorrow, but I hope she is a LOT better than she is now or it will be a looong trip.


I am so sorry to hear this Hilary- it puts a real dampener on activities- no matter how noble she is trying to be! For everyone's sake I hope she is a bit better tomorrow- my sitting roomis 26C but I think you will be a degree or two hotter judging by my 'weather bug'. I have all doors and windows open to try and catch the breeze. God Bless for the DD. [and everyone]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So sorry about the fire at your neighbors. I cannot imagine how devastating that would be. I'm so glad that she had you there to comfort her and her children.

5, ho awful for your DD. I can understand her feelings. I know my DD would never go back to her job if that happened to her. But I also know that she would do whatever it took to keep her students safe and protected.

Marianne, prayers to you for your surgery. I will pray that the doctors do all the right things and that you will have an easy recovery!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So sorry about the fire at your neighbors. I cannot imagine how devastating that would be. I'm so glad that she had you there to comfort her and her children.
> 
> 5, ho awful for your DD. I can understand her feelings. I know my DD would never go back to her job if that happened to her. But I also know that she would do whatever it took to keep her students safe and protected.
> 
> Marianne, prayers to you for your surgery. I will pray that the doctors do all the right things and that you will have an easy recovery!


oooops, inadvertently missed 5 , and my goodness who was it had the fire next door- I don't recall and I am too stuffed up with cold to go on a hunt.
Know you have my sympathy/empathy.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pammie do you have the recipe?? Twenty years ago I had a Texan neighbor who made this for either Christmas or New Years. She would have it simmering or baking, don't remember, all day and bring it to our neighborhood get together--probably my house. All I remember is that it was so good.[/quote]

I really don't have a recipe, but I buy the dry black-eyed peas and soak them overnight. Then I put leftover ham or a ham hock, or even bacon, in the pan, add seasonings, and bring to a boil. Then simmer all day or until peas are tender. You don't want to overcook them or they will be mushy. I sometimes add jalapenos or hot sauce, and I always add onions before eating. Serve with hot cornbread and boiled cabbage. The peas are for luck and the cabbage for money in the coming year. I'm also making pinto beans tomorrow the same way. Definitely a good old Southern meal!

I don't know if they sell black-eyed peas in MN! I have also just gotten Bush's canned. They are good and a lot less time and trouble! But this year I want the real thing.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm - I had read/heard somewhere that alpaca was gentle enough for folks with wool allergies to wear. Perhaps I will check into gettng some. Please keep me posted as to how you react to it.


Alpaca doesn't have the lanolin that sheep's wool does--that could be the difference. At a fiber show I learned a good deal about the difference. A woman who was demonstrating a carding box or machine said that when she cards sheep's wool, she doesn't need to oil it but when she does alpaca it starts squeaking because there is no oil/lanolin. I am guessing that cashmere, llama and other very soft wools would be less of an allergen also--would be worth a try. Fortunately we do have so many choices and now we have yak yarn farms in Colorado.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this Hilary- it puts a real dampener on activities- no matter how noble she is trying to be! For everyone's sake I hope she is a bit better tomorrow- my sitting roomis 26C but I think you will be a degree or two hotter judging by my 'weather bug'. I have all doors and windows open to try and catch the breeze. God Bless for the DD. [and everyone]


It is starting to cool now but I would estimate we have been at about 29C for most of the day. The car was like a furnace when I went to get her some lemonade and "Smurf wees" (the blue isotonic sports drinks).


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> while its on my mind on todays knitting paridise, in the links there was one for free patterns and it had several nice looking cowls, I think its Free Knitting and Crochet patterns from Crystal Palace Yarns. i marked a few cowls for myself to do. it seems this is one hot item this season.
> Pam, i just bought my bk eyed peas for new yrs and i also got cabbage (it was on sale for 27cents a lb. so i will fry it in pam. but no cornbread. don't need it.
> i weighed the other day and i have see sawed back an forth the same couple lbs, so i just stopped thinking about it and what do you know i dropped 4 lbs since i last weighed. yea me. and in the holiday season too. so i now have lost 33 lbs since the spring. i credit to not keeping sweets around much, except what is legal and of course my skinny cow ice cream and changing our eating also. bj has lost about 40 lbs. i am so proud for him, he has helped by changeing his eating habits also. not that we don't mis behave from time to time, but its not a habit we go back to. ok, done bragging.
> sam, the meatloaf sounds great, i think thats my most favorite meal around, when we go into a cracker barrel i always have the meatloaf, soooo good, and the dessert, we call it 4 layer delight, and goodness thats my favorite also, well anything with choc is a fav with me.
> ...


I don't need the cornbread either, but I just have to have it with my New Year's Day feast! I didn't get my cabbage today. DD said she would get it Monday. Frying it with Pam sounds delicious. I may try that. I'm guessing you just season it and stir fry. Do you do anything else? I might also add some butter! And I don't need that either!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > So sorry about the fire at your neighbors. I cannot imagine how devastating that would be. I'm so glad that she had you there to comfort her and her children.
> ...


It was Brighteyes neighbours, Julie. It's on page 1. I'm having a 'can't sleep' night (2.55am here) but going to try again now. G'night all.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Ohio Joy and I share more than a name. Today is also my anniversary-53 years for us.

When I was twelve I had a discussion with my mom about getting married. She told me I should pick the smartest boy in my class. That was Jim who was fairly new at our school and very shy. Before the school year ended, I boldly told him that I would marry him as soon as we finished college. And ten years later I did. It was the best advice I ever got and the best decision I ever made.

My mom died when I was sixteen, but she knew who Jim was and I'm sure she was very pleased.

Like every marriage, we have had ups and downs but many more of the former. We transitioned into retirement in a 
seamless way. He is very supportive of all my volunteer activities and always asks if I need to stop at the yarn store!

We had four beautiful children. The three remaining took us out for a lovely dinner to celebrate. We are blessed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds really good redkimba - thanks for the sharing the recipe.

sam

[quote=RedkimbaRoasted Chicken with Pears
**3 servings only


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Pammie do you have the recipe?? Twenty years ago I had a Texan neighbor who made this for either Christmas or New Years. She would have it simmering or baking, don't remember, all day and bring it to our neighborhood get together--probably my house. All I remember is that it was so good.


I really don't have a recipe, but I buy the dry black-eyed peas and soak them overnight. Then I put leftover ham or a ham hock, or even bacon, in the pan, add seasonings, and bring to a boil. Then simmer all day or until peas are tender. You don't want to overcook them or they will be mushy. I sometimes add jalapenos or hot sauce, and I always add onions before eating. Serve with hot cornbread and boiled cabbage. The peas are for luck and the cabbage for money in the coming year. I'm also making pinto beans tomorrow the same way. Definitely a good old Southern meal!

I don't know if they sell black-eyed peas in MN! I have also just gotten Bush's canned. They are good and a lot less time and trouble! But this year I want the real thing.[/quote]

Thank you--haven't looked for them but we do have Wholefoods out of Texas and I'll bet I can find them there. What you described sounds very like what we enjoyed. I also have an aunt in Salado who makes the very best iced tea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

being it comes from a bamboo plant would it be considered an organic yarn even though it is manmade?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt know the roomba did carpet. My step-DD had a couple going because she has acres of wood flooring....so I thought they only did hard surfaces. This I will tell a friend because she recently mentioned purchasing one...thanks
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I know many of us use acrylic yarn due to allergies, expense, and easy care, so my question is, can you use acrylic yarn for a pattern that is marked "felting". I know felting shrinks the item somewhat, but if size wasn't an issue, what would the difference be?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we always eat pork and kraut for new year's day - one of my favorite meals.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Pammie do you have the recipe?? Twenty years ago I had a Texan neighbor who made this for either Christmas or New Years. She would have it simmering or baking, don't remember, all day and bring it to our neighborhood get together--probably my house. All I remember is that it was so good.


I really don't have a recipe, but I buy the dry black-eyed peas and soak them overnight. Then I put leftover ham or a ham hock, or even bacon, in the pan, add seasonings, and bring to a boil. Then simmer all day or until peas are tender. You don't want to overcook them or they will be mushy. I sometimes add jalapenos or hot sauce, and I always add onions before eating. Serve with hot cornbread and boiled cabbage. The peas are for luck and the cabbage for money in the coming year. I'm also making pinto beans tomorrow the same way. Definitely a good old Southern meal!

I don't know if they sell black-eyed peas in MN! I have also just gotten Bush's canned. They are good and a lot less time and trouble! But this year I want the real thing.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

acrylic doesn't felt - the only yarn that felts is pure wool.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I know many of us use acrylic yarn due to allergies, expense, and easy care, so my question is, can you use acrylic yarn for a pattern that is marked "felting". I know felting shrinks the item somewhat, but if size wasn't an issue, what would the difference be?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Ohio Joy and I share more than a name. Today is also my anniversary-53 years for us.
> 
> When I was twelve I had a discussion with my mom about getting married. She told me I should pick the smartest boy in my class. That was Jim who was fairly new at our school and very shy. Before the school year ended, I boldly told him that I would marry him as soon as we finished college. And ten years later I did. It was the best advice I ever got and the best decision I ever made.
> 
> ...


I think that those of us who are fortunate enough to be in marriages like ours realize how lucky we are. It takes a lot of work, but I think the big word is commitment. However, I do know that if I was miserable I would not stay in an unhappy situation. It takes two to be committed - one person who is, is not enough if the other doesn't feel the same way. My cousin always said I won the crap shoot (he was a gambler) I guess we did! :thumbup: :thumbup: I often wonder why I am one of the lucky ones -- my sister and all my cousins weren't so lucky in their marriages -

my childhood was very unhappy because my parents were not happy one of them loved, the other one didn't-- it passes down. I had made up my mind I would not marry at all -that is why I couldn't believe I married so quickly. It is nice to read of the others here who have good marriages - they are not as rare as some people believe imo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Thanks Kate! I really am in a sinus stupor- and as Hilary has noted it is hot- but she has got it worse!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am so sorry to hear this Hilary- it puts a real dampener on activities- no matter how noble she is trying to be! For everyone's sake I hope she is a bit better tomorrow- my sitting roomis 26C but I think you will be a degree or two hotter judging by my 'weather bug'. I have all doors and windows open to try and catch the breeze. God Bless for the DD. [and everyone]
> ...


you have my sympathy! and thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I know many of us use acrylic yarn due to allergies, expense, and easy care, so my question is, can you use acrylic yarn for a pattern that is marked "felting". I know felting shrinks the item somewhat, but if size wasn't an issue, what would the difference be?


from what I have heard - I doubt that acrylic would felt as it is washable and doesn't shrink-- I think it has to be wool because it can shrink and mat -- when hot water or a drying is used. Not sure about alpaca-

I would not try with acrylic.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I know many of us use acrylic yarn due to allergies, expense, and easy care, so my question is, can you use acrylic yarn for a pattern that is marked "felting". I know felting shrinks the item somewhat, but if size wasn't an issue, what would the difference be?


Acrylic and other "man made" fibers are machine extruded and smooth like spaghetti. Wool and other animal fur, not unlike human hair, has follicles, so when you combine heat and agitation these follicles in the fiber bond together creating a felted fabric. Cotton is from a plant and does not have this same ability. Bamboo and there are a few others like milk and soybean that imply they are natural plant products but are processed smooth fibers--I compare bamboo to rayon (made from coal) but with less "draping" quality. Fibers can be processed out of most anything but do not knit up the same as natural animal fibers. Hope this helps.

Added later: However, washable wool has been treated so not to felt when machine washed and, therefore, you can not felt it. Many sock yarns are of washable wool so that you can wash them in a washing machine all other wools would need to be hand washed.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I now have the flu head chest cold. fever major body aches the pain in my ribs has been HORRIBLE. took a hot bath have Vicks everywhere drank some olbass tea and chest is easing some. can't believe being on 2 antibiotics for the colitis the cold got thru though I guess it's viral not bacterial. the hospitals n drs offices have been flooded with sick people. 

so sorry to hear about the fire my prayers to you and you neighbors

more I wanted to comment on, can't remember who or what sorry. unfortunately I am hungry nothing tastes good or sounds good 

hug n prayers to all!! this too shall pass hopefully quickly


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you, WI Joy and your DH. Our best wishes to you both for many more together.

So nice to know that we share more than just our name. May your New Year be filled with contentment and joys. (pun intended)

Ohio Joy



purl2diva said:


> Ohio Joy and I share more than a name. Today is also my anniversary-53 years for us.
> 
> When I was twelve I had a discussion with my mom about getting married. She told me I should pick the smartest boy in my class. That was Jim who was fairly new at our school and very shy. Before the school year ended, I boldly told him that I would marry him as soon as we finished college. And ten years later I did. It was the best advice I ever got and the best decision I ever made.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> My 20 yo DD is in my bed looking like death warmed up - she woke this morning with a nasty bout of V&D - we don't know if it is viral or food poisoning. ... DD has slept on and off so she is not much company - just wakes enough to dash to the bathroom and then whimper "I want to go home". We do travel back tomorrow, but I hope she is a LOT better than she is now or it will be a looong trip.


I hope she gets to doing better. Food poisoning is not fun.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Isn't is wonderful reading Marianne's post? She sounds so upbeat (even joking about tummy tuck, etc.) even though she has been going through so much which surely isn't all behind her as yet. It is so good to know there is definite help for her and that she will soon be on her way to dancing the "CanCan" before long. I bet she is their favorite patient in that hospital. Three cheers for her and we will continue praying for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Isn't is wonderful reading Marianne's post? She sounds so upbeat (even joking about tummy tuck, etc.) even though she has been going through so much which surely isn't all behind her as yet. It is so good to know there is definite help for her and that she will soon be on her way to dancing the "CanCan" before long. I bet she is their favorite patient in that hospital. Three cheers for her and we will continue praying for her.


She is quite some remarkable lady, isn't she!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I have wondered how we came to be so fortunate. My parents were married over 30 years--until his death at 57 years. My maternal grands were married for nearly 50 years. But my siblings had 7 spouses between the 3 of them and my two DDs have had 4 spouses between them.

Other than through God's grace and guidance, I've no idea how we managed so differently than they have--in spite of our trying to teach them a better way as we raised the 2 girls.

We married young and times were tough financially while I was still at University. When Don entered the Marine Corps, we began moving around the country practically from one coast to the other. In total, we've lived in Illinois four times; NC, MO, AZ, VA, and now in Ohio.

Perhaps we grew closer through the years because we were so often the only ones we knew well enough to rely on in difficult times, loneliness, illness, etc. We've each had some health scares along the way, most of them possibly rather life-threatening. But we've come through them, clinging to God and each other.

With Tim's birth and issues, we've learned to rely even more strongly on Him. Through it all, we've found that the ''joy unspeakable'' is enough for us to build our contentment on Him.

Ohio Joy

I think that those of us who are fortunate enough to be in marriages like ours realize how lucky we are. It takes a lot of work, but I think the big word is commitment. However, I do know that if I was miserable I would not stay in an unhappy situation. It takes two to be committed - one person who is, is not enough if the other doesn't feel the same way. My cousin always said I won the crap shoot (he was a gambler) I guess we did! :thumbup: :thumbup: I often wonder why I am one of the lucky ones -- my sister and all my cousins weren't so lucky in their marriages -

my childhood was very unhappy because my parents were not happy one of them loved, the other one didn't-- it passes down. I had made up my mind I would not marry at all -that is why I couldn't believe I married so quickly. It is nice to read of the others here who have good marriages - they are not as rare as some people believe imo.[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I have wondered how we came to be so fortunate. My parents were married over 30 years--until his death at 57 years. My maternal grands were married for nearly 50 years. But my siblings had 7 spouses between the 3 of them and my two DDs have had 4 spouses between them.
> 
> Other than through God's grace and guidance, I've no idea how we managed so differently than they have--in spite of our trying to teach them a better way as we raised the 2 girls.
> 
> ...





designer1234 said:


> -I think that those of us who are fortunate enough to be in marriages like ours realize how lucky we are. It takes a lot of work, but I think the big word is commitment. However, I do know that if I was miserable I would not stay in an unhappy situation. It takes two to be committed - one person who is, is not enough if the other doesn't feel the same way. My cousin always said I won the crap shoot (he was a gambler) I guess we did! :thumbup: :thumbup: I often wonder why I am one of the lucky ones -- my sister and all my cousins weren't so lucky in their marriages -
> 
> my childhood was very unhappy because my parents were not happy one of them loved, the other one didn't-- it passes down. I had made up my mind I would not marry at all -that is why I couldn't believe I married so quickly. It is nice to read of the others here who have good marriages - they are not as rare as some people believe imo.


Interesting -- we spent a lot of time traveling with the Army and it was just the two of us -- I do think that made a difference with us too. We had no family close and both came from families that were not happy, so we depended on each other. We each wanted a better life than we had for our children too.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

When we went out to view the low tide last night I took some pictures of the lights that I put up on the deck and windows. I had to go a half a block away to get decent pictures as we are on the top floor.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> When we went out to view the low tide last night I took some pictures of the lights that I put up on the deck and windows. I had to go a half a block away to get decent pictures as we are on the top floor.


The picture didn't come up so I'll try again.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm - I had read/heard somewhere that alpaca was gentle enough for folks with wool allergies to wear. Perhaps I will check into gettng some. Please keep me posted as to how you react to it.


I had absolutely no reaction to it from the time I first touched it with my hands, then I rubbed my cheeks with it and stuck my nose in the yarn ball. It is wonderful!!!!
Go to your LYS, and play with the alpaca yarns. :thumbup:

My directions say hand wash, warm water, lay flat to dry and no dryer to be used!!! I would think that this means it would shrink and felt if these washing/drying directions are not followed. :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > When we went out to view the low tide last night I took some pictures of the lights that I put up on the deck and windows. I had to go a half a block away to get decent pictures as we are on the top floor.
> ...


That looks lovely Sandy- photography is like that- it looks easy, but requires thought to get a decent shot!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> acrylic doesn't felt - the only yarn that felts is pure wool.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I know but could you still knit the pattern even though you would not felt it. What would the difference be.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't think I'm being clear with my question. Here is an example: Someone posted some Houndstooth felted coasters. I decided I want to make them using my stash. I don't have enough 100% wool, but I have a lot of a lovely acrylic. If I use the acrylic to make the coasters, what would the difference be? For instance, would they be bigger? I know they will not felt when I wash them. I just like the pattern, but can't felt with the yarn I have.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I wanted to drop in and Thank Sam for hosting and the recipes are another winner. I also want to wish everyone a Happy Healthy New Year. Take care dear friends.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't think I'm being clear with my question. Here is an example: Someone posted some Houndstooth felted coasters. I decided I want to make them using my stash. I don't have enough 100% wool, but I have a lot of a lovely acrylic. If I use the acrylic to make the coasters, what would the difference be? For instance, would they be bigger? I know they will not felt when I wash them. I just like the pattern, but can't felt with the yarn I have.


Pammie, in my opinion, the felting will make the wool like a piece of felt material -- the stitches will bind together the fibers from each stitch. If you do not mind the coasters not being felt, then the pattern will still be there no matter what yarn you use. They would be just a bit bigger but not much.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't think I'm being clear with my question. Here is an example: Someone posted some Houndstooth felted coasters. I decided I want to make them using my stash. I don't have enough 100% wool, but I have a lot of a lovely acrylic. If I use the acrylic to make the coasters, what would the difference be? For instance, would they be bigger? I know they will not felt when I wash them. I just like the pattern, but can't felt with the yarn I have.


You can do it but it won't be the same at all. It will be stretchy and not as insulating if you set a hot drink on it. Maybe you can trade your acrylic for someones extra wool.....I can't wait until I finish my move so I can get at a few felting projects I have been putting off. Slippers for sure and some of those really cute hand bags. Felting is a whole new adventure and I like the results. You knit the project nearly double of the final size. Although you can stretch and pull it the size will definitely be smaller. I have a friend who felts hats knit of her home spun wool and she stretches them over mixing bowls to give them a very nice shape.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't think I'm being clear with my question. Here is an example: Someone posted some Houndstooth felted coasters. I decided I want to make them using my stash. I don't have enough 100% wool, but I have a lot of a lovely acrylic. If I use the acrylic to make the coasters, what would the difference be? For instance, would they be bigger? I know they will not felt when I wash them. I just like the pattern, but can't felt with the yarn I have.


If you use the yarn you have with a much smaller needle you will get a denser fabric, similar to a felted one. Or you could use your yarn doubled.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I'm being clear with my question. Here is an example: Someone posted some Houndstooth felted coasters. I decided I want to make them using my stash. I don't have enough 100% wool, but I have a lot of a lovely acrylic. If I use the acrylic to make the coasters, what would the difference be? For instance, would they be bigger? I know they will not felt when I wash them. I just like the pattern, but can't felt with the yarn I have.
> ...


Could be quite an interesting result!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pup lover - sending you mountains of healing energy - hope this passes quickly. stay warm and drink lots.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I now have the flu head chest cold. fever major body aches the pain in my ribs has been HORRIBLE. took a hot bath have Vicks everywhere drank some olbass tea and chest is easing some. can't believe being on 2 antibiotics for the colitis the cold got thru though I guess it's viral not bacterial. the hospitals n drs offices have been flooded with sick people.
> 
> so sorry to hear about the fire my prayers to you and you neighbors
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful words from both of you - and you are right - both of you have to love for it to work.

sam



jheiens said:


> I have wondered how we came to be so fortunate. My parents were married over 30 years--until his death at 57 years. My maternal grands were married for nearly 50 years. But my siblings had 7 spouses between the 3 of them and my two DDs have had 4 spouses between them.
> 
> Other than through God's grace and guidance, I've no idea how we managed so differently than they have--in spite of our trying to teach them a better way as we raised the 2 girls.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good sandy.

sam



Sandy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > When we went out to view the low tide last night I took some pictures of the lights that I put up on the deck and windows. I had to go a half a block away to get decent pictures as we are on the top floor.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

to some extent - the finished product would be the deciding factor. you wouldn't want to felt a sweater - but if you were knitting say a shoulder bag you might felt it to make it more durable.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the finish would look different - like the difference between a popcorn ceiling and one with orange peel.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I don't think I'm being clear with my question. Here is an example: Someone posted some Houndstooth felted coasters. I decided I want to make them using my stash. I don't have enough 100% wool, but I have a lot of a lovely acrylic. If I use the acrylic to make the coasters, what would the difference be? For instance, would they be bigger? I know they will not felt when I wash them. I just like the pattern, but can't felt with the yarn I have.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

strawberry4u - good to see you - we don't see enough of you these days - hope you can find the time to visit a little more often - we miss you.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> I wanted to drop in and Thank Sam for hosting and the recipes are another winner. I also want to wish everyone a Happy Healthy New Year. Take care dear friends.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I have had certain of the acrylics shrink and therefore appear to felt. It would perhaps be more porous than wools. 
I have noticed that it is the acrylics that are fuzzy with straying fibers that do this. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi to all: I missed last weeks tp due to extensive activities and then needing a lot of rest over the holidays (I guess I'm lazy as I slept nearly 3 days off and on all day). It makes up for the lost sleep of the latter month maybe. I missed all of you and thanks to all who expressed concern. Marianne: I am so sorry that you still have yet another trial by MD. You've had more than most ever have to endure.. My prayers for the skill of the physicians and for a prompt recovery. I am hoping to keep up better this week. My preyer to those whose lives were touched recently by trajedy.
I am going out to shop tomorrow to see if I can find some
necessary items on sale I hope. My long time friend sent me a darling electric fireplace which now warms my bedroom with cozy warmth. I was going to look for flannel sheets and a electric blanket, but could not believe the price. 
$ 75. for the blanket, but now will not need it possibly.
So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Hi to all: I missed last weeks tp due to extensive activities and then needing a lot of rest over the holidays (I guess I'm lazy as I slept nearly 3 days off and on all day). It makes up for the lost sleep of the latter month maybe. I missed all of you and thanks to all who expressed concern. Marianne: I am so sorry that you still have yet another trial by MD. You've had more than most ever have to endure.. My prayers for the skill of the physicians and for a prompt recovery. I am hoping to keep up better this week. My preyer to those whose lives were touched recently by trajedy.
> I am going out to shop tomorrow to see if I can find some
> necessary items on sale I hope. My long time friend sent me a darling electric fireplace which now warms my bedroom with cozy warmth. I was going to look for flannel sheets and a electric blanket, but could not believe the price.
> $ 75. for the blanket, but now will not need it possibly.
> So long for now. Marlark Marge.


I usually wait till mid to late Jan and then flannel are on sale DH loves them and we use them year round


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't think I'm being clear with my question. Here is an example: Someone posted some Houndstooth felted coasters. I decided I want to make them using my stash. I don't have enough 100% wool, but I have a lot of a lovely acrylic. If I use the acrylic to make the coasters, what would the difference be? For instance, would they be bigger? I know they will not felt when I wash them. I just like the pattern, but can't felt with the yarn I have.


I believe that either would be absorbant for hot drinks
would be ok either way. I agree with using a smaller needle with the acrylic


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

not sleeping well obviously. headache n throat hurt nov morerib pain thankfully just body aches in recliner in living room with tv kindle and a snoring dog lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> not sleeping well obviously. headache n throat hurt nov morerib pain thankfully just body aches in recliner in living room with tv kindle and a snoring dog lol


Not as bad as you are, but also in recliner in sitting room, and not sleeping well- wrenched my right knee while I was cutting the grass- but at least I got the worst of it cut- I almost had a hay paddock- and tomorrow is supposed to rain again quite heavily. I am experimenting with different yarn weights for my scarf class- quite pleased at how they are working out!

Two snoring dogs to complete the picture!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Well, Christmas 'Eve was very different here this year. Around 7 pm, the house across the street was on fire. .


 What a horrible turn of events.... and to happen on Christmas Eve, so that they will always be reminded of this each holiday season.... My heat goes out to all involved.... How wonderful that people pull together to comfort and help.... but so sad that it is necessary..


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Sam, I saw "Roombas" in a store in December and was surprised to see that they now have two models. One was abot $350 and the other was $499. I did not know that they had a second one that was that costly. Our daughter has one, but I think it is another brand and perhaps it doesn't pull out the dirt as well as the Roomba. The Chocolate Lush Dessert sounds so good as does the Mexican Meatloaf. It's nice to have the warmth from an oven operating with good food inside when it's cold and meatloaf is always a winner. I didn't mean to get so "chatty", but have been trying to get my mind occupied wth other thoughts rather than those from the past few days.


I am so very sorry to hear about the tragedy, my heart goes out to you and your friends, so hard to bare those memories but they will ease in time. Keeping you and yours in our prayers here.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> i really am not bragging - honest - but my roomba around six hundred dollars. a lot of money i know - but the upright was almost impossible for me to operate without losing my air - it was sweep a little - rest a little and so forth. for me the roomba was worth every penny. and i am amazed at its ability to pick up animal hair - does an amazing job. it has also become an amusement for the kittens.
> 
> sending you lots of soothing energy - incidents like you had stay with us a long time. be good to yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hilary4 said:
> 
> 
> > Sending healing prayers to Marianne.
> ...


Lurker2
_____________________________________
Hilary, I too hope DD feels better. It is so awful to be sick on a trip and then to have that problem driving to get home, no fun either, so hope she is better for the trip. I too am shopped out. Two birthdays within two days of Christmas. At least I don't have to buy for all the family any more as it is a big one. We just do our son and his family.
Hope you stay healthy!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Well, Christmas 'Eve was very different here this year. Around 7 pm, the house across the street was on fire. There are so many details about which I could write, but I am sure that most of you can imagine how horrible it was ane of course, the sorrow still lingers and will for sometime. The Grandfather, who was visiting, perished in the fire. My next door neighbor and I sat on the curb with her holding of the two children and with me holding the Momma in my arms. This was a time we will never forget. People were marvelous; coming by with blankets, jackets, scarves, etc., to keep us warm and others bringing water, stuffed animals and others giving us their names, phone numbers, etc., offering any help that would be needed. These were people we never knew and wouldn't know if we saw them again, I am sure. The outpouring of help has been amazing. So, dear KPers/TPers, a gentle reminder of the gift of God that made Christmas a day to be treasured. In the midst of tragedy, His love is manifested. We are blessed to be here for another Tea Party and thank you, Sam, for all the time you take to host it and reply to so many. May the New Year bring hope to all who are going through difficult places either with health, finanaces, sadness, etc., and to cound our blessings each and every day despite difficulties.


So sorry to hear about this tragic fire with loss of their Grandpa's life right at Christmas. Wonderful that so many came with offers of help and that you were there to hold the mother as she held her children. Prayers for this family after losing so much. Hugs


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm usually a lurker, but enjoy this group very much..consider you my friends. Prayers for those hurting, sick and esp. you in the hospital having surgery. That is never fun, but know that you are going to get the best care ever and hopefully recover quickly. We've over a foot of snow on the ground in Utah, more in the mountains, so skiing is in full swing. We are thankful as that means we have water come summer. I'm just finishing a hat that has been in the works, for charity, for over several months. I can hardly wait to get it finished so I can do a new fun one using the yarn in my stash. Did finish two Dreamweaver teddy bears for my sisters for Christmas, and they were delighted. My "baby" sister put them together for me. Glad for this group, enjoyed the wonderful Christmas lights pictures. Looking forward to a great and blessed new year for you all


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Pammie do you have the recipe?? Twenty years ago I had a Texan neighbor who made this for either Christmas or New Years. She would have it simmering or baking, don't remember, all day and bring it to our neighborhood get together--probably my house. All I remember is that it was so good.


hot cornbread and boiled cabbage. The peas are for luck and the cabbage for money in the coming year. I'm also making pinto beans tomorrow the same way. Definitely a good old Southern meal!

have you ever tried spraying a skillet with pam or a spray oil and cut your cabbage up and fry it. i season it with ms. dash. but however you season it, i have not boiled mine since a friend told me to try it. i think its so much better than boiled. just my opinion.....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5...So sorry to hear you are sick, but glad you are taking care of yourself. So many have this. Beware the sinuses if this is the same one I had. Hope you will soon feel better.
Hugs from a distance. :wink:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't need the cornbread either, but I just have to have it with my New Year's Day feast! I didn't get my cabbage today. DD said she would get it Monday. Frying it with Pam sounds delicious. I may try that. I'm guessing you just season it and stir fry. Do you do anything else? I might also add some butter! And I don't need that either![/quote]

i usually just sorta stir fry it in a skillet, usually i spray it more as i turn it. but i just use the ms dash for my seasoning, and am very satisfied. but i like the texture of it better now than boiled. and i love it boiled and a tad sweet. oooooh my. also cook it on low to med. heat and sometimes i use the lid on the skillet to get it done quicker. but not always. now that your totally confused on my cooking skills..........enjoy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I'm usually a lurker, but enjoy this group very much..consider you my friends. Prayers for those hurting, sick and esp. you in the hospital having surgery. That is never fun, but know that you are going to get the best care ever and hopefully recover quickly. We've over a foot of snow on the ground in Utah, more in the mountains, so skiing is in full swing. We are thankful as that means we have water come summer. I'm just finishing a hat that has been in the works, for charity, for over several months. I can hardly wait to get it finished so I can do a new fun one using the yarn in my stash. Did finish two Dreamweaver teddy bears for my sisters for Christmas, and they were delighted. My "baby" sister put them together for me. Glad for this group, enjoyed the wonderful Christmas lights pictures. Looking forward to a great and blessed new year for you all


Morning...See you are an early bird today too. Glad you could join us and got your hat done and teddy bears. Are the bears named for Dreamweaver or her patterns? 
Wish I could ski. Had started to learn how when I lived in Canada but moving to Fla. when I was 11 meant water-skiing. Have a wonderful ski season. Do you ski?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Hi to all: I missed last weeks tp due to extensive activities and then needing a lot of rest over the holidays (I guess I'm lazy as I slept nearly 3 days off and on all day). It makes up for the lost sleep of the latter month maybe. I missed all of you and thanks to all who expressed concern. Marianne: I am so sorry that you still have yet another trial by MD. You've had more than most ever have to endure.. My prayers for the skill of the physicians and for a prompt recovery. I am hoping to keep up better this week. My preyer to those whose lives were touched recently by trajedy.
> I am going out to shop tomorrow to see if I can find some
> necessary items on sale I hope. My long time friend sent me a darling electric fireplace which now warms my bedroom with cozy warmth. I was going to look for flannel sheets and a electric blanket, but could not believe the price.
> $ 75. for the blanket, but now will not need it possibly.
> So long for now. Marlark Marge.


Glad you got your sleep and I know it was necessary and healing. I call them recovery days. Prayers for you too Marge and you are always there for others who need them. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Flyty - I think you mean Gypsycream bears. Her [atterns are great and I hope to do one of the puppies sometime this year....
i'll bet you do some fly fishing... something I had hoped to take up when we were planning on moving to CO.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

To both of the Joys,,, congratulations on your long marriages... I *does[b/]take work and a commitment to not "cut and run" when the going gets tough.... We will be married 49 years in Feb... DH always teases that I am the only one that can translate his speech pattern into a meaningful sentence and I always say we can't afford to divorce.... The year we celebrate our 50th will be the 25th for our DD so I think a big family party is needed.... or a trip somewhere to celebrate.... It will also be the year the oldest GD graduates from HS...*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I'm usually a lurker, but enjoy this group very much..consider you my friends. Prayers for those hurting, sick and esp. you in the hospital having surgery. That is never fun, but know that you are going to get the best care ever and hopefully recover quickly. We've over a foot of snow on the ground in Utah, more in the mountains, so skiing is in full swing. We are thankful as that means we have water come summer. I'm just finishing a hat that has been in the works, for charity, for over several months. I can hardly wait to get it finished so I can do a new fun one using the yarn in my stash. Did finish two Dreamweaver teddy bears for my sisters for Christmas, and they were delighted. My "baby" sister put them together for me. Glad for this group, enjoyed the wonderful Christmas lights pictures. Looking forward to a great and blessed new year for you all


Welcome! Now you have spoken up, we would love to hear from you again- Sam's table always has a brew going, usually someone some where in the globe up and talking! We also love to see pics. of our work, if you are up to speed with the technology!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to confess that I did not go back and read ALL of the last TP so I don't know what class Sam is going to do.... I see that Lurker is doing her vine scarf.... that is what I love about KP, the willingness to share.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Pammie do you have the recipe?? Twenty years ago I had a Texan neighbor who made this for either Christmas or New Years. She would have it simmering or baking, don't remember, all day and bring it to our neighborhood get together--probably my house. All I remember is that it was so good.
> ...


I cook mine this way, spray with Pam but I put a cleaned whole sweet onion in the center of the pan and spread the cabbage around it.. top with seasonings, I use Mrs Dash also, I have most all the blends. I won't be having this I'm sure.. but dang, I have to have a repeat of the meal at least sometime as soon as I can tolerate it at least. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne.... I wrote on the last TP, but should have done it here.... Sooooo relieved that you ahve something that can be treated.... I know it is not an easy fix, but your spirit and attitude will carry you through.... Try to clear your mind.... and just concentrate on resting and healing... I do hope that Home Health Care can be arranged so that you do *not* break the rules and try to do for your mom....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> To both of the Joys,,, congratulations on your long marriages... I *does[b/]take work and a commitment to not "cut and run" when the going gets tough.... We will be married 49 years in Feb... DH always teases that I am the only one that can translate his speech pattern into a meaningful sentence and I always say we can't afford to divorce.... The year we celebrate our 50th will be the 25th for our DD so I think a big family party is needed.... or a trip somewhere to celebrate.... It will also be the year the oldest GD graduates from HS...*


*

Thanks for clearing that up with the teddy bears, but thought perhaps they had named one for you dear friend. 
Congratulations on almost 50 years and what a momentous year next year will be. A family trip would be so marvelous. DH's cousins family did that when his wife's parents took everyone on a cruise. Think they went to Alaska. We will all celebrate with you on your 49th and 50th after the scare you had this year. Know what a meaningful Thanksgiving and Christmas it was this year. Hugs, and you should have a teddy bear named after you. ;-)*


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Southern Gal said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


Oh, I haven't done cabbage this way but have done brussell sprouts minus the onion, but oh, I have a sweet onion on order after seeing this and a cabbage in the fridge so will try it. Mmmmmmm can't wait.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Puplover.... so sorry to hear you have the flu.... It seems to be particularly bad this year.... We have had our shots, but so did SIL and he got it as did our GD... 

We are supposed to be going to Olivia's first volleyball tournament at 8 this morning.. (I've not been to bed...) but DH got up about an hour ago and has chills and is throwing up.... He thinks it is food poisoning... but I don't think you get chills with that..... Brother is in town for the weeek-end with wife and they are staying at mom's. Guess I now have a built in excuse not to see them. 
It is stiill pitch dark at 6:45 so maybe I should just go to bed. It is really cold out and don't want to go to tournament by myself... I think it is going to be a "lost" week-end.. Hope you are feeling better very soon....


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I have never learned to ski. When I first moved to Utah 28 years ago, I bought a ski outfit and was all set to learn. Then I covered anesthesia call for a 3 day weekend and we fixed 17 broken legs, plus arm, feet and head injuries in those 3 days..was hardly ever home for skiing injuries. I took all the ski stuff back the following Monday. I decided it was far too dangerous a sport for me. I took up fly fishing instead..much safer.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, it was Gypsycream bears I did. Sorry about that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Lurker, Marianne, Dreamweaver...Aren't we the early birds. Lurker you are either a late bird or a very early bird. You get your choice. If we have a cuppa' you will need your special brew with no caffeine. Which reminds me I bookmarked your brew in Evernote and need to take that with me next time I go to the health food store. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Yes, it was Gypsycream bears I did. Sorry about that.


No problem flyty...They should have a Dreamweaver Bear. You were just seeing the future.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is the latest news from Marianne to save her from typing all this again:

I found out late last night that I am to be transferred tomorrow to the larger hospital about 20 minute drive from here. The surgeon prefers that hospital for this type of surgery. Chuck told me that I will probably stay there overnight then be brought back here. This is a smaller hospital, big in my opinion and a fantastic staff, the one they are taking me too is bigger, but not the monster huge like Houston's medical center.
I am in a private room, I had questioned this as I do not have medical insurance, sure didn't want the fees to keep adding up. I was talking with C about it and she told me that the Thalisemia group was covering most of my bill and that the Angels of the hospital are providing the private room.
The research group is getting samples and test results and so on from everything they are doing with my blood. They will also receive samples of the liver and the tumor for their studies. I hope they can find ways to help the ones that have this disease, I know it has come a very long way since I was diagnosed so I am glad they continuing the research.
Oh wonderful a new bag of red stuff for my breakfast this morning, joy, joy I am down to one bag a day now, well not every day, but seems like it's always hanging there, I wish I could design, I'd knit a cover for it so I would have something nicer to look at. Hmm maybe a smaller version of a hot water bottle cover??
Oh my breakfast tray came in, (but Chuck's wife is bringing me a homemade biscuit with ham ) Yep, I'm getting spoiled
Take care, have a wonderful weekend..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I decided it was far too dangerous a sport for me. I took up fly fishing instead..much safer.


Sounds like a wise decision to me.... DH thinks I would like flyfishing and that I would also like tieing my own flys.... I do love to ice skate but never learned to ski myself...

My brother and wife have taken two trips through your lovely state and just sings it's praises. Sure hope I can visit sometime...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Puplover.... so sorry to hear you have the flu.... It seems to be particularly bad this year.... We have had our shots, but so did SIL and he got it as did our GD...
> 
> We are supposed to be going to Olivia's first volleyball tournament at 8 this morning.. (I've not been to bed...) but DH got up about an hour ago and has chills and is throwing up.... He thinks it is food poisoning... but I don't think you get chills with that..... Brother is in town for the weeek-end with wife and they are staying at mom's. Guess I now have a built in excuse not to see them.
> It is stiill pitch dark at 6:45 so maybe I should just go to bed. It is really cold out and don't want to go to tournament by myself... I think it is going to be a "lost" week-end.. Hope you are feeling better very soon....


Pup Lover and Dreamweaver...So sorry to hear the flu has hit. Please get well soon. Yes Dreamweaver, fact that DH has the flu will make it easier to stay clear of Brother and wife. Hope you don't catch it. Healing wishes for you Pup Lover and for your Dreamweaver's and all others on here with colds and flu and illnesses.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

From Marianne,

I hope I can make the trip to Ohio this summer, would love to be able to meet Sam and whoever else that could make a trip over. Wouldn't that be a blast?? Get a section of the hotel just for the KTP!! Defiance would never be the same for sure! 
Gotta run, well, roll really.. they still don't want me to walk. Oh the monitor is off, I knew I didn't have BP problems, was just stressed at that moment. PFFFFffftttt Once I get this liver fixed and in proper working order, I'll be healthy as can be at my age,  Just aches and pains of overdoing while I was younger ;-) 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers my friend,
M.[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I have never learned to ski. When I first moved to Utah 28 years ago, I bought a ski outfit and was all set to learn. Then I covered anesthesia call for a 3 day weekend and we fixed 17 broken legs, plus arm, feet and head injuries in those 3 days..was hardly ever home for skiing injuries. I took all the ski stuff back the following Monday. I decided it was far too dangerous a sport for me. I took up fly fishing instead..much safer.


Oh my, that is quite the incentive for fly fishing and that is such a beautiful sport. I had the same experience working in hospitals with motorcycle accidents and people dying or head injuries and would never be the same. Never got me or never will get me on a motorcycle. Fly fishing, I like the sounds of that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The good thing about DH when he is sick... he really just goes to bed and doesn't want to be bothered.... I REALLY do not want to get the flu... Just seeing him retch is upsetting my stomach... I may just resort to wearing a surgical mask until we know what is wrong with him....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't think I'm being clear with my question. Here is an example: Someone posted some Houndstooth felted coasters. I decided I want to make them using my stash. I don't have enough 100% wool, but I have a lot of a lovely acrylic. If I use the acrylic to make the coasters, what would the difference be? For instance, would they be bigger? I know they will not felt when I wash them. I just like the pattern, but can't felt with the yarn I have.


They might be slightly bigger - but I am not sure, as I think the felting pattern would include the amount it shrinks. you might have to try one and see -- I don't know how much or whether it would be enough to make a big enough difference in the size to stop you from using it. I like fairly large coasters personally.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have to confess that I did not go back and read ALL of the last TP so I don't know what class Sam is going to do.... I see that Lurker is doing her vine scarf.... that is what I love about KP, the willingness to share.


Sam will be doing the wingspan shawl


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marianne - How wonderful that the research group is pickig up most of your bill and that the Angels are giving you a gift.... With all that you are going through,,,, I can't even imagine the costs... I know I could not pay for it... Enjoy your joy ride.... At least you will get a little change of scenery..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi Lurker, Marianne, Dreamweaver...Aren't we the early birds. Lurker you are either a late bird or a very early bird. You get your choice. If we have a cuppa' you will need your special brew with no caffeine. Which reminds me I bookmarked your brew in Evernote and need to take that with me next time I go to the health food store. :thumbup:


Early bird I think- but I wrenched my right knee while I was mowing the grass- and although I know it is nothing compared to what Marianne suffers, it is proving difficult to sleep with the extra ache. It will be nice when I can have milk again for my coffee- the antibiotic does seem to be having an effect now.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

GTHose of you cooking cabbage... My favorite way is to pan cook it in the same pan that I prepare sausage in ... like Hillshire Farms or Eckrich...I cut it in wedges and add a little water to loosen the pan drippings and it is wonderful. I didn't know you were supposed to eat it on New Years for money.... No wonder I never have enough to go around! I was told to put a dime on the windowsill..

When we first came to Texas and did black -eyed peas, our concensus was that they tasted like "dirt". A friend of mine makes Texcs Caviar instead - which is a cold relish of the peas with many other things....


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam and thanks again for hosting the Tea Party. Meatloaf sounds good and only 3 points!! How did you know that this morning I am headed to W.W.'s to be weighted in and check to see how naughty I've been? BTW, I probably won't be joining in next week because I am having outpatient arthoscopic surgery to repair a torn meniscus on my left knee. I should be up and around in a couple of days but not before so I'll catch up with you the following week. Have a Happy and Safe New Year and may it also bring many blessings to you and yours.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Good morning everyone -- it is 6:15 here and so much warmer, I had to take off some of our blankets last night and we were able to open the window! It really helps to have fresh air with my COPD -- the condo rules are that the windows have to remain closed if it is any colder than -15C as they have had problems with the pipes freezing and the windows not being able to be closed. I really notice the difference. We don't use a duvet - as I made so may quilts over the years and Pat says they are nicer to sleep under - actually I agree with him. Last week we were sleeping under 4 of them -- now we are back to two. 

Angora1 you and Dreamweaver must have been up early! it is 8:30 est here as we are two hours behind on Mountain st. time. dreamweaver must be in the same time zone as Montana? or are you ahead of us one hour?

Well, I am going to read my mail and have some breakfast -- talk to you all later. 

Nice to see you here Dreamweaver! you are another one of us with a long marriage-- 

Marianne -- so glad you are getting such good care - and it is great that your costs are being covered - it must be a weight off your mind. I am glad you have a private room as it usually means you can sleep better than in a 2 or 4 person room. Isn't it wonderful that you have such wonderful nurses caring for you. I think that is the same up here - they work so hard and mean so much to those who are sick. selfless individuals and they are usually so kind.

I don't know about down there, but we are short staffed up here right right now but they still take the time to show how much they care. We are fortunate here - even though there are difficulties with our health care as there are wait times for 
non life threatning surgeries (knees, hips- that type of thing)-- Pat's two valve replacement and 45 days in the hospital only cost me parking - everything else was covered - We also pay 98.00 Cdn. a month for Alberta Blue Cross (each Province has their own plan). and as both our drugs total about 700- 800. per 3 months and they pay 80% of that - it saves us a huge amount. we also have extra insurance which covers 80% of what Blue cross doesn't cover so we only have to pay 20% of that amount.- our plan also pays for ambulance, some (not all, physiotherapy-a private room in some situations - etc. 

 That doesn't cover as much as insurance covers in the UK from what I gather but on a fixed income we can handle it very well. 
It is worth every penny we pay in my opinion. We also can claim anything we do pay as a tax deduction. I guess that is why I believe so strongly that it is a necessity to have health care - I don't know what we would have done if we hadn't. Even though it does cost us something. 

By the way, as we opened another new workshop yesterday, our section is on the daily digest today - so just click on it ( the main heading and you can see all our activieis and classes. 
We are over 900 people who have put us on their home page which is unbelievable considering we started in Late, late, Aug.
yeah!


speaking of 'black eyed peas' I have only tasted them a couple of times when we were in Arizona but I haven't developed a taste for them. It is interesting the different foods we eat in different places.

Well, I see there are some pms there - likely replies from possible teachers and some work to do on the workshops. they are getting organized - and I will be posting the 2013 classes today or tomorrow on Main. talk to you all later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lurker, Marianne, Dreamweaver...Aren't we the early birds. Lurker you are either a late bird or a very early bird. You get your choice. If we have a cuppa' you will need your special brew with no caffeine. Which reminds me I bookmarked your brew in Evernote and need to take that with me next time I go to the health food store. :thumbup:
> ...


Oh no!! So sorry you hurt your knee. Will make it hard to get around and yes painful for sleeping. Sorry the antibiotic isn't helping with the cold now either. Hope it keeps you from getting the lasting sinus infection. I'm sure you will try and set yourself up with things nearby so you can put as little stress on your knee as possible. Getting to the doctor will be hard with bus and walking if you need to go. Is there anybody that would drive you if you decide to go?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, I have to sign off of here for a while. I promised my DIL's mother I would finish the border for her cowl. This means she likes it. YAY!!!!!!!!!!! I'm doing the happy dance.

If I had black-eyed peas I would add hot sauce. Mmmmm. Haven't met a bean yet I don't like but they don't like me. Does that mean I don't eat them. No, but Beano to the rescue and I take way more than they say to.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam and thanks again for hosting the Tea Party. Meatloaf sounds good and only 3 points!! How did you know that this morning I am headed to W.W.'s to be weighted in and check to see how naughty I've been? BTW, I probably won't be joining in next week because I am having outpatient arthoscopic surgery to repair a torn meniscus on my left knee. I should be up and around in a couple of days but not before so I'll catch up with you the following week. Have a Happy and Safe New Year and may it also bring many blessings to you and yours.


Sorry to hear you need surgery and hope you will have a good recovery and be good as new when healed. Keep us posted on how you are doing. Happy New Year to you and yours too. Lurker will be in empathy with you. Her knee is hurting too. No fun, so hope this helps.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> The good thing about DH when he is sick... he really just goes to bed and doesn't want to be bothered.... I REALLY do not want to get the flu... Just seeing him retch is upsetting my stomach... I may just resort to wearing a surgical mask until we know what is wrong with him....


That is good that he is wise about this. Flu is the only thing that will keep a good man down. Yes, stay safe Dreamweaver, you sure don't need to catch this.

OK, now I'm really signing off. Hugs


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne, will be praying for you on Monday.
Jynx hope you don't get DH's illness.
Lurker2 sorry about your knee.
Almost 6 a.m. Think I will go to gym and water jog and then jacuzzi and sauna.So blessed to have new gym in town and be able to afford it. The jacuzzi and sauna feel so exquitiely wonderful on my old bod and help keep fm from feeling awful.
Sassafras/Desert Joy


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

First of all I want to wish Sam and all the other "bloggers" a Happy New Year..hopefully it will be a better new year if the leaders of our fine country can sit down and communicate and work together. The recipes sound "yummy"..I received an unusual Xmas ornament from my neice in North Carolina..it's an Okra Angel she comes with seeds (to be planted) that have been handed down from one generation to another. This ornament was bought at a museum..so I look to plant the Okra seeds this spring (something to look forward to..in the dead of Winter) I have attached a picture of it..interesting...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

First of all I want to wish Sam and all the other "bloggers" a Happy New Year..hopefully it will be a better new year if the leaders of our fine country can sit down and communicate and work together. The recipes sound "yummy"..I received an unusual Xmas ornament from my neice in North Carolina..it's an Okra Angel she comes with seeds (to be planted) that have been handed down from one generation to another. This ornament was bought at a museum..so I look to plant the Okra seeds this spring (something to look forward to..in the dead of Winter) I have attached a picture of it..interesting...PS: I enjoy that "Roomba" commercial where the people behave like robots...


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope that you are feeling better very soon. I have so enjoyed reading the Tea Party posts that you put up every Saturday. I have a funny little story to share with you...hope it makes your day.

My youngest grand child was here over Christmas for a visit. I have knitted several things for her and she has watched as I knitted. We were at Michaels looking at yarn and she said "Grandma, I want you to teach me to sew like you do." I told her that what I did was knit and I would love to teach her how to do it, but it would take a while for her to learn ( she is very impatient). She then said "but Grandma, we could do with Skype or Face time." Got to love these little thinkers. Have a grand day!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought I'd share this photo. My granddaughter made these for her mum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I am supposing myself to take Rufus, the old Mutt to the vet Monday- I will have to order a very particular taxi van so I can get into it- the older buses will be a problem, but the newer ones 'kneel' so that will be a help. It is a real nuisance- all I did was a tweek in the wrong direction- the pain is bearable- but apparently it is wiser to check it with the doctor.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just checked our section and we have *one thousand users as of today*!!!!!

I knew we were getting close. It is far exceeding my expectations. looks like there was a real need for a section like this. I am one happy camper -- it is worth all the work. That doesn't mean they are all taking a class but it means they have our section on their home page and can follow all our activities.

I hoped to get that many by February l5!! better have a nice coffee to celebrate!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You can tell I am pleased????

What better place to celebrate than here at the Tea Party with my new friends!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marianne, will be praying for you on Monday.
> Jynx hope you don't get DH's illness.
> Lurker2 sorry about your knee.
> Almost 6 a.m. Think I will go to gym and water jog and then jacuzzi and sauna.So blessed to have new gym in town and be able to afford it. The jacuzzi and sauna feel so exquitiely wonderful on my old bod and help keep fm from feeling awful.
> Sassafras/Desert Joy


thanks for the thought Sassafras- it seems silly to hurt as much when it was such a small movement in the wrong direction. The gym sounds wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this photo. My granddaughter made these for her mum.


they are lovely, Caren- isn't it great when the children get creative?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

uncrn65 said:


> I hope that you are feeling better very soon. I have so enjoyed reading the Tea Party posts that you put up every Saturday. I have a funny little story to share with you...hope it makes your day.
> 
> My youngest grand child was here over Christmas for a visit. I have knitted several things for her and she has watched as I knitted. We were at Michaels looking at yarn and she said "Grandma, I want you to teach me to sew like you do." I told her that what I did was knit and I would love to teach her how to do it, but it would take a while for her to learn ( she is very impatient). She then said "but Grandma, we could do with Skype or Face time." Got to love these little thinkers. Have a grand day!


And quite a clever thought- it could work!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this photo. My granddaughter made these for her mum.


they are so original -- what a good idea -- hmmmm.
tell her they are very nice. is she little, or an adult. I think that would be a great project. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jonibee said:


> First of all I want to wish Sam and all the other "bloggers" a Happy New Year..hopefully it will be a better new year if the leaders of our fine country can sit down and communicate and work together. The recipes sound "yummy"..I received an unusual Xmas ornament from my neice in North Carolina..it's an Okra Angel she comes with seeds (to be planted) that have been handed down from one generation to another. This ornament was bought at a museum..so I look to plant the Okra seeds this spring (something to look forward to..in the dead of Winter) I have attached a picture of it..interesting...


I wonder if okra would grow here? I will have to check that one- you see 5, I am learning to google stuff!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Unusual and attractive...very Creative..grandaughter!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd share this photo. My granddaughter made these for her mum.
> ...


they are so original -- what a good idea -- hmmmm.
tell her they are very nice. is she little, or an adult. I think that would be a great project. Shirley[/quote]

I love that she does things like this, Ashlei is 12. She has always made small things but rarely gifts them, she doesn't think others will like them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jonibee said:


> Unusual and attractive...very Creative..grandaughter!


Thank you I will have to tell her. She loves to make things. If she lived closer she would be knitting and crocheting as well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. Those were the answers I wanted. I don't know why I've been wondering about that, but it had been on my mind. Weird! On the same topic, I have never felted. I guess I will put it on my bucket list. Since I live in Texas, warmth is rarely an issue, but beauty always is!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Pammie do you have the recipe?? Twenty years ago I had a Texan neighbor who made this for either Christmas or New Years. She would have it simmering or baking, don't remember, all day and bring it to our neighborhood get together--probably my house. All I remember is that it was so good.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I love that she does things like this, Ashlei is 12. She has always made small things but rarely gifts them, she doesn't think others will like them.[/quote]

I think I will teach my 8 year old gd to make one. they look quite easy but are very pretty. tell her she did a great job!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I think I will teach my 8 year old gd to make one. they look quite easy but are very pretty. tell her she did a great job![/quote]

We started teaching Ashlei to make things with beads as soon as she could thread them onto the string. 
I am sure your granddaughter will love making these. It is nice for them to see something they make being worn. Gives good self-confidence.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pup Lover so sorry you have the flu. Hope you have a speedy recovery.

Angora thank you so much for keeping us abreast of Marianne's ordeal and recovery. You are a kind and thoughtful friend.

Jynx good to see /hear from you. Your DH is dealing with the flu wisely; prayers for a speedy recovery AND that you remain flu-free!

Southern Gal I not only cook cabbage that way but also frozen/fresh turnip and collard greens. With the greens I sometimes use a small amt of olive oil instead of the spray. Then Mrs Dash to season. Yummy!

Sam I LOE a good pork roast and saurkraut. Unfortunately no one else here does so I very rarely make it. Enjoy some for me!

Lurker I am so sorry to hear of the sinus issues. Have you ever used a nettie pot? I find them very helpful.

If I've missed anyone I apologize; KTPers are in my prayers daily. I finished the beanie I was working aon all except weaving in the ends. Plan to take Designers Waterfall top class. Will go through my stash today to see what will work and hopefully go to LYS and pick up some yarn too. I have a credit at the LYS and it is "burning a hole in my pocket".


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jonibee said:
> 
> 
> > First of all I want to wish Sam and all the other "bloggers" a Happy New Year..hopefully it will be a better new year if the leaders of our fine country can sit down and communicate and work together. The recipes sound "yummy"..I received an unusual Xmas ornament from my neice in North Carolina..it's an Okra Angel she comes with seeds (to be planted) that have been handed down from one generation to another. This ornament was bought at a museum..so I look to plant the Okra seeds this spring (something to look forward to..in the dead of Winter) I have attached a picture of it..interesting...
> ...


*chuckles* I am so proud of you, myfanwy!!! hugs girlfriend, I am hoping you are having a blessed day/evening/night -- what ever time you are at right now!!! We have lots of soft snow falling and temps are just a lovely -8'C. Birds are out back calling me to come feed them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I will be opening the waterfall top class (2) this next week and am very glad you are joining us Gwenniepooh -- I am working on one now -- finishing up the bottom and then just have the sleeves to do. it is for a friend who has been eyeing them since my first one. she has been a wonderful friend so I want to surprise her. see you at the workshop! Shirley


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

This morning when I got up, I thought it was Sunday! Maybe I was wishing that I was in Australia! Then I realized that it was Saturday. Tomorrow DD and I are going to see my mom. We are going to have lunch at my sister's and then head home. I've started putting my Christmas away. I can't believe it is over. Now to plan for next year!

Dogs are asleep on the couch. I'm sure they will begin snoring soon! Makes me want to take a nap, but, alas, there is no more room on the couch!

I'm having trouble starting a new project. I have a baby blanket that I need to do. Why is it hard to start something sometime? Maybe it is still the letdown of Christmas being over, or the fact that I have to cast on a lot of stitches!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so excited about this class Designer. I am torn between using the fingering/sock yarn and a dk weight. Leaning toward the dk since it is a machine washable yarn.
If I do well, I will end up making more for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What pattern will you be using for the baby blanket? I need to make something for some young friends that are due with their first today.



pammie1234 said:


> This morning when I got up, I thought it was Sunday! Maybe I was wishing that I was in Australia! Then I realized that it was Saturday. Tomorrow DD and I are going to see my mom. We are going to have lunch at my sister's and then head home. I've started putting my Christmas away. I can't believe it is over. Now to plan for next year!
> 
> Dogs are asleep on the couch. I'm sure they will begin snoring soon! Makes me want to take a nap, but, alas, there is no more room on the couch!
> 
> I'm having trouble starting a new project. I have a baby blanket that I need to do. Why is it hard to start something sometime? Maybe it is still the letdown of Christmas being over, or the fact that I have to cast on a lot of stitches!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What pattern will you be using for the baby blanket? I need to make something for some young friends that are due with their first today.
> 
> Pammie andGwen--I recently finished a baby blanket based on the diagonal dishcloth pattern--k2, yo, knit to the end of the row. Turn and repeat until 200/220 sts. Then decrease with: k2, k2tog, yo, kit2tog until you are down to the last 5 sts and bind off. Work in the ends and you're done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Saturday morning here--I left off last night after my last post, as my headache was starting to 'migrate' to the left and for a while I was afraid it might be turning into migraine...haven't had one of those in a long time and didn't want one then! I took some ibuprofen and sat quietly and did manage a few more rows on the mitt, though it's not yet finished. Luckily, my head feels better this morning; I suspect it was dry air/heat plus not drinking enough water that brought it on. So I am drinking more water and I need to get moving as well--so much rich food over the last week and lack of exercise (lifting the fork doesn't count!).  Bub gave me a couple of new CDs, so maybe I'll get some dancing in to get the blood flowing properly again. 



Lurker 2 said:


> I am interested Sorlenna, my brother, the local one, who is part time farmer for his daughter my niece, says alpaca needs to be scoured very promptly after being shorn [? do they shear] or it becomes a nasty object, and almost unworkable, do you know about this- I just was given two balls of pure Peruvian Alpaca in a lovely really subtle heather mix-[ this is what I earned for myself with the cornflower blue scarf I knitted] I have started it in my travelling vine pattern, which I am in the middle of honing, in view of my upcoming class.


I've not heard that--but I am not familiar with the process where it begins at the animal. I have been told by the farmers that this stuff felts amazingly easily, so washing must be very gentle indeed. I've also noticed that it has quite a 'loft' and holds a lot of warm air within those pockets--I knew it has no lanolin, and that seems to be why I have had more success with that and blends than pure wool, though there do seem to be some sheep's wools I can use after all (but some leave a prickly rash on my hands--I have yet to discover the differences).

Southern Gal, congratulations to you and BJ on your success! I know how hard it is to get weight off, and you should be very proud of both of you!

And from that back to food... :shock: I fry my cabbage with onions and butter and garlic. Except for the butter, it is pretty healthy, actually--and I do the black eyed peas in the crockpot, usually with leftover Christmas ham. I love kraut, Sam--but Bub won't really eat it.

Hilary, I do hope DD is better by now--it's no fun being sick in the first place, but on holiday is somehow worse!

Marianne, know that I'm here sending blessings your way as you prepare for the surgery. And it just occurred to me that we need a heart icon to show love! Here's a gentle {{{HUG}}} instead.

I have a few pages to go (think I'm about halfway through), so I'll 'see' you all when I get caught up again.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Marge so glad to see you back - and very happy that your absence was due to being busy rather than illness - we were concerned!!! Your fire place sounds wonderful - I have seen those and I would like one in my living room. Have a good week - AZ


margewhaples said:


> Hi to all: I missed last weeks tp due to extensive activities and then needing a lot of rest over the holidays (I guess I'm lazy as I slept nearly 3 days off and on all day). It makes up for the lost sleep of the latter month maybe. I missed all of you and thanks to all who expressed concern. Marianne: I am so sorry that you still have yet another trial by MD. You've had more than most ever have to endure.. My prayers for the skill of the physicians and for a prompt recovery. I am hoping to keep up better this week. My preyer to those whose lives were touched recently by trajedy.
> I am going out to shop tomorrow to see if I can find some
> necessary items on sale I hope. My long time friend sent me a darling electric fireplace which now warms my bedroom with cozy warmth. I was going to look for flannel sheets and a electric blanket, but could not believe the price.
> $ 75. for the blanket, but now will not need it possibly.
> So long for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Pup lover I'm so sorry you are sick - no fun - the best thing is lots of liquids and lots of sleep - feel better soon - AZ


Pup lover said:


> not sleeping well obviously. headache n throat hurt nov morerib pain thankfully just body aches in recliner in living room with tv kindle and a snoring dog lol


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Lurker - easy on the knee - I'm sorry your lawn didn't get taken care of by the neighbor..... but good that it is finished before the rain. Rest up and take care of yourself. I still need to figure out what size yarn and the yardage for the scarf - Will you post that info ahead of time???? Take care - AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > not sleeping well obviously. headache n throat hurt nov morerib pain thankfully just body aches in recliner in living room with tv kindle and a snoring dog lol
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello flyty1n, we're so glad you popped up!!! If you have been "lurking" then you know that we love to have new people join and chat. I hope that you will come back soon, post pictures of your finished hat and tell us more about yourself!! AZ


flyty1n said:


> I'm usually a lurker, but enjoy this group very much..consider you my friends. Prayers for those hurting, sick and esp. you in the hospital having surgery. That is never fun, but know that you are going to get the best care ever and hopefully recover quickly. We've over a foot of snow on the ground in Utah, more in the mountains, so skiing is in full swing. We are thankful as that means we have water come summer. I'm just finishing a hat that has been in the works, for charity, for over several months. I can hardly wait to get it finished so I can do a new fun one using the yarn in my stash. Did finish two Dreamweaver teddy bears for my sisters for Christmas, and they were delighted. My "baby" sister put them together for me. Glad for this group, enjoyed the wonderful Christmas lights pictures. Looking forward to a great and blessed new year for you all


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh we want to see pictures of your bears too - I think you might have meant Gypsycreams bears - 


flyty1n said:


> I'm usually a lurker, but enjoy this group very much..consider you my friends. Prayers for those hurting, sick and esp. you in the hospital having surgery. That is never fun, but know that you are going to get the best care ever and hopefully recover quickly. We've over a foot of snow on the ground in Utah, more in the mountains, so skiing is in full swing. We are thankful as that means we have water come summer. I'm just finishing a hat that has been in the works, for charity, for over several months. I can hardly wait to get it finished so I can do a new fun one using the yarn in my stash. Did finish two Dreamweaver teddy bears for my sisters for Christmas, and they were delighted. My "baby" sister put them together for me. Glad for this group, enjoyed the wonderful Christmas lights pictures. Looking forward to a great and blessed new year for you all


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Chapter 2, lol...



Pup lover said:


> I now have the flu head chest cold. fever major body aches the pain in my ribs has been HORRIBLE. took a hot bath have Vicks everywhere drank some olbass tea and chest is easing some. can't believe being on 2 antibiotics for the colitis the cold got thru though I guess it's viral not bacterial. the hospitals n drs offices have been flooded with sick people


Aww, no. I'm sorry to hear you're ill--do mend quickly.



margewhaples said:


> Hi to all: I missed last weeks tp due to extensive activities and then needing a lot of rest over the holidays (I guess I'm lazy as I slept nearly 3 days off and on all day). It makes up for the lost sleep of the latter month maybe. I missed all of you and thanks to all who expressed concern. Marlark Marge.


Marge, obviously you needed to catch up on your rest and give your body and mind a rest. I am glad you're back and may we all continue to be healthier in the coming year.



Lurker 2 said:


> Not as bad as you are, but also in recliner in sitting room, and not sleeping well- wrenched my right knee while I was cutting the grass- but at least I got the worst of it cut- I almost had a hay paddock- and tomorrow is supposed to rain again quite heavily. I am experimenting with different yarn weights for my scarf class- quite pleased at how they are working out!


I thought you had worked out someone's helping you with cutting the grass? Or did I miss an update on that or am I just misremembering the whole thing? I do hope you feel better soon.

And 5--healing thoughts and gentle hugs to you as well.

Jynx, to you and DH, too...this year has seemed terrible for illness! Makes me glad I'm something of a hermit...!

Flyty1n, good to hear your voice and meet you. 

Strawberry, I hope things are well with you and that you'll be able to drop in again soon.

Now I am determined to finish this mitt--still have the typing to do and may do the whole chart (including the gusset, as opposed to just the main pattern part). When I have them done, I'll post a picture. I am thinking this may make a good project for a workshop?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sam's going to lead the wingspan workshop - and it may be just the push I need to give it a try.... I hope your holidays were wonder Dreamweaver - did you have a white Christmas???? AZ


Dreamweaver said:


> I have to confess that I did not go back and read ALL of the last TP so I don't know what class Sam is going to do.... I see that Lurker is doing her vine scarf.... that is what I love about KP, the willingness to share.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear about DH - We both managed to get the flu over Christmas despite having our shots - wash your hands and hope that DH is feeling better soon. You do need to sleep sometime Dreamweaver - sounds like a good day for it. - AZ


Dreamweaver said:


> Puplover.... so sorry to hear you have the flu.... It seems to be particularly bad this year.... We have had our shots, but so did SIL and he got it as did our GD...
> 
> We are supposed to be going to Olivia's first volleyball tournament at 8 this morning.. (I've not been to bed...) but DH got up about an hour ago and has chills and is throwing up.... He thinks it is food poisoning... but I don't think you get chills with that..... Brother is in town for the weeek-end with wife and they are staying at mom's. Guess I now have a built in excuse not to see them.
> It is stiill pitch dark at 6:45 so maybe I should just go to bed. It is really cold out and don't want to go to tournament by myself... I think it is going to be a "lost" week-end.. Hope you are feeling better very soon....


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

I am sure we can all relate to this.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for this Angora - she is quite the trooper our Marianne -



Angora1 said:


> Here is the latest news from Marianne to save her from typing all this again:
> 
> I found out late last night that I am to be transferred tomorrow to the larger hospital about 20 minute drive from here. The surgeon prefers that hospital for this type of surgery. Chuck told me that I will probably stay there overnight then be brought back here. This is a smaller hospital, big in my opinion and a fantastic staff, the one they are taking me too is bigger, but not the monster huge like Houston's medical center.
> I am in a private room, I had questioned this as I do not have medical insurance, sure didn't want the fees to keep adding up. I was talking with C about it and she told me that the Thalisemia group was covering most of my bill and that the Angels of the hospital are providing the private room.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I would suggest the mask Dreamweaver - I don't want to see you with this bug - DH is still recovering - I wasn't down too long - but these days I just can't afford to be. Take care - AZ


Dreamweaver said:


> The good thing about DH when he is sick... he really just goes to bed and doesn't want to be bothered.... I REALLY do not want to get the flu... Just seeing him retch is upsetting my stomach... I may just resort to wearing a surgical mask until we know what is wrong with him....


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good luck with your surgery - we will keep you in our thoughts patocenizo - Hurry back! AZ


patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam and thanks again for hosting the Tea Party. Meatloaf sounds good and only 3 points!! How did you know that this morning I am headed to W.W.'s to be weighted in and check to see how naughty I've been? BTW, I probably won't be joining in next week because I am having outpatient arthoscopic surgery to repair a torn meniscus on my left knee. I should be up and around in a couple of days but not before so I'll catch up with you the following week. Have a Happy and Safe New Year and may it also bring many blessings to you and yours.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I am sure we can all relate to this.


There are some days I totally agree with this.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Morning Sassafras - are you back from your DD's ?? Have fun at the gym - and talk to you later - AZ


sassafras123 said:


> Marianne, will be praying for you on Monday.
> Jynx hope you don't get DH's illness.
> Lurker2 sorry about your knee.
> Almost 6 a.m. Think I will go to gym and water jog and then jacuzzi and sauna.So blessed to have new gym in town and be able to afford it. The jacuzzi and sauna feel so exquitiely wonderful on my old bod and help keep fm from feeling awful.
> Sassafras/Desert Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds good and easy. I will try tjis. May I ask about how many yards and or gskeins it takes?



jheiens said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > What pattern will you be using for the baby blanket? I need to make something for some young friends that are due with their first today.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats Designer!!! that just shows how excited we all are about this section!!! Thanks!! AZ


Designer1234 said:


> I just checked our section and we have *one thousand users as of today*!!!!!
> 
> I knew we were getting close. It is far exceeding my expectations. looks like there was a real need for a section like this. I am one happy camper -- it is worth all the work. That doesn't mean they are all taking a class but it means they have our section on their home page and can follow all our activities.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree!!!



Silverowl said:


> I am sure we can all relate to this.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well she is very talented and crafty!!! Must get it from her Grandma!!!! AZ


NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I love that she does things like this, Ashlei is 12. She has always made small things but rarely gifts them, she doesn't think others will like them.[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren - I think that Craftsy has jewelry classes you can take online - it might make a nice gift for GD...... not affiliated in any way - but love the idea of online classes!!! AZ



NanaCaren said:


> jonibee said:
> 
> 
> > Unusual and attractive...very Creative..grandaughter!
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

QUESTION: Isn't there a tool for measuring yardage when winding yarn from hanks? I have several hanks of yarn and no yardage. I use a manual yarn winder and swift. PLEASE advise asap.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad the headache didn't turn into a migraine - I too use garlic in my cabbage stir fry - waiting to see the finished mitt - have a wonderful day Sorlenna -- AZ



Sorlenna said:


> Saturday morning here--I left off last night after my last post, as my headache was starting to 'migrate' to the left and for a while I was afraid it might be turning into migraine...haven't had one of those in a long time and didn't want one then! I took some ibuprofen and sat quietly and did manage a few more rows on the mitt, though it's not yet finished. Luckily, my head feels better this morning; I suspect it was dry air/heat plus not drinking enough water that brought it on. So I am drinking more water and I need to get moving as well--so much rich food over the last week and lack of exercise (lifting the fork doesn't count!).  Bub gave me a couple of new CDs, so maybe I'll get some dancing in to get the blood flowing properly again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I now have the flu head chest cold. fever major body aches the pain in my ribs has been HORRIBLE. took a hot bath have Vicks everywhere drank some olbass tea and chest is easing some. can't believe being on 2 antibiotics for the colitis the cold got thru though I guess it's viral not bacterial. the hospitals n drs offices have been flooded with sick people.
> 
> so sorry to hear about the fire my prayers to you and you neighbors
> 
> ...


Get well soon!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

AZ good morning to you too. Yes, back from Napa. How was your Christmas?


For all, what are you looking forward to in the coming year? For now, for me, it is being able to go to gym, finish shawl for DD, and tunic for DGD. The rest of busy holidays behind us.

Sassafras/desert joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > When we went out to view the low tide last night I took some pictures of the lights that I put up on the deck and windows. I had to go a half a block away to get decent pictures as we are on the top floor.
> ...


That looks great, so much more festive than your neighbours! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Hi to all: I missed last weeks tp due to extensive activities and then needing a lot of rest over the holidays (I guess I'm lazy as I slept nearly 3 days off and on all day). It makes up for the lost sleep of the latter month maybe. I missed all of you and thanks to all who expressed concern. Marianne: I am so sorry that you still have yet another trial by MD. You've had more than most ever have to endure.. My prayers for the skill of the physicians and for a prompt recovery. I am hoping to keep up better this week. My preyer to those whose lives were touched recently by trajedy.
> I am going out to shop tomorrow to see if I can find some
> necessary items on sale I hope. My long time friend sent me a darling electric fireplace which now warms my bedroom with cozy warmth. I was going to look for flannel sheets and a electric blanket, but could not believe the price.
> $ 75. for the blanket, but now will not need it possibly.
> So long for now. Marlark Marge.


Glad to have you back, Marge. You must have needed that extra sleep, I don't think it qualifies as lazy!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome flyty1n and uncrn65- don't be lurkers in the New Year, come and talk to us! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker I am so sorry to hear of the sinus issues. Have you ever used a nettie pot? I find them very helpful.
> 
> I am quite uncertain as to what this is, Gwen!?


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Love the recipes, but, no, I am eating lettuce and fruit for a while. Christmas time is always full of too many of everything good. 
In keeping with the "wishing goodwill would last" idea, I resolved last year to avoid bad news and people anxious to deliver it. If someone asked me if I want to hear something horrible, I say no, really, just no. Then don't. 
Happy and healthy New Year to all. 
Karen


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2
Early bird I think- but I wrenched my right knee while I was mowing the grass- and although I know it is nothing compared to what Marianne suffers said:


> ...................................................................................
> 
> Sorry about your knee, but glad to hear that the drugs are kicking in for your cold.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam and thanks again for hosting the Tea Party. Meatloaf sounds good and only 3 points!! How did you know that this morning I am headed to W.W.'s to be weighted in and check to see how naughty I've been? BTW, I probably won't be joining in next week because I am having outpatient arthoscopic surgery to repair a torn meniscus on my left knee. I should be up and around in a couple of days but not before so I'll catch up with you the following week. Have a Happy and Safe New Year and may it also bring many blessings to you and yours.


Hope the op goes well, Pat. Hurry back to us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Forget my question about yardage tool. Found a device on amazon for less than $5 by Boye. Ordered it.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello to all and best wishes for those under the weather or in the hospital. I spent Christmas with my DDs and their families in Ohio. Waited out the first storm on Wednesday and drove to my DS's home in MA on Thursday. They have all been sick, mostly colds and coughs. My youngest GS has had it the longest and last night my DIL took him to urgent care with a fever. Fever spiked while they were there, so was sent to emergency room. They gave him three bags of fluids and meds. After about three hours and daddy leaving work, they came home. He is doing better today. First dose of meds and lots of water. Even hungry. My DD says I can't come home for month! 
I started a blanket for my GGS in knit but changed to a snuggle. Didn't like it so frogged it and started a crocheted one in a spiral. Went to Webs yesterday and bought bamboo/cotton blend to do the shawl.
Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this photo. My granddaughter made these for her mum.


They're lovely Caren. What age is your GD?

Just read on and saw that you said she was 12. A very creative girl obviously....wonder where she gets that from?!! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested Sorlenna, my brother, the local one, who is part time farmer for his daughter my niece, says alpaca needs to be scoured very promptly after being shorn [? do they shear] or it becomes a nasty object, and almost unworkable, do you know about this- I just was given two balls of pure Peruvian Alpaca in a lovely really subtle heather mix-[ this is what I earned for myself with the cornflower blue scarf I knitted] I have started it in my travelling vine pattern, which I am in the middle of honing, in view of my upcoming class.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> I am sure we can all relate to this.


Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Lurker - easy on the knee - I'm sorry your lawn didn't get taken care of by the neighbor..... but good that it is finished before the rain. Rest up and take care of yourself. I still need to figure out what size yarn and the yardage for the scarf - Will you post that info ahead of time???? Take care - AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I am in the middle of working out how much yardage is needed! But as the design is quite versatile this will vary with what you choose to do with it!
The Rowan fine lace that I used for the blue one I photographed for the KTP, is 437yds, 50g ball, and I did not use the complete ball, because I was in a hurry to finish. the needle size you chose to use, will obviously make a difference to the amount you need, as well.
the knee is being a bit of a problem- I am borrowing Fale's gear- grabber, walking stick, and so on!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not as bad as you are, but also in recliner in sitting room, and not sleeping well- wrenched my right knee while I was cutting the grass- but at least I got the worst of it cut- I almost had a hay paddock- and tomorrow is supposed to rain again quite heavily. I am experimenting with different yarn weights for my scarf class- quite pleased at how they are working out!


I thought you had worked out someone's helping you with cutting the grass? Or did I miss an update on that or am I just misremembering the whole thing? I do hope you feel better soon. [quote Sorlenna]

So did I! I used to have the neighbour's girl come over and do it- but she has gone to Perth, Australia this summer- and the fellow who I thought was volunteering to do it has failed to turn up for about 5 weeks- hence it was so long! plus it has been very wet and the growth rate phenominal!
Fortunately I have learned from Zara how to handle the mower, and although it was tricky getting past the compression, it did start after a number of attempts. I ran out of fuel the last time I used it- always tricky starting again when that has happened. I left it till 7pm to get the cooler breeze.
The rain they forecast has come in- I will have to encourage the dogs out later. Sunday, 7-15 am. one day left of 2012.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Forget my question about yardage tool. Found a device on amazon for less than $5 by Boye. Ordered it.


Gwen what's it called?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Christmas was quiet Joy - but we both ended up with the flu so I'm glad we didn't have big plans.. must have caught it at the hospital when DH had to go in for some red Kool aid as Marianne calls it - few days before Christmas - this despite flu shots in November.... getting back to normal around here - whatever that is these days!!! My goal for the next year is to get both DH back on track health and weight wise and do some traveling - and knitting of course!!! love to you - AZ


sassafras123 said:


> AZ good morning to you too. Yes, back from Napa. How was your Christmas?
> 
> For all, what are you looking forward to in the coming year? For now, for me, it is being able to go to gym, finish shawl for DD, and tunic for DGD. The rest of busy holidays behind us.
> 
> Sassafras/desert joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That will come in handy Gwen - what is it called???? AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Forget my question about yardage tool. Found a device on amazon for less than $5 by Boye. Ordered it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2
> Early bird I think- but I wrenched my right knee while I was mowing the grass- and although I know it is nothing compared to what Marianne suffers said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So thoughtful of you Lurker to consider the traditions of DD anniversary - other than the obvious silver and gold I'm afraid I have no clue - I will have to google!!!! AZ
When do we get a sneak peak of the new scarf????



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, my dear son was watching me vacuum the living room some weeks ago. I was doing like you...vac...rest...vac...rest. He took over that day and nothing was said. Two weeks ago the UPS man stopped and when Rick went to the door he announced that Christmas was a bit early. He unwrapped the package and lo and behold it was a Roomba!! I have named her Hazel and she is my best friend. She works every morning for about an hour. She does both bedrooms, both bathrooms, the kitchen,dinning room and the living room in that time and my house has never looked so good. It even smells better. He did not get the most expensive one but it was the next model to it. As you said, worth every penny. The only problem I have with it is emptying the bin. My hands are not strong enough to open it so Rick does that.

So you see I had a wonderful Christmas. I wish everyone could have had the same. There was so much sorrow and tradgedy this year I felt guilty about my good fortune.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope you stay healthy kehinkle - Happy New Year to you - I'm glad you were able to spend the holidays with your family and that GS is on his way to feeling better - AZ


kehinkle said:


> Hello to all and best wishes for those under the weather or in the hospital. I spent Christmas with my DDs and their families in Ohio. Waited out the first storm on Wednesday and drove to my DS's home in MA on Thursday. They have all been sick, mostly colds and coughs. My youngest GS has had it the longest and last night my DIL took him to urgent care with a fever. Fever spiked while they were there, so was sent to emergency room. They gave him three bags of fluids and meds. After about three hours and daddy leaving work, they came home. He is doing better today. First dose of meds and lots of water. Even hungry. My DD says I can't come home for month!
> I started a blanket for my GGS in knit but changed to a snuggle. Didn't like it so frogged it and started a crocheted one in a spiral. Went to Webs yesterday and bought bamboo/cotton blend to do the shawl.
> Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am in the middle of working out how much yardage is needed! But as the design is quite versatile this will vary with what you choose to do with it!


I am doing the same thing with the mitts--have them finished properly now--the size difference is interesting, though any size, it seems can be done with any reasonable one skein. I have done finer yarn with size 6/4mm needles and worsted with size 7/4.5mm needles and gotten two quite different sizes, though both came in well under the skeins' yardage limits. So I am thinking this can be marked as a "scrap project," to be sure. I'm typing up the pattern now!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Got it - I will see what I have in the correct weight and go from there - aren't those "grabbers" a wonder ?? DH has a couple and they sure save ME having to get up and pick stuff up that he has dropped!!! He just can't reach the ground these days!!! Take care of yourself and stay off that knee - have you tried ice???? AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Lurker - easy on the knee - I'm sorry your lawn didn't get taken care of by the neighbor..... but good that it is finished before the rain. Rest up and take care of yourself. I still need to figure out what size yarn and the yardage for the scarf - Will you post that info ahead of time???? Take care - AZ
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jonibee said:
> ...


I wonder if when you get your camera up and running, could we see some more pics. of your bird visitors- I have seed out- but so far only the spiders have found it!
Hugs to you, and take care!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jonibee said:


> First of all I want to wish Sam and all the other "bloggers" a Happy New Year..hopefully it will be a better new year if the leaders of our fine country can sit down and communicate and work together. The recipes sound "yummy"..I received an unusual Xmas ornament from my neice in North Carolina..it's an Okra Angel she comes with seeds (to be planted) that have been handed down from one generation to another. This ornament was bought at a museum..so I look to plant the Okra seeds this spring (something to look forward to..in the dead of Winter) I have attached a picture of it..interesting...


What an amazing and wonderful gift. A special niece for sure!!!! Interesting and so useful. I just love that Jonibee. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Got it - I will see what I have in the correct weight and go from there - aren't those "grabbers" a wonder ?? DH has a couple and they sure save ME having to get up and pick stuff up that he has dropped!!! He just can't reach the ground these days!!! Take care of yourself and stay off that knee - have you tried ice???? AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


the grabber is one of the cleverest things they have invented for post op. I have my Dad's old one hanging by the computer- use it such a lot but at the moment I have one one end of the house and the other at the other end. I am going to shift to a more comfy chair.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So thoughtful of you Lurker to consider the traditions of DD anniversary - other than the obvious silver and gold I'm afraid I have no clue - I will have to google!!!! AZ
> When do we get a sneak peak of the new scarf????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What pattern will you be using for the baby blanket? I need to make something for some young friends that are due with their first today.
> 
> I'm using a 1945 Vintage pattern. I don't know where I got it or if it has a copyright, but I will be happy to share it if I can. Just saw that the only thing it says is that it must be shared or forwarded in its entirity, so I'll post it. I am doing it in chocolate, but adding an eyelet row between the ruffle edge and the center. I will then put a pink ribbon through the holes and tie a bow. These are the colors the mom chose, but I think it will be lovely!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party  28 December 12
> The last knitting tea party of the year. Didnt we just celebrate the arrival of 2012? The older I get the faster the time seems to pass. Wouldnt it be nice if we got younger every year?
> 
> I hope everyone survived Christmas day in good shape. As Ive mentioned before  I wish the good will would last all year. Maybe that should be our mantra for the new year  to do our part in keeping the good will going all year long and to do a random act of kindness as often as we can. Its true that when you give from the heart the return is unbelievable.
> ...


Sam, thank you for hosting this weeks knitting tea party. I have been reading posts on and off for a few weeks, and decided to join in. I am usually late getting on and overwhelmed with all the posts and keeping up, but what I've decided to do is just "quote" each answer so I can keep up better.

I think we should start reversing in age at some point, but I don't think that will happen LOL I do feel as you do, that time moves faster the older one gets.

I like meatloaf, but have already done shopping for the month. I also love the pudding recipe.

I didn't know what a roomba was, so looked it up and watched a video of what it does, and I want one!!! It looks like it's more than worth the money that would be paid for it!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> oooohhhh, I love meatloaf!!!!! It is so good (with ketchup, of course.) hahaha  I am loving the beef-turkey combo!!!! What a great way to use up the turkey from Christmas!!! I am thinking of opening some of my tomatoe sauce I made this summer and combining the meat with that and leaving out the peppers! but then meatloaf is good anyway you serve it!
> 
> Sam, I got some alpaca yarn and it is so soft!!! And I am not allergic to it. I have two balls of it and I am planning on knitting a simple cowl with it. I shall enjoy surfing the net to find a pretty pattern.
> 
> ...


5, feel better soon.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Well, Christmas 'Eve was very different here this year. Around 7 pm, the house across the street was on fire. There are so many details about which I could write, but I am sure that most of you can imagine how horrible it was ane of course, the sorrow still lingers and will for sometime. The Grandfather, who was visiting, perished in the fire. My next door neighbor and I sat on the curb with her holding of the two children and with me holding the Momma in my arms. This was a time we will never forget. People were marvelous; coming by with blankets, jackets, scarves, etc., to keep us warm and others bringing water, stuffed animals and others giving us their names, phone numbers, etc., offering any help that would be needed. These were people we never knew and wouldn't know if we saw them again, I am sure. The outpouring of help has been amazing. So, dear KPers/TPers, a gentle reminder of the gift of God that made Christmas a day to be treasured. In the midst of tragedy, His love is manifested. We are blessed to be here for another Tea Party and thank you, Sam, for all the time you take to host it and reply to so many. May the New Year bring hope to all who are going through difficult places either with health, finanaces, sadness, etc., and to cound our blessings each and every day despite difficulties.


Brighteyes, how sad for the neighborhood and the family involved. It is wonderful how people rally together in the face of tragedy.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

5, how horrible about what happened to your daughter.



5mmdpns said:


> I too had some upsetting news. My "adopted" daughter (the adoption was mutual!) works in a check-cashing-cash outlet. Well today she was held up at gun point and robbed this morning. Thank goodness she was not working the shift by herself! Well, she just sent me an email about this happening. She is pretty shook up and does not know if she can go back into work there again. I phoned her and talked with her, and then I talked to her darling hubby. He assures me that he has her all safe in his arms!! Reminds me that God does hold His children in the palm of His hand! He does protect us. And He does. He also sends those we need to help us deal with our struggles. This reminds me, thank you all for your support for what I was going through!!! I am loving you all, all over again. Hugs for all my KTP family!!!! ((((((((((((  )))))))))))))


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer inspired me to tell a little about DH & I. If I told this before just remember, please, that part of being a really good friend is listening to the same stories over and over. :roll: :roll: :shock: 
At least here you have the option of skipping over it if you already saw this. I don't think Designer saw it???

I met DH when he was about 15. He played piano for me and I sang at a youth group meeting. We went to different schools or we wouldn't have known each other except for another step of fate...My father decided to change churches and to future DH's father was the minister at our new church. Our paths started to cross more and more. I admired him from afar and found out later he had admired me also. My father would drive me to his concerts and as young as he was he was fabulous. I have an inborn love of classical music and that is what he was playing then. He didn't have the nerve to date me as I was 1 1/2 yrs. older and back at that age, that was a big gap. He also thought I was too popular and he seemed what most would call a nerd, but not me, I admired him so. I saw his inner spirit and thought he was so mature for his age. (Little did I know. LOL) His mother was talking to my mother and his mother said that all they ever heard at home was about me, and my mother said all she ever heard about at home was him. We continued our musical relationship at the church with me singing solos and him playing. When his mother hinted that I would accept a date he invited me to a church function and I had to sit at a table of all young guys. He was so shy with me. The problem was once they got us together they spent all the rest of their time trying to get us apart, and they did try. We promised to stop dating and date other people and we did stop dating but neither of us went out with other people. We only had eyes for each other. Parents finally agreed that we could get married but we were to wait a year. We eloped to Monroe Mich. Jan. 29th in a snow blizzard when he was 18 and I was 19 1/2. Parents withdrew all support as we didn't go by their book but yet we did obey the rules of not doing any messing around till married. Also DH's dad preached a good sermon about the coming of the Lord and we figured we didn't know any of the earthly pleasures yet so we'd better get things moving. We tease his dad about that now. Everyone said it wouldn't last but it will be 47 years in January. He was my first real love and still my first real love. Remember when I said I thought he was mature for his age, well, I did find out he had a lot of growing up to do. But I put him through college and now he is keeping me in yarn. It's been a fabulous journey with traveling to so many different countries and meeting people and being invited into their homes. Music has opened so many doors. He tells me he wants another lifetime with me so guess that means he still loves me. He just gets better with time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Knitter, what a pretty smile and thanks for joining in. 5's daughter is ok but pretty scared from the robbery. I'm sure she is in shock.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I think we should start reversing in age at some point, but I don't think that will happen LOL I do feel as you do, that time moves faster the older one gets.

I like meatloaf, but have already done shopping for the month. I also love the pudding recipe.

I didn't know what a roomba was, so looked it up and watched a video of what it does, and I want one!!! It looks like it's more than worth the money that would be paid for it!
_________________________________
Knitter 153, I like your idea of reversing in age. Guess we sorta do that when we get really old by babbling, wearing diapers, forgetting how to walk....well thankfully I know that isn't what you are talking about. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: Ok, starting today I am going backwards. Hmmmm someone mentioned a movie on here with Brad Pitt where he plays someone who goes backwards in age in a Nursing Home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > What pattern will you be using for the baby blanket? I need to make something for some young friends that are due with their first today.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Only spiders. Wouldn't you just know...I'll bet you have different spiders than we do. How is your knee?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are a couple of quick shots of the mitts--you can see the size differences!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hello to all and best wishes for those under the weather or in the hospital. I spent Christmas with my DDs and their families in Ohio. Waited out the first storm on Wednesday and drove to my DS's home in MA on Thursday. They have all been sick, mostly colds and coughs. My youngest GS has had it the longest and last night my DIL took him to urgent care with a fever. Fever spiked while they were there, so was sent to emergency room. They gave him three bags of fluids and meds. After about three hours and daddy leaving work, they came home. He is doing better today. First dose of meds and lots of water. Even hungry. My DD says I can't come home for month!
> I started a blanket for my GGS in knit but changed to a snuggle. Didn't like it so frogged it and started a crocheted one in a spiral. Went to Webs yesterday and bought bamboo/cotton blend to do the shawl.
> Happy New Year to everyone.


What an adorable baby and so tiny. Is this the grandchild that was so sick. Poor baby. Glad you got to be there to help but hope you don't catch anything. Now going to the Webs store was certainly a fun thing to do and we want to see a picture of the shawl, even in progress is ok, so hopefully sometime in the near future....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have to sign-off again. Hugs to all as we approach the New Year. Seems like yesterday it was the mellinium change. Oh yes. DS told me it isn't every 1000 yrs. that we get 1/1/1 on up to 12/12/12 as DH had told me, but every 100 years. Still won't be here to see that so it is a lifetime away. DH isn't wrong too often but let's face it DS is a combination of him and me so how could he help but be better. :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


there is a native, deadly poisonous one- the 'Katipo' spider, and imported Australian fuzzy ones, about three inches across. Other wise they seem to be the usual ones that lurk in the corners of the ceiling, bathtubs and such places, mine are welcome because I reckon they catch flies for me!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > So thoughtful of you Lurker to consider the traditions of DD anniversary - other than the obvious silver and gold I'm afraid I have no clue - I will have to google!!!! AZ
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

How sweet of you Angora 1. I'll let you know, I have been putting this off since mid May but I can't have another shot of cortisone so now it's reckoning time. I do Pilates two or three times a week plus two days of weight training which I won't be able to do for about 3 weeks time...that does not make me a happy camper, maybe the doc will allow me to do core work sooner than that. As for work well, they know I'll be off for about 20 days. Thanks for your good thoughts.


Angora1 said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Sam and thanks again for hosting the Tea Party. Meatloaf sounds good and only 3 points!! How did you know that this morning I am headed to W.W.'s to be weighted in and check to see how naughty I've been? BTW, I probably won't be joining in next week because I am having outpatient arthoscopic surgery to repair a torn meniscus on my left knee. I should be up and around in a couple of days but not before so I'll catch up with you the following week. Have a Happy and Safe New Year and may it also bring many blessings to you and yours.
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lurker, hope your knee heals soon.


Lurker 2 said:


> uncrn65 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that you are feeling better very soon. I have so enjoyed reading the Tea Party posts that you put up every Saturday. I have a funny little story to share with you...hope it makes your day.
> ...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks AZ Sticks, I'll be just fine and I will have time to sit and knit more than usual.


AZ Sticks said:


> Good luck with your surgery - we will keep you in our thoughts patocenizo - Hurry back! AZ
> 
> 
> patocenizo said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A nettie pot looks like a small tea pot but with a elongated spout and no top. You mix a solution of warm water and salt (my ENT dr. also has suggested a small amount of baking soda) and you run it into one side of your nose and it flushes out the other. They cost about $10 here

Lurker I am so sorry to hear of the sinus issues. Have you ever used a nettie pot? I find them very helpful.

I am quite uncertain as to what this is, Gwen!?[/quote]


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks KateB, I will and I'll get back asap!


KateB said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning Sam and thanks again for hosting the Tea Party. Meatloaf sounds good and only 3 points!! How did you know that this morning I am headed to W.W.'s to be weighted in and check to see how naughty I've been? BTW, I probably won't be joining in next week because I am having outpatient arthoscopic surgery to repair a torn meniscus on my left knee. I should be up and around in a couple of days but not before so I'll catch up with you the following week. Have a Happy and Safe New Year and may it also bring many blessings to you and yours.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer inspired me to tell a little about DH & I. If I told this before just remember, please, that part of being a really good friend is listening to the same stories over and over. :roll: :roll: :shock:
> At least here you have the option of skipping over it if you already saw this. I don't think Designer saw it???
> 
> I met DH when he was about 15. He played piano for me and I sang at a youth group meeting. We went to different schools or we wouldn't have known each other except for another step of fate...My father decided to change churches and to future DH's father was the minister at our new church. Our paths started to cross more and more. I admired him from afar and found out later he had admired me also. My father would drive me to his concerts and as young as he was he was fabulous. I have an inborn love of classical music and that is what he was playing then. He didn't have the nerve to date me as I was 1 1/2 yrs. older and back at that age, that was a big gap. He also thought I was too popular and he seemed what most would call a nerd, but not me, I admired him so. I saw his inner spirit and thought he was so mature for his age. (Little did I know. LOL) His mother was talking to my mother and his mother said that all they ever heard at home was about me, and my mother said all she ever heard about at home was him. We continued our musical relationship at the church with me singing solos and him playing. When his mother hinted that I would accept a date he invited me to a church function and I had to sit at a table of all young guys. He was so shy with me. The problem was once they got us together they spent all the rest of their time trying to get us apart, and they did try. We promised to stop dating and date other people and we did stop dating but neither of us went out with other people. We only had eyes for each other. Parents finally agreed that we could get married but we were to wait a year. We eloped to Monroe Mich. Jan. 29th in a snow blizzard when he was 18 and I was 19 1/2. Parents withdrew all support as we didn't go by their book but yet we did obey the rules of not doing any messing around till married. Also DH's dad preached a good sermon about the coming of the Lord and we figured we didn't know any of the earthly pleasures yet so we'd better get things moving. We tease his dad about that now. Everyone said it wouldn't last but it will be 47 years in January. He was my first real love and still my first real love. Remember when I said I thought he was mature for his age, well, I did find out he had a lot of growing up to do. But I put him through college and now he is keeping me in yarn. It's been a fabulous journey with traveling to so many different countries and meeting people and being invited into their homes. Music has opened so many doors. He tells me he wants another lifetime with me so guess that means he still loves me. He just gets better with time.


Oh Daralene -- I love your story -- another love story. I am so glad you told us your story too-- each of our stories are different but the basic theme is love--I am 2 years older than Pat too-- and I always tell people that I did a pretty good job of 'bringing him up' We are very different from each other and now I see another 
pair who are different too. Maybe that is one of the things which is needed. 
Any more love stories out there?? such a nice thread. Do you still sing? or do you play another type of music.It would be great to have music in common. you are l0years behind me as we are 57years. Thanks for telling us your storry too.

Designer


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is called a yarn meter. Their are some as high as $79 but not for this gal.



agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Forget my question about yardage tool. Found a device on amazon for less than $5 by Boye. Ordered it.
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Angora, 
I loved your story. Jim and I met in sixth grade. We dated starting in high school and all through college. We also eloped during our senior year in college. We didn't have any money and no support from family but we made it. We didn't have the opportunity to live in as many foreign places as you, but we were fortunate to live in England on two different occasions.
We have been blessed.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is called a yarn meter. Their are some as high as $79 but not for this gal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Checked Amazon uk and ebay uk nothing .........sighs


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I now have the flu head chest cold. fever major body aches the pain in my ribs has been HORRIBLE. took a hot bath have Vicks everywhere drank some olbass tea and chest is easing some. can't believe being on 2 antibiotics for the colitis the cold got thru though I guess it's viral not bacterial. the hospitals n drs offices have been flooded with sick people.
> 
> so sorry to hear about the fire my prayers to you and you neighbors
> 
> ...


Pup lover, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I didn't know if I could post a whole PM or not and thought parts of it might be private so didn't copy and post. I will be glad to do that now that I know Marianne wants the whole PM posted. Just know if you PM me I am protective of your privacy, and this time too much. I did summarize but here is Marianne's post as is with the title of Hemachromatosis:
> 
> Both boys are being tested for this next week, a funny here as Daniel (the youngest) kept saying he'd "check" into it. I told the nurse what he had said, she asked for his phone number. She came back a few minutes later, told me that she had made the appointment with a doctor in his area and that if necessary she will call his boss and stress how important this is. Ben thinks they have tested him for this previously, but he will check with his doctor on Wednesday when he has his scheduled appointment.
> I made the decision last night, I am going to allow the surgery on Monday to remove the tumor and I think he said part of the liver. Honestly I was so relieved about the cancer that I broke down, I didn't remember much of what was said after that. Doctor D's nurse and Doctor Mike's nurse both came back in later and talked with me, they knew I probably did not take in all that was said.
> ...


Healthy vibes being sent to Marianne. Feel better soon!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pammie thank you for posting the pattern. I think the color choices will be lovely; that's actually a favorite combination of one of my DDs. 

Daralene your love story is beautiful. Thank you for also sharing it.

Went to LYS (DH took me) and cashed in my earned credit for some dk sport weight yarn to make the waterfall top in Designer's class. course)of my favorite choice of colors but I think I'll be happy with these.They were out (of course) of my first color choice but I think I can make these work. At least I'll try since it cost me nothing!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

it looks good!!! see you in the workshop. what gauge is it?


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a nice recipe for black-eye peas made in the crockpot from "Betty Crocker's Slow Cooker Cookbook"

Spicy Black-Eyed Peas
1 lb dried black-eyed peas(2 cups) sorted and rinsed
1 medium onion, chopped (1/2 cup)
6 cups water
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
3/4 cup medium or hot salsa

Mix all ingredients except salsa in a 3 1/2 to 6 qt slow cooker.
Cover and cook on high heat setting 3 to 4 hours or until peas are tender.
Stir in salsa.
Cover and cook on high heat setting about 10 minutes or until hot.

My note: we make this alot of times without the salsa, and it is still delish!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is knitting 5.5 sts= 1" or 6 sts=1 "; Light 3

Is that going to be okay? If not I can exchange it or use it for something else.



Designer1234 said:


> it looks good!!! see you in the workshop. what gauge is it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Each skein is 178 yds or 165 m. As you see I got 3 of the dark blue for the mc and one of each for stripes



Gweniepooh said:


> It is knitting 5.5 sts= 1" or 6 sts=1 "; Light 3
> 
> Is that going to be okay? If not I can exchange it or use it for something else.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > So thoughtful of you Lurker to consider the traditions of DD anniversary - other than the obvious silver and gold I'm afraid I have no clue - I will have to google!!!! AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > What pattern will you be using for the baby blanket? I need to make something for some young friends that are due with their first today.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you decided to jump in Knitter - sometines with this group it is like diving into the deep end of the pool - ya just gotta go for it!!! I'm agreeing with you and the roomba - maybe a "me" present in my future!!! Have a wonderful day. AZ


Knitter153 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party  28 December 12
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness we have been talkative today - i was up until five this morning - not sure what i was doing - none the less - i think i am lucid enough to hop in and say good afternoon. 

we got about four inches of snow during the night - it was a calm night so it really didn't drift - the roads now are mostly dry. quite beautiful as you look across the fields. 

i have ten pages to catch up on so i had best get started.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer inspired me to tell a little about DH & I. If I told this before just remember, please, that part of being a really good friend is listening to the same stories over and over. :roll: :roll: :shock:
> At least here you have the option of skipping over it if you already saw this. I don't think Designer saw it???
> 
> I met DH when he was about 15. He played piano for me and I sang at a youth group meeting. We went to different schools or we wouldn't have known each other except for another step of fate...My father decided to change churches and to future DH's father was the minister at our new church. Our paths started to cross more and more. I admired him from afar and found out later he had admired me also. My father would drive me to his concerts and as young as he was he was fabulous. I have an inborn love of classical music and that is what he was playing then. He didn't have the nerve to date me as I was 1 1/2 yrs. older and back at that age, that was a big gap. He also thought I was too popular and he seemed what most would call a nerd, but not me, I admired him so. I saw his inner spirit and thought he was so mature for his age. (Little did I know. LOL) His mother was talking to my mother and his mother said that all they ever heard at home was about me, and my mother said all she ever heard about at home was him. We continued our musical relationship at the church with me singing solos and him playing. When his mother hinted that I would accept a date he invited me to a church function and I had to sit at a table of all young guys. He was so shy with me. The problem was once they got us together they spent all the rest of their time trying to get us apart, and they did try. We promised to stop dating and date other people and we did stop dating but neither of us went out with other people. We only had eyes for each other. Parents finally agreed that we could get married but we were to wait a year. We eloped to Monroe Mich. Jan. 29th in a snow blizzard when he was 18 and I was 19 1/2. Parents withdrew all support as we didn't go by their book but yet we did obey the rules of not doing any messing around till married. Also DH's dad preached a good sermon about the coming of the Lord and we figured we didn't know any of the earthly pleasures yet so we'd better get things moving. We tease his dad about that now. Everyone said it wouldn't last but it will be 47 years in January. He was my first real love and still my first real love. Remember when I said I thought he was mature for his age, well, I did find out he had a lot of growing up to do. But I put him through college and now he is keeping me in yarn. It's been a fabulous journey with traveling to so many different countries and meeting people and being invited into their homes. Music has opened so many doors. He tells me he wants another lifetime with me so guess that means he still loves me. He just gets better with time.


Love this story Angora - I hope you have written it down for the future generations!!! AZ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is knitting 5.5 sts= 1" or 6 sts=1 "; Light 3
> 
> Is that going to be okay? If not I can exchange it or use it for something else.
> 
> ...


it will definitely work -- should be lovely.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bright eyes i am so sorry to hear of your neighbor's misfortune. to lose your home is bad enough but to lose someone in the fire is too hard to get your head wrapped around it . May the next year be kinder


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Thanks AZ Sticks, I'll be just fine and I will have time to sit and knit more than usual.
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party flyty1n - we are so glad you are not lurking anymore but have joined us for a cuppa. please come back again real soon - we would love to see you.

sam



flyty1n said:


> I'm usually a lurker, but enjoy this group very much..consider you my friends. Prayers for those hurting, sick and esp. you in the hospital having surgery. That is never fun, but know that you are going to get the best care ever and hopefully recover quickly. We've over a foot of snow on the ground in Utah, more in the mountains, so skiing is in full swing. We are thankful as that means we have water come summer. I'm just finishing a hat that has been in the works, for charity, for over several months. I can hardly wait to get it finished so I can do a new fun one using the yarn in my stash. Did finish two Dreamweaver teddy bears for my sisters for Christmas, and they were delighted. My "baby" sister put them together for me. Glad for this group, enjoyed the wonderful Christmas lights pictures. Looking forward to a great and blessed new year for you all


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh this is right up my alley Knitter - copy and pasted into my recipe folder - thanks!! AZ


Knitter153 said:


> I have a nice recipe for black-eye peas made in the crockpot from "Betty Crocker's Slow Cooker Cookbook"
> 
> Spicy Black-Eyed Peas
> 1 lb dried black-eyed peas(2 cups) sorted and rinsed
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think this combo with be terrific - I need to go look at the "parade" of these...... AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Pammie thank you for posting the pattern. I think the color choices will be lovely; that's actually a favorite combination of one of my DDs.
> 
> Daralene your love story is beautiful. Thank you for also sharing it.
> 
> Went to LYS (DH took me) and cashed in my earned credit for some dk sport weight yarn to make the waterfall top in Designer's class. course)of my favorite choice of colors but I think I'll be happy with these.They were out (of course) of my first color choice but I think I can make these work. At least I'll try since it cost me nothing!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Afternoon Sam - Isn't it nice to have a "snow day"????



thewren said:


> my goodness we have been talkative today - i was up until five this morning - not sure what i was doing - none the less - i think i am lucid enough to hop in and say good afternoon.
> 
> we got about four inches of snow during the night - it was a calm night so it really didn't drift - the roads now are mostly dry. quite beautiful as you look across the fields.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am doing a class on the wingspan.

sam

april 17



Dreamweaver said:


> I have to confess that I did not go back and read ALL of the last TP so I don't know what class Sam is going to do.... I see that Lurker is doing her vine scarf.... that is what I love about KP, the willingness to share.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have done some "sewing up" today - so I will share some pics. I'm really happy with the fingerless mitts - I want to learn how to do the thumb like Sorelena's - maybe after she finishes the current pattern. The first pair I made were a little small for my sister - so I decided to keep them!!! The second pair will fit her fine. The hat is for my "mission bag" and I may keep the red neck warmer - I put a button on it and you can wear it a couple of different ways... I love the "boyfriend" pattern - yep, gonna keep it!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Knitter 153 your recipe for black eyed peas is much like ,ine except instead of stirring the salsa into the cooked peas we just garnish our own individual servings with it. If not salsa we use chowchow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sending you mountains of positive healing energy pat - starting early so it builds up and your healing is quicker. let us know as soon as you can how you are.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam and thanks again for hosting the Tea Party. Meatloaf sounds good and only 3 points!! How did you know that this morning I am headed to W.W.'s to be weighted in and check to see how naughty I've been? BTW, I probably won't be joining in next week because I am having outpatient arthoscopic surgery to repair a torn meniscus on my left knee. I should be up and around in a couple of days but not before so I'll catch up with you the following week. Have a Happy and Safe New Year and may it also bring many blessings to you and yours.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, I just used up most of what I had in stash that was of similar weight and appropriate''baby'' colors. If some yarns were too light weight, I used double or even triple strands in compatible colors to try to balance the weight and gauge.

I would believe that yarn yardage would depend on gauge, needle size, etc. as with anything else we knit. I believe that is was all acrylic or the early forms of lit. You know, sayelle, orlon, nylon; whatever would be machine washable and dryable. 

My intention was to use up as much as I could of that stash,in a stitch that would not be prone to tangling baby fingers or toes. Fearing that I might not have enough yarns to finish it acceptably enough to gift to a friend, I stopped at 200 stitches at the widest although the pattern directed to continue to 220 sts. It took several several skeins and was certainly not lacy by any means. The baby was delivered early and it was known that she would be tiny, so I didn't need to make a huge blanket.

I washed by hand, spun it lightly in the machine to remove as much water as possible and then dried it briefly before blocking and pinning it. It took several days to air dry because we did not yet have the heat on and I was using our bed in a room that is not heated as warmly as other rooms in the house.

Hope this info is of some help to you and best wishes for the New Year.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ your knitting is great!. I love the way the colors work up the hat. You will have zero problems with the fingerless gloves with a thub section; if I can do it anyone can! LOL

WOW we are really getting a lot more new members which just adds to the merriment! Can't remember all the new names yet but you are soooooo welcome!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party uncm65 - so glad that you stopped by for a cuppa and some conversation. we hope you had a good time and will visit us again real soon - we'll be looking for you.

children to come up with the best things don't they.

sam



uncrn65 said:


> I hope that you are feeling better very soon. I have so enjoyed reading the Tea Party posts that you put up every Saturday. I have a funny little story to share with you...hope it makes your day.
> 
> My youngest grand child was here over Christmas for a visit. I have knitted several things for her and she has watched as I knitted. We were at Michaels looking at yarn and she said "Grandma, I want you to teach me to sew like you do." I told her that what I did was knit and I would love to teach her how to do it, but it would take a while for her to learn ( she is very impatient). She then said "but Grandma, we could do with Skype or Face time." Got to love these little thinkers. Have a grand day!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful earrings - bet "mum" loves to wear them.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this photo. My granddaughter made these for her mum.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

They say that opposites attract, well that certainly seems to be the way of it for DH and I.... opposite sex (but that does help!) different religions (protestant/catholic...and if you think that doesn't matter, you weren't brought up on the west coast of Scotland in the 60's and 70's. Not quite as strongly contested as in Ireland, but bad enough) opposing star signs (virgo/pisces) very different politics (labour/tory - probable equivalent is democrat/republican) even different blood groups! However we've been together since I was 17 and he was 22 and we'll be 40 years married in 2013. We had to fight against a lot of family opposition in the beginning due to the religion problem, but I wonder if we've lasted because we had to really THINK about getting hitched, where we would be married,what we would do religion wise about children,etc, rather than just drifting into it? 
We still argue all the time and he often drives me nuts (I'm sure I return the compliment! :lol: ) but we're still here together and happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Lurker, hope your knee heals soon.
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


So do I! patocenizo! I am using a walking stick today, it will be several days before I can get the doctor to check it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great news shirley - all your hard work is paying off.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just checked our section and we have *one thousand users as of today*!!!!!
> 
> I knew we were getting close. It is far exceeding my expectations. looks like there was a real need for a section like this. I am one happy camper -- it is worth all the work. That doesn't mean they are all taking a class but it means they have our section on their home page and can follow all our activities.
> 
> ...


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

your Christmas lights are beautiful


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Ohio JOY you have actually been a huge help! I will start searching through my stash. I know the couple are using primary colors instead of the pastels so I should be able to put together something. I think I may lean towards using a 10 US needle so it hopefully wont take me forever to complete. I have so many "wanna do" projects right now I'm starting to overload but oh what fun!



jheiens said:


> Gwen, I just used up most of what I had in stash that was of similar weight and appropriate''baby'' colors. If some yarns were too light weight, I used double or even triple strands in compatible colors to try to balance the weight and gauge.
> 
> I would believe that yarn yardage would depend on gauge, needle size, etc. as with anything else we knit. I believe that is was all acrylic or the early forms of lit. You know, sayelle, orlon, nylon; whatever would be machine washable and dryable.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am a big vegetable eater - haven't met a veggie i don't like EXCEPT okra - slimy stuff - phyllis fixed it once for a different veggie - i think we each took one bite and decided we didn't need to do that anymore.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> jonibee said:
> 
> 
> > First of all I want to wish Sam and all the other "bloggers" a Happy New Year..hopefully it will be a better new year if the leaders of our fine country can sit down and communicate and work together. The recipes sound "yummy"..I received an unusual Xmas ornament from my neice in North Carolina..it's an Okra Angel she comes with seeds (to be planted) that have been handed down from one generation to another. This ornament was bought at a museum..so I look to plant the Okra seeds this spring (something to look forward to..in the dead of Winter) I have attached a picture of it..interesting...
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ your knitting looks great, especially the red neck warmer. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam have you ever had it fried or stewed with tomatoes? I especially love the nutty flavor of the fried.



thewren said:


> i am a big vegetable eater - haven't met a veggie i don't like EXCEPT okra - slimy stuff - phyllis fixed it once for a different veggie - i think we each took one bite and decided we didn't need to do that anymore.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats KateB - it sounds like you did have some challenges - Maybe that's what it takes for the commitment. Having married badly at 20, I waited until I was 40 before doing it again..... but we just celebrated 19 years of wedded bliss as they say and 20 being together so I think I got it right this time!!! I know all about opposition - someday I will tell you all the tale of the Biker and the Girl Scout Leader!! Ha Ha Ha!!!! AZ


KateB said:


> They say that opposites attract, well that certainly seems to be the way of it for DH and I.... opposite sex (but that does help!) different religions (protestant/catholic...and if you think that doesn't matter, you weren't brought up on the west coast of Scotland in the 60's and 70's. Not quite as strongly contested as in Ireland, but bad enough) opposing star signs (virgo/pisces) very different politics (labour/tory - probable equivalent is democrat/republican) even different blood groups! However we've been together since I was 17 and he was 22 and we'll be 40 years married in 2013. We had to fight against a lot of family opposition in the beginning due to the religion problem, but I wonder if we've lasted because we had to really THINK about getting hitched, where we would be married,what we would do religion wise about children,etc, rather than just drifting into it?
> We still argue all the time and he often drives me nuts (I'm sure I return the compliment! :lol: ) but we're still here together and happy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love it silverowl - i so agree.

sam



Silverowl said:


> I am sure we can all relate to this.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful earrings - bet "mum" loves to wear them.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sara-Mae will wear them with pride and tell everyone who made them for her.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have done some "sewing up" today - so I will share some pics. I'm really happy with the fingerless mitts - I want to learn how to do the thumb like Sorelena's - maybe after she finishes the current pattern. The first pair I made were a little small for my sister - so I decided to keep them!!! The second pair will fit her fine. The hat is for my "mission bag" and I may keep the red neck warmer - I put a button on it and you can wear it a couple of different ways... I love the "boyfriend" pattern - yep, gonna keep it!!


AZ if you have ever knitted a pair of mittens you can make the thumbs -- I usually make them exactly like a thumb pattern, only just make them to the thumbnail-- you can include a rib in that length, or like i do -- just bind them off.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Congrats KateB - it sounds like you did have some challenges - Maybe that's what it takes for the commitment. Having married badly at 20, I waited until I was 40 before doing it again..... but we just celebrated 19 years of wedded bliss as they say and 20 being together so I think I got it right this time!!! I know all about opposition - someday I will tell you all the tale of the Biker and the Girl Scout Leader!! Ha Ha Ha!!!! AZ
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Oh come on, you can't leave us hanging on an ending like that!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much Gwen - I'm sitting here looking at my wips trying to decide what to concentrate on next!! AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> AZ your knitting is great!. I love the way the colors work up the hat. You will have zero problems with the fingerless gloves with a thub section; if I can do it anyone can! LOL
> 
> WOW we are really getting a lot more new members which just adds to the merriment! Can't remember all the new names yet but you are soooooo welcome!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats KateB - it sounds like you did have some challenges - Maybe that's what it takes for the commitment. Having married badly at 20, I waited until I was 40 before doing it again..... but we just celebrated 19 years of wedded bliss as they say and 20 being together so I think I got it right this time!!! I know all about opposition - someday I will tell you all the tale of the Biker and the Girl Scout Leader!! Ha Ha Ha!!!! AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Kate - I made my dad a scarf using the pattern and I liked the way it turned out so well that I wanted to do something else in it. It looks like a waffle!!!! AZ


KateB said:


> AZ your knitting looks great, especially the red neck warmer. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful earrings - bet "mum" loves to wear them.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have done some "sewing up" today - so I will share some pics. I'm really happy with the fingerless mitts - I want to learn how to do the thumb like Sorelena's - maybe after she finishes the current pattern. The first pair I made were a little small for my sister - so I decided to keep them!!! The second pair will fit her fine. The hat is for my "mission bag" and I may keep the red neck warmer - I put a button on it and you can wear it a couple of different ways... I love the "boyfriend" pattern - yep, gonna keep it!!


Great timing--I have just finished typing up the pattern!  Are those mitts with just a hole for thumbs? A gusset isn't too hard at all--all you need to know is how to make one.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

No thumbs yet Shirley - or fingers - or DPNS. So I have a few goals for 2013. Mittens are definitely on my list for the donation box next year .... so maybe later in the year we could do a workshop!!!!!!! AZ



Designer1234 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I have done some "sewing up" today - so I will share some pics. I'm really happy with the fingerless mitts - I want to learn how to do the thumb like Sorelena's - maybe after she finishes the current pattern. The first pair I made were a little small for my sister - so I decided to keep them!!! The second pair will fit her fine. The hat is for my "mission bag" and I may keep the red neck warmer - I put a button on it and you can wear it a couple of different ways... I love the "boyfriend" pattern - yep, gonna keep it!!
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KateB said:


> They say that opposites attract, well that certainly seems to be the way of it for DH and I.... opposite sex (but that does help!) different religions (protestant/catholic...and if you think that doesn't matter, you weren't brought up on the west coast of Scotland in the 60's and 70's. Not quite as strongly contested as in Ireland, but bad enough) opposing star signs (virgo/pisces) very different politics (labour/tory - probable equivalent is democrat/republican) even different blood groups! However we've been together since I was 17 and he was 22 and we'll be 40 years married in 2013. We had to fight against a lot of family opposition in the beginning due to the religion problem, but I wonder if we've lasted because we had to really THINK about getting hitched, where we would be married,what we would do religion wise about children,etc, rather than just drifting into it?
> We still argue all the time and he often drives me nuts (I'm sure I return the compliment! :lol: ) but we're still here together and happy.


congratulations -- sometimes I think it helped that people told you that it wouldn't work - I certainly think it helped us as we both made up our minds to prove everyone wrong. My parents nearly went grey!! but ended up really admiring him and were happy that we were together. I think our families want thebest for us but they aren't necessarily right about what is best for us.

So nice to see so many long successful marriages. but it does take two.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes Sorlenna - they are just a rectangle with the space left for your thumb. AZ



Sorlenna said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I have done some "sewing up" today - so I will share some pics. I'm really happy with the fingerless mitts - I want to learn how to do the thumb like Sorelena's - maybe after she finishes the current pattern. The first pair I made were a little small for my sister - so I decided to keep them!!! The second pair will fit her fine. The hat is for my "mission bag" and I may keep the red neck warmer - I put a button on it and you can wear it a couple of different ways... I love the "boyfriend" pattern - yep, gonna keep it!!
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Somebody may have responded but I am behind again--organic would mean there are no chemicals (insecticides, herbicides, fertilizers) involved in producing the product and to be considered organic the producers need to be certified. All things are either plant or mineral and I guess the word "natural" would apply. I like bamboo yarn and other processed yarns but I don't think I would make baby clothing out of it--so many things can trigger allergies. I am sure there is lots of info out there to be researched.



thewren said:


> *being it comes from a bamboo plant would it be considered an organic yarn even though it is manmade?*
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

More and more are choosing non-traditional baby colors. I pride myself on being ahead of the times. My DD was born in 1986 and her nursery was done in primary colors. I guess it was the teacher in me! I still love the bright colors. I like it when people think "outside the box!"

Such wonderful love stories this week. I wish I could be part of that group, but I didn't choose wisely. It makes me sad that my DD had to grow up with a single mom, but she actually turned out well. I really pray that she will marry the right man who will love her and be committed to her as long as she lives. I feel it is too late for me to get married again, but I am not going to have a pity party. I believe happiness is a choice, and I choose happiness.

Sam, I have to wonder why you and Phyllis didn't stay together. You do so much together! Is she the mother of your children? I'm not sure my ex and I would have done that. We were getting along the best we ever had been when he died, but before that, it was awful. I'm just thankful that I got the best thing from our marriage, my wonderful daughter.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

By the way, Sam, you don't have to explain about you and Phyllis! I just do wonder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

karena - so glad you stopped in for a cuppa. my mexican meatloaf is only three points so you could eat that without any damage.

now don't be a stranger - we're going to be looking for your return real soon.

sam



Karena said:


> Love the recipes, but, no, I am eating lettuce and fruit for a while. Christmas time is always full of too many of everything good.
> In keeping with the "wishing goodwill would last" idea, I resolved last year to avoid bad news and people anxious to deliver it. If someone asked me if I want to hear something horrible, I say no, really, just no. Then don't.
> Happy and healthy New Year to all.
> Karen


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what did you get gwen - i have the same problem with some of my yarn - no yardage given.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Forget my question about yardage tool. Found a device on amazon for less than $5 by Boye. Ordered it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you kehinkle - good news that everyone seems to be getting better. hope you don't get sick.

let us hear from you as you find time.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Hello to all and best wishes for those under the weather or in the hospital. I spent Christmas with my DDs and their families in Ohio. Waited out the first storm on Wednesday and drove to my DS's home in MA on Thursday. They have all been sick, mostly colds and coughs. My youngest GS has had it the longest and last night my DIL took him to urgent care with a fever. Fever spiked while they were there, so was sent to emergency room. They gave him three bags of fluids and meds. After about three hours and daddy leaving work, they came home. He is doing better today. First dose of meds and lots of water. Even hungry. My DD says I can't come home for month!
> I started a blanket for my GGS in knit but changed to a snuggle. Didn't like it so frogged it and started a crocheted one in a spiral. Went to Webs yesterday and bought bamboo/cotton blend to do the shawl.
> Happy New Year to everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

edith - the more you use it the more you will love it - the best thing since sliced bread.

sam



Edith M said:


> Sam, my dear son was watching me vacuum the living room some weeks ago. I was doing like you...vac...rest...vac...rest. He took over that day and nothing was said. Two weeks ago the UPS man stopped and when Rick went to the door he announced that Christmas was a bit early. He unwrapped the package and lo and behold it was a Roomba!! I have named her Hazel and she is my best friend. She works every morning for about an hour. She does both bedrooms, both bathrooms, the kitchen,dinning room and the living room in that time and my house has never looked so good. It even smells better. He did not get the most expensive one but it was the next model to it. As you said, worth every penny. The only problem I have with it is emptying the bin. My hands are not strong enough to open it so Rick does that.
> 
> So you see I had a wonderful Christmas. I wish everyone could have had the same. There was so much sorrow and tradgedy this year I felt guilty about my good fortune.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stacked-bricks-armwarmers

I just put the pattern up if anyone wants to download it and read through to see if any questions come up. I've gone through a few drafts, but someone may still find something unclear--I'd love to have input.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello to all! I'm finally "coming up for air" after a very busy Christmas. Everything I was worrying about was for naught and all went well, all the family got along (wowow) and a good time was had by all  My gift bags of owl coffee cozies, coffees, teas, hot cocoa, candies and granola went over very well. I second-guessed my idea but I'm glad I went with it. I am still making owl coffee cozies (still have 7 to make to hand out at the annual New Year's Eve party we go to). That will bring my grand total to 47 of them! 

Dear son put in 82 hours the week before/of Christmas and was almost falling asleep sitting up. His store made it's goal and he felt proud that as a new manager, he has "the stuff" to carry the higher-ups expectations of him through. I never in a million years would have seen him wearing a suit and tie to work each day and supervising people. He wanted to work with kids and went to school for sports rec management but it just goes to show you how God has other plans for us sometimes. 

I had a hard time with Christmas again this year - missed my mom terribly and had trouble sleeping, had bad dreams about her searching and trying to reach me. I cried but felt better after and sat in my bed and told my mom out loud that I would be okay but she needed to go be with my dad and her relatives and that while I still grieved for her, she needed to move along. I don't know if it was just me needing to tell myself those things or not but I have slept without sleeping pills and have no had more bad dreams. Grief is a funny thing and it certainly does take it's own time. I do feel better and think I am finally seeing the light again  

As for knitting, I have been working on the cozies but have been commissed to make Christmas stockings for my girlfriend's son and his new fiance. I've not stitched anything like this before but I am up to the challenge and can't wait to get started planning what I'm going to stitch into the design of the stocking (fair isle). If I can't get my tension right, I will embroider, using the duplicate stitch, over the top of my knitting but I think it will be fun  I made fair isle mittens before and that went well. I'm anxious to try the two-handed method, that I saw on a you tube video 

Sorry to learn about everyone's illnesses and sorry that Marianne has to have surgery but if it will make her better, in the end, then to surgery she will go...tummy tuck included or not  

My mom-in-law makes the black-eyed peas the same way (in the crockpot) but uses chicken stock instead of water...sounds yummy. She gets her black-eyed peas where they sell the dried beans at Walmart (in Minnesota) 

I'm ready to put 2012 behind me and look forward to 2013...maybe there will be grandchildren in the works for me by the end of 2013...wouldn't that be something!

Love to all...feel better soon, give hugs when you can, and always be thankful!

Kathy J.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stacked-bricks-armwarmers
> 
> I just put the pattern up if anyone wants to download it and read through to see if any questions come up. I've gone through a few drafts, but someone may still find something unclear--I'd love to have input.


Thank you!! love the looks of the brown pair, guess it just looks softer and nicer to me, I am like that! (hahah, soft and nice? hmmmm what a thought, , , , )


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Good morning everyone -- it is 6:15 here and so much warmer, I had to take off some of our blankets last night .....
> By the way, as we opened another new workshop yesterday, our section is on the daily digest today - so just click on it ( the main heading and you can see all our activieis and classes.
> We are over 900 people who have put us on their home page which is unbelievable considering we started in Late, late, Aug.
> yeah!
> ...


Designer--This is really a great thing you are doing getting everything coordinated. I have not made anything with a workshop before so this will be very interesting. Looking forward to "attending" a workshop or two once I finish my house remodel--that's going to keep me really busy for a while and my knitting will suffer. It's people like you who make KP so special, thank you, and all the teachers who are participating.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

knitter153 - so glad you joined us today for a cuppa - hope you had a good time and will come back real soon - lots of voices in the conversation makes is so much better. we'll be looking for you.

sam

you would love the roomba.

Sam, thank you for hosting this weeks knitting tea party. I have been reading posts on and off for a few weeks, and decided to join in. I am usually late getting on and overwhelmed with all the posts and keeping up, but what I've decided to do is just "quote" each answer so I can keep up better.

I think we should start reversing in age at some point, but I don't think that will happen LOL I do feel as you do, that time moves faster the older one gets.

I like meatloaf, but have already done shopping for the month. I also love the pudding recipe.

I didn't know what a roomba was, so looked it up and watched a video of what it does, and I want one!!! It looks like it's more than worth the money that would be paid for it![/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hugs Gottastich, twenty years ago we burried my beloved Grandpa. I still miss him and find myself talking to him. God would not be someone who doesnt let us share with our beloveds who have passed on! I believe Grandpa does see me and hear me when I am talking to him. Hugs, you chat to your Mother and sing her song to her. Loves, 5


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful story daralene - quite an interesting life you have had.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Designer inspired me to tell a little about DH & I. If I told this before just remember, please, that part of being a really good friend is listening to the same stories over and over. :roll: :roll: :shock:
> At least here you have the option of skipping over it if you already saw this. I don't think Designer saw it???
> 
> I met DH when he was about 15. He played piano for me and I sang at a youth group meeting. We went to different schools or we wouldn't have known each other except for another step of fate...My father decided to change churches and to future DH's father was the minister at our new church. Our paths started to cross more and more. I admired him from afar and found out later he had admired me also. My father would drive me to his concerts and as young as he was he was fabulous. I have an inborn love of classical music and that is what he was playing then. He didn't have the nerve to date me as I was 1 1/2 yrs. older and back at that age, that was a big gap. He also thought I was too popular and he seemed what most would call a nerd, but not me, I admired him so. I saw his inner spirit and thought he was so mature for his age. (Little did I know. LOL) His mother was talking to my mother and his mother said that all they ever heard at home was about me, and my mother said all she ever heard about at home was him. We continued our musical relationship at the church with me singing solos and him playing. When his mother hinted that I would accept a date he invited me to a church function and I had to sit at a table of all young guys. He was so shy with me. The problem was once they got us together they spent all the rest of their time trying to get us apart, and they did try. We promised to stop dating and date other people and we did stop dating but neither of us went out with other people. We only had eyes for each other. Parents finally agreed that we could get married but we were to wait a year. We eloped to Monroe Mich. Jan. 29th in a snow blizzard when he was 18 and I was 19 1/2. Parents withdrew all support as we didn't go by their book but yet we did obey the rules of not doing any messing around till married. Also DH's dad preached a good sermon about the coming of the Lord and we figured we didn't know any of the earthly pleasures yet so we'd better get things moving. We tease his dad about that now. Everyone said it wouldn't last but it will be 47 years in January. He was my first real love and still my first real love. Remember when I said I thought he was mature for his age, well, I did find out he had a lot of growing up to do. But I put him through college and now he is keeping me in yarn. It's been a fabulous journey with traveling to so many different countries and meeting people and being invited into their homes. Music has opened so many doors. He tells me he wants another lifetime with me so guess that means he still loves me. He just gets better with time.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marianne, will be praying for you on Monday.
> Jynx hope you don't get DH's illness.
> Lurker2 sorry about your knee.
> Almost 6 a.m. Think I will go to gym and water jog and then jacuzzi and sauna.So blessed to have new gym in town and be able to afford it. The jacuzzi and sauna feel so exquitiely wonderful on my old bod and help keep fm from feeling awful.
> Sassafras/Desert Joy


Water jogging now that sounds like fun exercise--will check around to see if there are any community centers offering water exercise. Hope you enjoyed your morning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I had a hard time with Christmas again this year - missed my mom terribly and had trouble sleeping, had bad dreams about her searching and trying to reach me. I cried but felt better after and sat in my bed and told my mom out loud that I would be okay but she needed to go be with my dad and her relatives and that while I still grieved for her, she needed to move along. I don't know if it was just me needing to tell myself those things or not but I have slept without sleeping pills and have no had more bad dreams. Grief is a funny thing and it certainly does take it's own time. I do feel better and think I am finally seeing the light again
> 
> Kathy J.


I had the same experience when my grandmother passed--she died suddenly in an accident and I felt her presence so strongly for days--as though she were standing behind me, and one day I was in the kitchen washing dishes and I just couldn't take that feeling any more. So I just said out loud, "I'll be okay. You can go on now." After that, I didn't feel her "there" any more. It was an odd experience but felt cleansing, in the end.



5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stacked-bricks-armwarmers
> ...


Ah ha ha! Those are the alpaca ones! :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party norm13 - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - hope you had a good time and that you will return real soon. just remember - we'll be looking for you.

sam



norm13 said:


> Bright eyes i am so sorry to hear of your neighbor's misfortune. to lose your home is bad enough but to lose someone in the fire is too hard to get your head wrapped around it . May the next year be kinder


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and it's still snowing - no wind so it is just a gentle snow - heidi and gary are out grocery shopping so am glad the roads are dry for them.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Good Afternoon Sam - Isn't it nice to have a "snow day"????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

wow - 10 pages since I checked in this morning....

Pammie1234 - thank you for posting that baby shawl pattern. I have that saved. Don't know if I will ever do it, but one can never tell.

Angora1 - that is a great love story. Lots of "ahhh" quality.

I want a Roomba, but I will wait until after I put in new floors (in a couple of years). I plan on getting all hard floors, no carpeting. A Roomba will help keep the dust bunnies at bay.

I went out to wind up some shopping, and basically just get out. I now have a new Yule tree box that is plastic so I don't have to re-use the cardboard box the tree originally came in.

I need to figure out New Years Day food. I spotted a Slow-Cooker Posole receipt from allrecipes.com. I think that I have most of the ingredients. I want to put all the good luck stuff into one pot: pork (pig), cabbage (green), and beans. I'm sure that I'm forgetting something, but I will figure it out. >.<

PS - recipe http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Slow-Cooker-Posole/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=101941764&prop26=SlowCooker&prop27=2012-12-28&prop28=Main&prop29=Recipe&me=1


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just checked our section and we have *one thousand users as of today*!!!!!
> 
> I knew we were getting close. It is far exceeding my expectations. looks like there was a real need for a section like this. I am one happy camper -- it is worth all the work. That doesn't mean they are all taking a class but it means they have our section on their home page and can follow all our activities.
> 
> ...


Good going!!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the neck warmer is wondeful azsticks - great color too.

i want to learn how to do mitts with the thumb also - maybe someone should teach a class on it.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I have done some "sewing up" today - so I will share some pics. I'm really happy with the fingerless mitts - I want to learn how to do the thumb like Sorelena's - maybe after she finishes the current pattern. The first pair I made were a little small for my sister - so I decided to keep them!!! The second pair will fit her fine. The hat is for my "mission bag" and I may keep the red neck warmer - I put a button on it and you can wear it a couple of different ways... I love the "boyfriend" pattern - yep, gonna keep it!!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer inspired me to tell a little about DH & I. If I told this before just remember, please, that part of being a really good friend is listening to the same stories over and over. :roll: :roll: :shock:
> At least here you have the option of skipping over it if you already saw this. I don't think Designer saw it???
> 
> " Everyone said it wouldn't last but it will be 47 years in January. "
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are a testament that opposites do work.

sam



KateB said:


> They say that opposites attract, well that certainly seems to be the way of it for DH and I.... opposite sex (but that does help!) different religions (protestant/catholic...and if you think that doesn't matter, you weren't brought up on the west coast of Scotland in the 60's and 70's. Not quite as strongly contested as in Ireland, but bad enough) opposing star signs (virgo/pisces) very different politics (labour/tory - probable equivalent is democrat/republican) even different blood groups! However we've been together since I was 17 and he was 22 and we'll be 40 years married in 2013. We had to fight against a lot of family opposition in the beginning due to the religion problem, but I wonder if we've lasted because we had to really THINK about getting hitched, where we would be married,what we would do religion wise about children,etc, rather than just drifting into it?
> We still argue all the time and he often drives me nuts (I'm sure I return the compliment! :lol: ) but we're still here together and happy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've not been brave enough to try it again.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam have you ever had it fried or stewed with tomatoes? I especially love the nutty flavor of the fried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've not been brave enough to try it again.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I love okra but will ONLY eat it fried. Otherwise, the slime factor turns me off totally (I can't eat any food that feels slimy). It's best, of course, fried up next to some catfish! :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was tired of not knowing what i was coming home to - whether it would be a loving wife or a screaming schrew. she went out of her way to hurt the ones she was supposed to love - including her children. once we were ready to pull out of the driveway to go on vacation and she decided that she was not going - thus noone would go. she fled to the bedroom and went to bed. i gathered up the children and the three of us went on vacation - had a great time. she had the uncany ability to deny everything when reminded of an incident - could not say she was sorry or that she was wrong. we were having company once and she didn't like the way i was mashing the potatoes - she picked up the pan and threw it across the room - of course the potatoes flew all over the place. told her she was going to have to clean it up. it was still there when our guests arrived - they wondered - i told them why - she didn't have the decency to be embarassed. when the antidepressants quit working i decided it was either check out or leave. i left.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> More and more are choosing non-traditional baby colors. I pride myself on being ahead of the times. My DD was born in 1986 and her nursery was done in primary colors. I guess it was the teacher in me! I still love the bright colors. I like it when people think "outside the box!"
> 
> Such wonderful love stories this week. I wish I could be part of that group, but I didn't choose wisely. It makes me sad that my DD had to grow up with a single mom, but she actually turned out well. I really pray that she will marry the right man who will love her and be committed to her as long as she lives. I feel it is too late for me to get married again, but I am not going to have a pity party. I believe happiness is a choice, and I choose happiness.
> 
> Sam, I have to wonder why you and Phyllis didn't stay together. You do so much together! Is she the mother of your children? I'm not sure my ex and I would have done that. We were getting along the best we ever had been when he died, but before that, it was awful. I'm just thankful that I got the best thing from our marriage, my wonderful daughter.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I love okra but will ONLY eat it fried. Otherwise, the slime factor turns me off totally (I can't eat any food that feels slimy). It's best, of course, fried up next to some catfish! :XD:


Same here. My excuse is that I didn't grow up eating okra so I have no tolerance to the slime factor...


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are a testament that opposites do work.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Kate..same with me and my DH..he was Catholic, I was Protestant, he was french background, I was English. Married after 6 months. Lots of family oppression but we stuck it out. We do not argue strangely.

June


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> QUESTION: Isn't there a tool for measuring yardage when winding yarn from hanks? I have several hanks of yarn and no yardage. I use a manual yarn winder and swift. PLEASE advise asap.


One of our LYSs has a meter and an electric winder with a special swift as well so they are out there--would make life much easier. I manually measure with a yard stick but it's slow. Here's a supplier that offers one for $50.http://www.nancysknitknacks.com/yarn%20meter.htm

There should be others under "yarn meter".

Looked a litter further and here's a whole bunch at varying prices on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=yarn+counter&tag=googhydr-20&index=aps&hvadid=12976109635&hvpos=1o1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=18182816671840936228&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_7hapd4ktn2_b


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sorlenna - i just may try them - at least the dpn will be bigger - hopefully easier to use than my sock needles.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stacked-bricks-armwarmers
> 
> I just put the pattern up if anyone wants to download it and read through to see if any questions come up. I've gone through a few drafts, but someone may still find something unclear--I'd love to have input.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > you are a testament that opposites do work.
> ...


We argue all the time, but rarely about the 'big' issues, usually about nothing! My 31 year old son has been known to tell us to 'behave'!! :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the neck warmer is wondeful azsticks - great color too.
> 
> i want to learn how to do mitts with the thumb also - maybe someone should teach a class on it.
> 
> sam


Actually, Sam, I just sent Designer/Shirley a pm about that--I am thinking about it but want to be sure I have the time to be there for students. 



Redkimba said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I love okra but will ONLY eat it fried. Otherwise, the slime factor turns me off totally (I can't eat any food that feels slimy). It's best, of course, fried up next to some catfish! :XD:
> ...


I did grow up eating it but the only way I ever had it as a kid was fried--tried it boiled in something or other when we spent some time in Louisiana but just couldn't stomach it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Agnescr and Sam try looking up under the name Boye Yarn Yardage Counter to find the yarn meter I purchased from amazon. Agnescr that may help you find it. I just did a search on google asking "how to measure yarn yardage " and that was wahat popped up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks sorlenna - i just may try them - at least the dpn will be bigger - hopefully easier to use than my sock needles.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


You can use any size needles you like--7s or 8s would be fine with worsted yarn.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - so good to hear from you and that christmas was a resounding success. isn't it great when everyone gets along.

hope we get to see more of you now that the holidays are almost over.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello to all! I'm finally "coming up for air" after a very busy Christmas. Everything I was worrying about was for naught and all went well, all the family got along (wowow) and a good time was had by all  My gift bags of owl coffee cozies, coffees, teas, hot cocoa, candies and granola went over very well. I second-guessed my idea but I'm glad I went with it. I am still making owl coffee cozies (still have 7 to make to hand out at the annual New Year's Eve party we go to). That will bring my grand total to 47 of them!
> 
> Dear son put in 82 hours the week before/of Christmas and was almost falling asleep sitting up. His store made it's goal and he felt proud that as a new manager, he has "the stuff" to carry the higher-ups expectations of him through. I never in a million years would have seen him wearing a suit and tie to work each day and supervising people. He wanted to work with kids and went to school for sports rec management but it just goes to show you how God has other plans for us sometimes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

KateB said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Wow..we have a lot in common..my youngest son just turned 32!

June


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

am all caught up finally - want to knit a little but will be checking in often - don't want to get too far behind.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was tired of not knowing what i was coming home to - whether it would be a loving wife or a screaming schrew. she went out of her way to hurt the ones she was supposed to love - including her children. once we were ready to pull out of the driveway to go on vacation and she decided that she was not going - thus noone would go. she fled to the bedroom and went to bed. i gathered up the children and the three of us went on vacation - had a great time. she had the uncany ability to deny everything when reminded of an incident - could not say she was sorry or that she was wrong. we were having company once and she didn't like the way i was mashing the potatoes - she picked up the pan and threw it across the room - of course the potatoes flew all over the place. told her she was going to have to clean it up. it was still there when our guests arrived - they wondered - i told them why - she didn't have the decency to be embarassed. when the antidepressants quit working i decided it was either check out or leave. i left.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


hugs Sam, my X and yours were two peas in a pod. We are better off without those vegies! no one deserves to be treated this way. I am glad you left. :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I have done some "sewing up" today - so I will share some pics. I'm really happy with the fingerless mitts - I want to learn how to do the thumb like Sorelena's - maybe after she finishes the current pattern. The first pair I made were a little small for my sister - so I decided to keep them!!! The second pair will fit her fine. The hat is for my "mission bag" and I may keep the red neck warmer - I put a button on it and you can wear it a couple of different ways... I love the "boyfriend" pattern - yep, gonna keep it!!
> ...


These are beautiful--very nice set. Is the hat crocheted?


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I just wanted to post this so skipped to page 22. Our LYS was having a sale today and so many gorgeous colors, but guess what I purchased to knit a sweater? White. It made me think of all the times we went to an ice cream store that had over 32 flavors and my husband chose vanilla. It must be catching!!!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> More and more are choosing non-traditional baby colors. I pride myself on being ahead of the times. My DD was born in 1986 and her nursery was done in primary colors. I guess it was the teacher in me! I still love the bright colors. I like it when people think "outside the box!"
> 
> So do I so long as it isn't my cat & her box !!!
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you Sam for saying I've been missed. It made me feel really good. I've been down but it could be worse. 

I'm so sorry that our Marianne is in the hospital but glad she is getting the care she needs and doesn't have to worry about the bill. Thank You God for this blessing. It sounds like you are a experiment in this disease but will help other that have it.

I pray for her and all our other friends that are sick and have loved ones that are suffering. I bought medical masks at the pharmacy the other day. I think they are a good thing to have on hand. This time of year my GBoys seem to always be sick so when they visit that way guess what I'll be wearing plus it helps with my allergies. I also keep airborne and zicam on hand. If I get sick I have it for weeks, Better to be safe then sorry.

I finished DH socks, a slouch hat for me, working on a baby kimono and a shrug for myself, I also finished a Chullo hat for hubby. I promise I'll get everything together and take a picture and post, even the partial done projects.

I've been putting off buying knitting needles. But I plan on visiting my sister in June and want to knit on the plane so I'm thinking about the Harmony wood ones. I hope they are easy to use with having arthritis and a disease in my hands that has the nerves in my hands to be knotted up. But I've been working with a metal interchangeables for over 40 years that keep coming unscrewed anything will be an improvement....LOL

I do hope everyone has a great New Year. My families tradition is to eat Herring on New years and my husbands is to eat Blackeyed peas so to cover all bases I eat both usually. But they seem to be selling pickled Herring in this large jar. I like it but not that much and hubby just makes a face when I eat it but that was our traditional food for Good luck in the New year. I think it's fasinating how people have their own family traditions. So Cheers to each of us and our ways.

I better end for now. Take care until later.
Sharon


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I just wanted to post this so skipped to page 22. Our LYS was having a sale today and so many gorgeous colors, but guess what I purchased to knit a sweater? White. It made me think of all the times we went to an ice cream store that had over 32 flavors and my husband chose vanilla. It must be catching!!!


Would you believe I still like vanilla the best. The sweater in white will go with any color bottom so good choice.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

I could do that lead a thumb how-to class. I've already made up basic instructions of four different methods of going about it for my SIL. Thanks Sam for he idea.



thewren said:


> the neck warmer is wondeful azsticks - great color too.
> 
> *i want to learn how to do mitts with the thumb also - maybe someone should teach a class on it.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to post this so skipped to page 22. Our LYS was having a sale today and so many gorgeous colors, but guess what I purchased to knit a sweater? White. It made me think of all the times we went to an ice cream store that had over 32 flavors and my husband chose vanilla. It must be catching!!!
> ...


Would you believe it, Julian is just the same, vanilla or nothing. No sense of adventure.

Teaaq


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am going to try this one. I have all the stuff I need and it is snowing out. The smell should make life easier to handle.-


Knitter153 said:


> I have a nice recipe for black-eye peas made in the crockpot from "Betty Crocker's Slow Cooker Cookbook"
> 
> Spicy Black-Eyed Peas
> 1 lb dried black-eyed peas(2 cups) sorted and rinsed
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sam, your ex. sounds like my DIL she makes everyone miserable. She doesn't care if our son is on the phone with us or anyone all you hear is her shrieking at him. He busts his ass and now is in Afghanistan so he can make more money because she can't curb her spending on herself. Tim would come over without her because she would throw a fit about coming her or some other reason and he would have to turn around and take her home. We were relived because you never know what would piss her off, you couldn't be nice enough or kiss her ass enough. She wouldn't smile or help just come in and sulk in the living room. I notice the last time they visited before Tim left for Afghanistan our GSon looked at her with such hatred it worried me. She also told me when I asked about seeing the Gsons she said no she would be too busy..??? huh? for the next 13 months. I think Tim straightened her up about that. She loves to see everyone miserable. She won't have anything to do with her own parents and brother. It's always their fault and never hers so she won't see them and they aren't allowed over. I think she needs to be on meds or some help.

Oh my I'm sorry I think I wrote a book...LOL


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the good vibes and positive healing energy, I know I am in good hands and with all the physical therapy I'll be good as new. I'll keep you posted.


thewren said:


> i'm sending you mountains of positive healing energy pat - starting early so it builds up and your healing is quicker. let us know as soon as you can how you are.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thank you for the recipe. I'm going to make it.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I love okra but will ONLY eat it fried. Otherwise, the slime factor turns me off totally (I can't eat any food that feels slimy). It's best, of course, fried up next to some catfish! :XD:
> ...


Me too.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was tired of not knowing what i was coming home to - whether it would be a loving wife or a screaming schrew. she went out of her way to hurt the ones she was supposed to love - including her children. once we were ready to pull out of the driveway to go on vacation and she decided that she was not going - thus noone would go. she fled to the bedroom and went to bed. i gathered up the children and the three of us went on vacation - had a great time. she had the uncany ability to deny everything when reminded of an incident - could not say she was sorry or that she was wrong. we were having company once and she didn't like the way i was mashing the potatoes - she picked up the pan and threw it across the room - of course the potatoes flew all over the place. told her she was going to have to clean it up. it was still there when our guests arrived - they wondered - i told them why - she didn't have the decency to be embarassed. when the antidepressants quit working i decided it was either check out or leave. i left.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That's a sad story Sam--mental illness is really hard to deal with and medication doesn't always work. But that was in the past, you now can be happy.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I just wanted to post this so skipped to page 22. Our LYS was having a sale today and so many gorgeous colors, but guess what I purchased to knit a sweater? White. It made me think of all the times we went to an ice cream store that had over 32 flavors and my husband chose vanilla. It must be catching!!!


LOL. White is a good choice because you can put it with everything.

I try to stay away from white because I"m so messy that I would stain it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A nettie pot looks like a small tea pot but with a elongated spout and no top. You mix a solution of warm water and salt (my ENT dr. also has suggested a small amount of baking soda) and you run it into one side of your nose and it flushes out the other. They cost about $10 here
> 
> Lurker I am so sorry to hear of the sinus issues. Have you ever used a nettie pot? I find them very helpful.
> 
> I am quite uncertain as to what this is, Gwen!?


[/quote]

I use one of the because of my allergies.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- I just wanted to let you know of one of my plans for next year -- I have talked to a couple of you about this. 

I am seriously thinking about doing a series of workshops to teach people some items they can make for Christmas next year. I believe we will start it in July and do at least 7 or 8 workshops. I am trying to think of a name for the series. 

Have any of you any suggestions as to what we could call it? 

I am thinking of socks, mittens, (possibly a thumb workshop), neckwarmers,
different types of hats, kitchen gifts, hand towels and dischcloths, fingerless mittens, cowls, scarves, and on and on. I need a name . Anyone with some ideas? I am also looking for teachers and ideas- I have talked to a couple of you today, but haven't confirmed. 

Would love some ideas -- how about posting any here?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Strawberry I think you will love the harmony needles. I have terrible arthritis and find them easy to use. In fact even after just having surgery on the one ha d and am in a cast I am managing to knit ever so slowly. I would suggest if you are at all hesitant as to how they will feel you can order just one of the Harmony fixed circular or straights for a minimal amount and give them a try. Best of luck and may your mood/feelings brighten as we approach the New Year. Blessings to you.
Gweniepooh



Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Sam for saying I've been missed. It made me feel really good. I've been down but it could be worse.
> 
> I'm so sorry that our Marianne is in the hospital but glad she is getting the care she needs and doesn't have to worry about the bill. Thank You God for this blessing. It sounds like you are a experiment in this disease but will help other that have it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Workshop names...Help for the Holidays; Knitted gifts; Everything for the Holidays; Holidays and Beyond Series (since it sounds like skills that will transfer past any holiday) 

I'm going to think some more.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker, I'm sure I saw somewhere that you were saying you had left-handed instructions for the knitting class, but I can't find it now so it may be on last week's. Anyway, I was the only L/Handed person in a family of ten & my DM wouldn't teach me how to knit because she was R/H, so I taught myself how to knit by standing behind her on my way to the bathroom or kitchen & just copying her. So I knit in the normal manner for an English person, the throw" as they call it. Just thought I would let you know in case I have to ask for help so we don't get confused.

I'm so sorry to hear about your knee, you must rest it as much as you can, & if possible rub some pain relief into it. Let's hope it goes quickly, you should be enjoying yourself while Fale is away, not wincing with every step. I'll be thinking of you, as I wince every time I swallow. This country is full of bugs, every time you smile at a child you're doomed. The bigger the grin the more bugs you get. Lol. 
They have just announced that there has been the most rain this year since records began.We are soaked to the point that the ground is saturated, but still they are allowing people to cover the land with housing and concrete parking spaces. People are writing to the papers, pointing out that houses are being built but can't be sold, but the councils can only see money signs before their eyes. All the poor football players can see is rain but they still play on, bless'em.

Tessa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sharon - you will love the harmony needles - the yarn just glides on them. they are light so they shouldn't bother your hands any.

we are always glad to see you - worry when we don't hear from you for a while. come sit for a cuppa anytime you can - we'll keep a seat warmed up for you.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Sam for saying I've been missed. It made me feel really good. I've been down but it could be worse.
> 
> I've been putting off buying knitting needles. But I plan on visiting my sister in June and want to knit on the plane so I'm thinking about the Harmony wood ones. I hope they are easy to use with having arthritis and a disease in my hands that has the nerves in my hands to be knotted up. But I've been working with a metal interchangeables for over 40 years that keep coming unscrewed anything will be an improvement....LOL


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've not been brave enough to try it again.
> 
> sam
> 
> Me either, Sam.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I just wanted to let you know of one of my plans for next year -- I have talked to a couple of you about this.
> 
> I am seriously thinking about doing a series of workshops to teach people some items they can make for Christmas next year. I believe we will start it in July and do at least 7 or 8 workshops. I am trying to think of a name for the series.
> 
> ...


Knitting and Crocheting all the Way to Christmas, fa la la la la la la laa


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wouldn't even be out of the bedroom before i had a spot on it redkimba - white just attracts dirt. i have a pair of winter white cords i really like - i can wear them once - maybe if i am real careful twice but by then they need to go to the dry cleaners.

i like vanilla - but when i am in 31 flavors there is a carmel type ice cream - i buy a pint - all for me.

sam



Redkimba said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > I just wanted to post this so skipped to page 22. Our LYS was having a sale today and so many gorgeous colors, but guess what I purchased to knit a sweater? White. It made me think of all the times we went to an ice cream store that had over 32 flavors and my husband chose vanilla. It must be catching!!!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

double post - sorry

sam

LOL. White is a good choice because you can put it with everything.

I try to stay away from white because I"m so messy that I would stain it in a heartbeat.[/quote]


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

what a lovely story, it will be my anniversary on 19 jan, we will have been married 43 years and 1 day i tell you how we ran away and got married but not today. I am having a really hard time at the moment and feeling overwhelmingly sad, this is the second Christmas without my mum and instead of getting easier its getting harder without her. I hope everyone had a great Christmas and wish you all a very happy and healthy new year, I havent posted much lately but have been reading all the posts and felt that so many of you were having far more roblems than I was and I suppose I didn't really want to bother anyone with mine. take care all lyn xx


Angora1 said:


> Designer inspired me to tell a little about DH & I. If I told this before just remember, please, that part of being a really good friend is listening to the same stories over and over. :roll: :roll: :shock:
> At least here you have the option of skipping over it if you already saw this. I don't think Designer saw it???
> 
> I met DH when he was about 15. He played piano for me and I sang at a youth group meeting. We went to different schools or we wouldn't have known each other except for another step of fate...My father decided to change churches and to future DH's father was the minister at our new church. Our paths started to cross more and more. I admired him from afar and found out later he had admired me also. My father would drive me to his concerts and as young as he was he was fabulous. I have an inborn love of classical music and that is what he was playing then. He didn't have the nerve to date me as I was 1 1/2 yrs. older and back at that age, that was a big gap. He also thought I was too popular and he seemed what most would call a nerd, but not me, I admired him so. I saw his inner spirit and thought he was so mature for his age. (Little did I know. LOL) His mother was talking to my mother and his mother said that all they ever heard at home was about me, and my mother said all she ever heard about at home was him. We continued our musical relationship at the church with me singing solos and him playing. When his mother hinted that I would accept a date he invited me to a church function and I had to sit at a table of all young guys. He was so shy with me. The problem was once they got us together they spent all the rest of their time trying to get us apart, and they did try. We promised to stop dating and date other people and we did stop dating but neither of us went out with other people. We only had eyes for each other. Parents finally agreed that we could get married but we were to wait a year. We eloped to Monroe Mich. Jan. 29th in a snow blizzard when he was 18 and I was 19 1/2. Parents withdrew all support as we didn't go by their book but yet we did obey the rules of not doing any messing around till married. Also DH's dad preached a good sermon about the coming of the Lord and we figured we didn't know any of the earthly pleasures yet so we'd better get things moving. We tease his dad about that now. Everyone said it wouldn't last but it will be 47 years in January. He was my first real love and still my first real love. Remember when I said I thought he was mature for his age, well, I did find out he had a lot of growing up to do. But I put him through college and now he is keeping me in yarn. It's been a fabulous journey with traveling to so many different countries and meeting people and being invited into their homes. Music has opened so many doors. He tells me he wants another lifetime with me so guess that means he still loves me. He just gets better with time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker, I'm sure I saw somewhere that you were saying you had left-handed instructions for the knitting class, but I can't find it now so it may be on last week's. Anyway, I was the only L/Handed person in a family of ten & my DM wouldn't teach me how to knit because she was R/H, so I taught myself how to knit by standing behind her on my way to the bathroom or kitchen & just copying her. So I knit in the normal manner for an English person, the throw" as they call it. Just thought I would let you know in case I have to ask for help so we don't get confused.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your knee, you must rest it as much as you can, & if possible rub some pain relief into it. Let's hope it goes quickly, you should be enjoying yourself while Fale is away, not wincing with every step. I'll be thinking of you, as I wince every time I swallow. This country is full of bugs, every time you smile at a child you're doomed. The bigger the grin the more bugs you get. Lol.
> They have just announced that there has been the most rain this year since records began.We are soaked to the point that the ground is saturated, but still they are allowing people to cover the land with housing and concrete parking spaces. People are writing to the papers, pointing out that houses are being built but can't be sold, but the councils can only see money signs before their eyes. All the poor football players can see is rain but they still play on, bless'em.
> ...


My twin aunts are left handed, my mum taught them how to knit and crochet. They are only a few years older than me and it was nice when they could finally sit and knit with us girls .

It is the same way here with the bugs. I don't even like to go to the store right now. The grandsons and teens have been passing things back and forth what seems like forever now. I do hope your throat feels better soon. 
I hope the rain stops soon, before everyone floats away.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sharon - you will love the harmony needles - the yarn just glides on them. they are light so they shouldn't bother your hands any.
> 
> we are always glad to see you - worry when we don't hear from you for a while. come sit for a cuppa anytime you can - we'll keep a seat warmed up for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

We are not big meat eaters but had red meat for both Christmas and our anniversary.I really felt the need for something meatless. I had mushrooms that I had forgotten to add to the tenderloin and a few other things that needed to be used up, This is what I made for dinner tonight:

	Spaghetti with Mushrooms and Carmelized Onions
	
	
	8 ounces uncooked spaghetti 
	1 tablespoon olive oil
	6 cups vertically sliced onion (about 3 large
onions) 
	1/2 teaspoon salt, divided 
	1/4 teaspoon pepper, divided 
	6 cups sliced mushrooms (about 1 pound) 
	2 teaspoons minced fresh oregano 
	1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley, divided 
	3 garlic cloves, minced $
	1/2 cup low-salt chicken broth 
	Fresh oregano (optional) 


1.	Cook pasta according to package directions, omitting salt and fat. Drain well; set aside.
2.	Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat until hot. Stir in onion, 1/4 teaspoon salt, and 1/8 teaspoon pepper; cover and cook 15 minutes, stirring frequently. Uncover and cook an additional 10 minutes, stirring frequently.Onions should be brown and carmelized. Remove onion mixture from skillet; set aside.
3.	Add mushrooms, 1/4 teaspoon salt, and 1/8 teaspoon pepper to skillet; cook over medium-high heat 4 minutes. Add oregano and 2 tablespoons parsley; cook 1 minute. Add garlic; sauté 1 minute. Add onion mixture and broth; cook until thoroughly heated. Add mushroom mixture to pasta; toss to coat. Divide among 4 shallow bowls; sprinkle evenly with 2 tablespoons parsley. Garnish with oregano, if desired.

Serves 4

I had some spinach and added that at the end. It really hit the spot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Melyn one of the beautiful things about the KTP is not only do we share joys but help divide the burdens. Please don't hesitate to join in and express your grief. My mom has been gone 10 years now and still sometimes it is as fresh as the day she left us. You will move forward. Don't isolate yourself. Here at the KTP you are loved and respected.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds yummy purl2diva. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HUGS for you Melyn. My grandmother died 2 days before christmas 10 years ago, my Mum still misses her. Never think your problems are less than any one else's. It is Ok if you need to talk about them, we are all here for each other. that is what makes this a good place to be.



melyn said:


> what a lovely story, it will be my anniversary on 19 jan, we will have been married 43 years and 1 day i tell you how we ran away and got married but not today. I am having a really hard time at the moment and feeling overwhelmingly sad, this is the second Christmas without my mum and instead of getting easier its getting harder without her. I hope everyone had a great Christmas and wish you all a very happy and healthy new year, I havent posted much lately but have been reading all the posts and felt that so many of you were having far more roblems than I was and I suppose I didn't really want to bother anyone with mine. take care all lyn xx
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am a big vegetable eater - haven't met a veggie i don't like EXCEPT okra - slimy stuff - phyllis fixed it once for a different veggie - i think we each took one bite and decided we didn't need to do that anymore.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

what interesting life stories i have read on here. 
today has been bjs only day off this wk after working 10-12 hr days last wk we have just vegged out here. we had planned to get together with friends last nite, but the weather was not co operating with us and we all decided it just wasn't worth the risk. today, the sun was out off and on, but no falling stuff. some of the white stuff did melt some, but our yard and drive is still covered and of course its got a icy crust on top. i tell you i haven't felt the best, not bad, just can't get warm and this has been a total pj day for me. no company so what the heck. but i think i am a bit stir crazy from being inside so long. if sister is still in hospital tomorrow i will go visit her and then on to see dad a while. 
Boy i can tell you this, maddi and stedman have wrestled off and on most of this day, stedman has been looking out the window a lot today, i think he is watching for his mom and dad, i think they will be after him tomorrow. he is a sweetie pie. i always thought snauzers were hyper and loud, well he is so quiet, when and if he barks its very whimpy and shrill. maddi which is the littler of the two has a deep bark. but they have been in and out a lot today, romping in the snow.
i have worked a lot on my cowl i started after christmas. i have sorta changed the pattern to suit me, i decided i wanted a more open weave look, so i am doing rows of YO knit 2 together with rows of p on each side, then some knitted rows, just decided i didn't want it solid looking. its for me. sister did like the one idid for her, she takes it to dialisys and pulls it up on her ears also, its in really bright colors. 
sam, i don't know of anyone who likes boiled okra, you gotta cut it up and roll it in cornmeal, put in skillet of hot grease and fry it sm dabs and get it crunchy. now thats the southern way to eat it. i am not a okra fan, but i do eat it once or twice a yr when its fresh. ok, gonna find something good to watch on tv, i watched a good bk and white alfred Hitcock movie this afternoon, i think it was called something like the Merry Widow Murderer. and had the typical ending. ok, i am rambling later


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you share that recipe Joy?


jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i am a big vegetable eater - haven't met a veggie i don't like EXCEPT okra - slimy stuff - phyllis fixed it once for a different veggie - i think we each took one bite and decided we didn't need to do that anymore.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Strawberry, so glad you are back. I do hope your son made it clear to his wife about you seeing the grands. I am so sorry that you have to put up with that, but I especially feel for your son and the children. What a hard and difficult way to live.

Sam, I'm sure it wasn't an easy decision to leave, but it was probably the best one for you and the children. I'm impressed that you have been able to remain civil to each other. Maybe her meds are working now!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Melyn, I know how sad you can feel & that you can't always pour it all out in what feels like a public place. I've found that by joining in the general conversation & taking in other folks' troubles you can make really good understanding friends on here, then if you need to talk you can maybe use a PM & discuss your problems privately, which may well lead to a closer understanding & firmer friendship. This has certainly happened for me and made a great difference to my inner contentment. We will all give you support and no questions asked if you just pop out of the woodwork & say "Hi", so please don't stay sad & alone,

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Melyn, I know how sad you can feel & that you can't always pour it all out in what feels like a public place. I've found that by joining in the general conversation & taking in other folks' troubles you can make really good understanding friends on here, then if you need to talk you can maybe use a PM & discuss your problems privately, which may well lead to a closer understanding & firmer friendship. This has certainly happened for me and made a great difference to my inner contentment. We will all give you support and no questions asked if you just pop out of the woodwork & say "Hi", so please don't stay sad & alone,
> 
> Tessa


Very well put. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker sometimes the small things can be the most painful. I hope that it heals quickly.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I know all about opposition - someday I will tell you all the tale of the Biker and the Girl Scout Leader!! Ha Ha Ha!!!! AZ
> 
> Sandi, that sound like the kind of tale we could sell tickets to hear. Then we could all go to Sam's next summer.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Melyn one of the beautiful things about the KTP is not only do we share joys but help divide the burdens. Please don't hesitate to join in and express your grief. My mom has been gone 10 years now and still sometimes it is as fresh as the day she left us. You will move forward. Don't isolate yourself. Here at the KTP you are loved and respected.


 :thumbup:

I am spending much time just trying to read up and catch up with things here at the KTP. This head cold is not kind to me, so my head is popping up and down off and on off the pillows at the moment. I am hoping that I get over this soon! Loved reading about the heartwarming stories of you alls marriages and the kids and the grandkids! Thank you all for sharing those! Blessings for all that! 

Sympathies for all those who are missing their loved ones this Christmas season. I burried my beloved Grandpa 20 years ago today and yah, sometimes memories can be downers, but I have many more good memories of him now and those remain with you. Hold them dear to your hearts!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

[

I havent posted much lately but have been reading all the posts and felt that so many of you were having far more roblems than I was and I suppose I didn't really want to bother anyone with mine. take care all lyn xx 

Melyn, please remember that 1) we are friends here; 2) friends give friends a hand, as my Tim reminds me every day; 3) friends care about one other and don't stop to compare whether your problems aren't as heavy a burden to carry as mine are, so don't bother sharing your heavy load; 4) a burden divided is lighter to bear and a joy shared lights everyone's path.

You are part of the ''family'' and we are all in this life together and grateful for the loving company. You are valuable to us just as you are, a person of worth who has a diamond inside of her heart. That makes you very important to all of us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melyn - that is what we are here for - if you need a shoulder to cry on there are quite a few here for you to choose from - please don't think you would be a bother - we are here for you for the ups and the downs of your life.

sam



melyn said:


> what a lovely story, it will be my anniversary on 19 jan, we will have been married 43 years and 1 day i tell you how we ran away and got married but not today. I am having a really hard time at the moment and feeling overwhelmingly sad, this is the second Christmas without my mum and instead of getting easier its getting harder without her. I hope everyone had a great Christmas and wish you all a very happy and healthy new year, I havent posted much lately but have been reading all the posts and felt that so many of you were having far more roblems than I was and I suppose I didn't really want to bother anyone with mine. take care all lyn xx


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

My Jamie has just learned that one of her friends died today in a car crash. The girls mother also died. It is always sad when we lose friends. The surviving sister recently lost the father of her son.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this sounds really good purl2diva - thanks for sharing.

sam



purl2diva said:


> We are not big meat eaters but had red meat for both Christmas and our anniversary.I really felt the need for something meatless. I had mushrooms that I had forgotten to add to the tenderloin and a few other things that needed to be used up, This is what I made for dinner tonight:
> 
> 	Spaghetti with Mushrooms and Carmelized Onions


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wish she was on meds -- as far as she is concerned nothing is her fault - it is all everyone elses fault - she would never take a med since in her eyes nothing is wrong with her.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I'm sure it wasn't an easy decision to leave, but it was probably the best one for you and the children. I'm impressed that you have been able to remain civil to each other. Maybe her meds are working now!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How sad NanaCaren. I can only imagine the grief and shock Jamie must be feeling. She will be in my prayers.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen--

Just wash and trim the stem ends off and the other ends if they look questionable. Slice about 1/2'' to 3/4'' thick. Roll in seasoned cornmeal using salt, pepper, garlic powder to taste. 

(It will take more than you would think at first to serve however many you need to because the flavor is good and the slices will shrink somewhat. (If you run out of cornmeal, just make up another batch.)Sometimes when we get hungry for okra, I'm forced to buy frozen. Slices or whole pods are not my favorite choice, but sometimes you do what you've got to do.)

After shaking off the extra meal, drop the slices into a skillet of oil about enough to cover the bottom of the skillet. (I prefer a cast iron about 10'' in diameter skillet.) The temp should be med-high but may depend on the type of skillet or heat source.
Flip it over or stir, whichever works for you, and cook until done and appetizing looking. Watch it carefully because it will burn quickly if your temp is high. Drain on paper towels and serve.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks Lurker 2 ...I will check out the label on our side. Dont want too much synthetic added...makes me hot!

Lurker2 
Bamboo yarns strictly are a viscose- ie, manufactured fibre- I find it very soft- but then also I don't have problems with wool- bamboo here is usually ina mix with wool or cotton.[/quote]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

NanaCaren, that is so sad. I know Jamie is upset. It is so hard to lose a friend.

I hope everyone is beginning to recover from their illnesses. This is such a hard time to be ill. The flu can really be hard on the body!

I still haven't started any knitting. I had gotten far behind on the daily digests and have been trying to catch up. I still haven't made it to Christmas yet! I'd skip them, but I don't like to miss anything!

I'm going to my mom's tomorrow so I hope you all don't talk too much! I'll have so many pages to catch up on!

Healing thoughts to all that need it. I hope those of you experiencing sadness at this time will also begin to heal and think of the happy times you had with your loved one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Ohio Joy. I don't think I'll find any fresh okra right now but will try and pick up some sliced frozen in the next day or two. I have never had much luck frying okra though I sure love it.

By the way, I started the baby blanket using the pattern you gave. I also love the primary colors. When I went to my stash I had most of the primary colors but they felt scratchy. I also had several skeins of Caron Simply soft so...here are the colors. I may try to pick up a skein of an orange tone and a blue (what looks like blue in the picture is actually lavender. I also ended up using a size 9 needle. Oops! didn't notice the camera cord until I posted!

quote=jheiens]Gwen--

Just wash and trim the stem ends off and the other ends if they look questionable. Slice about 1/2'' to 3/4'' thick. Roll in seasoned cornmeal using salt, pepper, garlic powder to taste.

(It will take more than you would think at first to serve however many you need to because the flavor is good and the slices will shrink somewhat. (If you run out of cornmeal, just make up another batch.)Sometimes when we get hungry for okra, I'm forced to buy frozen. Slices or whole pods are not my favorite choice, but sometimes you do what you've got to do.)

After shaking off the extra meal, drop the slices into a skillet of oil about enough to cover the bottom of the skillet. (I prefer a cast iron about 10'' in diameter skillet.) The temp should be med-high but may depend on the type of skillet or heat source.
Flip it over or stir, whichever works for you, and cook until done and appetizing looking. Watch it carefully because it will burn quickly if your temp is high. Drain on paper towels and serve.

Ohio Joy[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How sad NanaCaren. I can only imagine the grief and shock Jamie must be feeling. She will be in my prayers.


 Thank you. Yes Jamie was very shocked, I rarely see her cry like she did. Her friend had just lost her baby a few weeks ago. The driver of the car that hit them lost control of her car on slippery roads. She was not hurt badly physically, I can only imagine the grief she is feeling as well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

As you can see Gwen, I'm a loose recipe-follower.

My other favorite recipe for okra, that I'm asked to make every summer for a friend's annual summer get-together involves okra and tomatoes--again not slimy!! We call it Jessie's Okra after DH's mom who first shared the dish with me.

Jessie's Okra

Onions, green peppers, ham (chopped) for seasoning, okra, garlic (minced), and a quart of home-canned tomatoes (if you got them or the equivalent).

All the vegetables except tomatoes are chopped into larger pieces, sauteed with the ham in just enough oil to keep them free from sticking to the pan. I have used a 4 qt Dutch oven on occasion for this, depending on the amounts of available vegetables. The okra is added after the onions, garlic, ham, and peppers are sauteed.

Remove these items from the skillet, add more oil if needed, and toss in the okra. May need to raise the cooking temp a bit if necessary. Keep stirring until the cut sides are sealed by the frying. Don't want to brown them, just seal. Return everything to the cooking pan or skillet. Add the tomatoes and stir well to combine. Heat through and simmer a bit until is seems a little thicker. Check seasonings and serve. Reheats well.

I've seen my BIL (who's from deep in KY) make a sandwich of this (cold) on sliced homemade bread. I've got folks who came from Italy ask if there's any left, could they have any more as we are gathering up at the end of the party. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> How sweet of you Angora 1. I'll let you know, I have been putting this off since mid May but I can't have another shot of cortisone so now it's reckoning time. I do Pilates two or three times a week plus two days of weight training which I won't be able to do for about 3 weeks time...that does not make me a happy camper, maybe the doc will allow me to do core work sooner than that. As for work well, they know I'll be off for about 20 days. Thanks for your good thoughts.
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


All the exercise you have done will help your recovery go quicker. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I just wanted to let you know of one of my plans for next year -- I have talked to a couple of you about this.
> 
> I am seriously thinking about doing a series of workshops to teach people some items they can make for Christmas next year. I believe we will start it in July and do at least 7 or 8 workshops. I am trying to think of a name for the series.
> 
> ...


I've just signed up for the thumb for mitts workshop sometime in July!! Thanks Shirley.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jessie's okra has now been copied into my recipe filebut don't think it will wait until summer. My mouth is watering. Goodness, you could throw in some shrimp and have almost a gumbo.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Your color choices are great, Gwen. They will make a lovely baby blanket.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Jessie's okra has now been copied into my recipe filebut don't think it will wait until summer. My mouth is watering. Goodness, you could throw in some shrimp and have almost a gumbo.


Now there's a plan, Gwen!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer inspired me to tell a little about DH & I. If I told this before just remember, please, that part of being a really good friend is listening to the same stories over and over. :roll: :roll: :shock:
> ...


I don't sing any more. Whatever affected my muscles affected my voice too and I go hoarse now with no range. As I get healthier I'm hoping it will come back. I loved singing. I felt like my soul flies when I used to sing. Used to feel the same way in Canada when I would ice skate. That was like physically flying.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Think this years flu shot missed the strain that is going around. So many friends and family are sick.



Dreamweaver said:


> Puplover.... so sorry to hear you have the flu.... It seems to be particularly bad this year.... We have had our shots, but so did SIL and he got it as did our GD... .


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Angora,
> I loved your story. Jim and I met in sixth grade. We dated starting in high school and all through college. We also eloped during our senior year in college. We didn't have any money and no support from family but we made it. We didn't have the opportunity to live in as many foreign places as you, but we were fortunate to live in England on two different occasions.
> We have been blessed.


Story is so similar. I remember trading in bottles for the deposit to get food. I didn't live in a lot of foreign places, just Germany, Canada, and the U.S. The other places were all visits for concerts or to see friends, vacation, and band tours. How nice to know your story and congratulations to you too. Yes, we truly have been blessed. Thank you so much Purl2. I know Designer will be thrilled you told your story also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Re: Marianne 818

Here is another message from Marianne:

I've had a full day, several friends have been in and out, have more Keurig cups than I can ever hope to drink, LOL. Teas, hot chocolates, Cafe Mocha, and all types of coffees of course. Cookies, don't even know what all types there are. The nurses are going to love coming in here for sure! Everyone went home because of the high winds and it is snowing outside. I have a window that I can see it through the light outside. Just little flakes and it won't stick, ground is too warm to even worry about that.
I also have new yarn, a nice bag to keep it in and needles and a pattern to make a dickey! I mentioned that I lost mine in a move and was going to look for a pattern, well now I don't have to
Ben had to go back home, something happened, not sure what, but he may try to be back on Monday, I told him not to worry that this was going to be a cake walk, C can call him when it's done.
Well the doctor is on his way in, he just waved at me.. so hope you have a good evening. Not sure if I will be back on, they brought me some movies to watch. The Dark Knight Rises, actually the 3 movie set So I've got something to watch and take my mind away.
Take care my friend, give everyone on KP all the best!!
Sending Loves, Hugs and Prayers,
Marianne


Sure sounds like party time and I'm sure her room is always the central hub for gathering and fun. Now if they just get her happy.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Im with you on the dirt taste...one time was enough.



Dreamweaver said:


> When we first came to Texas and did black -eyed peas, our concensus was that they tasted like "dirt". A friend of mine makes Texcs Caviar instead - which is a cold relish of the peas with many other things....


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Melyn, please we are all friends here and if you feel like you chatting there is always someone hear to listen.

nanacaren I'm so sorry to hear about Jamie's friend and mother, prayers will go out to all.

Thank you Sam and Gwen for the info on the knitting needles. I'm going to order them tonight.

Has anyone had fried green tomatoes? I really enjoyed them but since I don't have a garden anymore I don't get the pleasure anymore. I make them like the fried okra.

5, sorry to hear you are sick. Feel better soon.

Sam, why is it that the nuttier then fruitcake people think it's not them it's everyone else is the problem. I'm happy you got away and can have a somewhat drama free life. You are too sweet of a man to take anyones abuse. I don't get what makes those people tick?

I hope I didn't forget anyone if I did I'm sorry. I didn't go through all the post last week and I'm sure I missed a lot of info patterns and recipes 

I'm almost done with the baby kimono, just putting on the ties...yea!! until later.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Melyn, please we are all friends here and if you feel like you chatting there is always someone hear to listen.
> 
> nanacaren I'm so sorry to hear about Jamie's friend and mother, prayers will go out to all.
> 
> ...


I will tell Jamie, she is very sad.

Yum fried green tomatoes haven't had those in a while. I mostly give my green tomatoes to my daughter, she makes mincemeat with them.

Will you be posting a picture of the Kimono when finished putting ties on it?


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > A nettie pot looks like a small tea pot but with a elongated spout and no top. You mix a solution of warm water and salt (my ENT dr. also has suggested a small amount of baking soda) and you run it into one side of your nose and it flushes out the other. They cost about $10 here
> ...


I use one of the because of my allergies.[/quote]

I LOVE my nettie pot. I have one that holds a full 16 oz. and it is stainless steel. It helps a lot with sinus infections and allergies. I don't know how I ever survived before I got mine.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I certainly hope so, I jsut did a few core exercises...need to keep that going.


Angora1 said:


> patocenizo said:
> 
> 
> > How sweet of you Angora 1. I'll let you know, I have been putting this off since mid May but I can't have another shot of cortisone so now it's reckoning time. I do Pilates two or three times a week plus two days of weight training which I won't be able to do for about 3 weeks time...that does not make me a happy camper, maybe the doc will allow me to do core work sooner than that. As for work well, they know I'll be off for about 20 days. Thanks for your good thoughts.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> the neck warmer is wondeful azsticks - great color too.
> 
> i want to learn how to do mitts with the thumb also - maybe someone should teach a class on it.
> 
> ...


Sam- I promise there will be a mitten class this year. I think we will do one with the getting ready for Christmas workshops. Not sure of the name of them yet. think they will start in July,


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wish she was on meds -- *as far as she is concerned nothing is her fault* - it is all everyone elses fault - she would never take a med since in her eyes nothing is wrong with her.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


That's a sign of her illness and nothing can be done because she is an adult--families have become crippled by the new laws in place. A close friend has been dealing with a daughter who developed symptoms of schizophrenia while she was going to college--early twenties is when it usually starts. There is nothing she can do to protect or help her when she decides to go off her meds so the only way she gets help is when she goes over the deep end, becomes a public nuisance and the police are involved. She was a lovely talented young woman graduating from three different colleges but now approaching 50 and isolated--her siblings want nothing to do with her. I don't know how it varies between people just what my friend has been going through.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Strawberry what pattern did you use for the baby kimona? Was it difficult? Hope you will post a picture


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


yes it is one of my 'newsboy hats' check out the current workshop which is in progress.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

cant believe that two of my unfavorite foods are mentioned in this KPT. Im with you Sam about Okra....slimmy! And I think black eye peas taste like dirt (Dreamweaver said previous) Love vegies and beans tho. DH loves all the bean dishes. Tonight he really lucked out. Biscuit, gravy with a nice thick ham slice. Used bacon for the gravy start. He only ate one meal today. Dont know how he can do that...I get headaches when I try to go that long. Tomorrow back to his diabetic menu.

*****************************************



thewren said:


> i am a big vegetable eater - haven't met a veggie i don't like EXCEPT okra - slimy stuff - phyllis fixed it once for a different veggie - i think we each took one bite and decided we didn't need to do that anymore.
> 
> sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Melyn one of the beautiful things about the KTP is not only do we share joys but help divide the burdens. Please don't hesitate to join in and express your grief. My mom has been gone 10 years now and still sometimes it is as fresh as the day she left us. You will move forward. Don't isolate yourself. Here at the KTP you are loved and respected.
> ...


thanks for the poem five -- I miss my son who died 3 years ago on Dec. 13 -so it is hard around Christmas. This one hasn't been as bad for us so we are dealing better each year. I liked the poem.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks Strawberry Sharon. I am thinking I am going to be better tomorrow. We will see. How are you doing? Was your Christmas nice for you?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


You are welcome. He is another star for sure in your heart and up there too!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

this may sound {uninformed} but in your pattern...bottom up. Do you consider bottom of mitt at the finger edge? Just doesnt light my bulb tonight. Give me some wattage.



Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stacked-bricks-armwarmers
> 
> I just put the pattern up if anyone wants to download it and read through to see if any questions come up. I've gone through a few drafts, but someone may still find something unclear--I'd love to have input.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> cant believe that two of my unfavorite foods are mentioned in this KPT. Im with you Sam about Okra....slimmy! And I think black eye peas taste like dirt (Dreamweaver said previous)
> *****************************************
> 
> It's called ''different strokes for different folks', Ezenby. No doubt there are a number of food items you are crazy about that some might not be able to even smell, much less bear to eat, right?
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I'm calling it a night. I hope everyone


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Goodnight, Pammie. Rest well and hope you're feeling better by tomorrow. I'm off to bed also.
Ohio Joy


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Designer...fives poem is beautiful and I also miss my son that died this pass July. The second paragraph surely says it all for me.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
thanks for the poem five -- I miss my son who died 3 years ago on Dec. 13 -so it is hard around Christmas. This one hasn't been as bad for us so we are dealing better each year. I liked the poem.[/quote]


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > I will tell Jamie, she is very sad.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Designer...fives poem is beautiful and I also miss my son that died this pass July. The second paragraph surely says it all for me.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> thanks for the poem five -- I miss my son who died 3 years ago on Dec. 13 -so it is hard around Christmas. This one hasn't been as bad for us so we are dealing better each year. I liked the poem.


[/quote]

I know where you are right now --- it is so hard. It seems as if your insides have been torn out. we just have to learn to deal with it. My son suffered so at the end, which made it so hard on us all. I never thought I would pray for one of my children to pass on. I know how you are hurting -- this is a place where you can find a soft place to land -- such great people.

Shirley


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've finally managed to catch up...

SANDY - love your lights.

STRAWBERRY.. Sorry you are feeling a little down... So many people have trouble at the holidays and think they are the only ones feeling depressed... NOT SO...... I
'm sure having DS deploy and problems with the SIL don't make it any easier.


MARIANNE.... Sending all the healing thoughts possible... Will be thinking of you especially hard on Monday...ow u[ tomorrow... OFf to sleep.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Strawberry what pattern did you use for the baby kimona? Was it difficult? Hope you will post a picture


I got the pattern from Lion brand yarn, Free pattern very easy, pattern # 70352AD named wool-ease thick and quick Baby Kimono. I used a different yarn and I also did a single crochet around the inside edges to give it a flatter look and easier when blocking to keep it from curling.

I think you'll like the pattern.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

and I just about eat all foods. Cant believe I never had fried Okra...will give it a try. Mother being french ....had a hugh garden and she would grow anything and everthing. Wonderful childhood because I learned to eat all my vegies. Raising two sons on my own we didnt have extra for meat often so they also learned to eat the vegies. Came home from work one afternoon and oldest son was eating green beens right out of the can. My dear sister would bring us a bag of groceries when she came to visit. Good bread, cookies and ground meat. Remember the days when you could buy a *full* paper bag of quality food items for less than $12.00. Tuna was a real treat.



jheiens said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > cant believe that two of my unfavorite foods are mentioned in this KPT. Im with you Sam about Okra....slimmy! And I think black eye peas taste like dirt (Dreamweaver said previous)
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh oh time to go and get the girls dinner ( suggies) and Tony wants watermelon too. He has an alarm in his tummy to tell him it's treat time. He's bugging me. How cute is he?

5 I really hope you are better tomorrow. Healing prayers to everyone who is in need.

Good Night


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Dreamweaver, How are you? How was your Christmas? I do hope all is going good your way. Is it? how are the family? love hearing from everyone


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> As you can see Gwen, I'm a loose recipe-follower.
> 
> My other favorite recipe for okra, that I'm asked to make every summer for a friend's annual summer get-together involves okra and tomatoes--again not slimy!! We call it Jessie's Okra after DH's mom who first shared the dish with me.
> 
> ...


I have read about Okra so many times in books but have never seen it or tasted it. not sure whether any Canadians eat it - if so I haven't heard about it. Interesting the different palates of people who really don't live that far from each other. Another thing I was introduced to in Arizona was ham hock soup with split peas (I think) a very different taste than we were used to.
It would take some getting used to.

I remember the hamburgers in NZ - they put sliced canned beets or cooked beet root (what they call our beets) so good we still have them that way once in awhile. My son still loves them that way. people raise their eyebrows.

Also pumpkin is a vegie there and we use it for dessert pies, lots of different things, but oh could they ever cook lamb, and their sea food!!! to die for.

very interesting.

Well everyone, it is l0 pm. and I am tired. been busy with the workshops and then went out to one of our swimming group friends for dinner so I am weary -- not nearly as young as I used to be. We have the little one tomorrow; we are taking her out to Boston pizza for lunch with us. special treat.

talk to you all tomorrow. thanks for the ideas for the names of the workshops ladies - Sam - definitely a class on mittens and thumbs in the not too distant future, especially for you! Ask4j has agreed to teach it -- I think it will be the first class in the 
Let's do Christmas early workshops! Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i made a lot of baby sweaters this fall with carons simply soft - it is a great yarn to knit with - also very soft. i will probably use it to knit a blanket for this baby - we will find out what we are going to have and then i will know what colors to choose.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I started the baby blanket using the pattern you gave. I also love the primary colors. When I went to my stash I had most of the primary colors but they felt scratchy. I also had several skeins of Caron Simply soft so...here are the colors. I may try to pick up a skein of an orange tone and a blue (what looks like blue in the picture is actually lavender. I also ended up using a size 9 needle. Oops! didn't notice the camera cord until I posted!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for me it is lima beans - they have always been my favorite vegetable - noone else in the family likes them but me - i have been known to make a meal of just lima beans with a little butter and pepper. yummy.

sam



jheiens said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > cant believe that two of my unfavorite foods are mentioned in this KPT. Im with you Sam about Okra....slimmy! And I think black eye peas taste like dirt (Dreamweaver said previous)
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sleep tight pammie - hope you feel tons better in the morning.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> I think I'm calling it a night. I hope everyone


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

three o'clock and all is well - i am about to fall off my chair so i best go pop my meds and go to bed.

see everyone in the morning.

stay warm and safe

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I started a baby blanket with Ohio Joy's pattern. It's fun but I may have chosen a yarn that is too bulky. I'll knit 10 more rows and then post picture and see what y'all think. 
Thanks fo sharing this pattern Joy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ask4 - for me, water jogging is just jogging up and down the pool. The pool is 4 ft., 80 degree. I use to love to jog. At 71 it is friendlier to the bod to do so in water. Miss passing scenery but I just sing quietly ,if no one there, or in my head and that's fun. Because the pool is shallow I don't use a vest. I do use water shoes for traction.
Sassafras

Water jogging now that sounds like fun exercise--will check around to see if there are any community centers offering water exercise. Hope you enjoyed your morning.[/quote]


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

My friend was out and about on thursday at a local beauty spot " Falkland Hill Falkland Fife", when she met this cheeky wee chap.she had just pushed the car door open when he alighted and sat for a few minutes allowing her to take his picture,one of the few places in Fife to get some snow last week


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> My friend was out and about on thursday at a local beauty spot " Falkland Hill Falkland Fife", when she met this cheeky wee chap.she had just pushed the car door open when he alighted and sat for a few minutes allowing her to take his picture,one of the few places in Fife to get some snow last week


That's just lovely Agnes! Is he what we called Robin Red Breast, when I was a child?- so long ago...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > My friend was out and about on thursday at a local beauty spot " Falkland Hill Falkland Fife", when she met this cheeky wee chap.she had just pushed the car door open when he alighted and sat for a few minutes allowing her to take his picture,one of the few places in Fife to get some snow last week
> ...


Yes Lurker...the male of the species


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Melyn, please we are all friends here and if you feel like you chatting there is always someone hear to listen.
> 
> nanacaren I'm so sorry to hear about Jamie's friend and mother, prayers will go out to all.
> 
> ...


________________________________
I love fried green tomatoes. A favorite. They even opened up a restaurant in Cologne, Germany before I moved back that had American southern food and fried green tomatoes, but they served a whole small green tomato fried. Loved it.

I have to try and find the posts for Nana and Sam as I apparently missed those.

Hope to see your kimono. I am almost done with the leaf border I did for the alpaca cowl I posted but now have to figure how to sew it on as it is curved and not straight. :shock:

Nice you stopped by again!!!! You have been missed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> you are a testament that opposites do work.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


How special. Yes opposites do attract and then what makes us opposite creates all the opposition as the years move on. I think part of what helped me make it through the really hard years was the fact that everyone said we wouldn't make it so I was determined to prove them wrong. Hmmmmm I don't think of myself as a rebel but there you go. I was that time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> great news shirley - all your hard work is paying off.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Congratulations  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818

This is what Marianne wrote regarding being transferred to the hospital for her surgery:

I go this afternoon... not sure of the time. but I can't have any electronics.. which is just wrong!!!!!! Oh well I can have my mp3 player, at least I can have music! Depending of course how the surgery goes, I probably will be moved back tomorrow afternoon/evening. Ben is a volunteer fireman/first responder in the Birmingham area, he talked with someone here and they are doing the transfer at no charge. (Should normally cost about two hundred each way) Our local EMT's came up and talked with me and the doctors, so that is all arranged.
Jennie is here to take me for a walk, I'll tell you about her another time, but we are fast friends, she calls me Nanna,
Time to walk
Hugs, Loves and many prayers..
M.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> My friend was out and about on thursday at a local beauty spot " Falkland Hill Falkland Fife", when she met this cheeky wee chap.she had just pushed the car door open when he alighted and sat for a few minutes allowing her to take his picture,one of the few places in Fife to get some snow last week


What a lovely photo and the beauty of the bird just sitting there like that and letting himself be captured on film. So lovely. Truly a beauty spot and really enjoyed seeing it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> My Jamie has just learned that one of her friends died today in a car crash. The girls mother also died. It is always sad when we lose friends. The surviving sister recently lost the father of her son.


So sorry to hear this. How heartbreaking. This winter weather is deadly. I have seen so many cars off the road and they have been bad. My heart goes out for the surviving sister and for your Jamie. Will pray for Jamie and the family but the depth of so much heartbreak is overwhelming. Glad Jamie has you to help her through this but know it isn't easy. Hugs


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I think we should start reversing in age at some point, but I don't think that will happen LOL I do feel as you do, that time moves faster the older one gets.
> 
> I like meatloaf, but have already done shopping for the month. I also love the pudding recipe.
> 
> ...


Angora1, how funny on how we do actually reverse in age!! You are right..I'm talking more of instead of being 60 in 2013, I would remain 59, then 58 etc., LOL


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

agnescr said:


> My friend was out and about on thursday at a local beauty spot " Falkland Hill Falkland Fife", when she met this cheeky wee chap.she had just pushed the car door open when he alighted and sat for a few minutes allowing her to take his picture,one of the few places in Fife to get some snow last week


What a sweet little bird. He is much smaller than our Robins --(see my avatar quilt). We have 5 arrive every spring and we know the cold weather is nearly behind us. ours are about 8" long and the are a friendly bird. We have been inundated with magpies which are not nice birds although they are rather attractive. they eat the robin's eggs and as a result we are having problems here in the city as slowly the robins are disappearing. They are such a big part of my childhood memories. Ours have very orange red breasts and you can't tell the difference between the males and females. That one is such pretty little boy!

The baby robins have spotted breasts for the first month or two but are a fair size. my favorites. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh this is right up my alley Knitter - copy and pasted into my recipe folder - thanks!! AZ
> 
> 
> Knitter153 said:
> ...


You are very welcome! It is easy and quick and oh so good, especially with collard greens and cornbread. BTW, I am married to a southerner..didn't know about black-eye peas until we married.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Knitter 153 your recipe for black eyed peas is much like ,ine except instead of stirring the salsa into the cooked peas we just garnish our own individual servings with it. If not salsa we use chowchow.


Gweniepooh, thank you for introducing me to "chow chow". I had to look up what it was because I'd never heard of it. That would certainly go good too!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

agnescr said:


> My friend was out and about on thursday at a local beauty spot " Falkland Hill Falkland Fife", when she met this cheeky wee chap.she had just pushed the car door open when he alighted and sat for a few minutes allowing her to take his picture,one of the few places in Fife to get some snow last week


what beautiful scenery! how nice that she had her camera with her


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Knitter, your recipe sounds good. Black eyed peas Do Not have to taste like dirt. I make them with onion, lots of garlic, and some fresh thyme. Sauté the onion in olive oil or bacon fat, depending on your preference. Don't hold back on the garlic. The fresh thyme makes all the difference.

Lima beans, on the other hand, are one of nature's mistakes. Sam, you can have all mine, now and forever. :x


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker, I'm sure I saw somewhere that you were saying you had left-handed instructions for the knitting class, but I can't find it now so it may be on last week's. Anyway, I was the only L/Handed person in a family of ten & my DM wouldn't teach me how to knit because she was R/H, so I taught myself how to knit by standing behind her on my way to the bathroom or kitchen & just copying her. So I knit in the normal manner for an English person, the throw" as they call it. Just thought I would let you know in case I have to ask for help so we don't get confused.
> 
> Tessa


huzzah! another leftie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

melyn said:


> what a lovely story, it will be my anniversary on 19 jan, we will have been married 43 years and 1 day i tell you how we ran away and got married but not today. I am having a really hard time at the moment and feeling overwhelmingly sad, this is the second Christmas without my mum and instead of getting easier its getting harder without her. I hope everyone had a great Christmas and wish you all a very happy and healthy new year, I havent posted much lately but have been reading all the posts and felt that so many of you were having far more roblems than I was and I suppose I didn't really want to bother anyone with mine. take care all lyn xx
> ...................................................................................
> 
> Lyn, we're always here to listen and no-one's going to 'measure' your problems against anyone else's. :lol: I know how you feel about losing your mum, mine died on 2nd December, 3 years ago now, and I still miss her a lot. When I get to feeling really maudlin I try to talk myself out of it as I know she would not want to see me unhappy over her. Take care.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > cant believe that two of my unfavorite foods are mentioned in this KPT. Im with you Sam about Okra....slimmy! And I think black eye peas taste like dirt (Dreamweaver said previous)
> ...


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My Jamie has just learned that one of her friends died today in a car crash. The girls mother also died. It is always sad when we lose friends. The surviving sister recently lost the father of her son.


I will keep her in my prayers. This is so sad, especially at this time of the year.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Queenmum said:


> Knitter, your recipe sounds good. Black eyed peas Do Not have to taste like dirt. I make them with onion, lots of garlic, and some fresh thyme. Sauté the onion in olive oil or bacon fat, depending on your preference. Don't hold back on the garlic. The fresh thyme makes all the difference.
> 
> Lima beans, on the other hand, are one of nature's mistakes. Sam, you can have all mine, now and forever. :x


I agree on the lima beans nasty things Sam can have mine also. I have not tried okra or black eyed peas. DH says beets taste like dirt I don't think so they are one of my favorites


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Knitter, your recipe sounds good. Black eyed peas Do Not have to taste like dirt. I make them with onion, lots of garlic, and some fresh thyme. Sauté the onion in olive oil or bacon fat, depending on your preference. Don't hold back on the garlic. The fresh thyme makes all the difference.
> 
> Lima beans, on the other hand, are one of nature's mistakes. Sam, you can have all mine, now and forever. :x


me too- I have a package in my cupboard that won't be opened - I will send it your way!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> My friend was out and about on thursday at a local beauty spot " Falkland Hill Falkland Fife", when she met this cheeky wee chap.she had just pushed the car door open when he alighted and sat for a few minutes allowing her to take his picture,one of the few places in Fife to get some snow last week


What a beautiful bird!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

today I feel like I am going to live anyway. still a small headache lungs/ribs still hurt chest is looser and coughing easier n more productive. slept on and off all day yesterday slept all night fever down finally to 99. I have not been this sick in a long time and I'm not the best patient. I hope that no one else gets this form of the flu it's not fun at all. off to find something to eat prayers n hugs to all!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> melyn said:
> 
> 
> > what a lovely story, it will be my anniversary on 19 jan, we will have been married 43 years and 1 day i tell you how we ran away and got married but not today. I am having a really hard time at the moment and feeling overwhelmingly sad, this is the second Christmas without my mum and instead of getting easier its getting harder without her. I hope everyone had a great Christmas and wish you all a very happy and healthy new year, I havent posted much lately but have been reading all the posts and felt that so many of you were having far more roblems than I was and I suppose I didn't really want to bother anyone with mine. take care all lyn xx
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > My friend was out and about on thursday at a local beauty spot " Falkland Hill Falkland Fife", when she met this cheeky wee chap.she had just pushed the car door open when he alighted and sat for a few minutes allowing her to take his picture,one of the few places in Fife to get some snow last week
> ...


some facts on our robin

http://www.garden-birds.co.uk/birds/robin.htm


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

How interesting -- here is the link to our Robin -- it seems they are not the same species but ours was named after yours because of the color.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Robin


----------



## nclavalley (Aug 8, 2012)

I made a pumpkin lush for thanksgiving this year. delicious. used pmpkin cream cheese, french vanilla pudding and cinnamon cool whip. yummy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Knitter153 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think we should start reversing in age at some point, but I don't think that will happen LOL I do feel as you do, that time moves faster the older one gets.
> ...


Absolutely. I want the way YOU do it not the way it actually happens. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello all hope all have a happy and health New Year. 
Thanks for the recipes Sam. 
Only thing I have trouble with starting another year is the change in writting down the year, will still be writing 2012 for the next few months till finial get it through my thick brain it is 2013.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

agnescr said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > melyn said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne 818 says:

Jeannie is a doll.. found out today that she lives not that far away and after all this is done, she wants to come to the house and visit. She and her Aunt are going to come up tomorrow to sit with Cindi during the surgery.. she offered to go stay with Mom, but since they haven't met I feel it may be a bit strange for Mom.
C and Mom are going to come up for a short visit, will be taking my electronics home with them so won't have a way to connect once they leave. So don't worry if no one hears from me later today.
I'm really in a good place mentally, this will be nothing to endure, once it's done, they will start the liver cell transplants while they are in there. Hopefully they will only have to do this once, I'll have to be checked often to see how everything is progressing. So, I'll be getting fat and lazy sitting in my recliner or in bed for the next few weeks. I'm on limited activity following the surgery, thank goodness I have a huge stash and tons of patterns, maybe I'll finally make another one of Gypsycreams bears, I have so many that want them!
Going for my last bike ride, won't be allowed to get on my trainer at home, but I do have one of the pedal things that sits on the floor, maybe I can do that at least! I've started the anti rejection drugs, but have been on aspirin since my knee replacement a few years ago, so that helps.
Please give my best wishes to everyone in the KTP, I haven't had time to go and read the posts and comment.. but let them know that I keep them all in my prayers.. I hope 5 is doing okay, last I read she was not going to mass, hope she isn't getting the flu bug!
Sending much Love, many Hugs and lots of Prayers!!!!!!!!
Marianne

Marianne818


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello all hope all have a happy and health New Year.
> Thanks for the recipes Sam.
> Only thing I have trouble with starting another year is the change in writting down the year, will still be writing 2012 for the next few months till finial get it through my thick brain it is 2013.


Same to you. I know that thick brain syndrome too. :lol: :lol: :lol: One time after about 30 yrs. of marriage I even signed a check with my maiden name. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer...I remember the photo in your avatar. So delicate and beautiful. Love this one sooooo much. Hard to choose they are all so nice. Guess they are all my favorites but this one....oh, just so beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> today I feel like I am going to live anyway. still a small headache lungs/ribs still hurt chest is looser and coughing easier n more productive. slept on and off all day yesterday slept all night fever down finally to 99. I have not been this sick in a long time and I'm not the best patient. I hope that no one else gets this form of the flu it's not fun at all. off to find something to eat prayers n hugs to all!


Oh boy, this sounds so bad. Hope you are over the worst now and will start getting better now. Hugs from a distance and hope you have someone to check in on you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> there is a native, deadly poisonous one- the 'Katipo' spider, and imported Australian fuzzy ones, about three inches across. Other wise they seem to be the usual ones that lurk in the corners of the ceiling, bathtubs and such places, mine are welcome because I reckon they catch flies for me!


Yikes, I wouldn't like the first two. My grandmother told me she had a spider in her home and she lived in harmony with it and it caught the bugs, flies, etc. I tried that in my basement at a farm-house we used to live in and it turned into a nightmare of webs and spiders. Hmmmmm, don't know why it didn't work like it did for her and you. I sure do prefer not having to kill them but they took over. :shock: When we lived in Germany we were on the 15th floor and I couldn't believe the amount of insects we got on my outdoor flower boxes and spiders, big black ones that came down from the roof. I didn't know they lived that high up. Even bees up there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Queenmum said:
> 
> 
> > Knitter, your recipe sounds good. Black eyed peas Do Not have to taste like dirt. I make them with onion, lots of garlic, and some fresh thyme. Sauté the onion in olive oil or bacon fat, depending on your preference. Don't hold back on the garlic. The fresh thyme makes all the difference.
> ...


I don't know whether I like okra or not, never had it, Sam would you share your lima beans with me!? I love them! Not fond of beetroot though- Good thing we are different- the world would be awfully boring if we all liked the same things!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

5mm... here is my first sock so far..... had to frog heel 1st stme as I had a hole seems ok so far this time ... thanks for your help :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning all, afternoon, evening, what ever time you are reading this, may your day be truly blessed!
I just got an email from my adopted darling daughter (hers and mine are adoptions of the heart!). She had been held up at gun point and robbed a few days ago,this past Friday. Here is some of what she wrote to me, and I feel she would want to me to share it with you. It is so encouraging to hear.
_"Dear Mama, , , , I find it so comforting that I didnt have to throw out a last minute prayer and I didnt have to cry out to Jesus to feel His great presence...I simply stood and locked eyes with a man with a gun and bad intentions and my spirit did the rest....I felt this amazing lifting feeling and the next words from this mans mouth were, I am not going to hurt you and his posture dropped back....oh to know the power of God's presence- to know that He stood between me and a deadly weapon and holds me still today- truly amazing! What an awesome God we serve! I know there will be times of fear as I recover and tears will fall but I also know who will be holding me and leading me through it all. I just wanted to share...love you"_

I needed to hear that, she is so dear to my heart. Thanks for the prayers for her.

There are white fluffy snow mounds all over the yard outside. The birds are eating and twittering away! The wolf came and checked through the yard again last night. *chuckles* I wish I could get a glimpse of him but at times I only hear him "whisper" as he goes along through the back bush.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > there is a native, deadly poisonous one- the 'Katipo' spider, and imported Australian fuzzy ones, about three inches across. Other wise they seem to be the usual ones that lurk in the corners of the ceiling, bathtubs and such places, mine are welcome because I reckon they catch flies for me!
> ...


I just remove the dusty webs- they are no good to the spider by then any way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 5mm... here is my first sock so far..... had to frog heel 1st stme as I had a hole seems ok so far this time ... thanks for your help :thumbup:


I love the colours, Agnes, wishing you continueing success!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for this Sorlenna - I have put it in my Ravelry bookmarks. AZ



Sorlenna said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stacked-bricks-armwarmers
> 
> I just put the pattern up if anyone wants to download it and read through to see if any questions come up. I've gone through a few drafts, but someone may still find something unclear--I'd love to have input.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello to all! I'm finally "coming up for air" after a very busy Christmas. Everything I was worrying about was for naught and all went well, all the family got along (wowow) and a good time was had by all  My gift bags of owl coffee cozies, coffees, teas, hot cocoa, candies and granola went over very well. I second-guessed my idea but I'm glad I went with it. I am still making owl coffee cozies (still have 7 to make to hand out at the annual New Year's Eve party we go to). That will bring my grand total to 47 of them!
> 
> Dear son put in 82 hours the week before/of Christmas and was almost falling asleep sitting up. His store made it's goal and he felt proud that as a new manager, he has "the stuff" to carry the higher-ups expectations of him through. I never in a million years would have seen him wearing a suit and tie to work each day and supervising people. He wanted to work with kids and went to school for sports rec management but it just goes to show you how God has other plans for us sometimes.
> 
> ...


Happy New Year Kathy!!!! Glad your Christmas was good. AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sam!!! It's pretty warm too!!! AZ


thewren said:


> the neck warmer is wondeful azsticks - great color too.
> 
> i want to learn how to do mitts with the thumb also - maybe someone should teach a class on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I am in for the thumb class --- AZ


Ask4j said:


> I could do that lead a thumb how-to class. I've already made up basic instructions of four different methods of going about it for my SIL. Thanks Sam for he idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love the idea of Christmas Gifts - AZ


Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I just wanted to let you know of one of my plans for next year -- I have talked to a couple of you about this.
> 
> I am seriously thinking about doing a series of workshops to teach people some items they can make for Christmas next year. I believe we will start it in July and do at least 7 or 8 workshops. I am trying to think of a name for the series.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 5mm... here is my first sock so far..... had to frog heel 1st stme as I had a hole seems ok so far this time ... thanks for your help :thumbup:


Hugs!!!! I love the colors and your tension is so even!!! *chuckles* where are the ladders? You are welcome! And are these socks to fit your fit or do you knit them for someone else? They look beautiful, you inspire me to get my sobriety socks out and finish them! I really need to get them done for Tuesdays AA meeting!!! --- at least that is the plan for me!
Tell me about the yarn you are using. What is the colorway name and who makes it? What is the ply/weight? Many hugs! SOCK ON!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Knitter153 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Thank you for posting this information on your robins. They are different than our, which do no sing at night and would not eat from our hands. We know spring is just around the corner when we see the first robin.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne 818 says:
> 
> Jeannie is a doll.. found out today that she lives not that far away and after all this is done, she wants to come to the house and visit. She and her Aunt are going to come up tomorrow to sit with Cindi during the surgery.. she offered to go stay with Mom, but since they haven't met I feel it may be a bit strange for Mom.
> C and Mom are going to come up for a short visit, will be taking my electronics home with them so won't have a way to connect once they leave. So don't worry if no one hears from me later today.
> ...


Thanks Angora for keeping us posted on Marianne. Marianne so glad you ha've such an upbeat outlook on everything. You will come through this with flying colors. Keeping you in my prayers


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning all, afternoon, evening, what ever time you are reading this, may your day be truly blessed!
> I just got an email from my adopted darling daughter (hers and mine are adoptions of the heart!). She had been held up at gun point and robbed a few days ago,this past Friday. Here is some of what she wrote to me, and I feel she would want to me to share it with you. It is so encouraging to hear.
> _"Dear Mama, , , , I find it so comforting that I didnt have to throw out a last minute prayer and I didnt have to cry out to Jesus to feel His great presence...I simply stood and locked eyes with a man with a gun and bad intentions and my spirit did the rest....I felt this amazing lifting feeling and the next words from this mans mouth were, I am not going to hurt you and his posture dropped back....oh to know the power of God's presence- to know that He stood between me and a deadly weapon and holds me still today- truly amazing! What an awesome God we serve! I know there will be times of fear as I recover and tears will fall but I also know who will be holding me and leading me through it all. I just wanted to share...love you"_
> 
> ...


What a beautiful daughter you have in her belief in God and how she was protected by Him.

Oh my, aren't you afraid of the wolf?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hugs for Marianne! prayers and love too. Thank you Angora for keeping us updated with Marianne's posts to you! :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Queenmum said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DH has been taking very good care of me. I am very thankful for him and he is very patient with his bad whiney patient. He will make a good nurse!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

before the flu hit I started a 28 row scarf might be able to knit some today :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> DH has been taking very good care of me. I am very thankful for him and he is very patient with his bad whiney patient. He will make a good nurse!!


That is one thing here- I am sick and no-one to fuss over me, so glad your DH has been there for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> before the flu hit I started a 28 row scarf might be able to knit some today :lol:


28 row pattern? Sounds very complex!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning all, afternoon, evening, what ever time you are reading this, may your day be truly blessed!
> ...


haha, no I am not afraid of the timber wolf. He lives here in town and patrols the town -- mostly at night, although some have seen him during the day on the trails that run through the bush in and through town. The wolf has never hurt anyone nor taken any pet dogs. He is ok. I expect that someone feeds him. (Those who have seen him say he is big and beautiful. I may have seen him a couple of weeks ago but he was too far away and quickly gone before I could be sure of that. If it was him, he is one gorgeous animal!) Since he arrived a couple of summers ago, the fox and coyote population has all but been illiminated. I am more timid of the foxes and coyotes than I am of the wolf. The foxes and coyotes are the ones who carry disease and will take the small family pets and kill them.
I am more afraid of the bears that come waltzing through here in the summer. They are a menace and a threat to small children. I am constantly on the watch for them as I live across from the elementary-highschool. The police shoot at least 2-4 bears each summer here in town. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Knitter153 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


What sort of bears are they 5, they come across as very intelligent in what we see on the telly- but can't imagine having to live with them!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon/evening depending on where you are. I slept i quite late today. Julie hope your knee is feeling some better and Pup Lover it is good to hear you seem to be recovering. Love the robin picture; really stands out against the snowy setting.

In addition to starting the baby blanket last night decided to give a go a using dpns to make socks. Attempted using fingering weight and size 2 US needles but really having trouble with the cat that is on hand. froggesd what little I had done and am going to attempt a basic tube sock in worsted weight. Seem to be able to manage the slightly larger needles 7-8 better with this silly cast. Plan to do nothing but knit today and check in with KTP If I find a simple sock with heel pattern may do that insstead. Suggestion and opinions always welcome!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne 818 says:
> Please give my best wishes to everyone in the KTP, I haven't had time to go and read the posts and comment.. but let them know that I keep them all in my prayers.. I hope 5 is doing okay, last I read she was not going to mass, hope she isn't getting the flu bug!
> Sending much Love, many Hugs and lots of Prayers!!!!!!!!
> Marianne
> ...


Please keep us updated. I've been following, but not commenting on her progress. Hope she gets better quickly. 

EDIT to add:

I made it to my first WW meeting since before Xmas. The indulgence of the season showed: I'm above my goal weight by 2 pounds. I will really have to behave myself. Guess I will have to break out the "Just Dance" on Wii. >.<

Going back off to finish my purple cap. Today is finishing day. I have the cap and the baby kimono to get done.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Knitter153 said:
> ...


They are black bears. They are intelligent and clever but also a deadly nuisance and are NOT nice and cuddley. The stories on tv about the black bears being all nice and proper are very false and not realistic at all. It is all about mankind trying to take a menacing predator and turning it into a nice lovable pet kitty. Does not happen like that in real life. :thumbdown: I can safely be outside in my backyard and share it with the timber wolf, but would never consider doing the same with a bear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening depending on where you are. I slept i quite late today. Julie hope your knee is feeling some better and Pup Lover it is good to hear you seem to be recovering. Love the robin picture; really stands out against the snowy setting.
> 
> In addition to starting the baby blanket last night decided to give a go a using dpns to make socks. Attempted using fingering weight and size 2 US needles but really having trouble with the cat that is on hand. froggesd what little I had done and am going to attempt a basic tube sock in worsted weight. Seem to be able to manage the slightly larger needles 7-8 better with this silly cast. Plan to do nothing but knit today and check in with KTP If I find a simple sock with heel pattern may do that insstead. Suggestion and opinions always welcome!


I think I am going to have to get the knee looked at- it seems to be getting worse rather than better!
It is so good you have a way to knit with the cast! Good luck with the socks- I am not surprised the size two needles got put to one side- I find them a bit much any way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Maybe the stories are generated by those who grew up loving 'teddy bears' , I did not mean to imply that they were safe! you only have to watch how they treat each other at times to be wary!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening depending on where you are. I slept i quite late today. Julie hope your knee is feeling some better and Pup Lover it is good to hear you seem to be recovering. Love the robin picture; really stands out against the snowy setting.
> 
> In addition to starting the baby blanket last night decided to give a go a using dpns to make socks. Attempted using fingering weight and size 2 US needles but really having trouble with the cat that is on hand. froggesd what little I had done and am going to attempt a basic tube sock in worsted weight. Seem to be able to manage the slightly larger needles 7-8 better with this silly cast. Plan to do nothing but knit today and check in with KTP If I find a simple sock with heel pattern may do that insstead. Suggestion and opinions always welcome!


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-sock-pattern-in-8-sizes-archived

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-31863-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-108548-1.html

The above are great sites!!! hahah, the first one is a basic simple pattern for socks and the calculations are done for socks in eight different sizes. The middle one is the directions and pattern for a simple tube sock that I made up and posted to Knitting Paradise. The last link is for my sock workshop that I taught. There is lots of information in it and the instructions for the heel is simplified to make it easy to understand. :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Perhaps they do want teddy bears!!! hahaha, not happening with these wild bears!!! I did not take your words at all to mean that they were safe. The urban myth does go around that bears are safe to be around. hugs, and while Fale is away, you go dancing/hobbling around with your classical music, wish I could be there to enjoy it with you!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you 5!!! I had forgotten you taught a class! DUH


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


We can always dream! But short of winning lotto I think it will remain a dream- we are so lucky to have the technology we do though!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > 5mm... here is my first sock so far..... had to frog heel 1st stme as I had a hole seems ok so far this time ... thanks for your help :thumbup:
> ...


It's Regia sock yarn shade 1803, they have some really jazzy colours

Just glanced at tv and would you believe Seven brides for seven brothers is on....how old is that?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5 I have a question please... I'm sure wool is stronger for socks but can I use acrylic?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Such a beautiful bird.

Pontuf



agnescr said:


> My friend was out and about on thursday at a local beauty spot " Falkland Hill Falkland Fife", when she met this cheeky wee chap.she had just pushed the car door open when he alighted and sat for a few minutes allowing her to take his picture,one of the few places in Fife to get some snow last week


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/afternoon/evening depending on where you are. I slept i quite late today. Julie hope your knee is feeling some better and Pup Lover it is good to hear you seem to be recovering. Love the robin picture; really stands out against the snowy setting.
> ...


Don't leave it too long before getting knee looked at...no point aggrevating injury .

when my kids were small I knitted everything in DK(worsted?) and chunky.....now that I knit to please me I find that I prefer finer needles and yarn


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Such a beautiful bird.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


they are so tiny and delicate it is a wonder that they survive harsh conditions... but they are also fiercely territorial


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The snow yesterday, not sure why it turned blue when put the frame around it. The spots on the picture are from the snow melting on the windshield.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The snow yesterday, not sure why it turned blue when put the frame around it. The spots on the picture are from the snow melting on the windshield.


Pretty photo -- looks like my part of the world!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


warning haven't read beyond this page so if I repeat comments--sorry.

Wild animals--5 is SO right! But wild animals can be trusted--trusted to follow their inbred instincts, that is, and can never be domesticated--that takes years of breeding, and they become a different animal like our family dog. The little black bear is cute, less vicious than the larger brown bears, but they are wild and should be respected, that is, viewed from a distance and not treading within their safety zones. This was always a priority in talking to children at the zoo about the animals on exhibit. They are not "teddy bears" and should not be view in this light in way--make it clear to your grand children. Teddy bears were created because of our 26th president Teddy Roosevelt.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Lyn the holidays can really put alot of pressure on you - I'm sorry it has been difficult - please don't feel you can't share - it will help to know that we all care and are thinking good thoughts for you. I hope that the new year brings some joy into your life - 43 years is nothing to sneeze at!!! Please share your love story when you are up to it - luv - AZ 


melyn said:


> what a lovely story, it will be my anniversary on 19 jan, we will have been married 43 years and 1 day i tell you how we ran away and got married but not today. I am having a really hard time at the moment and feeling overwhelmingly sad, this is the second Christmas without my mum and instead of getting easier its getting harder without her. I hope everyone had a great Christmas and wish you all a very happy and healthy new year, I havent posted much lately but have been reading all the posts and felt that so many of you were having far more roblems than I was and I suppose I didn't really want to bother anyone with mine. take care all lyn xx
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This sounds wonderful!!!! especially with the spinach added at the end. Thanks for sharing this - sometimes the simplest meals are the most rewarding!!!! AZ 


purl2diva said:


> We are not big meat eaters but had red meat for both Christmas and our anniversary.I really felt the need for something meatless. I had mushrooms that I had forgotten to add to the tenderloin and a few other things that needed to be used up, This is what I made for dinner tonight:
> 
> 	Spaghetti with Mushrooms and Carmelized Onions
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> 5 I have a question please... I'm sure wool is stronger for socks but can I use acrylic?


For my own feet, I always use acrylic. I have wool allergies but if you are using wool, make sure it is a superwash wool blended with acrylic or nylon to give it more durability. I like using #3 weight yarn and my 3mm dpns to knit up my socks with. I use a cast on of 56 stitches. :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope your cold is better soon 5 - I am catching up on KTP and waiting for the snow to start - 11AM and still only 32....clouds are moving in.... DH is taking a nap and I'm going to take my little Christmas tree down today. luv to U!!! AZ


5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Melyn one of the beautiful things about the KTP is not only do we share joys but help divide the burdens. Please don't hesitate to join in and express your grief. My mom has been gone 10 years now and still sometimes it is as fresh as the day she left us. You will move forward. Don't isolate yourself. Here at the KTP you are loved and respected.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Joy - between you and Tim I don't know who it more the poet!!! Nicely put to both of you - luv-AZ


jheiens said:


> [
> 
> I havent posted much lately but have been reading all the posts and felt that so many of you were having far more roblems than I was and I suppose I didn't really want to bother anyone with mine. take care all lyn xx
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hope your cold is better soon 5 - I am catching up on KTP and waiting for the snow to start - 11AM and still only 32....clouds are moving in.... DH is taking a nap and I'm going to take my little Christmas tree down today. luv to U!!! AZ
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Hi AZ, yes, the cold is better, and I am just dealing fibromyalgia now. I can handle that!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry for Jamie's heartache - this will be a rough one for her - thinking good thoughts for strength for all - luv-AZ


NanaCaren said:


> My Jamie has just learned that one of her friends died today in a car crash. The girls mother also died. It is always sad when we lose friends. The surviving sister recently lost the father of her son.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice and bright Gwen!! This will make a cheerful blankie!!! luv-AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Ohio Joy. I don't think I'll find any fresh okra right now but will try and pick up some sliced frozen in the next day or two. I have never had much luck frying okra though I sure love it.
> 
> By the way, I started the baby blanket using the pattern you gave. I also love the primary colors. When I went to my stash I had most of the primary colors but they felt scratchy. I also had several skeins of Caron Simply soft so...here are the colors. I may try to pick up a skein of an orange tone and a blue (what looks like blue in the picture is actually lavender. I also ended up using a size 9 needle. Oops! didn't notice the camera cord until I posted!
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I know that is the case here in Arizona - 


Ezenby said:


> Think this years flu shot missed the strain that is going around. So many friends and family are sick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

She is "up" as always - the coffee machine will attract alot of attention and keep her occupied - great idea. AZ


Angora1 said:


> Re: Marianne 818
> 
> Here is another message from Marianne:
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ditto!!!! AZ



Gweniepooh said:


> Strawberry what pattern did you use for the baby kimona? Was it difficult? Hope you will post a picture


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

What a great picture - thanks for sharing agnescr!!!!


agnescr said:


> My friend was out and about on thursday at a local beauty spot " Falkland Hill Falkland Fife", when she met this cheeky wee chap.she had just pushed the car door open when he alighted and sat for a few minutes allowing her to take his picture,one of the few places in Fife to get some snow last week


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you are on the road to recovery - Hope that you are on top soon - luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> today I feel like I am going to live anyway. still a small headache lungs/ribs still hurt chest is looser and coughing easier n more productive. slept on and off all day yesterday slept all night fever down finally to 99. I have not been this sick in a long time and I'm not the best patient. I hope that no one else gets this form of the flu it's not fun at all. off to find something to eat prayers n hugs to all!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This sounds heavenly!!!! Is there a recipe or just substitute these for the chocolate??? 


nclavalley said:


> I made a pumpkin lush for thanksgiving this year. delicious. used pmpkin cream cheese, french vanilla pudding and cinnamon cool whip. yummy!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok, starting today I am going backwards. Hmmmm someone mentioned a movie on here with Brad Pitt where he plays someone who goes backwards in age in a Nursing Home.[/quote]

I saw that movie and it was quite interesting, but a sad ending. I guess I will just stay at my present age, at least until my birthday!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice job!!!!! 


agnescr said:


> 5mm... here is my first sock so far..... had to frog heel 1st stme as I had a hole seems ok so far this time ... thanks for your help :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

What a lovely picture, Agnes. Thanks so much for sharing it with us. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Big snag at this time of year- everyone is taking holidays- and it is not bad enough to go to Emergency!
I have WIP's in various weights to give time for aches to ease, and I feel obliged to have work to show for my workshop! I gather you have a day off- oh no, my brain is not functioning it is probably just Sunday- I am just waiting for places to open, so I can do the business I need.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Julie I'm sorry the knee is still giving fits. It may be difficult to stay off of it properly being there alone. I hope you have plenty to do while you rest it. Listen to your music and relax while you can my dear. luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/afternoon/evening depending on where you are. I slept i quite late today. Julie hope your knee is feeling some better and Pup Lover it is good to hear you seem to be recovering. Love the robin picture; really stands out against the snowy setting.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The snow yesterday, not sure why it turned blue when put the frame around it. The spots on the picture are from the snow melting on the windshield.


Blue or not- it still has that real Christmas look!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I am on weekend off I have a just over a week and a half then I will be retired....more time for me and more time for knitting :-D :-D :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice picture 5!!! 


5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Hope your cold is better soon 5 - I am catching up on KTP and waiting for the snow to start - 11AM and still only 32....clouds are moving in.... DH is taking a nap and I'm going to take my little Christmas tree down today. luv to U!!! AZ
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats on your upcoming retirement - we should have a party!!!!!



agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Julie I'm sorry the knee is still giving fits. It may be difficult to stay off of it properly being there alone. I hope you have plenty to do while you rest it. Listen to your music and relax while you can my dear. luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I want to pick my tomatoes, but am putting it off- because I have to negotiate the front steps, I would have this happen when I don't have Fale to help out! I think twice before I stand up at present it is not so much excruciation as very stiff and sore. Knitting WIP's everywhere I sit- the simplest by the computer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


I was pretty sure it was soon, that should be great!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The snow yesterday, not sure why it turned blue when put the frame around it. The spots on the picture are from the snow melting on the windshield.
> ...


Thank you!!! How is the knee doing?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well caught up at noon on Sunday - temp has warmed up to 34 and I see blue sky peeking through the clouds. We will probably get flurries on and off all day. The male feral cat Smokey came up to the porch early today - I put food out for him - the weather may turn worse and if he has had something to eat then maybe he won't have to come out later. DH is watching a Discovery special on the ocean - I don't want to bother him so I haven't emptied/loaded the dishwasher yet today or taken down the Christmas tree. Maybe later - I have a hat on the needles - a baby hat to finish for the gal that does my nails (when I manage to get over there....) a cowl I want to start and I may do another pair of mitts. I have a nice cranberry worsted. My crocheted lapghan is slowing progressing - I wound some more balls of greens, blues, and beiges to throw in the bag. I need to remember to grab it the next time I have to make an emergency trip to the hospital with DH - I almost ran out of knitting the last time with the hat project that I grabbed... the lapghan is ongoing.. Well I think I will see what the Sunday paper holds - I will check in later - luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Does ice help????


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Oh Julie I'm sorry the knee is still giving fits. It may be difficult to stay off of it properly being there alone. I hope you have plenty to do while you rest it. Listen to your music and relax while you can my dear. luv-AZ
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah for Agnes and the approaching retirement date!!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


getting stiffer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Does ice help????
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


i guess I could try the freezer packs for my chilly bin- don't have ice cubes to hand- and no frozen peas at the moment- [a bit broke - getting the dogs jabs out of the way!]


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay I'm half way, page 17, I don't seem to be able to catch up. Anyway, so enjoy all the happy marriage stories, wish I had one to add, congratulations to you all. Prayers for quick recovery for all who have colds or flu and a extra prayer for the knee of Lurker, I know how that feels, not fun at all. Marianne, I so admire your attitude about your illness, you know we are all pulling for you, and all praying for you. I'm so sorry for all of you who lost loved ones, and for the scary things that happened to some of you. Especially the robbery, I don't think I could go back there again. 

There are a lot of wonderful recipes, I like the meatloaf and I wish my family liked black-eyed peas and cabbage, sure sounds good to me. Love the thought of warm cornbread with honey but had to throw out all my cornmeal, it had bugs in it, yuk. 
Still knitting, finishing Christmas presents. Don't seem to be able to keep up with anything, but I am not going to let it bother me, I just keep going. 
Rita


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> Okay I'm half way, page 17, I don't seem to be able to catch up. Anyway, so enjoy all the happy marriage stories, wish I had one to add, congratulations to you all. Prayers for quick recovery for all who have colds or flu and a extra prayer for the knee of Lurker, I know how that feels, not fun at all. Marianne, I so admire your attitude about your illness, you know we are all pulling for you, and all praying for you. I'm so sorry for all of you who lost loved ones, and for the scary things that happened to some of you. Especially the robbery, I don't think I could go back there again.
> 
> There are a lot of wonderful recipes, I like the meatloaf and I wish my family liked black-eyed peas and cabbage, sure sounds good to me. Love the thought of warm cornbread with honey but had to throw out all my cornmeal, it had bugs in it, yuk.
> Still knitting,finishing


Thanks for that prayer!
Oh for a comfy computer chair! it would help with the 'keeping up'
Hope you are enjoying your day Redriet!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


That is not good at all, have you tried ice on it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yeah for Agnes and the approaching retirement date!!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


yah!!! we got to get this here retirement party started!!! I will bring the cranberry punch (no alcohol in it) and the cherries to float in it!!!  We all got to go to meet at Agnes' place. Agnes, you look after gettin in the pipe band!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

After posted the question And gave more thought I remembered your wool allergy and thought DUH of course she uses acrylic dummy! Thanks for your patience with me and answering.



5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > 5 I have a question please... I'm sure wool is stronger for socks but can I use acrylic?
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> After posted the question And gave more thought I remembered your wool allergy and thought DUH of course she uses acrylic dummy! Thanks for your patience with me and answering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problems there Gwenie!!! My Mom uses wool blends and loves them. I just make do with other stuff. I am now going to hunt up some alpaca sock yarn!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you have lower back pain - if you get in water above your navel and walk back and forth - it strengthens your back muscles and you back pain lessens or goes away.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Ask4 - for me, water jogging is just jogging up and down the pool. The pool is 4 ft., 80 degree. I use to love to jog. At 71 it is friendlier to the bod to do so in water. Miss passing scenery but I just sing quietly ,if no one there, or in my head and that's fun. Because the pool is shallow I don't use a vest. I do use water shoes for traction.
> Sassafras
> 
> Water jogging now that sounds like fun exercise--will check around to see if there are any community centers offering water exercise. Hope you enjoyed your morning.


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sure the ice packs would work - I have laid them on my knee and wrapped a towel or strechy bandage around to hold it in place - It will keep the swelling down. But just because it doesn't hurt, doesn't mean you should walk on it unnecessarily- Take care - AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Does ice help????
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie as far as work I am officially retired and only occasionally subsstitute teach and since it is holicay and hand in cast no subbing. Cast wouldn't interfer with subbing BUT I can't put my bra on myself and will not go into school without wearing one. It's one thing with a heavy sweatshirt on but entirely different dressed for work. LOL

Do be careful with your knee. Do you have a cane to help you when you go to the doctor? You'll be in my prayers.



Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So nice to hear from you Rita - do we get to see pictures of your knitting!!! AZ


redriet60 said:


> Okay I'm half way, page 17, I don't seem to be able to catch up. Anyway, so enjoy all the happy marriage stories, wish I had one to add, congratulations to you all. Prayers for quick recovery for all who have colds or flu and a extra prayer for the knee of Lurker, I know how that feels, not fun at all. Marianne, I so admire your attitude about your illness, you know we are all pulling for you, and all praying for you. I'm so sorry for all of you who lost loved ones, and for the scary things that happened to some of you. Especially the robbery, I don't think I could go back there again.
> 
> There are a lot of wonderful recipes, I like the meatloaf and I wish my family liked black-eyed peas and cabbage, sure sounds good to me. Love the thought of warm cornbread with honey but had to throw out all my cornmeal, it had bugs in it, yuk.
> Still knitting, finishing Christmas presents. Don't seem to be able to keep up with anything, but I am not going to let it bother me, I just keep going.
> Rita


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah for Agnes and the approaching retirement date!!!!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have to start going to bed ealier - it just doesn't work for me to stay up late - then i sleep half the day away,

bright sunshine - very cold - snow is blinding when you look at it.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cheeky and fat i would say - great picture.

sam



agnescr said:


> My friend was out and about on thursday at a local beauty spot " Falkland Hill Falkland Fife", when she met this cheeky wee chap.she had just pushed the car door open when he alighted and sat for a few minutes allowing her to take his picture,one of the few places in Fife to get some snow last week


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > DH has been taking very good care of me. I am very thankful for him and he is very patient with his bad whiney patient. He will make a good nurse!!
> ...


I wish that I was closed enough and well enough Lurker I would gladly fuss over you. It always helps to have someone around to care for you when you are not feeling well imho


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I made this scarf last year to practice short rows. It has had no real destination. A short while ago someone on KP asked for hats and scarves for a women's rehab shelter. I didn't have enough yarn for a hat so added some black. This is Sorlenna's pattern but I goofed on the first band and didn't want to frog since it is part mohair and difficult to rip. I purposely made the same goof at the top so it ended up being symmetrical. I will mail them on Wednesday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you people - lol - bet you don't like butterbeans either.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Queenmum said:
> 
> 
> > Knitter, your recipe sounds good. Black eyed peas Do Not have to taste like dirt. I make them with onion, lots of garlic, and some fresh thyme. Sauté the onion in olive oil or bacon fat, depending on your preference. Don't hold back on the garlic. The fresh thyme makes all the difference.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how great that you are feeling better - sending you bushels of healing energy to get you all the way in the pink.

sam



Pup lover said:


> today I feel like I am going to live anyway. still a small headache lungs/ribs still hurt chest is looser and coughing easier n more productive. slept on and off all day yesterday slept all night fever down finally to 99. I have not been this sick in a long time and I'm not the best patient. I hope that no one else gets this form of the flu it's not fun at all. off to find something to eat prayers n hugs to all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Afternoon Sam! I'm right there with you on staying up late then sleeping away the day. Oh well, guess we are going nto an age reversal of sorts. LOL

Told my DH and DD about the hopeful gathering in Defiance this coming summer and they thought it sounded really cool. Hope this actually happens.

DD is going to fix a stir fry for dinner tonight. She is becoming quite a good cook. She asked me if I wanted to go shopping with her but I declined since I'm in knitting mode. Her friends are having a semi formal dress New Years party so she is headed to a store called Platos to find something to wear. Platos is a recycle gentley used clothing store. She has sold severals of her own items to the store and made many purchases there herself. I love that she and her friends are all into such places and very economically minded.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Butter beans and lima beans are good.



thewren said:


> you people - lol - bet you don't like butterbeans either.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Purl2Diva I LOVE that scarf! Can you share the pattern? The combo look terrific!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nice to see you again yarnlady - hope you had a happy holiday. if you can find the time we would enjoy having you join us more often in the new year - we always have plenty of fresh tea and lots of room at the table. do come join us - we will be looking for you.

i don't think you will be the only one forgetting the year when you write it down. same thing happens to me.

sam



theyarnlady said:


> Hello all hope all have a happy and health New Year.
> Thanks for the recipes Sam.
> Only thing I have trouble with starting another year is the change in writting down the year, will still be writing 2012 for the next few months till finial get it through my thick brain it is 2013.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Agnescr congratulations on the retirement soon. May you enjoy it as much as I do!

Speaking of beans I can't think of a bean that I don't like. I especially love speckled butter beans and blackeyed peas. Oh yes now let's not forget navy beans either. LOL Unfortunately I love most foods I've ever tried. Would love to try rhubarb ie; it sounds good.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > before the flu hit I started a 28 row scarf might be able to knit some today :lol:
> ...


It is 28 rows to the scarf itself not the pattern. it is mostly knit and purl. You can find it on revelry under 28 row scarf. I have shortened mine As the pattern makes a scarf that is about 7 foot long. I cannot figure out how to post links on my kindle yet otherwise I would


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hang in there marianne - you are in all our thoughts -- sending mountains of healing energy to you.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Marianne 818 says:
> 
> Jeannie is a doll.. found out today that she lives not that far away and after all this is done, she wants to come to the house and visit. She and her Aunt are going to come up tomorrow to sit with Cindi during the surgery.. she offered to go stay with Mom, but since they haven't met I feel it may be a bit strange for Mom.
> C and Mom are going to come up for a short visit, will be taking my electronics home with them so won't have a way to connect once they leave. So don't worry if no one hears from me later today.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - someone to eat lima beans with.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Queenmum said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH is so sweet..just handed me a flyer from paper showing yarn at Michaels is 50% off. Oh how tempting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - i really like the color of yarn - they are going to look really great when you wear them.

sam



agnescr said:


> 5mm... here is my first sock so far..... had to frog heel 1st stme as I had a hole seems ok so far this time ... thanks for your help :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/28-row-scarf maybe this will work?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It worked! Lovely scarf; stored it in my library! Thanks!


Pup lover said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/28-row-scarf maybe this will work?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/28-row-scarf maybe this will work?


It works, this is now in my to make list.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you like lima beans too pup lover - yeah.

sam



Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne 818 says:
> ...


I got the just dance for Wii for Christmas am hoping to try it once I have energy again though this illness has given me a jump start on the weight loss


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This set is great - someone is going to feel so blessed.



purl2diva said:


> I made this scarf last year to practice short rows. It has had no real destination. A short while ago someone on KP asked for hats and scarves for a women's rehab shelter. I didn't have enough yarn for a hat so added some black. This is Sorlenna's pattern but I goofed on the first band and didn't want to frog since it is part mohair and difficult to rip. I purposely made the same goof at the top so it ended up being symmetrical. I will mail them on Wednesday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When at the yarn store yesterday I picked up a different yarn needle for weaving in ends. One of the ladies there said she loves it and it is much easier to thread. I'm anxious to give them a try.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we need pictures redkimba

sam



Redkimba said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne 818 says:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Dear Joy - between you and Tim I don't know who it more the poet!!! Nicely put to both of you - luv-AZ
> 
> 
> jheiens said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

that's a great idea - I will look for those next time I'm out. Thanks for heads up!! AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> When at the yarn store yesterday I picked up a different yarn needle for weaving in ends. One of the ladies there said she loves it and it is much easier to thread. I'm anxious to give them a try.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

love this pattern - thanks Pup lover!!


Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Boy is really is a keeper!!! 


Gweniepooh said:


> DH is so sweet..just handed me a flyer from paper showing yarn at Michaels is 50% off. Oh how tempting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on this website - on the right hand side - the oh baby baby booties - i wonder if it would be possible to tweek the pattern for adults. what do you think five?

sam

[quote=5mmdpnshttp://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-sock-pattern-in-8-sizes-archived


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending bushels of healing energy to you myfanwy - this is not something to fool around with - hie thee to the doctor quickly. let us know what he says.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/afternoon/evening depending on where you are. I slept i quite late today. Julie hope your knee is feeling some better and Pup Lover it is good to hear you seem to be recovering. Love the robin picture; really stands out against the snowy setting.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how beautiful and serene is that - thanks for sharing caren.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> The snow yesterday, not sure why it turned blue when put the frame around it. The spots on the picture are from the snow melting on the windshield.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> you people - lol - bet you don't like butterbeans either.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam as long as they are the smaller ones I do like butter beans the large ones have a different texture that I don't care for


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - what fun - did you go down the sliding hill?

sam

[quote=5mmdpns

The view of my town from the top of the sliding hill.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Agnescr congratulations on the retirement soon. May you enjoy it as much as I do!
> 
> Speaking of beans I can't think of a bean that I don't like. I especially love speckled butter beans and blackeyed peas. Oh yes now let's not forget navy beans either. LOL Unfortunately I love most foods I've ever tried. Would love to try rhubarb ie; it sounds good.


rhubarb is wonderful! when I was a little girl I would pick it straight out of my great author t n grannys gardens and eat it raw with no sugar nothing! these days I prefer it with sugar in a cobbler yummy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

exactly - you could substitute most anything for the chocolate.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> This sounds heavenly!!!! Is there a recipe or just substitute these for the chocolate???
> 
> 
> nclavalley said:
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> So nice to hear from you Rita - do we get to see pictures of your knitting!!! AZ
> 
> 
> redriet60 said:
> ...


I'll post pictures when I'm finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are counting the days with you agnes.

sam


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I just wanted to let you know of one of my plans for next year -- I have talked to a couple of you about this.
> 
> I am seriously thinking about doing a series of workshops to teach people some items they can make for Christmas next year. I believe we will start it in July and do at least 7 or 8 workshops. I am trying to think of a name for the series.
> 
> ...


Santa's Workshops

Maybe you could say Santa's Mitten Workshop, Santa's Cowl Workshop,etc


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stay with us rita - we love having you at the tea table - we don't seem to see you as often as we would like - you can just skim read if you like. we'll be saving a "warmed up" seat and hot tea for you.

sam



redriet60 said:


> Okay I'm half way, page 17, I don't seem to be able to catch up. Anyway, so enjoy all the happy marriage stories, wish I had one to add, congratulations to you all. Prayers for quick recovery for all who have colds or flu and a extra prayer for the knee of Lurker, I know how that feels, not fun at all. Marianne, I so admire your attitude about your illness, you know we are all pulling for you, and all praying for you. I'm so sorry for all of you who lost loved ones, and for the scary things that happened to some of you. Especially the robbery, I don't think I could go back there again.
> 
> There are a lot of wonderful recipes, I like the meatloaf and I wish my family liked black-eyed peas and cabbage, sure sounds good to me. Love the thought of warm cornbread with honey but had to throw out all my cornmeal, it had bugs in it, yuk.
> Still knitting, finishing Christmas presents. Don't seem to be able to keep up with anything, but I am not going to let it bother me, I just keep going.
> Rita


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful work purl2diva - love the hat. i have seen that pattern for the scarf - was it difficult to knit? i love doing short rows.

sam



purl2diva said:


> I made this scarf last year to practice short rows. It has had no real destination. A short while ago someone on KP asked for hats and scarves for a women's rehab shelter. I didn't have enough yarn for a hat so added some black. This is Sorlenna's pattern but I goofed on the first band and didn't want to frog since it is part mohair and difficult to rip. I purposely made the same goof at the top so it ended up being symmetrical. I will mail them on Wednesday.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

here is a picture of my scarf so far, learning more about my kindle every day lol the color is called blue hyacinth it is a pink, purple, bluish purple. it is Florafil super soft cotton American wildflowers collection. Pprobably more than you all wanted to know sorry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love goodwill and concinement stores - if you are careful you can get great clothing for minimal cost. cudos to y ou daughter.

as far as the gathering on the "moser farm" i am planning on it happening - absolutely - come one - come all.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Afternoon Sam! I'm right there with you on staying up late then sleeping away the day. Oh well, guess we are going nto an age reversal of sorts. LOL
> 
> Told my DH and DD about the hopeful gathering in Defiance this coming summer and they thought it sounded really cool. Hope this actually happens.
> 
> DD is going to fix a stir fry for dinner tonight. She is becoming quite a good cook. She asked me if I wanted to go shopping with her but I declined since I'm in knitting mode. Her friends are having a semi formal dress New Years party so she is headed to a store called Platos to find something to wear. Platos is a recycle gentley used clothing store. She has sold severals of her own items to the store and made many purchases there herself. I love that she and her friends are all into such places and very economically minded.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah nanacaren.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Butter beans and lima beans are good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how beautiful and serene is that - thanks for sharing caren.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


You are most welcome. That is a view of my road, it had been plowed before I went shopping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> here is a picture of my scarf so far, learning more about my kindle every day lol the color is called blue hyacinth it is a pink, purple, bluish purple. it is Florafil super soft cotton American wildflowers collection. Pprobably more than you all wanted to know sorry


i just love the colours!
I am waiting for a car to come take me to the local emergency doctor- thanks to our brilliant practice- and they are sure it will be covered by our Accident Corporation Commission so I won't have to pay! Rufus is going to have to wait a week or two for his jab, just not possible to control him with both sides out of action!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> i love goodwill and concinement stores - if you are careful you can get great clothing for minimal cost. cudos to y ou daughter.
> 
> as far as the gathering on the "moser farm" i am planning on it happening - absolutely - come one - come all.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Purl2Diva I LOVE that scarf! Can you share the pattern? The combo look terrific!


Sorry, Gwen. It is not a free pattern but can be found on Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/molly-11


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > here is a picture of my scarf so far, learning more about my kindle every day lol the color is called blue hyacinth it is a pink, purple, bluish purple. it is Florafil super soft cotton American wildflowers collection. Pprobably more than you all wanted to know sorry
> ...


Glad to hear you are going to get that knee checked out. I do hope your insurance covers it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > here is a picture of my scarf so far, learning more about my kindle every day lol the color is called blue hyacinth it is a pink, purple, bluish purple. it is Florafil super soft cotton American wildflowers collection. Pprobably more than you all wanted to know sorry
> ...


Yay! so glad you are getting to the Dr and it won't cost you anything. such a relief I am sure on both counts. I do hope that you can find someone more reliable to help with your yard work. (((Hugs)))to you Lurker


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the pattern - think it would work as a regular scarf also. thanks for sharing.

sam



Pup lover said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/28-row-scarf maybe this will work?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those look intertesting - let us know how they work.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> When at the yarn store yesterday I picked up a different yarn needle for weaving in ends. One of the ladies there said she loves it and it is much easier to thread. I'm anxious to give them a try.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't let him get away gwen - he is definitely a keeper.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DH is so sweet..just handed me a flyer from paper showing yarn at Michaels is 50% off. Oh how tempting.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rubbarb pie is also good.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful scarf pup lover - and the color is wonderful.

where would i look for the pattern?

sam



Pup lover said:


> here is a picture of my scarf so far, learning more about my kindle every day lol the color is called blue hyacinth it is a pink, purple, bluish purple. it is Florafil super soft cotton American wildflowers collection. Pprobably more than you all wanted to know sorry


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We love consignment thrift stores also they are great for finding books and all kinds of things. 

I had a pancake and half a piece of sausage for breakfast and a piece of cheese pizza left over from DHs breakfast a while ago am hungry and tummy has handled this so will probably go easier for supper don't want to undo the colitis easing up am just happy to be hungry again. Thank you all for the prayers and healing wishes. I appreciate and love you all!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I posted it on I think page 38? it is a free ravelry pattern.

uote=thewren]beautiful scarf pup lover - and the color is wonderful.

where would i look for the pattern?

sam



Pup lover said:


> here is a picture of my scarf so far, learning more about my kindle every day lol the color is called blue hyacinth it is a pink, purple, bluish purple. it is Florafil super soft cotton American wildflowers collection. Pprobably more than you all wanted to know sorry


[/quote]


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> rubbarb pie is also good.
> 
> sam
> 
> was supposed to say great aunt. thanks auto correct


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a problem but will have to wait a bit before purchasing bit love the pattern. Thanks!



purl2diva said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Purl2Diva I LOVE that scarf! Can you share the pattern? The combo look terrific!
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

positive healing energy winging your way myfanwy - hopefully it is nothig that an ace bandage and rest won't fix.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > here is a picture of my scarf so far, learning more about my kindle every day lol the color is called blue hyacinth it is a pink, purple, bluish purple. it is Florafil super soft cotton American wildflowers collection. Pprobably more than you all wanted to know sorry
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy still coming your way pup lover - want you in the pink real soon.

sam



Pup lover said:


> We love consignment thrift stores also they are great for finding books and all kinds of things.
> 
> I had a pancake and half a piece of sausage for breakfast and a piece of cheese pizza left over from DHs breakfast a while ago am hungry and tummy has handled this so will probably go easier for supper don't want to undo the colitis easing up am just happy to be hungry again. Thank you all for the prayers and healing wishes. I appreciate and love you all!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> on this website - on the right hand side - the oh baby baby booties - i wonder if it would be possible to tweek the pattern for adults. what do you think five?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam since the gathering is at your farm it would be best if you were the one to decide a date IMHO. We certainly don't want to inconvenience you especially with the little one on it's way. Give it some thought and let us know when you can so we can plan ahead. I hope this doesn't come off as pushy; it certainly isn't meant to be. I guess I'm just thinking of trying to put aside a bit in order to do this.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone -- I just wanted to let you know of one of my plans for next year -- I have talked to a couple of you about this.
> ...


That could work too --- I am getting some good ideas. not sure whether we should call them holiday express -mittens, or scarves or other subject -- which was one I liked, or whether to
to go to individual names. I will talk to my partner and figure out which one we will use.

I think it could work out well for the KP members as if we start in July, and have say, l0 different fairly quick projects (including some we have already taught like the slippers, and the newsboy cap, it could work out well. i am still thinking it through but it is great to have the TP to sound out my ideas. Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am finally caught up - 

just ordered the pattern pup lover - i love short rows - this is the first christmas present for next year. yeah for me. i even ordered 4 balls of the yarn they showed in sunrise.

it is 22 degrees right now - gary and the boys are sled riding. the bright sun - while not too warm - was enough to melt the roads so they are dry which is good. people forget from winter to winter how to drive in the snow - either that or they have no sense.

hickory is sound asleep on my side of the bed - head on my pillow - very cute - survivor is tucked up against his back side. she is hickory's nemesis - everytime i start to pet hickory she comes around rubbing up against him so she gets petted also. puff is laying on the living room floor in a sunbeam. so all is quiet and peaceful.

have some beautiful yarn i bought on our yarn crawl in seattle - deep reds, greens, oranges, purples. it is burly spun - 100% wool - guage 2.5 sts/inch on #14's - spun by brown sheep company, inc - mitchell, nebraska. it's called strawberry patch - i was thinking of using size 17 neeedles doing a *k1, yo, k2tog* to end of row end k1. i'm just unsure whether i should do this on both rows or whether i should purl the second row. maybe i better knit on some scrap yarn first.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam what does burly spun mean?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did shirley - thanks - downloaded and printed the pattern - maybe present for next christmas.

i am all enthused about starting presents for next year. that is 18 gifts - i best get busy. lol

sam



Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > on this website - on the right hand side - the oh baby baby booties - i wonder if it would be possible to tweek the pattern for adults. what do you think five?
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let me talk to heidi and gary - even with the little one i don't think it matters when. i would like to hear from all of you as to what time of summer works best for you. i was thinking mid to late july but most anytime would work i'm thinking.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam since the gathering is at your farm it would be best if you were the one to decide a date IMHO. We certainly don't want to inconvenience you especially with the little one on it's way. Give it some thought and let us know when you can so we can plan ahead. I hope this doesn't come off as pushy; it certainly isn't meant to be. I guess I'm just thinking of trying to put aside a bit in order to do this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mid to late July sounds good but in reality anytime would probably work; the farther out the more time to save!



thewren said:


> let me talk to heidi and gary - even with the little one i don't think it matters when. i would like to hear from all of you as to what time of summer works best for you. i was thinking mid to late july but most anytime would work i'm thinking.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is the website gwen:

http://www.brownsheep.com/yarns/burly-spun?view=category


Gweniepooh said:


> Sam what does burly spun mean?


they don't give much of a description - but it is SUPER bulky with just a hint of "thick and thin" changes in thickness - i have never worked with yarn this heavy - it will be interesting. i think it is the type yarn you need to be careful with the pattern - i think something flat without a lot of texture would work - the yarn has enough texture in itself.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> you people - lol - bet you don't like butterbeans either.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, I am right with you on those there lima beans and I love buttered beans. I cant say as I have ever had black eyed peas. I love those lima beans with butter and with a little stewed tomatoes and toast. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> on this website - on the right hand side - the oh baby baby booties - i wonder if it would be possible to tweek the pattern for adults. what do you think five?
> 
> sam





5mmdpns said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-sock-pattern-in-8-sizes-archived


Yes, Sam, I love that pattern and have been doing it for years. For the baby booties you would do a cast on of 32 or 36 stitches. Absolutely do-able in my books Sam!!!! You cant go wrong with the pattern! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is the website gwen:
> 
> http://www.brownsheep.com/yarns/burly-spun?view=category
> 
> ...


They have some pretty nice colors. I think it would make a rather nice jacket.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> ooh - what fun - did you go down the sliding hill?
> sam
> 
> 
> ...


nope Sam, not this year yet. hahah, it is a long long climb back up to the top, unless you have a friend with a skidoo who will run you back up! Some ski down it with their cross country skis and just keep on going through the trails. It is fun though. Sometimes you can make a little fire at the top in the picnic area and keep warm, toast some marshmellows, hot chocolate, hahah, fun times!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning/afternoon/evening depending on where you are. I slept i quite late today. Julie hope your knee is feeling some better and Pup Lover it is good to hear you seem to be recovering. Love the robin picture; really stands out against the snowy setting.
> 
> In addition to starting the baby blanket last night decided to give a go a using dpns to make socks. Attempted using fingering weight and size 2 US needles but really having trouble with the cat that is on hand. froggesd what little I had done and am going to attempt a basic tube sock in worsted weight. Seem to be able to manage the slightly larger needles 7-8 better with this silly cast. Plan to do nothing but knit today and check in with KTP If I find a simple sock with heel pattern may do that insstead. Suggestion and opinions always welcome!


My opinion is that you are absolutely marvellous to manage to knit with a cast on! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/afternoon/evening depending on where you are. I slept i quite late today. Julie hope your knee is feeling some better and Pup Lover it is good to hear you seem to be recovering. Love the robin picture; really stands out against the snowy setting.
> ...


So sorry this had to happen now!

Edit - I've read now that you're going to see the doc - good!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Agnescr congratulations on the retirement soon. May you enjoy it as much as I do!
> ...


When I was small, we dipped the straight-out-of-the-garden rhubarb into a bag of sugar and ate it! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is funny Kate; the owner of the LYS called me hard core! LOL.



KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/afternoon/evening depending on where you are. I slept i quite late today. Julie hope your knee is feeling some better and Pup Lover it is good to hear you seem to be recovering. Love the robin picture; really stands out against the snowy setting.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


me too!!! only the sugar was in one of those old red and white tin cups!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam since the gathering is at your farm it would be best if you were the one to decide a date IMHO. We certainly don't want to inconvenience you especially with the little one on it's way. Give it some thought and let us know when you can so we can plan ahead. I hope this doesn't come off as pushy; it certainly isn't meant to be. I guess I'm just thinking of trying to put aside a bit in order to do this.


I'm getting soooo jealous already! :evil: Would love to be there, but it's just too far.  You lot had better take loads of pictures, so the rest of us can feel like we were there too. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Too far for me too -- oh well, It is an interesting experience to meet online friends. I organized a 'retreat' in Strathmore Alberta, we had online friends come from the Maritimes and all the Provinces, as well as Boston, Atlanta, Idaho and California. It became a yearly retreat and some of the same people are still meeting each summer up near Red Deer. lots of fun and interesting to put faces with our expectations -- no one looked like I expected. very lovely time though.

Everyone who goes - take your cameras!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Sam since the gathering is at your farm it would be best if you were the one to decide a date IMHO. We certainly don't want to inconvenience you especially with the little one on it's way. Give it some thought and let us know when you can so we can plan ahead. I hope this doesn't come off as pushy; it certainly isn't meant to be. I guess I'm just thinking of trying to put aside a bit in order to do this.
> ...


I agree with you Kate!!!! I am not likely getting to Sam's either, but like you I will most definitely be expecting pictures!!! :thumbup:  :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wouldn't it be cool if those that couldn't attend could download skype, use all be able to connect wirelessly to the internet and then be there virtually! I know I'm probably just dreaming but does sound so exciting. I hope I'm able to save enough to attend. Like someone else posted...appy to carpool with my van. Marianne and I have already chatted some about it and I just hope her health continues to improve so she also can go. Van seats 6 comfortably. I love to dream and plan.



KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Sam since the gathering is at your farm it would be best if you were the one to decide a date IMHO. We certainly don't want to inconvenience you especially with the little one on it's way. Give it some thought and let us know when you can so we can plan ahead. I hope this doesn't come off as pushy; it certainly isn't meant to be. I guess I'm just thinking of trying to put aside a bit in order to do this.
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> you people - lol - bet you don't like butterbeans either.
> 
> sam


I like butterbeans; it's lima beans & green beans that I could live without..


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi again 5mm! I've almost finished the cuff of one of the tube socks; 4 more rows to go. Of course I've been knitting all day LOL! Will have to take a break before I do anymore; forearm where one of the incisions is aching some. Slow going for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely five - love stewed tomatoes. i've enjoyed black eyed peas done with a ham hock - very tasty.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely caren - a beautiful jacket.

sam


NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > here is the website gwen:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We will be cooking the blackeyed peas with a ham hock new years day along with corn muffins and greens. Going to make a ham and scalloped potatoe casserole tomorrow to use up the ham.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> we need pictures redkimba
> 
> sam


FINISHED! Now I need to give my hands a rest; my knuckles were beginning to pop & cramp...

I don't remember where the lighter purple yarn came from, but I know it's wool. The dark purple was a Secret Santa gift of Natasha's Hand Spun Yarn brand (100% silk).

I have enough left over that I may try making a pair of mitts (like the ones in the latest Piecework magazine)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

* beautiful*is it a gift or for your self? 


Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we need pictures redkimba
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi again 5mm! I've almost finished the cuff of one of the tube socks; 4 more rows to go. Of course I've been knitting all day LOL! Will have to take a break before I do anymore; forearm where one of the incisions is aching some. Slow going for sure.


Oh, I love the brown & turquoise in this. We need a "like" button in here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you; the yarn is Redheart supersaver Earth and Sky.


Redkimba said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again 5mm! I've almost finished the cuff of one of the tube socks; 4 more rows to go. Of course I've been knitting all day LOL! Will have to take a break before I do anymore; forearm where one of the incisions is aching some. Slow going for sure.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi again 5mm! I've almost finished the cuff of one of the tube socks; 4 more rows to go. Of course I've been knitting all day LOL! Will have to take a break before I do anymore; forearm where one of the incisions is aching some. Slow going for sure.


Looking good!!!!! way to go!!!  colors are really nice too! I am liking that! some knitting time is better than none at all! slow turtle won the race too in the end.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> positive healing energy winging your way myfanwy - hopefully it is nothig that an ace bandage and rest won't fix.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


fortunately not a tear- just inflamed and can't have anti-inflamatories so ice and physiotherapy, and go back to the doctor if it continues, oh and heat rubs- so that is pretty basic!

Just lunched on my rye bread, home grown lettuce and tomatoes- spread the bread with marmite not butter and felt very virtuous!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm on my way gwen - have my bib on.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> We will be cooking the blackeyed peas with a ham hock new years day along with corn muffins and greens. Going to make a ham and scalloped potatoe casserole tomorrow to use up the ham.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> definitely five - love stewed tomatoes. i've enjoyed black eyed peas done with a ham hock - very tasty.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Got my ham hock all ready for the pea soup tomorrow Sam. Just tossing in chopped onions and some pennie carrots with it! umm yumms for me! :-D


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely redkimba - really like the color combination. is it for you?

sam



Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we need pictures redkimba
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie I'm so glad there wasn't a tear. Rest that leg now and apply the cold pack.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we need pictures redkimba
> ...


Very beautiful!!! love the colors and the stitch work!! :thumbup:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> fortunately not a tear - just inflamed and can't have anti-inflamatories so ice and physiotherapy, and go back to the doctor if it continues, oh and heat rubs- so that is pretty basic!
> 
> Just lunched on my rye bread, home grown lettuce and tomatoes- spread the bread with marmite not butter and felt very virtuous!


Thank you for the update. Glad to know the knee is not that bad (all things considering). Please take care with & of it.

One day I will have to try marmite. It always sounds so interesting when I hear about it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi again 5mm! I've almost finished the cuff of one of the tube socks; 4 more rows to go. Of course I've been knitting all day LOL! Will have to take a break before I do anymore; forearm where one of the incisions is aching some. Slow going for sure.
> ...


the like button is the smilie thumbsup! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah myfanwy - sending more healing energy -

what is marmite?

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie I'm so glad there wasn't a tear. Rest that leg now and apply the cold pack.


will do, maam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Man - I need to read what I type..... I meant to say - Boy, he really is a keeper!!!! ha ha ! AZ 


AZ Sticks said:


> Boy is really is a keeper!!!
> 
> 
> Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > fortunately not a tear - just inflamed and can't have anti-inflamatories so ice and physiotherapy, and go back to the doctor if it continues, oh and heat rubs- so that is pretty basic!
> ...


it is one of those things that rouses strong opinion- my 3 year old grand son loves it- plasters it all over his face- very important not to spread it thickly- easy does it for a first try- I knew the knee could not be too serious because resting it is ok- it's when I have to stand up or sit down it tells me it 's not right!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Got it!!


thewren said:


> exactly - you could substitute most anything for the chocolate.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

redriet60 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > So nice to hear from you Rita - do we get to see pictures of your knitting!!! AZ
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah myfanwy - sending more healing energy -
> 
> what is marmite?
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love the colors!!! the name is right on spot !!!! this is going to be wonderful Pup lover - AZ


Pup lover said:


> here is a picture of my scarf so far, learning more about my kindle every day lol the color is called blue hyacinth it is a pink, purple, bluish purple. it is Florafil super soft cotton American wildflowers collection. Pprobably more than you all wanted to know sorry


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I knew what you meant AZ. I laughed at myself earlier today when I saw I had posted that I had a cat on my arm istead of cast. Of course I could also have a cat there seeing as Alfred kitty loves to interupt my knitting. lol


AZ Sticks said:


> Man - I need to read what I type..... I meant to say - Boy, he really is a keeper!!!! ha ha ! AZ
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Julie I so hope this is nothing serious - but I'm glad you are getting it looked at - Rufus will happily wait for his shots - let us know what's up. luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > here is a picture of my scarf so far, learning more about my kindle every day lol the color is called blue hyacinth it is a pink, purple, bluish purple. it is Florafil super soft cotton American wildflowers collection. Pprobably more than you all wanted to know sorry
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > positive healing energy winging your way myfanwy - hopefully it is nothig that an ace bandage and rest won't fix.
> ...


Have not heard of marmite just googled it sounds interesting I cannot come up with anything similar in the US. 5 or anyone any help?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah myfanwy - sending more healing energy -
> 
> what is marmite?
> 
> ...


yup! what Sam said!!! 
Myfanwy, do you have a tensor bandage/wrap on the knee for support?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


To my knowledge there is nothing like it in Canada or the US. My aunt used to have family in England send it to her for her children.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't be tempted to over do Pup lover - small meals are easiest on your system at first. Glad you feel like eating - that's a step in the right direction dear!! AZ
I too love the consignment and thrift shops - I can just browse around and look at everything!!! Often find treasures for my home, yard and even as gifts for certain people - my DD loves my thrift store finds!!



Pup lover said:


> We love consignment thrift stores also they are great for finding books and all kinds of things.
> 
> I had a pancake and half a piece of sausage for breakfast and a piece of cheese pizza left over from DHs breakfast a while ago am hungry and tummy has handled this so will probably go easier for supper don't want to undo the colitis easing up am just happy to be hungry again. Thank you all for the prayers and healing wishes. I appreciate and love you all!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Here is the basic stuff about marmite, a big outlet manufacturing plant is being rebuilt in New Zealand:
1902, the Marmite Food Company Limited was born and a small factory was opened in Burton, UK. 
Marmite got a boost with the discovery of vitamins in 1912. Yeast was discovered to be a great source of five important 'B' vitamins. As a result Marmite was included in soldiers' ration packs during World War 2.

Did you know,
Legend has it that the Marmite name may have derived from the famous French stew 'petite marmite'. A 'marmite'  pronounced 'mar-meet'  is a French stockpot or cooking pot like the one shown on the jar, and shaped a bit like the jar itself. 
Marmite is 100% vegetarian and an excellent source of vitamin B12  needed by red blood cells. One 4g serving of Marmite also contains a range of other B vitamins such as folic acid but has almost zero fat and only 9 calories. And it is a HALAL product.

Marmite is made from
Yeast Extract
Salt
Vegetable Extract
Vitamin: Niacin, Thiamin
Spice extracts
Riboflavin, Folic acid
Celery extract
Vitamin B12


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

DH is working on switching his hours around again he goes back to work Tuesday night. I managed to clean the kitchen n pay bills and I'm done. back in my recliner with my little dog. She has been staying closer to me this last week which is a comfort if irritating at times. If the recliner were bigger the big dog would be up here to. time for tv and knitting . prayers n hugs to all


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That's our Gwen - the hard core knitter!!!! you are so cute! AZ



Gweniepooh said:


> That is funny Kate; the owner of the LYS called me hard core! LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh Julie I so hope this is nothing serious - but I'm glad you are getting it looked at - Rufus will happily wait for his shots - let us know what's up. luv-AZ
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thank you AZ!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

love the color combo red - very nice - AZ


Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we need pictures redkimba
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > yeah myfanwy - sending more healing energy -
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Gwen I'm working on a hat in these colors - love it!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Hi again 5mm! I've almost finished the cuff of one of the tube socks; 4 more rows to go. Of course I've been knitting all day LOL! Will have to take a break before I do anymore; forearm where one of the incisions is aching some. Slow going for sure.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So glad there is no tear - you will just have to follow the drs. orders and stay off of it as much as possible. Rest easy my friend - AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > positive healing energy winging your way myfanwy - hopefully it is nothig that an ace bandage and rest won't fix.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Ben with Marmite in younger days


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

ha! we know each other so well we are reading each others minds..... AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> I knew what you meant AZ. I laughed at myself earlier today when I saw I had posted that I had a cat on my arm istead of cast. Of course I could also have a cat there seeing as Alfred kitty loves to interupt my knitting. lol
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker loved the pic of Ben eating marmite. I remember when oldest DD would feed herself she would "clean" her face with her spoon and continue eating. It was so funny to watch.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam have you ever had it fried or stewed with tomatoes? I especially love the nutty flavor of the fried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

5mm. Your daughter of the heart sounds amazing. 
Sassafras


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have to start going to bed ealier - it just doesn't work for me to stay up late - then i sleep half the day away,
> 
> bright sunshine - very cold - snow is blinding when you look at it.
> 
> sam


We had another 3-4'' today during both morning services, Sam. It finally tapered off during the afternoon. Temps likely down in the single digits tonight and tomorrow night.

Tonight we had the whole family gathered again because older DD and family missed the Friday night dinner to celebrate our anniversary. Today Paula (older DD) and I made chicken and dumplings with flat/rolled dumplings. She uses my MIL's recipe which is not my favorite type of dumpling, but hey, she was doing the dumpling-making so I let her.

We had just enough leftover to send home with her so the her hubby would have good things to eat when she is at work during the next few evenings and she won't have to cook. She brought a small chocolate cake with a glaze and a sprinkle of choc. chips on top. We found peach ice cream in the freezer and called that dessert. GGD was as busy as any 3 yo is likely to be. They left shortly after dinner to return her to her mother, and now I am taking a break.

Debating whether to finish reading KTP or get a start on some knitting. A hard choice, I know. LOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Butter beans cooked from dry beans with onions and seasonings and then heated slowly in some really good barbecue sauce with cornbread and honey or apple butter have been served around this family for New Year's. Accompanied by cole slaw, they make a fine meal.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam,
High desert 32 at night, 48 by noon. 
Pool exercise, in warm water at least 80 degrees helps fibromyalgia and arthritis and seems to induce better sleep. Maybe because it is more relaxing than gymn equipment. 
Zumba good for core, energizing goodness after Zumba I can go thru chores Lockett split.
My favorite is baby Lima bean soup. Yum.
Sassafras


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Agnescr congratulations on the retirement soon. May you enjoy it as much as I do!
> 
> Speaking of beans I can't think of a bean that I don't like. I especially love speckled butter beans and blackeyed peas. Oh yes now let's not forget navy beans either. LOL Unfortunately I love most foods I've ever tried. Would love to try rhubarb ie; it sounds good.


Oh, Gwen!! Rhubarb pie, rhubarb/pineapple, rhubarb/strawberry, rhubarb custard--any of them in a flaky crust would be heaven!!!

I've made them all and loved each one.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Take it easy sweetie - have a nice snuggle with your pup and knit away..... AZ


Pup lover said:


> DH is working on switching his hours around again he goes back to work Tuesday night. I managed to clean the kitchen n pay bills and I'm done. back in my recliner with my little dog. She has been staying closer to me this last week which is a comfort if irritating at times. If the recliner were bigger the big dog would be up here to. time for tv and knitting . prayers n hugs to all


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Look at those blue eyes!!!! Ha I love the pic Lurker - I think I have one like that with my Adam and spaghetti sauce!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a nice family event - so happy for you dear Joy - stay warm.... AZ


jheiens said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i have to start going to bed ealier - it just doesn't work for me to stay up late - then i sleep half the day away,
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do you have to prepare the rhubarb any special way? I've never even seen it cooked before.



jheiens said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Agnescr congratulations on the retirement soon. May you enjoy it as much as I do!
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

KateB, that little one certainly is growing fast. Love the picture in your avatar.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay just looked up how to prepare rhubarb. Will have to check in grocery store to see if they have any. Is this the season to find it?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am so excited. I imagine some of you have looked at the beautiful knitting and crochet done by Ranji from India. We have gotten to know each other privately and she has told me about the market where she buys yarn - the yarn she uses for her projects is so lovely -very rich colors . She just phoned me from Vancouver Island. she is staying with her daughter who is expecting and will be there for 3 months. She had mentioned she would call me but I didn't realize she was coming this soon.

She has brought me some wool from India!! I can't believe it. She is also hoping to teach a workshop for me in the fall. I am so pleased. I should have said I AM hopping she will teach a crochet workshop in the fall. She hasn't said no!!

This is a wonderful place-- and I value all the friends I have made on KP and in the Tea Party. She is feeling the cold and saw her first snow. It is unusual for snow in Courtenay on the Island but there was a white Christmas so she was very thrilled - she said she walked in it and made a snowball.

She made my day! Shirley

ps. I hope you will search ranji and check out her work -- it is outstanding - check all the different topics -


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> 5mm. Your daughter of the heart sounds amazing.
> Sassafras


Thank you Sassafras! She and my son used to be engaged 10 years ago and I loved her from the start. I guess the feeling was very mutual and we sort of adopted each other! She is amazing to me. Her faith is quite strong and we have our prayers and laughter shared equally between us. She and my son parted ways after two years of being engaged but remain friends. Daughter o' my heart lives in Michegan and son lives out in Vancouver BC.  :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so wonderful Shirley! You'll have to post pics of the yarn when you receive it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay just looked up how to prepare rhubarb. Will have to check in grocery store to see if they have any. Is this the season to find it?


Check in the frozen fruit section at the grocery store. Most stores will carry frozen rhubarb when the seasonal is not in.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

You just chop rhubarb into 1in lengths & cook with a dash of water to stop it sticking & sugar to your taste, Makes a lovely crumble, but remember...DO NOT eat the leaves. The husband of my friend did & fortunately lived to regret it. 

Tessa


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so wonderful Shirley! You'll have to post pics of the yarn when you receive it.


I am trying to think of what I can send her. Maybe i will make a waterfall top for her. it is very very hot there in the summer - she said it is at least 46"C - will have to think about something that can travel easily.

Shirley


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Dreamweaver, How are you? How was your Christmas? I do hope all is going good your way. Is it? how are the family? love hearing from everyone


Hi There - Glad to see you at the TP.... We had a great Christmas... other than youngest DD losing the front bumper on her car when she got stuck in the mud ddue to the rain!!! We even had snow on Christmas Day.. We did all the traditional foods, etc. but it was the first year the girls did not put cookies out for Santa.... I kind of miss that young wide-eyed innocence....

Mom is doing so much better now that I have her off the medication that was causing a problem... but still needs al lot of attention.

The grands are so busy and keep up hopping... I'm feeling much better, but we both still have a lot of routine Dr. visits and such to deal with the first of the year... I am not amused..... Hope you are feeling a little better too....


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay just looked up how to prepare rhubarb. Will have to check in grocery store to see if they have any. Is this the season to find it?


you should be able to find it with the frozen fruit, it is in season late spring early summer. the following is my granny s cobbler receipt good with any kind of fruit.

butter the bottom of a 9x 13 pan and sprinkle a 1/4 c of brown sugar on bottom cover bottom of pan with fruit of your choice (have only used frozen or fresh have not tried canned) sprinkle 1 tablespoon flour over fruit

mix 1 c flour
3/4 c sugar
1 tsp baking powder
1/2 c milk
1/2 c melted butter and 1 egg

pour over fruit and bake 1 hour at 350

knitted one row on scarf not able to concentrate on it


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> My friend was out and about on thursday at a local beauty spot " Falkland Hill Falkland Fife", when she met this cheeky wee chap.she had just pushed the car door open when he alighted and sat for a few minutes allowing her to take his picture,one of the few places in Fife to get some snow last week


That is just so cute! I tease DH about being St. Francis of Assissi... as there is a bird at the nursery that will actually come and land on his hand for a brief visit... I have no idea why....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> huzzah! another leftie!


I'm a leftie too and so is my husband and both of my daughters....


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Julie, that is a lovely photo of Ben covered in Marmite. Love his big blue eyes.

Glad the leg is not as bad as it sounds, but it still hurts as though something dreadful is going on, doesn't it?

Tessa


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dreamweaver, How are you? How was your Christmas? I do hope all is going good your way. Is it? how are the family? love hearing from everyone
> ...


I am glad to heat you and DH are feeling better routine Dr visits are better than unexpected praying you get things squared away on the first visit. glad mom is doing better with change in medication.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Preparing rhubarb is very simple: wash, after trimming off the leaves. They are very poisonous!!! Cut the stalks into 1to 1 1/2'' pieces. These can be stewed in small amount of water and a good measure of table sugar, depending on the amount of rhubarb. Stir while cooking on fairly low heat until no identifiable pieces remain. This makes a sauce similar to applesauce. Taste for sweetness and chill as you would apple sauce. Can also be spread on toast like apple butter.

For pies, the same cleaning process and cutting size are used. Follow pie instructions for proportions of fruit and sugar for pie pan size. Each of the pies, except the custard, will be a two-crust pie. 

If you can't find a recipe in your cook books, let me know and I will look them up for you tomorrow. I could probably mail them, snail mail, as quickly as I could get them all posted here.

Rhubarb has a ''tang'' to it that enhances the sweetness of the sugar. It can be frozen without sugar if you happen to come up on a good quantity of it. I have even bought it already bagged and frozen at restaurant suppliers.

The rhubarb custard pie makes up better if only fresh is used.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

redriet60 wrote:
I thought the same thing, slimy, the tomatoes have a lot of acid that is supposed to take care of the slimy stuff and you can of course add onions. Have not tried it yet, I do like the deep fried.[/quote]

The acid in tomatoes grown these days, unless heirloom, are not acid enough to even can safely at home, if extra acid is not added.
The process to do away with sliminess is the sauteing in hot oil, lightly covering the bottom of the skillet. Then the tomatoes are added; the okra's juice then thickens the juice of the tomatoes as the two simmer together.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

No rhubarb until spring, Gwen, unless you can find it frozen, which is not likely in a typical grocery store. When it's available, you might be able to find it up into the early summer months.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks PupLover! I most definitely will try this. If I get out tomorrow will check in th frozen section. I take it from the recipe I do not have to cook the frozen rhubarb first is that correct?



Pup lover said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Okay just looked up how to prepare rhubarb. Will have to check in grocery store to see if they have any. Is this the season to find it?
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks PupLover! I most definitely will try this. If I get out tomorrow will check in th frozen section. I take it from the recipe I do not have to cook the frozen rhubarb first is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


correct no need to cook first I would thaw it at least partially and drain off any water . I usually put down a thick layer of fruit as it does cook down quite a bit I usually use about 4 cups of fruit


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sure hope I can find it in the frozen section. There are several different chain grocery stores near me so hopefully I will. I'd love to make this New Years Dayart out the year with a new food option.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay just looked up how to prepare rhubarb. Will have to check in grocery store to see if they have any. Is this the season to find it?


Look in the freezer section too sometimes they will have it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I willNanaCaren. By the way how are you doing this evening? Also how is Jamie holding up?



NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Okay just looked up how to prepare rhubarb. Will have to check in grocery store to see if they have any. Is this the season to find it?
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I willNanaCaren. By the way how are you doing this evening? Also how is Jamie holding up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am doing pretty good. Still fighting this chest cold going on six weeks now. Jamie has had her friend over all day and Jerrica is spending the night. they are keeping each other company.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear that cold is still lingering on. Have you seen a doctor just in case you need an antibiotic?


NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I willNanaCaren. By the way how are you doing this evening? Also how is Jamie holding up?
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Went to visit mother today. She was actually pretty good, but when we got there, she was still in bed! We took her to my sister's and we ate lunch. Meatloaf, new potatoes, green beans and cornbread. Lorna Doone pie for dessert. It was delicious! I did bring home a piece of pie, and tonight I will have pinto beans with ham. I made the beans yesterday with the leftover Christmas ham. Should have saved some for my black-eyed peas.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I am on antibiotics now have to go back again in a week to see how things are. I am so over this and want it to go away, I have other plans that don't include a cold.



Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry to hear that cold is still lingering on. Have you seen a doctor just in case you need an antibiotic?
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I will keep you on my prayer list NanaCaren that this chest cold will quickly come to an end. 

Hellow again PammieGlad you were able to see your mom and take her out for a bit. Your lunch sounded yummy.

Well I have beenknitting and on the KTP literally all day so I thonk I need a break. Hope to see you all tomorrow. Have a blessed evening and peace to all.
Gwen


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I will keep you on my prayer list NanaCaren that this chest cold will quickly come to an end.
> 
> Hellow again PammieGlad you were able to see your mom and take her out for a bit. Your lunch sounded yummy.
> 
> ...


Have a good night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker loved the pic of Ben eating marmite. I remember when oldest DD would feed herself she would "clean" her face with her spoon and continue eating. It was so funny to watch.


Pity we did not have such easy photography, when ours were small! Also I notice a drop off in numbers of photographs of 'number two' I think Mums are just so much busier second time round.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Look at those blue eyes!!!! Ha I love the pic Lurker - I think I have one like that with my Adam and spaghetti sauce!!!!
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


We had a labrador who 'cleaned up' around the high chair- made such light work for me! I think Ben will be breaking hearts before much longer- he is a very gentle child.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Think this years flu shot missed the strain that is going around. So many friends and family are sick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get the flu shot..ever! I swear it weakens your immune system. My daughter worked years ago in a hospital research lab and they all got the flu shot except her..the flu shot people were all sick two weeks later! My daughter was fine. Yes, they missed the strain a few years ago too, if I recall. Keep your immune system strong, eat properly, get lots of sleep, and wash, wash, wash your hands..do not touch your eyes, nose, mouth unless you have washed your hands first. Door knobs and handles on everything are the culprits too. Cell phone, phone, keyboards as well. Ok, I am finished ..lol

June
p.s. ok, not quite finished..they say you should stand at least 6 feet from anyone coughing!

June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I am so excited. I imagine some of you have looked at the beautiful knitting and crochet done by Ranji from India. We have gotten to know each other privately and she has told me about the market where she buys yarn - the yarn she uses for her projects is so lovely -very rich colors . She just phoned me from Vancouver Island. she is staying with her daughter who is expecting and will be there for 3 months. She had mentioned she would call me but I didn't realize she was coming this soon.
> 
> She has brought me some wool from India!! I can't believe it. She is also hoping to teach a workshop for me in the fall. I am so pleased. I should have said I AM hopping she will teach a crochet workshop in the fall. She hasn't said no!!
> 
> ...


Shirley, do you have ranji's user name- that can simplify the searching!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, that is a lovely photo of Ben covered in Marmite. Love his big blue eyes.
> 
> Glad the leg is not as bad as it sounds, but it still hurts as though something dreadful is going on, doesn't it?
> 
> Tessa


this knee has been clicking for a while- which is one reason I did not want to take chances with it- and yes, knees are a painful part of the body to injure! And so essential to easy movement!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, that is a lovely photo of Ben covered in Marmite. Love his big blue eyes.
> ...


Ben is definitely a handsome young fellow! aaagh have to have hit 'quote reply'


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all hope all have a happy and health New Year.
> ...


Wow! I just did this tonight..son bought me a new keyboard for the computer as I wore off some of the letters on my old one...I tried it out and typed my maiden name! Been married for 41 years!! Ouch!

June


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I saw marmite on the grocery store shelf here.

June

June


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


I looked it up and found that there are a few places that now have it. I should have goggled it first It is available in the US as well.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I looked it (marmite) up and found that there are a few places that now have it. I should have goggled it first It is available in the US as well.


I know I have seen it in my local grocery shop, but I also live in a higher Indian-Pakistani population area. I also figured that if I couldn't find it in the store, then I would just have to plan a trip to the local British Emporium. (oh, darn...)

PS. New baby socks:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I looked it (marmite) up and found that there are a few places that now have it. I should have goggled it first It is available in the US as well.
> ...


very bright-eye catching- I like them!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I looked it (marmite) up and found that there are a few places that now have it. I should have goggled it first It is available in the US as well.
> ...


Gorgeous socks!!! and whose feet are they going to keep warm? perhaps learn to walk in them?


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Gorgeous socks!!! and whose feet are they going to keep warm? perhaps learn to walk in them?


Thank you.

A co-worker just recently became a Daddy. The socks are the 'usual' size that I make for 0-3 months. It should be enough to keep the kiddie toes warm this winter (provided she does not have allergies).


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

agnesr The bird on the car door looks a lot like our Blue Bird.....Could it be?


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

So anxious to hear that Marianne's surgery is over and all is well! Healing thoughts and prayers heading from here to her!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> 5mm... here is my first sock so far..... had to frog heel 1st stme as I had a hole seems ok so far this time ... thanks for your help :thumbup:


Nice colors agnes. Sorry you had to frog the heel but it looks great now.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > cant believe that two of my unfavorite foods are mentioned in this KPT. Im with you Sam about Okra....slimmy! And I think black eye peas taste like dirt (Dreamweaver said previous)
> ...


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oops double post.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> DH has been taking very good care of me. I am very thankful for him and he is very patient with his bad whiney patient. He will make a good nurse!!


So glad to hear someone is there with you. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > DH has been taking very good care of me. I am very thankful for him and he is very patient with his bad whiney patient. He will make a good nurse!!
> ...


Oh Lurker and you aren't just sick, but the sore knee on top if it. Sure wish you had someone to take care of you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The snow yesterday, not sure why it turned blue when put the frame around it. The spots on the picture are from the snow melting on the windshield.


Beautiful shot of the snow and surroundings!!!

My son and his family went to Boston and what a difficult time they had. Of course it was planned when the weather was nice. Boston was declared state of emergency so don't know if they got to do much sight seeing of museums and school where son attended. He wanted to show it to his children and wife. He will also be ordering a new trombone and meeting with a trombone maker while there. I'm hoping the weather is better for their trip home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Hope your cold is better soon 5 - I am catching up on KTP and waiting for the snow to start - 11AM and still only 32....clouds are moving in.... DH is taking a nap and I'm going to take my little Christmas tree down today. luv to U!!! AZ
> ...


So nice to see where you live. Lots and lots of trees and snow. I think it is nice you are across from the school. Somehow I pictured you totally isolated. What stores do you have in your town?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Ok, starting today I am going backwards. Hmmmm someone mentioned a movie on here with Brad Pitt where he plays someone who goes backwards in age in a Nursing Home.


I saw that movie and it was quite interesting, but a sad ending. I guess I will just stay at my present age, at least until my birthday![/quote]
________________________________________________
That fits with the saying under your signature.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I am on weekend off I have a just over a week and a half then I will be retired....more time for me and more time for knitting :-D :-D :-D


Party time....We will have to celebrate. Congratulations. One wonderful thing about knitting is you will never be bored.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well caught up at noon on Sunday - temp has warmed up to 34 and I see blue sky peeking through the clouds. We will probably get flurries on and off all day. The male feral cat Smokey came up to the porch early today - I put food out for him - the weather may turn worse and if he has had something to eat then maybe he won't have to come out later. DH is watching a Discovery special on the ocean - I don't want to bother him so I haven't emptied/loaded the dishwasher yet today or taken down the Christmas tree. Maybe later - I have a hat on the needles - a baby hat to finish for the gal that does my nails (when I manage to get over there....) a cowl I want to start and I may do another pair of mitts. I have a nice cranberry worsted. My crocheted lapghan is slowing progressing - I wound some more balls of greens, blues, and beiges to throw in the bag. I need to remember to grab it the next time I have to make an emergency trip to the hospital with DH - I almost ran out of knitting the last time with the hat project that I grabbed... the lapghan is ongoing.. Well I think I will see what the Sunday paper holds - I will check in later - luv-AZ


That cranberry yarn sounds wonderful and you sure have a lot on the ball, yarn balls that is. Or perhaps I should say you sure have a lot on the needles. Hope there are no more emergency trips to the hospital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Now I know what it is- it seems to be easing a little- I wonder if that is mind over matter?- mind you I am not attempting to do much other than prepare for my workshop end of March

It did rather feel 'help!' is there anyone out there- because my heart has been playing up as well- I usually get things in threes!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not in the northern hemisphere - myfanwy might be able to find some since it is summer there.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Okay just looked up how to prepare rhubarb. Will have to check in grocery store to see if they have any. Is this the season to find it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> not in the northern himisphere - myfanwy might be able to find some since it is summer there.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


It tends to be a spring thing here- not a lot around usually- I guess I should check the freezers- we have a new larger supermarket- but I set off the alarm and they went through all my bags, before deciding it was my wallet- I could hardly have shop lifted with that- but it makes you feel iffy about going back!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

redriet60 said:


> Okay I'm half way, page 17, I don't seem to be able to catch up. Anyway, so enjoy all the happy marriage stories, wish I had one to add, congratulations to you all. Prayers for quick recovery for all who have colds or flu and a extra prayer for the knee of Lurker, I know how that feels, not fun at all. Marianne, I so admire your attitude about your illness, you know we are all pulling for you, and all praying for you. I'm so sorry for all of you who lost loved ones, and for the scary things that happened to some of you. Especially the robbery, I don't think I could go back there again.
> 
> There are a lot of wonderful recipes, I like the meatloaf and I wish my family liked black-eyed peas and cabbage, sure sounds good to me. Love the thought of warm cornbread with honey but had to throw out all my cornmeal, it had bugs in it, yuk.
> Still knitting, finishing Christmas presents. Don't seem to be able to keep up with anything, but I am not going to let it bother me, I just keep going.
> Rita


Me too. I just added a border on a cowl I was giving for Christmas. I gave it but then brought it home to add the border. Christmas cards are late too. LOL and I'm way behind on KTP. But glad you stopped by and said something to us. :!: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > After posted the question And gave more thought I remembered your wool allergy and thought DUH of course she uses acrylic dummy! Thanks for your patience with me and answering.
> ...


My alpaca yarn is really shedding just like angora???? Does anybody know about this. I'm thinking I should line this cowl. Have never had alpaca before and this is so soft. Gorgeous and love it but now it's starting to shed. I'm giving it as a gift and wonder what to do??


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you mountains of healing energy caron - a chest cold is not fun.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I am on antibiotics now have to go back again in a week to see how things are. I am so over this and want it to go away, I have other plans that don't include a cold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i haven't gotten the flu shot the last couple of years - my doctor doesn't stock it - the exwife doesn't work at the county health department anymore - she used to give it to me - i just am not sure i can show up at the pharmacy and have a nonprofessional give me a shot. i dislike needles to begin with - if i get one i want the person giving it to know what he/she is doing.

sam



Junelouise said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > Think this years flu shot missed the strain that is going around. So many friends and family are sick.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie as far as work I am officially retired and only occasionally subsstitute teach and since it is holicay and hand in cast no subbing. Cast wouldn't interfer with subbing BUT I can't put my bra on myself and will not go into school without wearing one. It's one thing with a heavy sweatshirt on but entirely different dressed for work. LOL
> 
> Do be careful with your knee. Do you have a cane to help you when you go to the doctor? You'll be in my prayers.
> 
> ...


Are you still in pain with your hand Gwenie. Hope when that cast comes off you will be out of pain and with some therapy be back to normal or better than normal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the baby socks redkimba - the colors are great - the baby is going to look pretty fancy with those on.

sam



Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I looked it (marmite) up and found that there are a few places that now have it. I should have goggled it first It is available in the US as well.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betina - it has been a while since we have seen you - so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - do stop again real soon - we would love to see you.

sam



Betina said:


> So anxious to hear that Marianne's surgery is over and all is well! Healing thoughts and prayers heading from here to her!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love liver and onions

sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i haven't gotten the flu shot the last couple of years - my doctor doesn't stock it - the exwife doesn't work at the county health department anymore - she used to give it to me - i just am not sure i can show up at the pharmacy and have a nonprofessional give me a shot. i dislike needles to begin with - if i get one i want the person giving it to know what he/she is doing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Our pharmacy had nurses giving the shot, however whenever we got the shot we got the flu. Since we quit getting it we haven't gotten it. Knock on wood. :?


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all, Sorry I'm late with this but I've had a busy day and evening. Like they say better late then never....LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i love liver and onions
> 
> sam
> 
> You finally lost me on that one. My dad liked liver and onions and I tried to cook it for him and couldn't even cook it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi all, Sorry I'm late with this but I've had a busy day and evening. Like they say better late then never....LOL


Strawberry, the dog is so cute and love your scarf, hat, and baby kimono. Is the scarf a lace pattern?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Junelouise said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Too funny. And I thought 30 yrs. was bad. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Well, we were born with it. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi all, Sorry I'm late with this but I've had a busy day and evening. Like they say better late then never....LOL


Is that the dog's Christmas treat? love your knitting, especially the little kimono!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Wegmans has Marmite here in the British section.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I looked it (marmite) up and found that there are a few places that now have it. I should have goggled it first It is available in the US as well.
> ...


Great socks and love the way the yarn worked out. I'm sure you did some planning. Did you use 2 separate skeins of yarn or wait till the pattern came up again!!!! Nice job.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i haven't gotten the flu shot the last couple of years - my doctor doesn't stock it - the exwife doesn't work at the county health department anymore - she used to give it to me - i just am not sure i can show up at the pharmacy and have a nonprofessional give me a shot. i dislike needles to begin with - if i get one i want the person giving it to know what he/she is doing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I willNanaCaren. By the way how are you doing this evening? Also how is Jamie holding up?
> ...


Sorry you are still sick with the cold but glad Jamie has her friend with her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker loved the pic of Ben eating marmite. I remember when oldest DD would feed herself she would "clean" her face with her spoon and continue eating. It was so funny to watch.
> ...


That is so funny and soooo true.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I looked it (marmite) up and found that there are a few places that now have it. I should have goggled it first It is available in the US as well.
> ...


The sock are adorable!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dreamweaver, How are you? How was your Christmas? I do hope all is going good your way. Is it? how are the family? love hearing from everyone
> ...


So glad to hear there is some improvement in your mom. :thumbup: My FIL is now quite sick from his medications and toxic. It will take a year to get them out of his system. How can that be, but these medications are something else. Can save our life and ruin it.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am on antibiotics now have to go back again in a week to see how things are. I am so over this and want it to go away, I have other plans that don't include a cold.
> 
> [I hope you'll be feeling better real soon. Take care sweetie.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> 5mm. Your daughter of the heart sounds amazing.
> Sassafras


5, so glad you got that special letter.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > Think this years flu shot missed the strain that is going around. So many friends and family are sick.
> ...


I guess I have to say since I've been getting the flu shot I've never had the flu. I've gotten colds. I use to get really sick bad sore throat, ear aches you name it. So I'm really glad I started getting them.. Just saying.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, such an adorable photo of your GS eating his marmite :thumbup: :thumbup: Gorgeous blue eyes. Are they like yours???


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, such an adorable photo of your GS eating his marmite :thumbup: :thumbup: Gorgeous blue eyes. Are they like yours???


Nobody has ever mentioned!!!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we need pictures redkimba
> ...


Love the hat. Great job :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, Sorry I'm late with this but I've had a busy day and evening. Like they say better late then never....LOL
> ...


It's a shrug to wear. It from Red Heart and the name is Sugarplum knitted shrug it has a cute design in the pattern If you use larger needles the design so much better. I wish I would have done that.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, such an adorable photo of your GS eating his marmite :thumbup: :thumbup: Gorgeous blue eyes. Are they like yours???


I so agree


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Good night all, Have a Happy , Healthy New Years and if you are going out Please be careful. It's a jungle out there as the theme song from The Monk series. I say lots of animals....LOL


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Redkimba your socks are adorable! Love your yarn.

Pontuf

uote=Redkimba]


NanaCaren said:


> I looked it (marmite) up and found that there are a few places that now have it. I should have goggled it first It is available in the US as well.


I know I have seen it in my local grocery shop, but I also live in a higher Indian-Pakistani population area. I also figured that if I couldn't find it in the store, then I would just have to plan a trip to the local British Emporium. (oh, darn...)

PS. New baby socks:[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the puppy with his toys - for some reason hickory tried to chew on one of my wooden knitting needles - had to sand it down a little - think he get jealous of it when i tell him i have to finish the row before i can let him out. lol

great knitting strawberry4u - love the colors. what is still on the needles.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi all, Sorry I'm late with this but I've had a busy day and evening. Like they say better late then never....LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did i say something about going to bed earlier - duh - guess i better get there or myfanwy will have the bread done before i get up.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - are you still up?

sam


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Woke up an hour ago. Not sure why. So am knitting the baby blanket . Trying another yarn that is less bulky so i may end up with two. 
What has you up so early? Or have you not been to bed yet?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sam, the meatloaf sounds delicious! I don't eat beef, so will make it with just the ground turkey. It just might be on the menue for tomorrow's dinner. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker, such an adorable photo of your GS eating his marmite :thumbup: :thumbup: Gorgeous blue eyes. Are they like yours???
> ...


Why thank you Strawberry! How have you been keeping, is Las Vegas cold in winter?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> did i say something about going to bed earlier - duh - guess i better get there or myfanwy will have the bread done before i get up.
> 
> sam


myfanwy has ended up doing a countdown to mid night- it is only 5 minutes out to 2013 here!!!! the bread is to one side at the moment- the plan is to cook my chicken, stuffing and bread sauce- which will be quite enough carbohydrate for one day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Sam, the meatloaf sounds delicious! I don't eat beef, so will make it with just the ground turkey. It just might be on the menue for tomorrow's dinner. Thanks for posting it!


you are so welcome Siouxann, it is great to see you here! It has been a long time.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > did i say something about going to bed earlier - duh - guess i better get there or myfanwy will have the bread done before i get up.
> ...


HAPPY NEW YEAR Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The fire crackers tell me someone here is celebrating 2013!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I looked it (marmite) up and found that there are a few places that now have it. I should have goggled it first It is available in the US as well.
> ...


Those socks are very colorful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


Thank you Sandy, I appreciate that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


How's things with you Caren? it is relatively early morning still isn't it- and New Year's Eve, love from 2013!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

How's things with you Caren? it is relatively early morning still isn't it- and New Year's Eve, love from 2013![/quote]

Happy New Year Julie and all that are already into 2013. 
I woke up early for some reason had planned on sleeping in. It is 6:22 am. Today we are making tapas for tonight, the teens like them and there isn't much work to it. I am hoping to sit and knit most of the afternoon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The snow yesterday, not sure why it turned blue when put the frame around it. The spots on the picture are from the snow melting on the windshield.
> ...


Thank you. 
I do hope they got to see some of the sights. The weather this time of year is always so unpredictable. Good weather for their trip home would be nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> How's things with you Caren? it is relatively early morning still isn't it- and New Year's Eve, love from 2013!


Happy New Year Julie and all that are already into 2013. 
I woke up early for some reason had planned on sleeping in. It is 6:22 am. Today we are making tapas for tonight, the teens like them and there isn't much work to it. I am hoping to sit and knit most of the afternoon.[/quote]

Sounds like a very good plan- love the idea of the tapas- and it is great that the teens like 'em!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Happy New Year to all who have reached 2013, as ever we are all behind here. This weather is so horrible I think I might just snuggle down until next year. We are re-living the past year on the BBC today by the seem of things, so we can just lie here and do it all again. It is mid-day but who cares!

Tessa


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

yes like liver and onions, I love them, everyone else here thinks they are gross, can't even stand the smell.[/quote]

Liver and onions--a favorite in my house, too. The DDs used to eat them until their teens; then the GSs came along and they dearly love them too. Have liver in the freezer awaiting the opportunity to serve it. We also like to saute' quickly and serve with the onions carmelized separately.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i haven't gotten the flu shot the last couple of years - my doctor doesn't stock it - the exwife doesn't work at the county health department anymore - she used to give it to me - i just am not sure i can show up at the pharmacy and have a nonprofessional give me a shot. i dislike needles to begin with - if i get one i want the person giving it to know what he/she is doing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


A shrug...Great...and that explains the ribbing. I will have to look that one up. If nobody else knows but all us knitting guys, nobody will guess about the bigger needles. Looks great!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Good night all, Have a Happy , Healthy New Years and if you are going out Please be careful. It's a jungle out there as the theme song from The Monk series. I say lots of animals....LOL


I love the Monk series and get it from the library and Netflix.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > did i say something about going to bed earlier - duh - guess i better get there or myfanwy will have the bread done before i get up.
> ...


Lurker
Happy New Year!!!!!!!!

That's right. You had yours at midnight ahead of us. Wish I had still been online. Hope you enjoyed your chicken and sauce. Glad you made it special for yourself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope all our friends in New Zealand and Australia had a Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> [
> fortunately not a tear- just inflamed and can't have anti-inflamatories so ice and physiotherapy, and go back to the doctor if it continues, oh and heat rubs- so that is pretty basic!
> 
> Just lunched on my rye bread, home grown lettuce and tomatoes- spread the bread with marmite not butter and felt very virtuous!


..................................................................................

Glad it's not too serious, Julie and hope it eases up soon. Have just watched the fireworks from Sydney to celebrate the New Year. Happy 2013 to you & Fale, and all our other TKPers who are there already!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely hat, Redkimba!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Happy New Year to all who have reached 2013, as ever we are all behind here. This weather is so horrible I think I might just snuggle down until next year. We are re-living the past year on the BBC today by the seem of things, so we can just lie here and do it all again. It is mid-day but who cares!
> 
> Tessa


Morning Tessa. You will be into the new 2013 five hrs. before us. Happy New Year
Wish you were having better weather. We have had lots of accidents with the snow on the East Coast. Let's hope all those traveling will be safe.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2
Ben with Marmite in younger days[/quote said:


> ..................................................................................
> 
> What a wee cutie - he's obviously enjoyed it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know if Marianne's surgery is over yet or not. Let's all send her healing wishes and guidance over the doctors and nurses so she can start the New Year on her journey to health.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2
> Ben with Marmite in younger days[/quote said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker loved the pic of Ben eating marmite. I remember when oldest DD would feed herself she would "clean" her face with her spoon and continue eating. It was so funny to watch.


My younger son was always a good eater. As a small child he would have on one of those plastic bibs with the 'lip' at the bottom of it, and when all of his meal was finished - even if it had been 3 different things - he would then scoop up all of the 'mixture' from the bib and eat it too.......yeuch!!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I think flu jabs are one case where prevention is better than cure, I have mine every year & haven't suffered once since I started them. Before I could guarantee a good dose of flu every couple of years. I do think tho that a lot of people diagnose a heavy cold as flu, but when you get the real thing you know it.

Tessa


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I don't know if Marianne's surgery is over yet or not. Let's all send her healing wishes and guidance over the doctors and nurses so she can start the New Year on her journey to health.


Amen to that.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Happy New Year to all who have reached 2013, as ever we are all behind here. This weather is so horrible I think I might just snuggle down until next year. We are re-living the past year on the BBC today by the seem of things, so we can just lie here and do it all again. It is mid-day but who cares!
> 
> Tessa


It does not sound very nice. With any luck the weather will be nicer in the new year. Staying in today sounds like a good idea for the day.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if Marianne's surgery is over yet or not. Let's all send her healing wishes and guidance over the doctors and nurses so she can start the New Year on her journey to health.
> ...


Amen from me, too.

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> how great that you are feeling better - sending you bushels of healing energy to get you all the way in the pink.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Do I have to stand 6 ft away from your post to keep from getting this. :shock: It sounds awful dear. Your description of feeling better still sounds awful. Not a fun way to spend Christmas at all. Hope you will be well enough to enjoy the New Year.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Amen from me too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Junelouise said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> > Think this years flu shot missed the strain that is going around. So many friends and family are sick.
> ...


I have never had the flu shot I am allergic to eggs. Unfortunately I have a boss who comes to work no matter what.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I looked it (marmite) up and found that there are a few places that now have it. I should have goggled it first It is available in the US as well.
> ...


gorgeous colors! love them


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Afternoon Sam! I'm right there with you on staying up late then sleeping away the day. Oh well, guess we are going nto an age reversal of sorts. LOL
> 
> Told my DH and DD about the hopeful gathering in Defiance this coming summer and they thought it sounded really cool. Hope this actually happens.
> 
> DD is going to fix a stir fry for dinner tonight. She is becoming quite a good cook. She asked me if I wanted to go shopping with her but I declined since I'm in knitting mode. Her friends are having a semi formal dress New Years party so she is headed to a store called Platos to find something to wear. Platos is a recycle gentley used clothing store. She has sold severals of her own items to the store and made many purchases there herself. I love that she and her friends are all into such places and very economically minded.


I love second hand stores. Have gotten the nicest clothes and so many compliments. One is a sweater from Scotland for $15. Love it. My mom got a Burberry coat with hood for $55 that goes for over $200 on Ebay. Bravo to your daughter Gwenie for watching her pennies and for becoming a good cook!! :thumbup: In fact, after I got the sweater to take a photo for here I put it on. Brrrrrrrrr and it is nice and warm.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i haven't gotten the flu shot the last couple of years - my doctor doesn't stock it - the exwife doesn't work at the county health department anymore - she used to give it to me - i just am not sure i can show up at the pharmacy and have a nonprofessional give me a shot. i dislike needles to begin with - if i get one i want the person giving it to know what he/she is doing.
> 
> sam
> 
> I always get the flu shot especially since I am around a lot of children. My doctor insists that I get it every year. Sam, it is really easy to give a shot. I had to give myself a shot in the stomach after my knee surgery. I also got one at a pharmacy one year and they did an excellent job. You really need to get one with your health issues. I would really hate for you to get the flu and then it go into pneumonia.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi all, Sorry I'm late with this but I've had a busy day and evening. Like they say better late then never....LOL


love your fur baby and wonderful knitting! really like the colors in the socks


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


funny and true and worse with each one just ask my youngest he's the third and there are even less of him


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


So sorry to hear about your FIL Angora it's hard when what's supposed to make you better makes you worse


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Sam! I'm right there with you on staying up late then sleeping away the day. Oh well, guess we are going nto an age reversal of sorts. LOL
> ...


what a great find Angora. beautiful sweater


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


the chicken comes a bit later today! everything is out of the freezer ready- just catching up on KP and trying to wake up. I gather you people or on a fiscal slide [cliff] but we don't mention politics. However this one could be pretty major for us all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


Thanks Pup Lover. He is a very active 84 yr. old with heart problems. He still gives lectures and writes books but is on oxygen now and had pneumonia. Turns out it might not have been pneumonia but the drugs. Sure hope they get him straightened out. You would swear he was 50 yrs. old to talk with him on the phone but the oxygen is making him sound a little hoarse. He probably needs a pace maker but they were trying the drugs since the ablation didn't work. Hmmmmmm, the Golden Years aren't pure gold.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


thanks Kate! I wonder if Fale saw those- no word for a few days- so I guess he is settling, and not saying he wants to come home all the time! Happy Hogmanay- another first for Luke!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Thank you....I grew up on 2nd hand clothes and find I can sometimes even get designer clothes for little money although harder since I gained weight. I have also gotten the most gorgeous rain coat. It is a beautiful purple that shows variations in the color when out in the light. Always get compliments on it too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2
> Ben with Marmite in younger days[/quote said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning. got a call from my DS and she is going to drop by shortly. We've not been super close and even though we live only about 5 miles from each other we don't see each other much. We frequently invite her over for meals but she usually doesn't except. But we do love each other.

Strawberry the kimona is beautiful as is your other work. Can't wait to try the pattern.

Red I love the baby socks. My friends that I started the baby blanket for texted yesterday and the baby arrived at 12:47 yesterday afternoon. He is beautiful I will also try and make some socks for him.

Sam I always get a flu shot at my pharmacy. They are very gentle. Need to get a shingles shot too.

Angora thank you for asking about the hand. It aches but not severe pain. The hard cast is very annoying and uncomfortable. I have less movement than the splint but it's necessary. Am able to knit though! Will have the cast removed on 1/28 and then physical therapy.

Today I'm going to work on my tube socks and baby blanket. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Enjoy your lovely chicken and sauce when you have it. Will it be a Hogmanay chicken dinner then.:wink  
As to the Fiscal Cliff:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 
How right you are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Junelouise said:
> 
> 
> > Ezenby said:
> ...


odd that tendency! you would think they would be concerned for their employees!

I am not allergic to serum, and got talked into the flu jab- but it has cut back the sick days each year- apart from my summer colds! I won't mention my opinion on maintaining immunity.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Sam! I'm right there with you on staying up late then sleeping away the day. Oh well, guess we are going nto an age reversal of sorts. LOL
> ...


I really like your Paisley jacket- the colours are glorious!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes LOL My husband's youngest sister is 3rd and she says the same thing. Only a couple photos of her. Different with the grandchildren though but then I only have 3. My mom didn't even want photos of my grandchildren as she has so many grandchildren and great grandchildren and a small apartment. Hmmmm, that still hurt but I do understand. :shock: DH couldn't believe it when he said give her the pictures and I said she doesn't want them. Even though I understand it still makes me a little sad to talk about it but then there is so much that is so much more important going on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


That can become quite an issue for the child concerned!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


Thank you. My dad used to hate it when I told people how little I paid for something, but I think it is something to be proud of. I was quite at home in Germany that way as it seemed they loved saving on things and it was a source of pride. I can't believe I only paid $15 for it. The wool to make it would have cost more than that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I would like to wish everyone in Australia Tazmania New Zealand a very happy 2013 may you all have good health, wealth and happiness in this new year :-D :thumbup:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I would like to wish everyone in Australia Tazmania New Zealand a very happy 2013 may you all have good health, wealth and happiness in this new year :-D :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

And many more new years to celebrate to everyone!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sam all the pharmacists are educated in giving shots and during the rush time they usually hire a nurse. I have gotten shots at my local Cub Foods and Walgreens Drug store. My BIL was a pharmacists and had to study intensely to keep up with the available drugs, their affects and what drugs can be taken with other drugs--they are professionals. Now, since I have Medicare, I was without health insurance for 10 years and had to do what I could to stay healthy. Now at my annual check up my doctor prescribes a flu shot--it does help preventing an epidemic of some of the more fatal strains of viral flu. I found that the shot does keep me from getting those awful viral, walking pneumonia type colds that linger on for months--but then I am not in the public as I was when working.

What is important as pointed out is keeping your immune system healthy and acting promptly whenever just a slight symptom appears including being extremely tired. Things like vitamin C, zinc and echinacea do help plus a good nights rest and not skipping meals.



thewren said:


> i haven't gotten the flu shot the last couple of years - my doctor doesn't stock it - the exwife doesn't work at the county health department anymore - she used to give it to me - i just am not sure i can show up at the pharmacy and have a nonprofessional give me a shot. i dislike needles to begin with - if i get one i want the person giving it to know what he/she is doing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


since I was diagnosed with COPD and nearly got pneumonia with a bad flue, I have gotten it every year. I feel it reduces the chance of getting the flue - at least it has for me and the two times in the past 3 years I got a mild flue it was very mild. my doctor said the flue shot keeps me from getting serious attacks of flue -- which is a huge help in dealing with COPD. seems to work for me. I do realize that if a different strain arrives then it isn't going to help, but they do pick the one that is most likely to overtake everyone. My son's wife doesn't get them, and she is a flight attendant-- they get the flue all the time and bad colds as well, so I think it is up to each of us. I know I wouldn't miss getting mine.

We also take centrum50 every morning and stay away from people with flue or colds too but we have always been careful that way.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I love second hand stores. Have gotten the nicest clothes and so many compliments. One is a sweater from Scotland for $15. Love it. My mom got a Burberry coat with hood for $55 that goes for over $200 on Ebay. Bravo to your daughter Gwenie for watching her pennies and for becoming a good cook!! :thumbup: In fact, after I got the sweater to take a photo for here I put it on. Brrrrrrrrr and it is nice and warm.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

** 
Some folks here may not be keen on the flu shot, but I get mine every year because of where I work. It's a law office, but a lot of our attorney have younger kids in daycare and/or school. So when the kids get something, the attorneys just carry it with them. Also I take public transportation & have been in the same car with someone coughing excessively...

I will admit that when I have caught something, it was from a 'nephew'. I'm fighting something off now that may have come from my brother's foster child (who was fighting off a mild cold). ::shrug::

Thank you for all the compliments on the baby socks. I'm beginning to adore self-striping yarn. Luckily for me, everyone who has received a pair of socks from me has been very appreciative.

I have to wander back out now for bill paying & to get a new 2013 calendar.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne:
From C
M is out of surgery and in recovery, I got to go in and see her for a minute, she is pale of course but made her usual comments to make me laugh, told me she would be ready to head to Atlanta for the Peach Drop tonight, LOL. They were able to take everything and do the implant by the orthoscope so she will only have a few minor scars this time. That has really worried her, she has had so many surgeries and wounds and the scars are reminders and sometimes she just wished she could have them all gone.
They did have to remove part of the liver, but the new cells they implanted should boost and help activate the liver functions. They have done all they can to cleanse the iron out now it's up to her body. I'll have to make sure she stays on the diet they will be giving her, (I don't cook so this is going to be an adventure for sure) She will be going back this evening to our local hospital and her "family" of nurses. Not sure how long she will remain in the hospital but not going to rush her coming home as she needs all the rest they can make her get. She won't rest at home, she always has to be doing and taking care of everyone else. It's heartbreaking for me sometimes to see how tired she is but she just smiles, makes a light hearted remark and keeps on going.
I can go back in now, she's starting to wake. Thank you all for your prayers for our friend, she is just like you see her here on the forum, open, trusting and so very caring. I wouldn't change a thing about her, (other than her stubborness, LOL)
Will send updates as I can.
C


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This is from last night but I had to get C's permission to post it before I could put it on.
This is Cindi, not sure if this should be shared or not, Marianne had a problem on the way to the hospital, I was following along when all of a sudden the lights went on and sirens started and they took off leaving me in the dust. I finally got to the hospital and went into the ER (she was to be admitted through the ER). One of her doctors was there with her. She developed a heart arrhythmia, they say it is from stress and worry about all that is going on. They have her in ICU mainly to monitor the heart, they have a cardiologist coming in also in fact he was there just as I was leaving. I had to get home so that the aideI aying with Mom could leave. I talked with Chuck (the nurse) he is going to call and find out what is going on and will call me as soon as he knows. I don't know if he can find out anything or not, but knowing him, he will!!
At this time her surgery is scheduled for 7 am. I will be there, I have her Nexus, her lap top and her phone.. she is not allowed anything of value and nothing electronic.
I'm exhausted, I don't drive well after dark, but was too nervous to leave until I talked with her doctor. They have me down as her emergency contact and her next of kin (so how do they know we are not really sisters??? ) If I hear anything I'll do my best to let someone know.
Till tomorrow.. sleep well.. Thank you for being here for Marianne, I would be lost without her. (Though I'd never tell her that, but she knows it anyway
Byeeee

Marianne818
send it.. but they say that the skips or whatever were mainly from stress.. they will keep monitoring her heart but she doesn't really have any signs of heart problems. EKG was normal all night and again this morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818:

They took her into surgery at 5:00 this morning.. the doctors and all the surgery team were here and wanted to get this done as they had the cells to implant. Plus the suspisions of the heart problems.. I got called at 3:30 this morning to tell me they moved the surgery time up. My neighbor (a sheriff) drove me here in my car, he had one of the other sheriffs pick him up here at the hospital. Saved me for sure, LOL. Surgery was about 4 hours and 45 min.. relativily better than they expected. No complications and the surgeon said it was the easiest to remove that he had encountered. So all great signs and know it is through God's grace.[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is quite an accomplished pianist. I love jazz. Very nice looking gentleman also; I imagine you two make a beautiful couple. Meant to say I love the jacket you found. I understand what Julie said about odor but there are some places that are very particular and will not accept things that smell offensively. I love finding bargins and also take pride in doing so.



Angora1 said:


> This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> He is quite an accomplished pianist. I love jazz. Very nice looking gentleman also; I imagine you two make a beautiful couple. Meant to say I love the jacket you found. I understand what Julie said about odor but there are some places that are very particular and will not accept things that smell offensively. I love finding bargins and also take pride in doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm just so happy that Marianne is going to be ok. I was so concerned and know we all were and are. Can you believe she is already cracking jokes. That's our Gal Marianne, or as she likes, "Hey Marianne."

C says if she goes home she will work and she shouldn't. Oh my, sometimes you have to keep a girl down. Hogtie her and give her yarn and needles with some good movies C.

Here's to Marianne getting a New Start for the New Year. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Angora thank you for pass on the information about Marianne. She is blessed to have you as a friend and Cyndi. God has certainly been with her and I'm sure will continue to strengthen her. Sounded like she had quite a time during the trip and bless the sheriff for helping Cyndi. Will continue prayers for all of them. Again a big hug for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I would like to wish everyone in Australia Tazmania New Zealand a very happy 2013 may you all have good health, wealth and happiness in this new year :-D :thumbup:


Thanks Agnes! And may you enjoy what remains of Hogmanay, and that wow feeling of very nearly having finished your work career- and soon to be a nearly full-time knitter!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> agnescr said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to wish everyone in Australia Tazmania New Zealand a very happy 2013 may you all have good health, wealth and happiness in this new year :-D :thumbup:
> ...


thanks Lurker.......and I just might be able to keep up with theTP....not finished reading the last one yet :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry Julie I keep forgetting to wish you and others that are already beginning 2013 Happy New Year. May you be blessed with good health and fortune the entire year!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Agnescr are you planning anything special to celebrate your retirement?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm just so happy that Marianne is going to be ok. I was so concerned and know we all were and are. Can you believe she is already cracking jokes. That's our Gal Marianne, or as she likes, "Hey Marianne."
> 
> C says if she goes home she will work and she shouldn't. Oh my, sometimes you have to keep a girl down. Hogtie her and give her yarn and needles with some good movies C.
> 
> Here's to Marianne getting a New Start for the New Year. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Yes definitely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry Julie I keep forgetting to wish you and others that are already beginning 2013 Happy New Year. May you be blessed with good health and fortune the entire year!


thanks so much Gwen! May you also enjoy good health etc. this year! Except perhaps I should still be putting 'next year!!!'


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


We have at most 1200 people living in our town. Our town is miles and miles in the middle of no where! We have two grocery stores,and, a basic clothing/gift/card store. We have a post office. We have 4 gas stations with their little bags of chips and chocolate bars. We have one medical clinic. One pharmacy pick up center (the nearest pharmacy is an hour 20 minutes drive away, they send the medication refills to the pharmacy pick up center). We have one bank, and one credit union. We have some hotel/motels here. Three restaurants. We have 5 churches. One of which has no minister. Two churches have ministers who live in town. Two churches have their ministers which live an hour 20 minutes away in the other town. That is it! Pretty small town stuff!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i haven't gotten the flu shot the last couple of years - my doctor doesn't stock it - the exwife doesn't work at the county health department anymore - she used to give it to me - i just am not sure i can show up at the pharmacy and have a nonprofessional give me a shot. i dislike needles to begin with - if i get one i want the person giving it to know what he/she is doing.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


*chuckles* Sam, the last flu shot I was given 10 years ago landed me up in the ER on life support! Guess I am not having any of those anytime soon!!! hahah, the ER doc and my allergy specialist both told me no more vaccinations of any kind for me. I am not allergic to eggs, so they told me I am to refrain from vaccinations. hmmmm, I dont mind not being poked!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mm. Your daughter of the heart sounds amazing.
> ...


yes! I have been worried about her. And it makes it harder knowing you have no way to go to her and just hold her close. You want to love and protect them so much. hmmm, I am so glad she has her hubby right there with her. He has offered to go in and sit with her through her shifts for a few days. I dont know if daughter o' my heart wants that or not. But they will figure it out.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Angora - go online and make a picture book for your Mom. This will take up no space in her small apartment and she will be able to enjoy her family pictures without worrying about so many picture frames. Group-on has great deals on these books, really easy to make and free shipping!

Pontuf

My mom didn't even want photos of my grandchildren as she has so many grandchildren and great grandchildren and a small apartment. Hmmmm, that still hurt but I do understand. :shock: DH couldn't believe it when he said give her the pictures and I said she doesn't want them. Even though I understand it still makes me a little sad to talk about it but then there is so much that is so much more important going on.[/quote]


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Agnescr are you planning anything special to celebrate your retirement?


Just gonna get up at usual time ............then go back to bed with a coffee lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just so happy that Marianne is going to be ok. I was so concerned and know we all were and are. Can you believe she is already cracking jokes. That's our Gal Marianne, or as she likes, "Hey Marianne."
> ...


 :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a lovely plan to me!


agnescr said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Agnescr are you planning anything special to celebrate your retirement?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

5mm from a pic you posted I had assumed you lived in a small town. the home of a major university and the population is at Where I live is around 87,000. We are fortunate to have hundreds of churches, grocery stores, pharmacies, and medical facilities. It also has quite a diverse population and culture.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

So glad that Marianne made it through surgery with flying colors. So thankful that Cyndi is there and sharing information.. And Angora thank you so much for passing information along to us. So many prayers have been answered.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello everyone! The recipes below are not very low-calorie friendly but sure are tasty 

For those of you who have fresh rhubarb available to you (I am very jealous of that fact), I have a recipe for you that is super-simple and super-satisfying. My mom used to make this and after the cake was baked and cooled, she would cut it into serving pieces, flip the pieces over, so the bottom of the cake became the top, and she would then freeze it in her favorite 9x13 container:

UPSIDE DOWN RHUBARB CAKE

1 white or yellow boxed cake mix
2 cups chopped, fresh rhubarb
1 1/2 cups sugar
2 cups heavy cream

Make the cake mix, according to the package directions. Pour into a prepared 9x13 pan. Mix the rhubarb well with the sugar. Sprinkle the rhubarb/sugar mixture over the raw cake in the pan. Drizzle the cream over all. Bake approximately 1 hour at 350 degrees F. The rhubarb, sugar and cream sink to the bottom of the cake, as it bakes, making a rhubarb custard on the bottom. After the cake is baked and cooled, cut and place upside down on serving plates. YUMMMMMMM!

This next recipe is for Agnes' retirement party  It makes a lot and is tasty:

APPLE SQUARES

1/2 cup (1 stick) butter or margarine
1/2 cup shortening
1 teaspoon salt
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 egg yolk - add enough milk to the yolk to make 2/3 cup

Combine the above to make a dough, as you wish...using a stand mixer, by hand or by using a food processor. Divide the dough in half and place in plastic wrap. Flatten slightly to resemble a disk. Refrigerate for about an hour...this is a very "tender dough" so needs time in the refrigerator to firm up. Roll out half the dough (1 disk) to fit a regular-sized cookie sheet. Sprinkle 2 cups crushed corn flakes over the crust (to keep it from becoming soggy from the apples). Slice 10-12 apples and place on top of the corn flakes. Sprinkle 1 cup sugar and 1 teaspoon cinnamon over the apples. Roll out and lay the other crust disk over all. Pinch dough together around the edges, as you wish. Bake for 45 minutes at 350 degrees F. Frost with a powdered sugar/milk glaze when it first comes out of the oven. When it cools, the topping reminds me of a glazed donut. 

Happy retirement to you, Agnes!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The recipes sound yummy Gottstch.. I just yesterday got off of KTP a recipe for rhubarb crumble; never have had rhubarb. Called one of the nearby grocery stores and they have the frozen rhubarb so DD is picking it up for me today so I can make the crumble and try it. If we like the rhubarb we will definitely try your upside down cake. The apple squares also sound good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora thank you for pass on the information about Marianne. She is blessed to have you as a friend and Cyndi. God has certainly been with her and I'm sure will continue to strengthen her. Sounded like she had quite a time during the trip and bless the sheriff for helping Cyndi. Will continue prayers for all of them. Again a big hug for you!


You are welcome. You are all her friends. I'm just the runner.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! The recipes below are not very low-calorie friendly but sure are tasty
> 
> UPSIDE DOWN RHUBARB CAKE
> 
> ...


They sound very good, saving to my folder and will try both. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


And I'll bet that's a lot more than it used to have when we were little. That is a long way to the pharmacy. Thank goodness for the pick up center. I remember in West Guilford when the post office was in someone's home and the school bus was Mrs. Jones's car. I remember the anglican church and one store the size of a house and just one room of it was the store, the rest was their home. I loved it though, but then I was a kid. I don't know how people managed, but they did. You are probably a lot more resourceful than we are. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > sassafras123 said:
> ...


She is braver than me because I would quit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Angora - go online and make a picture book for your Mom. This will take up no space in her small apartment and she will be able to enjoy her family pictures without worrying about so many picture frames. Group-on has great deals on these books, really easy to make and free shipping!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> My mom didn't even want photos of my grandchildren as she has so many grandchildren and great grandchildren and a small apartment. Hmmmm, that still hurt but I do understand. :shock: DH couldn't believe it when he said give her the pictures and I said she doesn't want them. Even though I understand it still makes me a little sad to talk about it but then there is so much that is so much more important going on.


[/quote]

Thanks Pontuf. I actually was thinking of that. Will check out that site as the one I use is costly and couldn't do for Christmas.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gottasch, so nice to see you again!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The recipes sound yummy Gottstch.. I just yesterday got off of KTP a recipe for rhubarb crumble; never have had rhubarb. Called one of the nearby grocery stores and they have the frozen rhubarb so DD is picking it up for me today so I can make the crumble and try it. If we like the rhubarb we will definitely try your upside down cake. The apple squares also sound good.


Sounds yummy. My favorite as a child was rhubarb/strawberry pie.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Yay!!! it's finally snowing here love watching it and we need the moisture. not feeling as good today as I did yesterday very dizzy nauseous sneezing made another Dr appt for Friday. Will be a quiet New year's eve here. Happy New Years to everyone have happy safe celebrations! haven't caught up on posts need to find out if anyone has heard fro Marianne


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The recipes sound yummy Gottstch.. I just yesterday got off of KTP a recipe for rhubarb crumble; never have had rhubarb. Called one of the nearby grocery stores and they have the frozen rhubarb so DD is picking it up for me today so I can make the crumble and try it. If we like the rhubarb we will definitely try your upside down cake. The apple squares also sound good.


I've only made the cake with fresh rhubarb but I think the frozen would work, just drain it thoroughly as I think when the rhubarb thaws it will be extra juicy and then might mess with the custardy part or might not sink through the cake...just a thought 

My dough, for the apple squares, is firming up in the refrigerator now. I will take a photo, after it is baked


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

If anyone looks up Bill Dobbins on You Tube there is a Body Builder/photographer and a guitar player by the same name. Not my Bill. Guess you have to add pianist/composer or you get lots of other stuff. The other isn't his music, etc. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey, all--I'm around--will catch up as soon as I can! Happy New Year--be safe!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gottasch, so nice to see you again!!!


Thanks, Angora and all! I am glad to be back!!!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Junelouise said:
> ...


it is one bad thing about my boss he does not believe in being sick has no patience for it in himself or employees (read me) actually doesn't really tolerate it in his wife either. I'm afraid someday it will bite him and he will have more than he can handle


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Speedy healing to you Marianne. When you get home you'd better mind C and not do too much or we will all have to take shifts in making sure you lay low so you get better quick


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


there is a bit of a groan there- because you have been really sick with his bug- and isn't it typical that he has no patience with others!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well the new year has started for some and is 12 hours away for others. I hope everyone has a healthy and happy 2013! I will celebrate at my house in my pj's with my dogs by my side. It is a dreary, rainy day. Thankfully, DD and her friends are partying at someone's home and will spend the night. I am so glad that she won't be on the road with all the crazies!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy New Years to all my friends and family here at KTP! For some this greeting is early and for others it is spot on!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy 2013 to one and all, wherever you are  Thank you for accepting me into this group; it truly is a lovely, warm and fuzzy place to be


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Happy 2013 to one and all, wherever you are  Thank you for accepting me into this group; it truly is a lovely, warm and fuzzy place to be


*chuckles* we wrap you all up in fuzzy yarn -- and give you hugs too!!!! :-D


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> gottastch said:
> 
> 
> > Happy 2013 to one and all, wherever you are  Thank you for accepting me into this group; it truly is a lovely, warm and fuzzy place to be
> ...


Haha, 5's...that's exactly what I was thinking when I typed this...warm and fuzzy yarn - LOVE the hugs and am sending them right back to you


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! 

I am so glad that Marianne came through the surgery and hopefully will get home soon. I also am thankful that things are looking up for Dreamweaver. It has been a tough year for both of you. 

Daralene thanks for keeping us up to date on Marianne.

that is a very good looking husband you have there girl! He sure can play beautifully. If he ever does a recording, please let me know as Rhapsody in Blue is my very favorite piano piece. 

We will not be going out tonight - haven't for a few years. We just watch it for awhile and then often are asleep before midnight. 

It is hard to believe 2013 is right around the corner. I hope it is a good one for everyone here on the tea party. I hope those are sad, can be happy, I hope those who are not well, will feel better. I hope those who are unemployed find jobs, I hope life improves for everyone. I hope the Tea Party carries on as a place where we have a soft place to land if things in our lives are difficult. 

I hope KP remains the great place it is, with more understanding of each other in some cases, and the same amount or more support for the wonderful work done on this great site. 

Once again, I send you all Happy New Year wishes from Pat and I.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm just so happy that Marianne is going to be ok. I was so concerned and know we all were and are. Can you believe she is already cracking jokes. That's our Gal Marianne, or as she likes, "Hey Marianne."
> 
> C says if she goes home she will work and she shouldn't. Oh my, sometimes you have to keep a girl down. Hogtie her and give her yarn and needles with some good movies C.
> 
> Here's to Marianne getting a New Start for the New Year. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I'll second that! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

My best wishes to everyone may you all have a happy healthy and prosperous New Year 2013 xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> My best wishes to everyone may you all have a happy healthy and prosperous New Year 2013 xx


love it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> My best wishes to everyone may you all have a happy healthy and prosperous New Year 2013 xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Happy New Year to all my KTP friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Happy New Year to all my KTP friends.


Happy New Year to you Silverowl, may you prosper!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

agnescr said:


> My best wishes to everyone may you all have a happy healthy and prosperous New Year 2013 xx


I love it!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just so happy that Marianne is going to be ok. I was so concerned and know we all were and are. Can you believe she is already cracking jokes. That's our Gal Marianne, or as she likes, "Hey Marianne."
> ...


I am thirding those there thoughts!! that!!!!  :thumbup:  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

C for Marianne, Please send her my Love and prayers are being said for her. She sure has had a time of it. Take care and thank you for the updates.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Sam, The knitting that is being worked on you asked about is a Shrug with a cuff. Should be done soon if I can get back to it. My friend is in town for her first GD being born so I'm making an outfit for her. Take care and until later prayers to all.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I love second hand stores. Have gotten the nicest clothes and so many compliments. One is a sweater from Scotland for $15. Love it. My mom got a Burberry coat with hood for $55 that goes for over $200 on Ebay. Bravo to your daughter Gwenie for watching her pennies and for becoming a good cook!! :thumbup: In fact, after I got the sweater to take a photo for here I put it on. Brrrrrrrrr and it is nice and warm.
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, Sorry I'm late with this but I've had a busy day and evening. Like they say better late then never....LOL
> ...


No, it's his play toy but he always tears them up and then is sad when they lay in pieces and we can't play with him with it like fetch. I keep trying to teach him right away it's a throw toy not a Lets see how fast I can decapitate it then run like a crazy dog with it's head in his mouth toy. But I figure if he is having fun and we can at least toss it a couple of times, It's all good.....LOL


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I looked it (marmite) up and found that there are a few places that now have it. I should have goggled it first It is available in the US as well.
> ...


These are darling - I really need to learn how this is done.... AZ


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


The weather hasn't been too cold. We have gotten near freezing a couple of nights but I can't complain about the weather. During the day it has been around mid-50's. I don't know what I would do if I lived back in the midwest again because of the weather and my back.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Well caught up at noon on Sunday - temp has warmed up to 34 and I see blue sky peeking through the clouds. We will probably get flurries on and off all day. The male feral cat Smokey came up to the porch early today - I put food out for him - the weather may turn worse and if he has had something to eat then maybe he won't have to come out later. DH is watching a Discovery special on the ocean - I don't want to bother him so I haven't emptied/loaded the dishwasher yet today or taken down the Christmas tree. Maybe later - I have a hat on the needles - a baby hat to finish for the gal that does my nails (when I manage to get over there....) a cowl I want to start and I may do another pair of mitts. I have a nice cranberry worsted. My crocheted lapghan is slowing progressing - I wound some more balls of greens, blues, and beiges to throw in the bag. I need to remember to grab it the next time I have to make an emergency trip to the hospital with DH - I almost ran out of knitting the last time with the hat project that I grabbed... the lapghan is ongoing.. Well I think I will see what the Sunday paper holds - I will check in later - luv-AZ
> ...


Thanks Angora - I hope that we are done with that too. I need a few different projects so that I don't get bored..... short attention span here ! Ha! AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love your projects!!! those socks are fab - what kind of yarn did you use Strawberry???



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi all, Sorry I'm late with this but I've had a busy day and evening. Like they say better late then never....LOL


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy New Year !!!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> The fire crackers tell me someone here is celebrating 2013!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Sam! I'm right there with you on staying up late then sleeping away the day. Oh well, guess we are going nto an age reversal of sorts. LOL
> ...


You would have had to fight me for this sweater if I had been there!! It is wonderful - AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Yay!!! it's finally snowing here love watching it and we need the moisture. not feeling as good today as I did yesterday very dizzy nauseous sneezing made another Dr appt for Friday. Will be a quiet New year's eve here. Happy New Years to everyone have happy safe celebrations! haven't caught up on posts need to find out if anyone has heard fro Marianne


Oh yes, within the last few pages. Pg. #56


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!
> 
> I am so glad that Marianne came through the surgery and hopefully will get home soon. I also am thankful that things are looking up for Dreamweaver. It has been a tough year for both of you.
> 
> ...


You make such a cute couple. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Bet you still hold hands. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


In that case I am a fourth!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I'm sorry your Mom hurt you like that Angora. I hope that she didn't do it on purpose.... maybe her age talking with thinking it through. I don't have any grandchildren, but I have a couple of pictures of my DD's best friends baby boy stuck in the mirror of my guest room!!! Send them to me I'll hang them up!! luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


 :roll: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: One lady was following my mother around when she had the Burberry and when she cashed out she told her if she had put it down she would have bought it, but I was waiting for mom to put it down so I could buy it. :lol: :roll:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > I love second hand stores. Have gotten the nicest clothes and so many compliments. One is a sweater from Scotland for $15. Love it. My mom got a Burberry coat with hood for $55 that goes for over $200 on Ebay. Bravo to your daughter Gwenie for watching her pennies and for becoming a good cook!! :thumbup: In fact, after I got the sweater to take a photo for here I put it on. Brrrrrrrrr and it is nice and warm.
> ...


Red could you share your pattern source for the baby socks??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


That was exactly why I was asking- knowing from previous posts how your back can play up! BTW I was feeling chilly this morning at 20C, but we had it up to 29C the day before! that is a drop from 86 to 64 F I think- should have written it down!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy New Year !!!!!
> 
> 
> Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Thank you AZ, won't be that long and you will have caught up!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


I can see it now - fight in the coat aisle!!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Also check out Amazondeals.com. Some books are as little as $14 with free shipping. Also I have a wood photo box that my DH and BIL gave my MIL A few years ago. I think they purchased it at The Bombey Comany . It's very nice, wood, and when you open the hinged top there are a number of hinged spaces inside for photos. This is great for printed photos before digital when we printed all our pictures from negatives. Beautiful stained wood box with spaces on the lid for 5 pictures. This also will take up a small space but hold many pictures.
Pontuf



Angora1 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > Angora - go online and make a picture book for your Mom. This will take up no space in her small apartment and she will be able to enjoy her family pictures without worrying about so many picture frames. Group-on has great deals on these books, really easy to make and free shipping!
> ...


Thanks Pontuf. I actually was thinking of that. Will check out that site as the one I use is costly and couldn't do for Christmas.[/quote]


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello again! Here are the photos from my baking today  I forgot to say in the apples squares recipe that since you use the egg yolk in the recipe that you can save the white and use that, with a little water whipped in with a fork, to use as an egg wash over the top before backing...so sorry. (The recipes are back on page 57, if you missed them)


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've never made a meatloaf without ground beef - using all ground chicken sounds interesting. i just may have to try it. let me know how it turns out.

sam

one think the recipe didn't call for was carrots - i like to grate at least one good size carrot to add to the mix - i think it adds to the flavor and helps keep it moist.

i need to add that i am so glad to see you at the ktp - we don't see near enough of you. do stop by again real soon - we will be looking for you.



siouxann said:


> Sam, the meatloaf sounds delicious! I don't eat beef, so will make it with just the ground turkey. It just might be on the menue for tomorrow's dinner. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am up - showered and finaly lucid - up way too late. i have my electric blanket in the washer - i never put it in the dryer - i am afraid it will shrink so i always hang it on the line - and wouldn't you know it - i have the blanket in the washer and it starts to snow - so there i will be hanging my electric blanket in the snow and wind - maybe it will dry by morning or at least during the day. it won't hurt it to blow a little - get rid of all the animal hair that is in it.

when the girls were in diapers - and phyllis always used cloth diapers - she would wash them in the evening and i would get up early enough so i could hang them outside before i left for work. they would freeze as stiff as a board - but as they dried they started getting floppy - and when they were really floppy you knew they were dry.

is everyone ready to watch the ball drop? i wish i could say i had a dozen parties to attend tonight - it would be fun - think maybe i am just as glad i don't - too old and too tired. lol

i have some pages to catch up on so will stop this and get busy. i do hope everyone is having a good day.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hadn't gone to bed yet pontuf - after promising myself i would not stay up so late there i was. i guess it really doesn't hurt anything - as long as i get a nap in i am fine.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Woke up an hour ago. Not sure why. So am knitting the baby blanket . Trying another yarn that is less bulky so i may end up with two.
> What has you up so early? Or have you not been to bed yet?


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne 818 says:
> 
> Jeannie is a doll.. found out today that she lives not that far away and after all this is done, she wants to come to the house and visit. She and her Aunt are going to come up tomorrow to sit with Cindi during the surgery.. she offered to go stay with Mom, but since they haven't met I feel it may be a bit strange for Mom.
> C and Mom are going to come up for a short visit, will be taking my electronics home with them so won't have a way to connect once they leave. So don't worry if no one hears from me later today.
> ...


Marianne, best wishes, prayers and good thoughts sent to you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy new year myfanwy - wishing you nothing but good happenings in 2013.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The fire crackers tell me someone here is celebrating 2013!


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Red could you share your pattern source for the baby socks??


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-socks-3 combined with http://hettysblog-esther.blogspot.com/2008/09/pattern-for-baby-socks.html

I combined the first with the second because the Socks St has the directions "turn the heel in your usual way", and I need more help than that.

I also messed up by carrying the ribbing down the top of the foot instead of stopping at the bottom of the gusset. I didn't realize what I had done until I got down to the toes, and I was NOT in the mood to frog back...

**
edit to add
I managed to find a scarf that matches some of the purple in my hat. Gloves are not hard to come up with, and I have a black pair that I can wear until I make the mitts.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Knitter153 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


It's good that you are not afraid of the timber wolf! I live in a city, so I do not get to have the experience of a timber wolf or a bear or anything like that. I have seen pictures of timber wolves, and agree that they are beautiful. My goodness, being across from the elementary school, you would have to be on bear alert.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning/afternoon/evening depending on where you are. I slept i quite late today. Julie hope your knee is feeling some better and Pup Lover it is good to hear you seem to be recovering. Love the robin picture; really stands out against the snowy setting.
> ...


Lurker, I sure hope your knee gets better soon!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great sweater - love the pattern and the colors - it does look warm.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Sam! I'm right there with you on staying up late then sleeping away the day. Oh well, guess we are going nto an age reversal of sorts. LOL
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Happy New Year to all my KTP friends.


HAPPY NEW YEAR to you too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: My mom would have won because after she put it down and saw others wanted it, she would want it.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Agnes, congratulations on your near retirement. I have been retired since 2009, and find so much more time to do what I want; you are going to love it, and have more time for knitting too for sure!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Also check out Amazondeals.com. Some books are as little as $14 with free shipping. Also I have a wood photo box that my DH and BIL gave my MIL A few years ago. I think they purchased it at The Bombey Comany . It's very nice, wood, and when you open the hinged top there are a number of hinged spaces inside for photos. This is great for printed photos before digital when we printed all our pictures from negatives. Beautiful stained wood box with spaces on the lid for 5 pictures. This also will take up a small space but hold many pictures.
> Pontuf
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I like the idea of the box. One photo so it isn't overwhelming as a bunch of them. She just had a big family and several of my siblings have big families, the one sister with 9, another with 6, and another with 5 and on and on. Now she has great grandchildren from all these. The box is even better than a book. We don't have Bombay any more.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice daralene - i think anyone that can play jazz is very talented - i could never get the timing down.

sam



Angora1 said:


> This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello again! Here are the photos from my baking today  I forgot to say in the apples squares recipe that since you use the egg yolk in the recipe that you can save the white and use that, with a little water whipped in with a fork, to use as an egg wash over the top before backing...so sorry. (The recipes are back on page 57, if you missed them)


Looks like you are ready to celebrate.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > This is jazz, so beware. If you don't like jazz don't open. It's ok ifyou don't. I didn't like it when I first met DH. He was more classical then and that is what I loved. Now I like both. Here is DH on a job he recently did. He doesn't like playing electronic piano but the singer didn't tell him. The sound isn't too bad for just at a company party.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

designer - your new avatar is wonderful.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a great sweater - love the pattern and the colors - it does look warm.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam. It really is such a beautiful pattern.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what great news - the power of prayer - awesome.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Marianne:
> From C
> M is out of surgery and in recovery, I got to go in and see her for a minute, she is pale of course but made her usual comments to make me laugh, told me she would be ready to head to Atlanta for the Peach Drop tonight, LOL. They were able to take everything and do the implant by the orthoscope so she will only have a few minor scars this time. That has really worried her, she has had so many surgeries and wounds and the scars are reminders and sometimes she just wished she could have them all gone.
> They did have to remove part of the liver, but the new cells they implanted should boost and help activate the liver functions. They have done all they can to cleanse the iron out now it's up to her body. I'll have to make sure she stays on the diet they will be giving her, (I don't cook so this is going to be an adventure for sure) She will be going back this evening to our local hospital and her "family" of nurses. Not sure how long she will remain in the hospital but not going to rush her coming home as she needs all the rest they can make her get. She won't rest at home, she always has to be doing and taking care of everyone else. It's heartbreaking for me sometimes to see how tired she is but she just smiles, makes a light hearted remark and keeps on going.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> very nice daralene - i think anyone that can play jazz is very talented - i could never get the timing down.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I made this scarf last year to practice short rows. It has had no real destination. A short while ago someone on KP asked for hats and scarves for a women's rehab shelter. I didn't have enough yarn for a hat so added some black. This is Sorlenna's pattern but I goofed on the first band and didn't want to frog since it is part mohair and difficult to rip. I purposely made the same goof at the top so it ended up being symmetrical. I will mail them on Wednesday.


Purl2, I absolutely LOVE the hat and scarf. I have to say I also love your sofa; very pretty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finding a five dollar shirt at goodwill makes my day - i have them done at the laundry so i know they are clean - with light starch.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> He is quite an accomplished pianist. I love jazz. Very nice looking gentleman also; I imagine you two make a beautiful couple. Meant to say I love the jacket you found. I understand what Julie said about odor but there are some places that are very particular and will not accept things that smell offensively. I love finding bargins and also take pride in doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When at the yarn store yesterday I picked up a different yarn needle for weaving in ends. One of the ladies there said she loves it and it is much easier to thread. I'm anxious to give them a try.


I'll be interested to hear how you liked them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love living in those kinds of towns five - small enough that you can know almost everyone - large enough that you don't need to associate with everyone. the older i get the more quiet i like it.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Ha!!
:lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone gifted heidi with an electronic picture frame several years ago. you download pictures off the card from you camera - the electronic in the frame changes the pictures according to the time you set - think heidi has it set around ten seconds. it's really great.

my screen saver if all the pictures i have downloaded off the disk she gets at the store when she develops her pictures - it does the same thing - keeps them about five seconds and then changes. i really like it.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Angora - go online and make a picture book for your Mom. This will take up no space in her small apartment and she will be able to enjoy her family pictures without worrying about so many picture frames. Group-on has great deals on these books, really easy to make and free shipping!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> My mom didn't even want photos of my grandchildren as she has so many grandchildren and great grandchildren and a small apartment. Hmmmm, that still hurt but I do understand. :shock: DH couldn't believe it when he said give her the pictures and I said she doesn't want them. Even though I understand it still makes me a little sad to talk about it but then there is so much that is so much more important going on.


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Red could you share your pattern source for the baby socks??
> ...


Thanks for the links Red!! AZ
:thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....


Great pictures - love the cowl and you look beautiful for your night on the town - Happy New Year dear Angora!! AZ


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love living in those kinds of towns five - small enough that you can know almost everyone - large enough that you don't need to associate with everyone. the older i get the more quiet i like it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Yes, Sam, I love the small little quiet towns. And you are right about the people. Funny nice thing about these here small towns, you need help and they all show up ready to assist you. When I lived in the cities, there was no one in spite of people being all around you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yummy recipes gottastch - thanks for sharing.

heidi has a recipe for cherry squares - will us it in my opening on friday.

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello everyone! The recipes below are not very low-calorie friendly but sure are tasty
> 
> UPSIDE DOWN RHUBARB CAKE
> 
> APPLE SQUARES


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....


I think it turned out really lovely!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello again! Here are the photos from my baking today  I forgot to say in the apples squares recipe that since you use the egg yolk in the recipe that you can save the white and use that, with a little water whipped in with a fork, to use as an egg wash over the top before backing...so sorry. (The recipes are back on page 57, if you missed them)


Yummy! I'll be right over!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> here is a picture of my scarf so far, learning more about my kindle every day lol the color is called blue hyacinth it is a pink, purple, bluish purple. it is Florafil super soft cotton American wildflowers collection. Pprobably more than you all wanted to know sorry


Beautiful colors!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous; both the model and the cowl!


Angora1 said:


> Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > here is a picture of my scarf so far, learning more about my kindle every day lol the color is called blue hyacinth it is a pink, purple, bluish purple. it is Florafil super soft cotton American wildflowers collection. Pprobably more than you all wanted to know sorry
> ...


I am glad you are going to get your knee checked out. It's good that it will be paid for too! Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....


I am so pleased with your cowl -- pretty lady! Is that you? 
I think you did a great job and I am glad my design worked out for you. I like the way you finished it.

It looks soft and so warm. Shirley


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....


beautiful cowl, love the leaf design the wearer is beautiful also


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> designer - your new avatar is wonderful.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam -- another fabric wall hanging. thanks for the kind words about them all. I really appreciate it. Happy New year and thanks for your kindness to me. Shirley


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We will be cooking the blackeyed peas with a ham hock new years day along with corn muffins and greens. Going to make a ham and scalloped potatoe casserole tomorrow to use up the ham.


Gweniepooh, how far are you from Gainesville? My husband was born there. Your New Years food sounds great!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we need pictures redkimba
> ...


Very nice Redkimba! I love the colors


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....


Lovely cowl and model.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!
> ...


yes we do!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > positive healing energy winging your way myfanwy - hopefully it is nothig that an ace bandage and rest won't fix.
> ...


Glad to hear there was not a tear! Now at least you know what to do to get it better.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Don't be tempted to over do Pup lover - small meals are easiest on your system at first. Glad you feel like eating - that's a step in the right direction dear!! AZ
> I too love the consignment and thrift shops - I can just browse around and look at everything!!! Often find treasures for my home, yard and even as gifts for certain people - my DD loves my thrift store finds!!
> 
> 
> ...


Pup Lover, glad you are getting better. I agree to go back at food slow..


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


LOL on the Little Man eating marmite! How cute!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy new year myfanwy - wishing you nothing but good happenings in 2013.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Sam, Got my tomato plants staked up again- they were too heavy in the rain, with my old system and had collapsed- my friends are here helping cut the grass- today I am needing the walking stick really only to help up and down steps- so that is all getting better! Cooked a chicken for lunch- so we can do that for later!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


It is definitely improving- thank you!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I looked it (marmite) up and found that there are a few places that now have it. I should have goggled it first It is available in the US as well.
> ...


Love the socks!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sam my DH gave me one of these a few years ago. I have it on my night table. I LOVE it! Angora, it's so easy to download pictures onto the chip and the price has come down so much this year. This is perfect for your MIL.

Pontuf



thewren said:


> someone gifted heidi with an electronic picture frame several years ago. you download pictures off the card from you camera - the electronic in the frame changes the pictures according to the time you set - think heidi has it set around ten seconds. it's really great.
> 
> my screen saver if all the pictures i have downloaded off the disk she gets at the store when she develops her pictures - it does the same thing - keeps them about five seconds and then changes. i really like it.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....


that is really lovely, Angora, and finished so quickly!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

we have ordered a pizza for supper have had a bland diet all day saving so I can have a piece and maybe a couple nachos with no hot peppers. going to watch Hope Springs with Tommy Lee Jones d n Merle Streep also have The odd life of Timothy green to watch DH is sleeping so chick flick time


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well I'm all caught up again. It took me quite a while. Yesterday was a picture perfect day here on the Oregon coast. It was about 45 degrees but if you were in the sun it almost felt like 60 or above. I was donned in my shorts and short sleeved shirt (as usual)and Glenn didn't have his bulky coat on but his hooded sweatshirt. We drove down as far as Tillamook and back to Seaside. It was such a glorious day! Then I came back to 20 plus pages to read after dinner and I kept falling asleep. Finally caught up after 2:30 am and then woke up to 10 more pages. I figured I'd better post this now while I have a chance!

Happy New Year Everyone! Here is my card to you all:

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=3948219758239&source=jl999


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


Yes I am glad I got it checked- once I knew it wasn't a tear it seemed to start improving! Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker2 -- I typed up a message to you but somehow it doesn't show up. I hope your leg gets better quickly. I am glad you saw the Doctor and it isn't something serious enough for a hospital visit or surgery. Stay off of it if you can and take care. I wished you a Happy New Year too, and then I must have not sent it properly. Just was reading back through today's posts. I watched Auckland fire works at 5am my time. Happy New Year again!

Best wishes -- when does Fale get home - I think you miss him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that looks really yummy

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello again! Here are the photos from my baking today  I forgot to say in the apples squares recipe that since you use the egg yolk in the recipe that you can save the white and use that, with a little water whipped in with a fork, to use as an egg wash over the top before backing...so sorry. (The recipes are back on page 57, if you missed them)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


it is just about his favourite food!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR my dear friends

XXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO

(((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not far at all; about a 45 min. drive. My best friend lives there. Athens is where the Univ. of Georgia is located. I know your DH would know that. How long since he was home?

Have you ever been to Georgia?



Knitter153 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > We will be cooking the blackeyed peas with a ham hock new years day along with corn muffins and greens. Going to make a ham and scalloped potatoe casserole tomorrow to use up the ham.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops, sorry for double post


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Lurker2 -- I typed up a message to you but somehow it doesn't show up. I hope your leg gets better quickly. I am glad you saw the Doctor and it isn't something serious enough for a hospital visit or surgery. Stay off of it if you can and take care. I wished you a Happy New Year too, and then I must have not sent it properly. Just was reading back through today's posts. I watched Auckland fire works at 5am my time. Happy New Year again!
> 
> Best wishes -- when does Fale get home - I think you miss him.


Thank you Shirley! Yes the knee seems to be improving! Happy New Year to you and yours! I do miss Fale- I get so much strength from just being with him. We don't yet know when he will travel!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not much anymore - no piano or organ around. but i still appreciate good solo music on the piano.

sam



Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > very nice daralene - i think anyone that can play jazz is very talented - i could never get the timing down.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was going to say the same think knitter - great couch.

sam



Knitter153 said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > I made this scarf last year to practice short rows. It has had no real destination. A short while ago someone on KP asked for hats and scarves for a women's rehab shelter. I didn't have enough yarn for a hat so added some black. This is Sorlenna's pattern but I goofed on the first band and didn't want to frog since it is part mohair and difficult to rip. I purposely made the same goof at the top so it ended up being symmetrical. I will mail them on Wednesday.
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Love your projects!!! those socks are fab - what kind of yarn did you use Strawberry???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Lion Brand, Amazing, 53% Wool 47% Acrylic . It washes up nicely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful cowl and beautiful model - great job daralene - i really like the cable/leaf pattern. could you post the pattern just for that? please.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish I had kept up my piano playing. I wasn't very good as I didn't really start until high school. I took lessons all through college, but then I didn't have a piano to practice on, so I lost it all. I have my GM's piano, but it doesn't stay tuned, and I just really don't sit down and try. I also have a keyboard and a guitar. I have good intentions, but just prefer to knit! But, like the Boy Scouts, I am prepared!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you sandy - what a great card.

sam

and a very happy new year to you.



Sandy said:


> Well I'm all caught up again. It took me quite a while. Yesterday was a picture perfect day here on the Oregon coast. It was about 45 degrees but if you were in the sun it almost felt like 60 or above. I was donned in my shorts and short sleeved shirt (as usual)and Glenn didn't have his bulky coat on but his hooded sweatshirt. We drove down as far as Tillamook and back to Seaside. It was such a glorious day! Then I came back to 20 plus pages to read after dinner and I kept falling asleep. Finally caught up after 2:30 am and then woke up to 10 more pages. I figured I'd better post this now while I have a chance!
> 
> Happy New Year Everyone! Here is my card to you all:
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=3948219758239&source=jl999


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Well I'm all caught up again. It took me quite a while. Yesterday was a picture perfect day here on the Oregon coast. It was about 45 degrees but if you were in the sun it almost felt like 60 or above. I was donned in my shorts and short sleeved shirt (as usual)and Glenn didn't have his bulky coat on but his hooded sweatshirt. We drove down as far as Tillamook and back to Seaside. It was such a glorious day! Then I came back to 20 plus pages to read after dinner and I kept falling asleep. Finally caught up after 2:30 am and then woke up to 10 more pages. I figured I'd better post this now while I have a chance!
> 
> Thankyou for the beautiful card Sandy -- we stood right beside the piper at the base of Edingburgh castle and had some pictures taken -- wonderful memories. Happy new year to you!
> Shirley
> ...


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi all, Sorry I'm late with this but I've had a busy day and evening. Like they say better late then never....LOL


Your pup is so cute! I love your knitting!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I wish I had kept up my piano playing. I wasn't very good as I didn't really start until high school. I took lessons all through college, but then I didn't have a piano to practice on, so I lost it all. I have my GM's piano, but it doesn't stay tuned, and I just really don't sit down and try. I also have a keyboard and a guitar. I have good intentions, but just prefer to knit! But, like the Boy Scouts, I am prepared!


My folks made me take piano lessons when I was in elementary school. I HATED practicing. It was soooo dull and boring to me: all classical which I did not enjoy at the time. After 4-5 years of torture, they let me quit. When i got to college one of my friends taught me more about playing the piano in a couple evenings than I had learned in all of those years of lessons. I learned to play the guitar chords noted above the treble staff with my left hand and play the melody with my right. It made all the difference in the world! I could play popular music!! I'm not very good at it, but I can amuse myself.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I don't know if Marianne's surgery is over yet or not. Let's all send her healing wishes and guidance over the doctors and nurses so she can start the New Year on her journey to health.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Afternoon Sam! I'm right there with you on staying up late then sleeping away the day. Oh well, guess we are going nto an age reversal of sorts. LOL
> ...


Beautiful how the colors go together!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR my dear friends
> 
> XXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXOXO
> 
> (((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))


Happy New year to you too, Pontuf!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne:
> From C
> M is out of surgery and in recovery, I got to go in and see her for a minute, she is pale of course but made her usual comments to make me laugh, told me she would be ready to head to Atlanta for the Peach Drop tonight, LOL. They were able to take everything and do the implant by the orthoscope so she will only have a few minor scars this time. That has really worried her, she has had so many surgeries and wounds and the scars are reminders and sometimes she just wished she could have them all gone.
> They did have to remove part of the liver, but the new cells they implanted should boost and help activate the liver functions. They have done all they can to cleanse the iron out now it's up to her body. I'll have to make sure she stays on the diet they will be giving her, (I don't cook so this is going to be an adventure for sure) She will be going back this evening to our local hospital and her "family" of nurses. Not sure how long she will remain in the hospital but not going to rush her coming home as she needs all the rest they can make her get. She won't rest at home, she always has to be doing and taking care of everyone else. It's heartbreaking for me sometimes to see how tired she is but she just smiles, makes a light hearted remark and keeps on going.
> ...


This is good to hear. Please let her know how much of a trooper she is. Her good nature no matter what is wonderful!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Angora thank you for pass on the information about Marianne. She is blessed to have you as a friend and Cyndi. God has certainly been with her and I'm sure will continue to strengthen her. Sounded like she had quite a time during the trip and bless the sheriff for helping Cyndi. Will continue prayers for all of them. Again a big hug for you!


I also thank you Angora for passing on this info. I am glad everything worked out with her heart.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


5, your small town sounds just like the kind of place I'd love to live in! The hustle and bustle of cities and all that comes with them drive me nuts.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Watching the New Years fireworks for London on BBC right now.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....


Absolutely beautiful! You wear it well also.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Happy New Year every one!!!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Well I'm all caught up again. It took me quite a while. Yesterday was a picture perfect day here on the Oregon coast. It was about 45 degrees but if you were in the sun it almost felt like 60 or above. I was donned in my shorts and short sleeved shirt (as usual)and Glenn didn't have his bulky coat on but his hooded sweatshirt. We drove down as far as Tillamook and back to Seaside. It was such a glorious day! Then I came back to 20 plus pages to read after dinner and I kept falling asleep. Finally caught up after 2:30 am and then woke up to 10 more pages. I figured I'd better post this now while I have a chance!
> 
> Happy New Year Everyone! Here is my card to you all:
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=3948219758239&source=jl999


What a beautiful card Sandy! Happy New Year!


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not far at all; about a 45 min. drive. My best friend lives there. Athens is where the Univ. of Georgia is located. I know your DH would know that. How long since he was home?
> 
> Have you ever been to Georgia?
> 
> ...


He went back in 2007 when his brother-in-law passed. I have never been, but really want to go sometime soon. Most of his family lives there;sisters and in-laws, cousins. You have been having alot of rain, haven't you?


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Designer, LOVE your new avatar. Such beautiful work!
Happy New Year to you too.

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > HAPPY NEW YEAR my dear friends
> ...


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

I am caught up on KP. I have been reading on and off for quite a while in between other things. 

I am ready to watch shows I've recorded on DVR and knit until it is time to go to bed in a few hours. We no longer stay up for the midnight hour as we get tired early. 

I wish all of you a very Happy, Healthy and Blessed New Year! 

See you in 2013!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Watching the New Years fireworks for London on BBC right now.


Wasn't it fantastic, Caren? I think most of our neighbours watched that first, then came out to let their own off. My DD's dog gave a lot of barking for a minute or so, but he wasn't scared, just excited. Happy New Year to you and your family, & Happy New Year to Fireball Dave, Sam & all the KTPers, wish I could name you all, just know you're all included. Yes, Marianne, you too, now lie down and have a good rest and get well soon.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Watching the New Years fireworks for London on BBC right now.
> ...


It was I loved watching it wish I had of been there. Ours is still a few hours away. Happy New Year to All!!!! I truly do hope it is a wonderful year for one and all.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy New Year one and all. We will watch The Apartment (A New Year's theme) and probably not make it to midnight. The Danish tradition is to have a piece of herring at midnight to ensure good luck for the new year. With or without it, I hope good luck and good health will be a part of everyone's 2013 .

WI Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


We have at most 1200 people living in our town. Our town is miles and miles in the middle of no where! We have two grocery stores,and, a basic clothing/gift/card store. We have a post office. We have 4 gas stations with their little bags of chips and chocolate bars. We have one medical clinic. One pharmacy pick up center (the nearest pharmacy is an hour 20 minutes drive away, they send the medication refills to the pharmacy pick up center). We have one bank, and one credit union. We have some hotel/motels here. Three restaurants. We have 5 churches. One of which has no minister. Two churches have ministers who live in town. Two churches have their ministers which live an hour 20 minutes away in the other town. That is it! Pretty small town stuff! [/quote]

5, your small town sounds just like the kind of place I'd love to live in! The hustle and bustle of cities and all that comes with them drive me nuts.[/quote][/quote]

Yes! I love my small town!!! I hated it when I lived in London, Ontario. The only city I enjoyed living in was Saskatoon, Saskatchewan. I lived on the edge of the city beside the river and a huge jogging park, yep, I jogged every day, sometimes twice or three times a day. They had a jogging ring that was 1 mile around. I loved the willows and poplars that grew along the river. It was my piece of heaven for a while. My sister never left Saskatoon.

But I will take my lil ole town any day of the week!! I banked my northeast corner of the house last night. I will bank the east side tomorrow. I can only do a bit at a time. Last year I could not do it at all due to my rotator cuffs tightening up. But since I been going to the physiotherapist, things are better. I like the no pain thingy!!!! haahah, I could get used to that!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

My very best wishes for the coming year to all the KTP friends. May your lives be filled with love and joy, peace and contentment. You deserve it. May your struggles be overcome, your health greatly improved and problems and difficulties very, very tiny.

You are a joy and a blessing to me.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy New Year Everyone - tomorrow we get another chance to do it right!
Love to all - AZ


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> The Danish tradition is to have a piece of herring at midnight to ensure good luck for the new year. With or without it, I hope good luck and good health will be a part of everyone's 2013 .
> 
> WI Joy


I learn so much in here. I may stick with the 12 grapes thing, but before I go to bed. Staying up to midnight has never packed a thrill for me, but I tend to get up at the crack of dawn also.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes we have had a good bit. Today it was dry though and sunny. Suppose to have more rain tomorrow and Thursday though. If you do get a chance to come see his family7 be sure and pm me so we can meet possibly.



Knitter153 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Not far at all; about a 45 min. drive. My best friend lives there. Athens is where the Univ. of Georgia is located. I know your DH would know that. How long since he was home?
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

A little over 3 hours until 2013 arrives in Texas! I'm sure I'll be up since I rarely go to bed before midnight anyway.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sitting here with DD and her friend watching a ridiculous movie. I usually find movies with vince Vaughn and Ben Stiler funny but don't particularly care for this one. Daughter and friend are going to a new year party from 10-2. I'll wait up for her to get home. When they leave I'll find something decent to watch and knit on and off. I also am up usually until midnight or later but also sleep late usually. Even when I was younger I was not big on going out on New Year's Eve; only remember doing so maybe 3-4 times.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jheiens said:


> My very best wishes for the coming year to all the KTP friends. May your lives be filled with love and joy, peace and contentment. You deserve it. May your struggles be overcome, your health greatly improved and problems and difficulties very, very tiny.
> 
> You are a joy and a blessing to me.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks Joy and I wish the same for you!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Hope Springs was funny, my 20 year old advised me he didn't care to watch it with me there are old people on the tv and he thinks you need to have been married to appreciate the humor. he may be right on the last part I thought it was good. DH is up now will spend some time with him before going to bed. Seeing midnight is not a biggie for me anymore. I am glad to be germ free to get kisses again, four days without is too long!

I wish all my ktp family a healthy, happy prosperous and yarn filled New year!! Hugs and prayers


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

forty minutes and it will be 2013 in northwest ohio. watching the partying in times square - glad i am not there - it would be panic time to be in that big of a crowd. 

my wish for all of you is a happy new year and may all your dreams be realized in the new year. good health - good times and good knitting.

sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Sam, and God's richest blessings on you and yours.

Good night, Ohio Joy


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Now this might be taking it a bit to far.


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

Twenty minutes until midnight!!!!! May your 2013 be everything
you could wish for! Thanks be to the Lord that Marianne got through her surgery with flying colors. She is a very precious
soul!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really like that - talk about yarn bombing

sam



Silverowl said:


> Now this might be taking it a bit to far.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HAPPY NEW YEAR East coast friends! 
KTP friends, you are all such a blessing .
Enriching lives, sharing knowledge... Such JOY....


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Well Said AZ!
Happy New Year!

Pontuf

uote=AZ Sticks]Happy New Year Everyone - tomorrow we get another chance to do it right!
Love to all - AZ[/quote]


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

63 minutes until 2013 in Texas!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Sam, and God's richest blessings on you and yours.
> 
> Good night, Ohio Joy


HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Now this might be taking it a bit to far.


Those are cool, they would make children smile for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Sam, and God's richest blessings on you and yours.
> ...


Happy New Year Caren!

and to all the rest of you, as the US catches up with us!!! the UK got there a few hours ago!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> forty minutes and it will be 2013 in northwest ohio. watching the partying in times square - glad i am not there - it would be panic time to be in that big of a crowd.
> 
> my wish for all of you is a happy new year and may all your dreams be realized in the new year. good health - good times and good knitting.
> 
> sam


Happy New Year Sam, wishing the same for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > jheiens said:
> ...


Happy New Year to you as well. I have been watching New Year celebrations for some time now. Got to watch the fireworks for London it was the best of all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy New Years everyone. Cindi just posted over on the Prayers of Hope and Healing for Marianne. The link is in my signature line! She is back home in her regular hospital and Chuck is her nurse tonight!!! woot woot woot!!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Now this might be taking it a bit to far.


It might be taking it a bit too far but it is cute! They forgot the spoons!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was wondering about that - maybe they didn't have time. lol

sam



Sandy said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Now this might be taking it a bit to far.
> ...


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Knitter153 said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, Sorry I'm late with this but I've had a busy day and evening. Like they say better late then never....LOL
> ...


Thank you on both.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy New Year's Everyone!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Now this might be taking it a bit to far.


How cute!!!! I love it.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was wondering about that - maybe they didn't have time. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I think the teaspoons are in their beds fast asleep!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy 2013 from Texas!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone.
I am back, have done nothing but look at Mariannes latest posts on KP- sounds like things while bad are not as bad as they could have been from the little I saw.
Will now try reading this KTP but despite having been knitting all week I have stuff I must finish! actually I mainly did what I felt like doing rather than left over Christmas knitting, but now I need to get to work). And I also need to finish getting organised for the magic loop workshop which begins in earnest in 2 days. Had a very quite time way, we did virtually nothing except read and knit (well I was the onlyb oneknittiong). We did do another puzzle we found there- David found it and did most of it. But as work begins again tomorrow i guess that will be the end of his puzzling for a while. So now to page one- 69 already, not sdure that I will get last weeks finished.

Well I moved it to 70 pages


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy New Year everyone.
> I am back, have done nothing but look at Mariannes latest posts on KP- sounds like things while bad are not as bad as they could have been from the little I saw.
> Will now try reading this KTP but despite having been knitting all week I have stuff I must finish! actually I mainly did what I felt like doing rather than left over Christmas knitting, but now I need to get to work). And I also need to finish getting organised for the magic loop workshop which begins in earnest in 2 days. Had a very quite time way, we did virtually nothing except read and knit (well I was the onlyb oneknittiong). We did do another puzzle we found there- David found it and did most of it. But as work begins again tomorrow i guess that will be the end of his puzzling for a while. So now to page one- 69 already, not sdure that I will get last weeks finished.
> 
> Well I moved it to 70 pages


Welcome back home Darowil- good to have you on site again- even if we have been talking such a lot again! All the very best for 2013, and of course your workshop!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am going to post this - i don't think bev will mind - and maybe some of you would like to do this. i would if i could crochet.

2013 is just around the corner

Posted: 29 Dec 2012 06:27 AM PST

I hope all of you had a wonderful Christmas. Ours was quiet, peaceful and lovely with just 3 of us home this year. We were able to use the miracle of technology and Skype with most of our kids who are far away. 

My heart aches for all the families who recently lost their precious children because a madman chose to take their lives. We are praying for you, for comfort, and peace and hope to return.

For my readers, if you love to craft like I do, you can do something to cheer up their community and the new school where the children will be attending after the new year. You can read about it here on Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/SandyChildrenHelp

For those of you who don't have FB, here is the basic idea and a mailing address:
The Sandy Hook school in Newtown CT is asking for people to send handmade snowflakes so that they can decorate the new building as a winter wonderland for the students. Each snowflake can be unique--they can be paper, crocheted, knitted etc. and any colors are fine!
Lets send as many as we can!! 
Please send all snowflakes by January 12, 2013 to:

Connecticut PTSA 
60 Connolly Parkway 
Building 12Suite 103 
Hamden CT 06514
If you need a pattern, this one is fairly simple to crochet: 
http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/christmas/cp6.html

HUG THE ONES YOU LOVE!
Bev

EDIT:

here is a snowflake to crochet if you are so inclined.

http://www.lionbrand.com/faq/595.html?utm_source=201228_Dec28&utm_medium=Emails&utm_campaign=Weeklynewsletter&utm_content=P-CrochetSnowflakeSquall

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome home darowil - we missed you. hope you had a good time.

a happy new year to you - may it be the best one ever.

sam



darowil said:


> Happy New Year everyone.
> I am back, have done nothing but look at Mariannes latest posts on KP- sounds like things while bad are not as bad as they could have been from the little I saw.
> Will now try reading this KTP but despite having been knitting all week I have stuff I must finish! actually I mainly did what I felt like doing rather than left over Christmas knitting, but now I need to get to work). And I also need to finish getting organised for the magic loop workshop which begins in earnest in 2 days. Had a very quite time way, we did virtually nothing except read and knit (well I was the onlyb oneknittiong). We did do another puzzle we found there- David found it and did most of it. But as work begins again tomorrow i guess that will be the end of his puzzling for a while. So now to page one- 69 already, not sdure that I will get last weeks finished.
> 
> Well I moved it to 70 pages


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone!! Internet had issues so couldn't get on for a couple days. Hope everyone is hale, hearty, and doing well into the new year. I have a lot of catching up to do as seems usual for me lately. I'm heading to bed as it's 1239am here, but just wanted to give you all a New Years hug. 
Night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poledra - happy new year - i wish you a year free of computer and internet problems plus the best year ever.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!! Internet had issues so couldn't get on for a couple days. Hope everyone is hale, hearty, and doing well into the new year. I have a lot of catching up to do as seems usual for me lately. I'm heading to bed as it's 1239am here, but just wanted to give you all a New Years hug.
> Night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!! Internet had issues so couldn't get on for a couple days. Hope everyone is hale, hearty, and doing well into the new year. I have a lot of catching up to do as seems usual for me lately. I'm heading to bed as it's 1239am here, but just wanted to give you all a New Years hug.
> Night.


Happy New Year, Kaye! really good to see you! how is DH going with the new Truck licence? and how are all the animals? And the winter in Wyoming?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the neck warmer is wondeful azsticks - great color too.
> 
> i want to learn how to do mitts with the thumb also - maybe someone should teach a class on it.
> 
> sam


Well I sort of am. Although I am not encouraging people to do the gusset if they are new knitters I will include a gussett in the fingerless mittens that is one of the options for the magic loop! I am giving an option with no shaping or with a shaped gussett. But I have looked at Sorlennas quickly and it looks much like most of them. And they are not hard to follow for those with an ability to read a relatively simple pattern.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I remember the hamburgers in NZ - they put sliced canned beets or cooked beet root (what they call our beets) so good we still have them that way once in awhile. My son still loves them that way. people raise their eyebrows.
> 
> Also pumpkin is a vegie there and we use it for dessert pies, lots of different things, but oh could they ever cook lamb, and their sea food!!! to die for.


Of course you have beetroot in hamburgers!

And I still remember the first time I discovered that pumpkin could be used in desserts. A veggie is its main use, although pumpkin scones are popular (as I rarely if ever make them I don't have a recipe so no point asking!). A few decades ago now one state had a very 'interesting' premier and his wife became known for pumpkin scones. These days Joe and Flo and remembered largely because Flo cooked pumpkin scones.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just jumping on here quickly before I take the meringue base out of the oven for the pavlova I'm making for this afternoon's family gathering. HAPPY NEW YEAR to all of you! I can't believe how I've got caught up in this KTP and how many of you I now count as my good friends. All the very best for 2013 to every single one of you, and as Agnes has already said 'Lang may your lum reek!'


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....
> ...


Thank you. We had such a great time and DH was wonderful to allow me to take my friend. She was so down because her ex just told her he will not cover the children on his ins. because he lost his job. He is now in Thailand with his new wife and can't be reached. She finally got a job 2 wks. ago and would just be making ends meet when she has to take on a new expense and the ex doesn't care about his children. One son has Crohn's and expensive treatments and he would let him die. He says he has no money but he makes 2x what DH makes. DH had us talking about other things and that was good so that we focused on other things and then my friend and I went and saw the new movie, The Guilt trip with Barbara Streisand. Oh could we identify. She was laughing so hard she had tears. After we went for a drink together and then I made it home for midnight with DH. Mission accomplished. We laughed and laughed and my friend brought in the New Year stronger than ever instead of sitting home and feeling like she was going under.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, Sam, I love the small little quiet towns. And you are right about the people. Funny nice thing about these here small towns, you need help and they all show up ready to assist you. When I lived in the cities, there was no one in spite of people being all around you.


Do you know everyone in your town or almost everyone??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sandy said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....
> ...


Thank you Sandy. I hope Designer sees it since she inspired it with her formula.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous; both the model and the cowl!
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


Gwenie, thank you so much. Hope you are healing. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....
> ...


Designer, I'm so glad you got to see it. Yes, that is me. You should see the photos I didn't post as while taking the photos I was apparently making funny faces. DH helped and took the one. He was too cute posing me. Thank you so much for the measurements that I worked from.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....
> ...


Thank you so much Pup Lover.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > designer - your new avatar is wonderful.
> ...


Yes, they are all amazing. True works of art. Do you show them at quilt shows Designer?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....
> ...


Thank you so much. Designer inspired it. I was overwhelmed by so many patterns and this was a simple formula.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Sam my DH gave me one of these a few years ago. I have it on my night table. I LOVE it! Angora, it's so easy to download pictures onto the chip and the price has come down so much this year. This is perfect for your MIL.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Great idea but my mom has one from my brother and it bothers her, sooooooo. However I would love, love, love one of those for myself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....
> ...


Thank you so much Lurker. Yes, it did work up quickly and I enjoyed doing it so much.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


I used to have shows but most of it was by word of mouth - I didn't enter any major shows.I did them because I wanted to. I donated a lot to "The Quilt Project - a Canadian Breast cancer auction each year" . they did very well.

I haven't touched my sewing machine for 3 years since my son got sick.

I just lost heart for it and started knitting and crochet again. I still have some fabric and am once in awhile getting the urge . YOu can only use so many wall hangings - especially if you don't want to go into business.I found a disc with my work on it and decided I would use them for my avatar. I have the coyotes on my wall, and there are a lot of others that are in personal collections -- a lot were gifts. I did a lot of teaching and hosted an on line yahoo group something like our workshops - taught thread painting, fabric painting and rough edged applique - had other teachers teach traditional quilting - love to teach.

I never have gone into seriously selling my work, or taking orders for my quilts, as I love creating and don't want to have to do something or be told how to do it --

We were in business selling my Maori copper tooled heads which I found so interesting when we were in NZ-- we did very well, but I didn't enjoy having to meet deadlines --- {I was featured in the NZ womens' weekly in l972} and I didn't enjoy it very much when you had to meet a time line and you were worried about the money --I did used to make stained glass stepping stones and sold them-did very well but didn't want the quilts to be a business. Lucky me, Pat supported my wish to avoid a structured business and and didn't push me to sell my work unless i wanted to. I loved doing the wall hangings. never knew what I was going to end up with when I started a piece. They just evolved. This is a good part of the world with the beautiful Rockies 90 minutes away and the prairies and the foothills. lots of subjects.

Thanks for the kind words about my work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*This one is for AZ sticks and Pontuf* -- and any other Arizonians or southwestern lovers.

I dyed my own fabric and this one just reminded me of Arizona and it looked like there was a Cave dwelling shape so I decided to try it. It is one of my favorites and is on my dining room wall. this is for you!


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone, Its a bit late I know but we have been having issues here with our electricity supply, we lost power for 7 hours new years eve. It came on 7pm then went again at 11.30pm. It was the 4th power cut we had had in as many weeks but hopefully the last.
Thank you all for your supportive messages when I posted about my sadness at losing my mum, I didn't say it at the time but it was very much appreciated.
Hope you all have a wonderful, prosperous and peaceful new year. love an hugs Lyn xx


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy new year to all here. I had to look up "Lang may your lum reek" since I've never heard that before, but I like it!

Today I will take down the Yule tree & most of the decorations. The evergreens get to stay up until about Blessing of the Plow (February) along with my snowflake lights. Those just make me happy through the winter months post holidays.

I also need to put the posole into the slow cooker so I can have "good luck" food for this new year. 

recipe: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Slow-Cooker-Posole/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=101941764&prop26=SlowCooker&prop27=2012-12-28&prop28=Main&prop29=Recipe&me=1


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

melyn said:


> Happy New Year everyone, Its a bit late I know but we have been having issues here with our electricity supply, we lost power for 7 hours new years eve. It came on 7pm then went again at 11.30pm. It was the 4th power cut we had had in as many weeks but hopefully the last.
> Thank you all for your supportive messages when I posted about my sadness at losing my mum, I didn't say it at the time but it was very much appreciated.
> Hope you all have a wonderful, prosperous and peaceful new year. love an hugs Lyn xx


hugs for you Lyn!! you are a great person to share with us! You can sit around my table anytime! hmmmm, may even let you sit in my rocking chair and knit a round or two as well. :-D


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello! We made it to watch the ball drop on TV and my crazy girlfriend gave us all dark green balloons that she had drawn on (to make them look like watermelons - sort of). She filled then with water with a little red food coloring (to simulate the watermelon insides). At midnight we stood on her deck in -2 degrees F. and tossed them off her deck, into her back yard. It was so cold and the balloons were too thick so none of them popped. We laughed and laughed. I guess it is good luck somewhere in the world to drop watermelons at midnight and she decided we needed to do the same. Someone finally got a balloon to burst and we decided that meant good luck for us all...so funny. 

My mom's apple squares were a hit. My cookie sheet only has 3 little bars left and all asked for the recipe  

The Rose Parade has just come onto the TV. Our friend's daughter from Sioux Falls, South Dakota is marching in the parade. I love watching parades now - always marched in parades in high school...way more fun to watch them now 

I am enjoying a "cuppa" right now and am thinking fondly of you all, all over the world right now  I wish a happy new year for you all filled with peace, light, laughter and much needlework


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i've never made a meatloaf without ground beef - using all ground chicken sounds interesting. i just may have to try it. let me know how it turns out.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


hi all, i have been sorta keeping up, and just reading, but i have to say, i too put in grated carrots in my meatloaf, can't really taste them, but i think it keeps it moist and i like the color it adds. i love, love meatloaf. i imagine you can use whatever type meat you choose, cause when you add the onions and such that pretty much is what you taste. 
we missed the snow this time. its still trying to melt here after the ft we got. its a bit warmer out today also. i am so over the snow. i like a good one each yr. well we had IT!
several of us worked at the church yesterday and got all the christmas stuff removed, i was so glad for the help. then i cleaned, so i am done till thursday. i then went to visit sister in hosp. she received more units of blood, dr. told her she would just have to keep doing this as an ongoing situation. i think she was going home today.
i was planning to stay home and just veg out, but cousin called and wants me to help her choose a paint color for her bathroom she has totally redone. 
it is really gray and gloomy here today. i guess when i get back i will start the bk eyed peas, cabbage and whatever else i decide to put together. last night i did some sauteed veggies and garlic to put over my pasta, i just didn't want spagetti sauce, i may just freeze that, since bj seems not to care for it at this time. you know sometimes you just get burned out on foods and time for a change.
well, happy new yr everyone wow, i will never remember to write 2013. later guys


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are a couple of quick shots of the mitts--you can see the size differences!


I love these Mitts, I hope to make some one day!! and no I can't see a difference, but then I'm on drugs :lol: :roll: Sorry, just had to make you laugh a bit! Hope it worked ;-)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

patocenizo said:


> How sweet of you Angora 1. I'll let you know, I have been putting this off since mid May but I can't have another shot of cortisone so now it's reckoning time. I do Pilates two or three times a week plus two days of weight training which I won't be able to do for about 3 weeks time...that does not make me a happy camper, maybe the doc will allow me to do core work sooner than that. As for work well, they know I'll be off for about 20 days. Thanks for your good thoughts.
> 
> 
> Angora1 said:
> ...


HOpe you are healing well by now, so sorry was not on to send prayers and well wishes before today.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really like that - talk about yarn bombing
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Sam, somebody has 'way too much time on their hands!! I can think of a number on things Myfanwy or 5 or Tessa or Marianne could use help with, can't you?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I have done some "sewing up" today - so I will share some pics. I'm really happy with the fingerless mitts - I want to learn how to do the thumb like Sorelena's - maybe after she finishes the current pattern. The first pair I made were a little small for my sister - so I decided to keep them!!! The second pair will fit her fine. The hat is for my "mission bag" and I may keep the red neck warmer - I put a button on it and you can wear it a couple of different ways... I love the "boyfriend" pattern - yep, gonna keep it!!


Beautiful work.. love the hat.. what is the pattern, one thing I can make is hats, LOL. And scarfs..


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

found this on my facebook, it was just too funny not to share lol
hope the link works

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=403349219734542&set=vb.100001784039178&type=2&theater


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

how are you feeling, Marianne -- don't do too much! give yourself time to heal and unwind. you have had a stressful time so take it easy and rest. we know you are doing very well, and we hope you get home soon but only when you are ready. You must take care of yourself even if it is frustrating. Ask me how I know!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay.. I'm up to page 20 of this weeks posts, see it goes to like 72.. if I may ask forgiveness for not commenting I'd like to just jump to this weeks KTP. I will save this link (as C thought she had deleted it..LOL I have bookmarks she doesn't know how to use) and read back as I have time. 
Loves, Hugs and Prayers.. time for lunch then a long needed nap!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

hey, Marianne, so good to see you here!!!! gentle hugs and lots of love for you! (((((((((( ))))))))))

You keep yourself as still as possible -- doest hurt as much that way. Can you have warm blankets and do they help your pains? I know you are sensitive to pain meds. (I have a hammer not being used right now so I could stop by and put you out! hahaah, not so much....) Was Chuck good to you last night, and you serenaded him! hmmm, nice one, do you remember what you sang? Susy Snowflake? love you, Zoe


----------



## DeannaB (Jul 20, 2011)

I just wanted to pop in here and wish everyone a Happy New Year!! 
I haven't been able to keep up with the posts for a while now, but have been thinking of all of you. 
Prayers and best wishes to all, 
Deanna


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy New Year everyone.
> I am back, have done nothing but look at Mariannes latest posts on KP- sounds like things while bad are not as bad as they could have been from the little I saw.
> Will now try reading this KTP but despite having been knitting all week I have stuff I must finish! actually I mainly did what I felt like doing rather than left over Christmas knitting, but now I need to get to work). And I also need to finish getting organised for the magic loop workshop which begins in earnest in 2 days. Had a very quite time way, we did virtually nothing except read and knit (well I was the onlyb oneknittiong). We did do another puzzle we found there- David found it and did most of it. But as work begins again tomorrow i guess that will be the end of his puzzling for a while. So now to page one- 69 already, not sdure that I will get last weeks finished.
> 
> Well I moved it to 70 pages


Happy New Year darowil - glad you are home safe. It sounds like you had a nice break - David is getting the puzzle bug... maybe you should show him the online puzzle site!!! AZ


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy New Year to you as well, Deanna...great to see you on KTP! Stop in anytime and have "a cuppa" with all of us!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

May the coming year be a wonderful year for all my KTP friends. Happy New Year

Lurker...Sounds like the tomato plants are really big. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad you got them back up. How wonderful that you have had some improvement in your knee and love it that your neighbors are helping with the lawn. Makes me a little sad that while Fale is away you are hurting. 

Sandy...Loved hearing about your day and thank you for the card for all of us. 

Pup Lover...Hope you are soon feeling tip top again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. I'm up to page 20 of this weeks posts, see it goes to like 72.. if I may ask forgiveness for not commenting I'd like to just jump to this weeks KTP. I will save this link (as C thought she had deleted it..LOL I have bookmarks she doesn't know how to use) and read back as I have time.
> Loves, Hugs and Prayers.. time for lunch then a long needed nap!


Yay!!! You are back. Oh how we missed you and pray for your complete recovery. What a gift it is to have you back on!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy New Year !!! Glad you're back - we missed you - AZ


Poledra65 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!! Internet had issues so couldn't get on for a couple days. Hope everyone is hale, hearty, and doing well into the new year. I have a lot of catching up to do as seems usual for me lately. I'm heading to bed as it's 1239am here, but just wanted to give you all a New Years hug.
> Night.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


You my Dear are a good friend - and your DH is a sweetheart. I will keep your friend in my thoughts for strength in this new challenge - Mom's are a funny breed - they manage to take care of their "babies" - AZ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

melyn said:


> found this on my facebook, it was just too funny not to share lol
> hope the link works
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=403349219734542&set=vb.100001784039178&type=2&theater


That was so cute.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *This one is for AZ sticks and Pontuf* -- and any other Arizonians or southwestern lovers.
> 
> I dyed my own fabric and this one just reminded me of Arizona and it looked like there was a Cave dwelling shape so I decided to try it. It is one of my favorites and is on my dining room wall. this is for you!


Oh Designer this is beyond wonderful - the colors are so true to life and I can see how you were inspired to make the mountain/cave - Thank you so much for sharing - such talent!!! Love - Sandi/AZ


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > *This one is for AZ sticks and Pontuf* -- and any other Arizonians or southwestern lovers.
> ...


I am sooo glad you like it. I loved doing southwestern themes. have you ever been to de grazias 'gallery of the sun' in Tucson? I think he was so wonderfully talented and we used to drive down from Mesa every winter for a visit. I fell in love with his work - and he had a huge influence on my work.

I loved the winters in Arizona so much and we fell in love with the desert. Shirley


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple of quick shots of the mitts--you can see the size differences!
> ...


Hi Sweetie!!! Glad to see you jumping in - don't overdo - we are all glad you are here!!! Love, AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I have done some "sewing up" today - so I will share some pics. I'm really happy with the fingerless mitts - I want to learn how to do the thumb like Sorelena's - maybe after she finishes the current pattern. The first pair I made were a little small for my sister - so I decided to keep them!!! The second pair will fit her fine. The hat is for my "mission bag" and I may keep the red neck warmer - I put a button on it and you can wear it a couple of different ways... I love the "boyfriend" pattern - yep, gonna keep it!!
> ...


The hat is my "brainless" pattern - worsted weight yarn - cast on 61/71/81 stitches -start with a 16" size 6 needle for 6-8 rows and switch to size 10 needle. and join by knitting 2 together. Knit for 8 - 10 inches - knit 2 tog all the way around and use sewing needle and yarn to take the stitches off and tie off. Sew up the brim and you are done!!!! They always fit someone!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Today is one of those Winter desert days that I love - it is only 25 degrees mid morning - no wind and the bluest sky- crystal clear - you know what I mean Shirley. I feel like I can reach out and touch the mountains all around our valley. I haven't been to the gallery - I will make a note of it in my "travel" book. I have a long list of things I want to see even just in Arizona. AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AZ I loved the hat so I copied your direction titled it AZ Sticks Brainless hat pattern and saved it. A definate to do.

Marianne woohoo! good to hear from you you. Have held you up in prayers and God is GOOD! Don't worry about replying as I want you to rest and heal. Will try not to make you laugh too much if it hurts your stitches but here's a joke for you:

JOKE Knitting when we were children my sister wanted to learn to knit. My mother sent her to the local wool shop. She came back in tears and said they only sold quick knit wool (today double knit) and she couldn't knit quick.

Take care of yourself!

I've got blackeyed peas simmering and the rhubarb cobbler in the oven. The Georgia-Nebraska football game just started though I'm not a big football fan I'll watch with DH and knit some. Hopefully during halftime I can get him tp mix up the corn muffins.

DESIGNER your quilts are beyond beautiful. I also quilt but have never done landscapes such as yours. Truly magnificient.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Gwenie - glad you like the hat - keeps my hands busy and gives my brain a rest at the same time!!! I meant to post this link last night and I forgot.... brain/rest.... so here it is today - it sounds like a winter winner any day. DH is not a fan of black eyed peas so I have a roast in the crock pot - will add carrots and potatoes later - have a wonderful day!!
luv-AZ http://www.kitchendaily.com/recipe/collard-green-and-black-eyed-pea-soup-141100


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

The Sidney Harbor New Years 2013


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> May the coming year be a wonderful year for all my KTP friends. Happy New Year
> 
> Lurker...Sounds like the tomato plants are really big. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad you got them back up. How wonderful that you have had some improvement in your knee and love it that your neighbors are helping with the lawn. Makes me a little sad that while Fale is away you are hurting.
> 
> ...


The tomatoes got hit by some [virus?] but are still producing fruit- Ripening at just the right rate for me to eat. Yes it was great to have help with the grass- My compost bins are overflowing at the moment, but it will compact down, good day to get some washing done. Things return to normal tomorrow. I will try weed eating tomorrow, I reckon the knee should be up to that by then!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Designer this is absolutely beautiful, an incredible work of art. You have really captured the colors and textures of Arizona! You are such a gifted artist. And I am your number 1 fan!

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> *This one is for AZ sticks and Pontuf* -- and any other Arizonians or southwestern lovers.
> 
> I dyed my own fabric and this one just reminded me of Arizona and it looked like there was a Cave dwelling shape so I decided to try it. It is one of my favorites and is on my dining room wall. this is for you!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sneezing and a little dizzy today feeling much better over all. Have Italian chicken n spaghetti in crock pot DH goes back to work tonight and I return tomorrow. glad it is a short week. I have not heard of all of theser things that you are supposed to eat to start the new year I will have to look them up and shoot for next year.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Designer this is absolutely beautiful, an incredible work of art. You have really captured the colors and textures of Arizona! You are such a gifted artist. And I am your number 1 fan!
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


Thanks Pontuf, I found another disc this morning and then decided to take some pics of the wall hangings that are on my wall. I think now that the workshops are starting i might be better to keep one avatar picture, but I will see how it goes. If it confuses people I will just use one. I had fun dyeing this fabric and 'saw' a cliff dwelling in the dyed piece of fabric so just accentuated it. loved doing the Southwest.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't think I'm being clear with my question. Here is an example: Someone posted some Houndstooth felted coasters. I decided I want to make them using my stash. I don't have enough 100% wool, but I have a lot of a lovely acrylic. If I use the acrylic to make the coasters, what would the difference be? For instance, would they be bigger? I know they will not felt when I wash them. I just like the pattern, but can't felt with the yarn I have.


If you want them to be the size of felted ones you will need to reduce the number of stitches.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer I just got around to visiting your blog and all I can say is dear lady if I could just sit at your feet and learn I would be blessed. Your are such a gifted, talented artist. I want to take all of yor workshops! If my projects turn out half as beautiful I will be happy. When I grow up (only 60 now LOL) I want to be like you!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jonibee said:
> 
> 
> > First of all I want to wish Sam and all the other "bloggers" a Happy New Year..hopefully it will be a better new year if the leaders of our fine country can sit down and communicate and work together. The recipes sound "yummy"..I received an unusual Xmas ornament from my neice in North Carolina..it's an Okra Angel she comes with seeds (to be planted) that have been handed down from one generation to another. This ornament was bought at a museum..so I look to plant the Okra seeds this spring (something to look forward to..in the dead of Winter) I have attached a picture of it..interesting...
> ...


I have sometimes planted okra. The big deal I think is the length of the growing season. It needs more that other vegetables. Ancient recollection may be three months. At least months' lengths are the same in the English-speaking world. (I think)


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> jonibee said:
> 
> 
> > First of all I want to wish Sam and all the other "bloggers" a Happy New Year..hopefully it will be a better new year if the leaders of our fine country can sit down and communicate and work together. The recipes sound "yummy"..I received an unusual Xmas ornament from my neice in North Carolina..it's an Okra Angel she comes with seeds (to be planted) that have been handed down from one generation to another. This ornament was bought at a museum..so I look to plant the Okra seeds this spring (something to look forward to..in the dead of Winter) I have attached a picture of it..interesting...
> ...


Okra has gorgeous blossoms. Kind of like Rose of Sharon if my memory is correct.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > jonibee said:
> ...


We do have quite a long growing season- and when I googled it they do grow it here- I just don't see it locally. The flower sounds worth growing just for that. I am going to have to train my squash in the direction I want them to grow!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy January 1, 2013! I hope everyone had a joyous and safe evening. I stayed home. The city was working on a water pipe last night so I was without water for a while. They were there until after midnight. I guess they didn't have a great New Year's! Black-eyed peas are simmering. DD is coming over later with my cabbage. I think another friend is going to come eat as well. He doesn't cook so I have to help him have good luck and money for the New Year! I will make cornbread later. It is a yucky day today. Cloudy, damp, and cold. I'm staying in and will hopefully start a new project. I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can't find who gave me the recipe for her mom's rhubarb cobbler but THANK YOU! Just ate some and OMG am I in love with rhubarb. I can't believe I have reached this age without ever tasting such a delish fruit/veggie which ever it is considered. Will certainly be trying the upside down cake now and other rhubarb dishes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pooh.. started researching rhubarb thinking to add it to the garden and doggone if I've found that it should be limited in the diets of those with arthritis, rheumatism, gout, and a few other ailments. Well that nicks it for my garden but will eat it on a limited basis from store. Phooey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pooh.. started researching rhubarb thinking to add it to the garden and doggone if I've found that it should be limited in the diets of those with arthritis, rheumatism, gout, and a few other ailments. Well that nicks it for my garden but will eat it on a limited basis from store. Phooey.


Well that is handy information, anyway, Gwen- did not know that- love the stuff myself- but have had no luck as yet growing it here!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I haven't had rhubarb in a long time, but I liked it. I guess I'll try the cobbler, but will have to check the points first. I'm hitting ww hard on Thursday! And I know rhubarb needs a lot of sugar, so it will be limited.

Emotions are so funny. I just had a wave of sadness. I guess I was thinking about my mom, being alone, etc. Hope it passes soon!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think that happens to a lot of folks around holidays Pammie. I felt like that the other night for a few hours but felt fine the next morning. Hope the blues pass quickly.

Lurker what I also learned about growing rhubarb is that you shouldn't expect to harvest until the 2nd year (a perrenial) and then on a limited basis. Good harvest by third year and then is like a pesky weed almost.

quote=pammie1234]I haven't had rhubarb in a long time, but I liked it. I guess I'll try the cobbler, but will have to check the points first. I'm hitting ww hard on Thursday! And I know rhubarb needs a lot of sugar, so it will be limited.

Emotions are so funny. I just had a wave of sadness. I guess I was thinking about my mom, being alone, etc. Hope it passes soon![/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy New Year darowil - glad you are home safe. It sounds like you had a nice break - David is getting the puzzle bug... maybe you should show him the online puzzle site!!! AZ


He sees it- he keeps catching me on it- and makes some rude comment (in fun that is). I think I must think I do nothing but online puzzles, KP and knitting (well maybe he wouldn't be far wrong!) 
But about to go out shopping before the heat comes. Looking at 35 today (mid 90s), but 41 and 42 for the next 2 days (well over 100). Come on over Sam and melt with me. Especially as we are still waiting for someone to fix our airconditioner to work upstairs- and it is upstairs that gets extremely hot this weather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> The Sidney Harbor New Years 2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne it is so good to have you back. And that things should start improving- well as long as you can care for yourself that is! Just start thinking of yourself as someone else. If it was Ben say trying to do something would you be rushing to do it for him? or telling him not to? Maybe this will help you sit back? Not sure that you can do that though.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Designer. Your quilts awe me.

Marianne. So glad to hear op over and love your humor.
Sassafras


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think that happens to a lot of folks around holidays Pammie. I felt like that the other night for a few hours but felt fine the next morning. Hope the blues pass quickly.
> 
> Lurker what I also learned about growing rhubarb is that you shouldn't expect to harvest until the 2nd year (a perrenial) and then on a limited basis. Good harvest by third year and then is like a pesky weed almost.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

What I really had not needed was for an overenthusiastic helper to weed it out- the plan is to go to a plant nursery before too long- amongst other things I need more dirt!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


AZ, you are so right and I think we do that for each other here too. Some times I feel down for no reason and then I find out one of my friends on here is having a tough time. There is a bond here too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think that happens to a lot of folks around holidays Pammie. I felt like that the other night for a few hours but felt fine the next morning. Hope the blues pass quickly.
> 
> Lurker what I also learned about growing rhubarb is that you shouldn't expect to harvest until the 2nd year (a perrenial) and then on a limited basis. Good harvest by third year and then is like a pesky weed almost.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

We plant two years in a row - that way you have some from one of the rhubarb plants each year. as it is a biennial plant. I grew up with rhubarb in our yard and it was and still is a big part of our lives.

I used to make rhubarb crisp for my boys -- with heavy farm cream or whipped cream-mmmm! They loved it with vanilla icecream too. I like it mixed with apple in an apple rhubarb crisp. Rhubarb just boiled with sugar added is delicious and is a
good topping for icecream. Apple rhubarb pie is delicious.

I will look up some of my rhubarb recipes and post them.

I will find my Mom's recipe and post it here .


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam have you ever had it fried or stewed with tomatoes? I especially love the nutty flavor of the fried.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the crunch of the seeds.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

I finished knitting the baby kimono jacket. Now to sew it together & make a binding on the edges. Pictures forthcoming.

I will do that after dinner. I hear the posole calling me.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Designer I just got around to visiting your blog and all I can say is dear lady if I could just sit at your feet and learn I would be blessed. Your are such a gifted, talented artist. I want to take all of yor workshops! If my projects turn out half as beautiful I will be happy. When I grow up (only 60 now LOL) I want to be like you!


Thanks Gwennie! I hope you went back to the beginning as the most recent entries are all knitted and crochet. The other stuff is prior to 2 or 3 years ago. Thanks so much for the kind mention of my work.


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy New Year my KTP friends, here another Black eyed peas recipe,that I think sounds pretty good. And it might bring you good luck, you'll never know if you don't try it.
It's from "My Daily Moment"


Black Eyed Peas
Ingredients
1 medium onion, chopped 
2 tbsp. vegetable oil 
1 cup chopped cooked ham 
1-2 garlic clove, minced 
2 (15 oz.) cans black-eyed peas, rinsed and drained 
1 (14 oz.) can chicken broth 
1 tsp. rubbed sage 
1/2 tsp. dried thyme 
1/2 tsp. pepper 
Chopped tomatoes 
Sliced green onions 
Pepper sauce, if desired 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Methods/Steps
Heat oil in a medium saucepan; stir/saute onion over medium-high heat for 3 minutes. Stir in ham and garlic; saute 3 minutes. Stir in peas and the next 4 ingredients; bring to a boil; decrease heat, and simmer, stirring occasionally, 20 minutes. Adjust seasoning to taste with salt/pepper. 
Serve topped with chopped tomatoes, sliced green onions and pepper sauce.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I looked and read through the entire site I think Designer. It was all amazing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Yes there is, it is nice that everyone is here for each other. The support for each other is very touching and not found in many places.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Now here is a nifty idea for storing your needles.

http://www.kaspaikka.fi/virkkaus/store-potti/index.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I looked and read through the entire site I think Designer. It was all amazing.


I just read the conversation about how we are here for each other in this group-- here is my story about another group who was here for me.

The fabric postcards were real hand made postcards which were donated to the Cancer Center in my name and my sons (Rob) I received 350 from all over the world and donated them to Wellspring Cancer support-they sold them at their auction and other fundraisers -which I had supported over the years, and 
- they made +$ 1,000.in both our names and put a brick in their yard in the new center in our names too. It touched me so deeply - still does. I wanted to make sure you saw them. Each one was sent with a Prayer -- you have no idea how much it helped me and my family - I still donate my work to them. Although I am not doing quilts any more. I don't know how I would have gotten through the two years with Rob so sick and passing and then Pat so dreadfully ill, if I hadn't had the thoughts and prayers of my friends from all over the world.

That is why I try to 'pay it forward' in different ways. A lot of them were my students in my Learningfa (Learning fiber arts) yahoo group which is still running. I turned it over to two friends. That is the reason I started the workshops here.

Thanks so much for talking about my blog -- Shirley


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I still have 15 more pages to catch up...but glad to hear the good news for Marianne and am sending healing thoughts to all who need them. I have been knitting almost all day--trying to get some more done as the job begins again tomorrow...will do my best to finish reading by tonight!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Now here is a nifty idea for storing your needles.
> 
> http://www.kaspaikka.fi/virkkaus/store-potti/index.html


I know a few people that would like to have one of these.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes AZ sticks you have a beautiful desert winter day. Unfortunately the sky is overcast and gray in the Valley. But a nice day nonetheless. Designer I will also check out this gallery next visit to Tucson, maybe during the Gem Show.

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> Today is one of those Winter desert days that I love - it is only 25 degrees mid morning - no wind and the bluest sky- crystal clear - you know what I mean Shirley. I feel like I can reach out and touch the mountains all around our valley. I haven't been to the gallery - I will make a note of it in my "travel" book. I have a long list of things I want to see even just in Arizona. AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

shirley - i gather your new avatar is one of you maori hammered copper heads. would you elaborate a little on them - how you did them - the raw material - etc? your avatar is so interesting.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Now here is a nifty idea for storing your needles.
> ...


That would really be easy to make! just buy a pot (any shape) and crochet the top to fit over it. and put in the needles.

You could even use it for circulars just use a wider 'box, crochet a cover and the loops would curve out the top. that is really neat! YOu could cover a shoe box.

That would make a great gift for a knitter. Hmm. I am thinking of trying one. Thanks for the link


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is unbeliveablely beautiful shirley - thank you so much for sharing it. what wonderful talent you have and lucky people that have you hanging on their walls.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> *This one is for AZ sticks and Pontuf* -- and any other Arizonians or southwestern lovers.
> 
> I dyed my own fabric and this one just reminded me of Arizona and it looked like there was a Cave dwelling shape so I decided to try it. It is one of my favorites and is on my dining room wall. this is for you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is unbeliveablely beautiful shirley - thank you so much for sharing it. what wonderful talent you have and lucky people that have you hanging on their walls.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam -- I just have a picture in my mind of hanging on walls all over the world :lol: :roll: ;-) Pretty soon I will get too busy to come here all the time so it will give you a break from me talking about my projects etc. I will still come around but as our numbers are climbing I am going to get pretty busy so you guys will have a break! :thumbup: I can't believe how welcome I have been made to feel here. must remember to look up the rhubarb recipes.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> shirley - i gather your new avatar is one of you maori hammered copper heads. would you elaborate a little on them - how you did them - the raw material - etc? your avatar is so interesting.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Now here is a nifty idea for storing your needles.
> 
> http://www.kaspaikka.fi/virkkaus/store-potti/index.html


Good idea, my laptop did a fair translation too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

melyn -- thanks so much for sharing that - i loved it - very cute - i will have to show it to heidi when she comes over.

sam



melyn said:


> found this on my facebook, it was just too funny not to share lol
> hope the link works
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=403349219734542&set=vb.100001784039178&type=2&theater


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

deanna - thanks so much for stopping and sharing a cuppa with us. even if you don't keep up with the posts you can still stop by and join in the conversation - we would love to have you. there is a chair with your name on it so join us when you can.

sam



DeannaP said:


> I just wanted to pop in here and wish everyone a Happy New Year!!
> I haven't been able to keep up with the posts for a while now, but have been thinking of all of you.
> Prayers and best wishes to all,
> Deanna


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow - what a great show.

sam



Ask4j said:


> The Sidney Harbor New Years 2013


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute but I don't crochet yet! Grrrr......maybe someone here can design something for knitting...hope, hope!



Silverowl said:


> Now here is a nifty idea for storing your needles.
> 
> http://www.kaspaikka.fi/virkkaus/store-potti/index.html


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sam -- this is the copper tooling I did in New Zealand - just open the attachments and the pictures will show up.

The maori's have the most wonderful tatoos (moko) on their faces - especially the early Maori Chiefs -- I lent itself well to the copper tooling which was done on a copper sheet that could be worked out from the back with a dental tool (at least that is what I used. I am sure those of us who grew up after the war remember copper tooling? When we went to New Zealand and I saw a calendar with one of the original chiefs on it and decided to do a picture in copper for my Dad as a momento of NZ/ The woman across the road from where I lived saw it and bought it unframed and ordered 4 more. before I realized it we were in business. Pat made the frames and I did the maori heads as well as original designs of different subjects. It kept us living the whole time we were there. I would do up a lot of different pictures, he would frame them and we would put them in a suit case and take them into Auckland and sell them. usually people bought them as tourist work and the New Zealanders loved them. I know that even though it was 40 years ago some of my pictures are still on the wall in Whangaparaoa and Orewa, where we lived. I can't find the disc with pictures ,but i will scan the magazine picture which shows the work.

I just downloaded the article in the New Zealand Women's weekly. my other copper picture photos are somewhere in a box. you will note on the table the copper picture of the maori chief - you can see the tatoos on his face. the other page are just two different non maori pieces. Just click on the two attachments below. Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we love you and love seeing your beautiful work - hope you don't get too busy that you can't visit us once in a while - we would miss you terribly.

sam

[
Thanks Sam -- I just have a picture in my mind of hanging on walls all over the world :lol: :roll: ;-) Pretty soon I will get too busy to come here all the time so it will give you a break from me talking about my projects etc. I will still come around but as our numbers are climbing I am going to get pretty busy so you guys will have a break! :thumbup: I can't believe how welcome I have been made to feel here. must remember to look up the rhubarb recipes.[/quote]


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am in awe of your talent shirley - they are beautiful.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > shirley - i gather your new avatar is one of you maori hammered copper heads. would you elaborate a little on them - how you did them - the raw material - etc? your avatar is so interesting.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow! that is all i can say.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam -- this is the copper tooling I did in New Zealand - just open the attachments and the pictures will show up.
> 
> The maori's have the most wonderful tatoos (moko) on their faces - especially the early Maori Chiefs -- I lent itself well to the copper tooling which was done on a copper sheet that could be worked out from the back with a dental tool (at least that is what I used. I am sure those of us who grew up after the war remember copper tooling? When we went to New Zealand and I saw a calendar with one of the original chiefs on it and decided to do a picture in copper for my Dad as a momento of NZ/ The woman across the road from where I lived saw it and bought it unframed and ordered 4 more. before I realized it we were in business. Pat made the frames and I did the maori heads as well as original designs of different subjects. It kept us living the whole time we were there. I would do up a lot of different pictures, he would frame them and we would put them in a suit case and take them into Auckland and sell them. usually people bought them as tourist work and the New Zealanders loved them. I know that even though it was 40 years ago some of my pictures are still on the wall in Whangaparaoa and Orewa, where we lived. I can't find the disc with pictures ,but i will scan the magazine picture which shows the work.
> 
> I just downloaded the article in the New Zealand Women's weekly. my other copper picture photos are somewhere in a box. you will note on the table the copper picture of the maori chief - you can see the tatoos on his face. the other page are just two different non maori pieces. Just click on the two attachments below. Shirley


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I haven't had rhubarb in a long time, but I liked it. I guess I'll try the cobbler, but will have to check the points first. I'm hitting ww hard on Thursday! And I know rhubarb needs a lot of sugar, so it will be limited.
> 
> Emotions are so funny. I just had a wave of sadness. I guess I was thinking about my mom, being alone, etc. Hope it passes soon!


Oh Pammie a big hug for you - sadness has a way of creeping in when you let your guard down. Deep breath, big smile and recall a happy moment with your Mom... love to you - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Happy New Year darowil - glad you are home safe. It sounds like you had a nice break - David is getting the puzzle bug... maybe you should show him the online puzzle site!!! AZ
> ...


 Stay cool darowil - get that shopping done before it warms up!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> we love you and love seeing your beautiful work - hope you don't get too busy that you can't visit us once in a while - we would miss you terribly


.



designer1234 said:


> Thanks Sam -- I just have a picture in my mind of hanging on walls all over the world :lol: :roll: ;-) Pretty soon I will get too busy to come here all the time so it will give you a break from me talking about my projects etc. I will still come around but as our numbers are climbing I am going to get pretty busy so you guys will have a break! :thumbup: I can't believe how welcome I have been made to feel here. must remember to look up the rhubarb recipes.


I just posted to you but it ended up earlier than this one. still haven't figured why this happens. I posted two downloads and explained how we got into copper work for a living in the post just above this one. weird. click on the downloads and you will see the article and pictures and me in our front room


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was up way too late again - think it is becomming a way of life - had a short nap after breakfast and then off to phyllis's for pork and kraut. she also had baked apples which i dearly love.

i came home early and took an afternoon nap - think i am good to go for a while.

hope all of you have had a wonderful new years day - eating your special meals.

the children are back to school tomorrow - it is a good thing - they were getting bored.

sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


Oh you bet there is a bond - and a wondrous amount of support. I feel very fortunate to have landed here - AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did see them shirley - just beautiful work.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we love you and love seeing your beautiful work - hope you don't get too busy that you can't visit us once in a while - we would miss you terribly
> ...


[/quote]

I just posted to you but it ended up earlier than this one. still haven't figured why this happens. I posted two downloads and explained how we got into copper work for a living in the post just above this one. weird. click on the downloads and you will see the article and pictures and me in our front room[/quote]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> beautiful cowl and beautiful model - great job daralene - i really like the cable/leaf pattern. could you post the pattern just for that? please.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Thank you Sam, here is the pattern for you and anyone interested:
From Barbara Walker's a Treasury of Knitting Patterns
Based on the Fern or Leaf-Patterned Lace which consists of eyelets arranged on either side of a single knit stitch. Candle Flames is a little different and could be considered an eyelet pattern since it includes a bit of open work, but is more like a solid fabric pattern with an embossed design.
Multiple of 12 sts plus 2
In this pattern the number of sts varies from row to row. Accurate count of sts may be made on Rows 12 or 24
Candle Flames
Row 1 (R side) *P2, yo, k1, yo, p2, k2, k2 tog, k3; rep from *, end p2.
Row 2 *K2, p6, k2, p3; rep from *, end k2.
Row 3 *P2, k1, (yo,k1) twice, p2, k2, k2 tog, k2; rep from *, end p2.
Row 4 *(K2, p5) twice; rep from *, end k2.
Row 5 *P2, k2, yo, k1, yo, k2, p2, k2, k2 tog, k1; rep from *, end p2.
Row 6 *K2, p4, k2, p7; rep from *, end k2.
Row 7 *P2, k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, p2, k2, k2 tog; rep from *, end p2.
Row 8 *K2, p3, k2, p9; rep from *, end k2.
Row 9 *P2, k2, k2 tog, k5, p2, k1, k2 tog; rep from *, end p2.
Row 10 *K2, p2, k2, p8; rep from *, end k2.
Row 11 *P2, k2, k2 tog, k4, p2, k2 tog; rep from *, end p2.
Row 12 *K2, p1, k2, p7; rep from *, end k2.
Row 13 *P2, k2, k2 tog, k3, p2, yo, k1, yo; rep from *, end p2.
Row 14 *K2, p3, k2, p6; rep from *, end k2.
Row 15 *P2, k2, k2 tog, k2, p2, (k1, yo) twice, k1; rep from *, end p2.
Row 16 *(K2, p5) twice; rep from *, end k2.
Row 17 *P2, k2, k2 tog, k1, p2, k2, yo, k1, yo, k2; rep from *, end p2.
Row 18 *K2, p7, k2, p4; rep from *, end k2.
Row 19 *P2, k2, k2 tog, p2, k3, yo, k1, yo, k3; rep from *, end p2.
Row 20 *K2, p9, k2, p3; rep from *, end k2.
Row 21 *P2, k1, k2 tog, p2, k2, k2 tog, k5; rep from *, end p2.
Row 22 *K2, p8, k2, p2; rep from *, end k2.
Row 23 *P2, k2 tog, p2 k2, k2 tog, k4; rep from *, end p2.
Row 24 *K2, p7, k2, p1; rep from 8, end k2

Boy that was a job typing out. I had DH read it back to me to proof it. This book of Barbara Walker's is wonderful. I would love to have the one Lurker has on stitches too.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Now here is a nifty idea for storing your needles.
> 
> http://www.kaspaikka.fi/virkkaus/store-potti/index.html


Very cute Silverowl - and if you put a little felt or fabric in the bottom of the pot it would keep your needles from getting a flat point!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

These post cards are wonderful Designer - what a tribute to your love for Rob. AZ


Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I looked and read through the entire site I think Designer. It was all amazing.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes AZ sticks you have a beautiful desert winter day. Unfortunately the sky is overcast and gray in the Valley. But a nice day nonetheless. Designer I will also check out this gallery next visit to Tucson, maybe during the Gem Show.
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> ...


No sun today Pontuf?? Well the gloom won't last long. Are you a Gem and Mineral buff??? I ask because my late gma was a lapidary queen..... silversmith too. She was one of the founding members of the Searchers G&M Society in Orange County, CA


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> melyn -- thanks so much for sharing that - i loved it - very cute - i will have to show it to heidi when she comes over.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Too funny. Gotta love that pug.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well everyone, it has been a busy day. Darowil is all ready to start her workshop, dragonfly lace starts her lace on Friday and I start my second waterfall top on the 7th. The Calgary KP members (6 of us) are meeting the following week I believe, and there are other workshops starting during the month - 4 a month until into May so it will be a busy time. I will be dropping around each evening or two- You have made my 'time out' so great -- I hope I haven't taken up too much of all your time, but it is easy to share your thoughts and activities with this group. hope to check in and see Marianne's post - 

You have helped me over the Christmas holidays and made them the best Christmas I have had for 4 years. Happy New Year to you all. 
See you in darowil's class - five - might still get here but know it won't be as much as recently. Designer


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> melyn -- thanks so much for sharing that - i loved it - very cute - i will have to show it to heidi when she comes over.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Too funny. Gotta love that pug.  DH heard the music and came in to see and thought it was so cute.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Great article Designer - you just ooze talent!!!! Don't get too busy to come visit us. We would miss you ----------



Designer1234 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > we love you and love seeing your beautiful work - hope you don't get too busy that you can't visit us once in a while - we would miss you terribly
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful cowl and beautiful model - great job daralene - i really like the cable/leaf pattern. could you post the pattern just for that? please.
> ...


I have located today my books on Shetland Lace and Guernsey & Jersey knitting- I am old fashioned I like books of things! I have yet to photograph the photo I found of my grand daughter lying on the circular shawl I made- now that WAS complex- I would get up about 5, get the wood-burner going and knit before anyone got up.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a couple of quick shots of the mitts--you can see the size differences!
> ...


Silly girl!  Glad you're here!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Sam -- this is the copper tooling I did in New Zealand - just open the attachments and the pictures will show up.
> 
> The maori's have the most wonderful tatoos (moko) on their faces - especially the early Maori Chiefs -- I lent itself well to the copper tooling which was done on a copper sheet that could be worked out from the back with a dental tool (at least that is what I used. I am sure those of us who grew up after the war remember copper tooling? When we went to New Zealand and I saw a calendar with one of the original chiefs on it and decided to do a picture in copper for my Dad as a momento of NZ/ The woman across the road from where I lived saw it and bought it unframed and ordered 4 more. before I realized it we were in business. Pat made the frames and I did the maori heads as well as original designs of different subjects. It kept us living the whole time we were there. I would do up a lot of different pictures, he would frame them and we would put them in a suit case and take them into Auckland and sell them. usually people bought them as tourist work and the New Zealanders loved them. I know that even though it was 40 years ago some of my pictures are still on the wall in Whangaparaoa and Orewa, where we lived. I can't find the disc with pictures ,but i will scan the magazine picture which shows the work.
> 
> I just downloaded the article in the New Zealand Women's weekly. my other copper picture photos are somewhere in a box. you will note on the table the copper picture of the maori chief - you can see the tatoos on his face. the other page are just two different non maori pieces. Just click on the two attachments below. Shirley


_________________________
That is truly amazing. We sure have such talented people on here and appreciate your sharing your talents with us so much. What fun to see that photo of you from so many years ago and so beautiful. I can see why people loved those copper works. Your time in New Zealand must have been truly special with a home overlooking the sea. Wonder if you were near Lurker?

If you are too busy to visit when the workshops start, we will understand but boy will we miss you. Please stop by whenever you can.  :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Well everyone, it has been a busy day. Darowil is all ready to start her workshop, dragonfly lace starts her lace on Friday and I start my second waterfall top on the 7th. The Calgary KP members (6 of us) are meeting the following week I believe, and there are other workshops starting during the month - 4 a month until into May so it will be a busy time. I will be dropping around each evening or two- You have made my 'time out' so great -- I hope I haven't taken up too much of all your time, but it is easy to share your thoughts and activities with this group. hope to check in and see Marianne's post -
> 
> You have helped me over the Christmas holidays and made them the best Christmas I have had for 4 years. Happy New Year to you all.
> See you in darowil's class - five - might still get here but know it won't be as much as recently. Designer


What a gift you give to us by letting us know we helped you through the Christmas Holidays. You sure made ours brighter too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> wow - what a great show.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


Welcome back Darowil. Oh my that is really hot with no air-conditioning and in the 100's. Even with fans you would just feel like you were in a convection oven. Think the AC needs to get working. :thumbup: Stay well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finally got caught up reading...! Loved seeing all the pictures and wow, are we a talented bunch around here or what?! 

I'm still knitting and frankly feeling a bit overwhelmed at the moment (don't do well with changes in the routine and have had two weeks of it now--and a new one begins tomorrow), so I'm going back to my knitting...keeping you all in my thoughts, too, and sending blessings!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I looked and read through the entire site I think Designer. It was all amazing.
> ...


Wonderful cards and so very meaningful. Thank you for paying it forward.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Sam have you ever had it fried or stewed with tomatoes? I especially love the nutty flavor of the fried.
> ...


I actually had a fried okra Indian dish last night and it was quite good, but I haven't had crunchy fried okra and I'll bet that would be good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy January 1, 2013! I hope everyone had a joyous and safe evening. I stayed home. The city was working on a water pipe last night so I was without water for a while. They were there until after midnight. I guess they didn't have a great New Year's! Black-eyed peas are simmering. DD is coming over later with my cabbage. I think another friend is going to come eat as well. He doesn't cook so I have to help him have good luck and money for the New Year! I will make cornbread later. It is a yucky day today. Cloudy, damp, and cold. I'm staying in and will hopefully start a new project. I hope everyone has a great day!


Oh my, having to work on a water pipe...you are right. Not the best way to spend New Year's Eve. Hope they got paid extra for that one. No fun being without water either and with no place open to buy any. The electricity went out at the restaurant we were at but only for a minute. It was a wow moment and did add some hilarity to the time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Sam -- this is the copper tooling I did in New Zealand - just open the attachments and the pictures will show up.
> ...


Yes I lived very near where lurker lives - it was 'out of town, then and I understand it is practically part of Auckland now. I have so many wonderful memories of New Zealand and we still keep in touch with some of our friends from 40 years ago.

Yes, we overlooked Manley Beach -- it was glorious! We had such a great time and Pat joined the volunteer fire brigade so
our friends were New Zealanders more than Canadians. I believe in learning what we can when we visit or live in a different country. It was an honor being featured - and it gave me confidence to do my own thing - so it was a wonderful learning experience.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy New Year !!! Glad you're back - we missed you - AZ
> 
> 
> Poledra65 said:
> ...


Glad you are back Poledra and a Belated Happy New Year Hug to you too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


You are so sweet. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a few minutes to be on and gotta go now.
Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Welcome back Darowil. Oh my that is really hot with no air-conditioning and in the 100's. Even with fans you would just feel like you were in a convection oven. Think the AC needs to get working. :thumbup: Stay well.


Will have to stay downstairs- it is usually OK there and the airconditioning works down there. BUT my computer is upstairs- oh dear me that could be awkward with the workshop starting tomorrowish.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have located today my books on Shetland Lace and Guernsey & Jersey knitting- I am old fashioned I like books of things! I have yet to photograph the photo I found of my grand daughter lying on the circular shawl I made- now that WAS complex- I would get up about 5, get the wood-burner going and knit before anyone got up.


I sure hope you can find that photo. Would love to see your circular shawl. Is it what they call a Pi shawl?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back Darowil. Oh my that is really hot with no air-conditioning and in the 100's. Even with fans you would just feel like you were in a convection oven. Think the AC needs to get working. :thumbup: Stay well.
> ...


LOL are we going to see you in your bedroom??


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I finally got caught up reading...! Loved seeing all the pictures and wow, are we a talented bunch around here or what?!
> 
> I'm still knitting and frankly feeling a bit overwhelmed at the moment (don't do well with changes in the routine and have had two weeks of it now--and a new one begins tomorrow), so I'm going back to my knitting...keeping you all in my thoughts, too, and sending blessings!


They say knitting is therapy on a stick. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Designer1234 said:
> ...


We did the same thing in Germany. Made a point of learning about the culture and the people. It was an incredible time in my life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


No- the bedroom is upstairs! However I have been known to take to sleeping on a mattress downstairs when it gets too hot upstairs. Even if it is warm down there it is almost OK with a fan at night thus saving the a/c running all night.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got caught up reading...! Loved seeing all the pictures and wow, are we a talented bunch around here or what?!
> ...


I like that, it would make a good cross stitch.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Now here is a nifty idea for storing your needles.
> 
> http://www.kaspaikka.fi/virkkaus/store-potti/index.html


That is pretty clever! I don't crochet, but might could do that pattern, if I could read it!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

great idea. Think I will try that....on the list of to do-s



Silverowl said:


> Now here is a nifty idea for storing your needles.
> 
> http://www.kaspaikka.fi/virkkaus/store-potti/index.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Now here is a nifty idea for storing your needles.
> ...


pammie does your computer not give you the option to translate?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


I was translating while I crocheted it, guess i should be writing it down as well.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

I thought of it as crocheting a doily type pattern.



Designer1234 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Silverowl said:
> ...


I'll have to check into that. I copied the pictures, but not the pattern. I'll go back and do that and then see if I can get it translated. Computers are so smart!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> I thought of it as crocheting a doily type pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look very much like a doily.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne, will be praying for you on Monday.
> ...


I have a pool membership at the local Methodist retirement complex.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> wow - 10 pages since I checked in this morning....
> 
> Pammie1234 - thank you for posting that baby shawl pattern. I have that saved. Don't know if I will ever do it, but one can never tell.
> 
> ...


hominy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

My New Years Day dinner was very good. DD came over and another friend of mine and we had black-eyed peas, stir fried cabbage with sausage, and cornbread. I guess we all liked it because there was very little left of the peas and cornbread. DD took the peas and a piece of cornbread home. We had to laugh because it was such a small amount that it was hardly worth saving. It was very enjoyable. My Mavericks won also, so I guess 2013 is starting off in the positive!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

jheiens said:


> As you can see Gwen, I'm a loose recipe-follower.
> 
> My other favorite recipe for okra, that I'm asked to make every summer for a friend's annual summer get-together involves okra and tomatoes--again not slimy!! We call it Jessie's Okra after DH's mom who first shared the dish with me.
> 
> ...


This is good over rice too.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Juston page 54...I"ve not been able to keep up because my router is intermittent.. I've got a tech. coming tomorrow... so it is behaving this evening....

Redkimba.... The purple hate is wonderful and how great that silk must feel.... and the baby sox.... just too cute.. I've never made them for a baby.. buyt should... a great way to use up all the half skeins of sock yarn....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love rubarb and used to eat it right out of the garden... I like it as a sauce straight or served over ice cream...

Liver and onions is another favorite. A lot of people don't like this because they have been served overcooked, old liver. Calves liver... pan fried or sauted lightly ... a little pink inside and a big pile of carmelized onions... YUM... I always served spinach with it .. so it was iron overload day....


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

agnescr said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > agnescr said:
> ...


Lovely movie - maybe from the fifties? Loved Howard Keel who has been dead for a while.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Gweniepooh said:
> ...


That is my preference also. Two recent afghans of dk weight and four and five needles.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Flu shots..... I had one once when about 19 and got violently ill and never had another... That is, until the lung cancer. Oncologist insisted that i hav it every year and the pneumonia and shingles shots. I dod them all at our local Walgreens. the new needles used are so tiny... you can barely feel the prick.... (Sam, DH is not a needle fan and I don't mind shots but was alays afrarid of blood tests because I thought I would jerk and break the needle.. Dad showed me how this was impossible... but still.) 
I most say, I have not had the flu so I guess I will keep getting the shots. I'm just hate being under the weather and will do just about anything to keep from getting sick again.... 

Mom had the worst case of shingles the Dr. had ever seen. This was two years ago and she still has nerve damage from it and has pain when she gets stressed.... It was the Gabapentin that was prescribed for this that messed her up so badly. Now that she off that... and takes no other medications, she is better.... but the shingles residual nerve pain is probably going to be with her on and off for life. I don't ever want to get it....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Julie....so sorry that the knee is giving you a problem... I do wish there was someone there to pamper you.. but at least you are not having to get up and down with taking care of Fale.... Did the Dr. give you anything for your cold... as long as you were ther anyhow? It is a shame you are not getting to enjoy your little break.... Hope you are feeling much better very soon....

Puplover.... Glad that things are starting to get back to normal... 

Gwen... I think it is terrific that you are knitting at all... Hope that you heal quickly.

I'm going back to all the reading and hope that there will be good news from Marianne...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom had the worst case of shingles the Dr. had ever seen. This was two years ago and she still has nerve damage from it and has pain when she gets stressed.... It was the Gabapentin that was prescribed for this that messed her up so badly. Now that she off that... and takes no other medications, she is better.... but the shingles residual nerve pain is probably going to be with her on and off for life. I don't ever want to get it....


Jynx, you may want to try rubbing a little bit of eucalyptus oil on her residual pain areas. The sensations that the eucalyptus oil brings can and do relieve most pain. I know it works. There is nothing to loose but a few dollars if it does not work for your Mother. Blessings for you Jynx.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have never had the flu shot I am allergic to eggs. Unfortunately I have a boss who comes to work no matter what.


 They also have the nasal mist for those who are allergic to eggs....


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > The Sidney Harbor New Years 2013
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Up to page 59 now.... So glad to see the info on Marianne.... Thanks for the great music clip too, Angora. And that sweater is gorgeous.....

The neighbors made black-eyed peas and ham for us.. and we dutifully ate a bowl... so the New Year would be a good one. They also sent over Whisky cake and we slathered that with whipped cream for dessert... The tree is still up...I think I'll wait another week or until the 12th... 

Still have to try on new clothes but it is too cold..... 

Sam.... it is a hard habit to break.. but the staying up half the night like you and I both do really is not good for us. I am going to try and do better this year.... but I still will sleep in until 9 or so. I do my best sleeping in the morning.... Since I am planning on getting back in the swing with exercising... that may help me go to bed earlier and get up earlier.... It is a hard habit to break... it will take a lot of discipline on my part.... I like to be up late and listen to the quiet... It is my time to wind down.....


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jynx, you may want to try rubbing a little bit of eucalyptus oil on her residual pain areas. The sensations that the eucalyptus oil brings can and do relieve most pain. I know it works. There is nothing to loose but a few dollars if it does not work for your Mother. Blessings Jynx. [/quote]

Does eucalyptus oil help arthritis? I'd be willing to get some, plus I like the smell!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Jynx, I'm with you and Sam, I love to stay up late. I will say that all of my doctors do not like my sleeping habits! I do go to bed earlier when I am working, but much prefer to stay up late and sleep late. The dogs don't always let me sleep late, but then I will take a nap. I am also going to try to do better this year. I think a more consistent bedtime and get out of bed time may help my health. I get my CPAP machine tomorrow! Yea! So the sleep I get will be better than what I have been getting.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Jynx, you may want to try rubbing a little bit of eucalyptus oil on her residual pain areas. The sensations that the eucalyptus oil brings can and do relieve most pain. I know it works. There is nothing to loose but a few dollars if it does not work for your Mother. Blessings for you Jynx.
> ...


[/quote]

Yes, it does. But of course each person is individual to how much it controls pain. Lots of people use it for gout -- another form of arthritis.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Julie....so sorry that the knee is giving you a problem... I do wish there was someone there to pamper you.. but at least you are not having to get up and down with taking care of Fale.... Did the Dr. give you anything for your cold... as long as you were ther anyhow? It is a shame you are not getting to enjoy your little break.... Hope you are feeling much better very soon....
> 
> Puplover.... Glad that things are starting to get back to normal...
> 
> ...


It is good to see your posts Jynx. It sounds as if you are feeling much better -- Happy New Year


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Designer on the 7th what time should we expect to begin? I know we just drop in but would like to be timely. I'm EST
time zone.



Designer1234 said:


> Well everyone, it has been a busy day. Darowil is all ready to start her workshop, dragonfly lace starts her lace on Friday and I start my second waterfall top on the 7th. The Calgary KP members (6 of us) are meeting the following week I believe, and there are other workshops starting during the month - 4 a month until into May so it will be a busy time. I will be dropping around each evening or two- You have made my 'time out' so great -- I hope I haven't taken up too much of all your time, but it is easy to share your thoughts and activities with this group. hope to check in and see Marianne's post -
> 
> You have helped me over the Christmas holidays and made them the best Christmas I have had for 4 years. Happy New Year to you all.
> See you in darowil's class - five - might still get here but know it won't be as much as recently. Designer


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Designer on the 7th what time should we expect to begin? I know we just drop in but would like to be timely. I'm EST
> time zone.
> 
> 
> ...


Gweniepooh-- I will be opening it 2 or 3 days early and will announce it here and on main - if you want information as to what the requirements are for the regular water fall, go to the closed waterfall workshop - I suggested a sport weight, or even a sock weight(for a lacy look) as well as a long cable for circular needles. do you have interchangeablels? you want at least a 45 " cable. I use my Denise interchangeables with a 40 and 50 inch cable. If you haven't got that length then if you have a 30 you can do it without as much increase and without putting inl the points. check out the first waterfall and don't hesitate to last. this is a really easy top--

Shirley


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Happy New Year Everyone! Here is my card to you all:
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=3948219758239&source=jl999


Thanks for that. Just love her cards and need to join this year....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't you need to mix it with a carrier oil; I know very few essential oils can be used neat. What carrier oil would you personally use..jojoba or almond possibly?



5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Yes, it does. But of course each person is individual to how much it controls pain. Lots of people use it for gout -- another form of arthritis. [/quote]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I don't think I'll get caught up this week at all, will be in Colorado tomorrow through Thursday afternoon while Stepmother is in Surgery then my Aunt and I will come home. Then we have to go back Sunday to take her from the hospital to the hotel for 2 nights, then we have to go back on Tuesday to pic her up and bring her home, if all goes to plan. DH will only have to be on his own for one night, he is always happy when I come home, he likes my cooking better than his own. lol
DH has driven a couple of loads for a guy, so hopefully that job will end up being a good one, he's enjoying the driving anyway. 
Have to make sure DH knows how much food to feed the critters, the big dog will eat EVERYBODY's food if he's allowed to get to it. lol, the kittens are easy, but they sure are growing, I opened a can of tomato soup this evening and Sphynx though that it should be kitty food and was on the counter without thought, mind, I don't feed them on the counters. lol 
I'm down to two projects that I want to get finished in the next couple days, a toddler dress and a sweater that just needs finished so that will give me plenty to do while in Colorado sitting in the hospital. 
Hope you all are having a wonderful start to the new year and I'll catch up with you all, hopefully, this weekend. 
Hugs everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Already checked it out and have all supplies; remember even posting a pic of my yarn choice...'dark blue, pink and green in a #3 sort weight.



Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Designer on the 7th what time should we expect to begin? I know we just drop in but would like to be timely. I'm EST
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Now this might be taking it a bit to far.


I think those are hysterical..... I can see doing it with a plastic fork as a surprise in the girl's lunch bags....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra hope you have a safe trip and that all goes well. My DH has always said the time apart is just as important as our time together; though we aren't apart often homecoming is always good


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Now this might be taking it a bit to far.
> ...


Jynx- we could always make them for dd to take and give to all the other flight attendants. (Can't see Lisa (daughter) thinking that is such a good idea though. oh well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jynx - you have to do this - the next jigsaw puzzle do the do the 48 piece euros - what a hoot - any of you that go to the jigzone.com - you have to try the euros - really different.

sam

and i agree jynx - it is not the best sleeping habit - it's going to be hard to break.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't you need to mix it with a carrier oil; I know very few essential oils can be used neat. What carrier oil would you personally use..jojoba or almond possibly?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I just use it straight from the bottle. It is pure eucalyptus. If you are wanting a medium for it, the little jar of Vicks is good. Vicks is essentially the eucalyptus oil mixed into petroleum jelly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Julie....so sorry that the knee is giving you a problem... I do wish there was someone there to pamper you.. but at least you are not having to get up and down with taking care of Fale.... Did the Dr. give you anything for your cold... as long as you were ther anyhow? It is a shame you are not getting to enjoy your little break.... Hope you are feeling much better very soon....
> 
> Puplover.... Glad that things are starting to get back to normal...
> 
> ...


The knee is getting better- the cold is still there- despite the antibiotic- but I seem to be coughing less. It certainly is easier just having the dogs to cater for! I am busy working things up for my workshop- although my arm has been playing up- groan- what an old crock I am becoming.
Hope things continue on the up for you and yours! happy New Year!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Folks I'm calling it a night. Hip really acted up quite a bit last night so I didn't sleep well and hope to get some restful sleep tonight. Pleasant dreams to you all and the night owls have fun! Peace to you all. Gwen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just had an email from Wannabear, who sends her regards to all- she is busy reading, and has not had a lot of computer time. I gather that life is on the up, which is good!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Jynx, you may want to try rubbing a little bit of eucalyptus oil on her residual pain areas. The sensations that the eucalyptus oil brings can and do relieve most pain. I know it works. There is nothing to loose but a few dollars if it does not work for your Mother. Blessings for you Jynx.


Great idea.... I use it all the time . full strength . for bug bites but never thought about it for pure pain relief. I have a bottle of essential oils that I've had for years.. but I am sure I can get her a bottle at the Whole Foods shop.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, I'm with you and Sam, I love to stay up late. I will say that all of my doctors do not like my sleeping habits! I do go to bed earlier when I am working, but much prefer to stay up late and sleep late. The dogs don't always let me sleep late, but then I will take a nap. I am also going to try to do better this year. I think a more consistent bedtime and get out of bed time may help my health. I get my CPAP machine tomorrow! Yea! So the sleep I get will be better than what I have been getting.


I haven't told any of my doctors about my horrible habits other than to mention trouble sleeping on occasion. I hava a friend who was told by her cardiologist to not stay up late... She tends to go to bed right after the news but is up at 4 AM... That is not going to happen here but I do think I will try to go to bed my midnight and get up by 9 - 9:30... I can get by with very little sleep, but know it is not healthy. I have stayed up all night at least 3 times in the past 10 days. It may be the medication... but I have to do better..... Glad you are finally getting your machine. That should be a big help....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Flu shots..... I had one once when about 19 and got violently ill and never had another... That is, until the lung cancer. Oncologist insisted that i hav it every year and the pneumonia and shingles shots. I dod them all at our local Walgreens. the new needles used are so tiny... you can barely feel the prick.... (Sam, DH is not a needle fan and I don't mind shots but was alays afrarid of blood tests because I thought I would jerk and break the needle.. Dad showed me how this was impossible... but still.)
> I most say, I have not had the flu so I guess I will keep getting the shots. I'm just hate being under the weather and will do just about anything to keep from getting sick again....
> 
> Mom had the worst case of shingles the Dr. had ever seen. This was two years ago and she still has nerve damage from it and has pain when she gets stressed.... It was the Gabapentin that was prescribed for this that messed her up so badly. Now that she off that... and takes no other medications, she is better.... but the shingles residual nerve pain is probably going to be with her on and off for life. I don't ever want to get it....


Dreamweaver, I was wondering how your mother was doing with the post herpetic neuralgia now that she is off gabapentin. If it is really bad I wonder if there is another med that might not have such bad side-effects. I can't imagine what she went through if the doctors said it was the worse case they had ever seen and the older you are the more nerve damage you can have, sadly. My heart goes out to her.

Also, can't get the image of your daughter stuck in so much mud that she lost the hmmmm, was it the bumper of the car. What an ordeal that must have been.

Happy New Year and Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Up to page 59 now.... So glad to see the info on Marianne.... Thanks for the great music clip too, Angora. And that sweater is gorgeous.....
> 
> The neighbors made black-eyed peas and ham for us.. and we dutifully ate a bowl... so the New Year would be a good one. They also sent over Whisky cake and we slathered that with whipped cream for dessert... The tree is still up...I think I'll wait another week or until the 12th...
> 
> ...


Thank you.

Now as to the black-eyed peas, we have been doing a lot of talking about them and I wonder if it is because of New Years. Is this a typical dish for this time of year? I think I would like them.

Exercise, yes, well, I have my yoga tape and am looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Jynx, I'm with you and Sam, I love to stay up late. I will say that all of my doctors do not like my sleeping habits! I do go to bed earlier when I am working, but much prefer to stay up late and sleep late. The dogs don't always let me sleep late, but then I will take a nap. I am also going to try to do better this year. I think a more consistent bedtime and get out of bed time may help my health. I get my CPAP machine tomorrow! Yea! So the sleep I get will be better than what I have been getting.


Pammie, that has taken a really long time to get your CPAP machine. At least it seems long to me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I don't think I'll get caught up this week at all, will be in Colorado tomorrow through Thursday afternoon while Stepmother is in Surgery then my Aunt and I will come home. Then we have to go back Sunday to take her from the hospital to the hotel for 2 nights, then we have to go back on Tuesday to pic her up and bring her home, if all goes to plan. DH will only have to be on his own for one night, he is always happy when I come home, he likes my cooking better than his own. lol
> DH has driven a couple of loads for a guy, so hopefully that job will end up being a good one, he's enjoying the driving anyway.
> Have to make sure DH knows how much food to feed the critters, the big dog will eat EVERYBODY's food if he's allowed to get to it. lol, the kittens are easy, but they sure are growing, I opened a can of tomato soup this evening and Sphynx though that it should be kitty food and was on the counter without thought, mind, I don't feed them on the counters. lol
> I'm down to two projects that I want to get finished in the next couple days, a toddler dress and a sweater that just needs finished so that will give me plenty to do while in Colorado sitting in the hospital.
> ...


Hope all goes well with MIL's surgery. She is lucky to have you. Be safe with all your traveling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Julie....so sorry that the knee is giving you a problem... I do wish there was someone there to pamper you.. but at least you are not having to get up and down with taking care of Fale.... Did the Dr. give you anything for your cold... as long as you were ther anyhow? It is a shame you are not getting to enjoy your little break.... Hope you are feeling much better very soon....
> ...


Lurker, I know what you mean. We are sort of like older cars only it is a little more difficult getting new parts. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: I forget what the problem is with the shoulder? You don't need any more pain after that cold and knee, that's for sure.
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Folks I'm calling it a night. Hip really acted up quite a bit last night so I didn't sleep well and hope to get some restful sleep tonight. Pleasant dreams to you all and the night owls have fun! Peace to you all. Gwen


Aw Gwenie, sorry about the hip. Hope you can sleep well tonight.
Hugs


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is the latest news from Marianne to save her from typing all this again:
> 
> I found out late last night that I am to be transferred tomorrow to the larger hospital about 20 minute drive from here. The surgeon prefers that hospital for this type of surgery. Chuck told me that I will probably stay there overnight then be brought back here. This is a smaller hospital, big in my opinion and a fantastic staff, the one they are taking me too is bigger, but not the monster huge like Houston's medical center.
> I am in a private room, I had questioned this as I do not have medical insurance, sure didn't want the fees to keep adding up. I was talking with C about it and she told me that the Thalisemia group was covering most of my bill and that the Angels of the hospital are providing the private room.
> ...


Marianne: maybe sew two dishcloths together with colorful flowers so you can pretend that it is an infusion of nature. Bestwishes for a speed recovery as I have had a few friends with Thalasemia(sp) and eventually they did well. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had an email from Wannabear, who sends her regards to all- she is busy reading, and has not had a lot of computer time. I gather that life is on the up, which is good!


That is so good to hear. Let her know I said hello and miss her. Wonder what she is reading?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Finally... all caught up.

NanaCaren... love the snow pictures.... 


Angora ... yes, in the south... black-eyed peas are always eaten on New Year's day... I had not heard about the cabbage until this year... We always put a dime on the window sill. The herring is also eaten by the Swedes... I know nothing about the grapes taht Redkimba mentioned... I guess every group has it's own speical foods for good luck, etc.

Thanks for thinking of mom.... She is taking Advil for the pain... and it really seems to only act up when she is upset or stressed in some way... Since she takes no medications, I would rather she didn't. It would be one more thing to have to monitor because she would probably not remember to take it or would stop after a short time... I know she has real pain, but I also know that she brings it on in her mind when things are not going her way. She had an actual physical reaction... a tremor of sort, that had a name I've forgotten... which was a reaction to my dad's driving.... The mind is a powerful thing....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer... Your talents are many and I always am in awe of your artistic abilities. The copper work is wonderful and the wall hanging just glows with desert colors... I so enjoy seeing all your work... 

It is wonderful that the workshops are donig so well... and I know how much time you are putting into them... but hope you will still drop in for a spell. This is such a caring group.... even if they do keep me jup late reading all the poss!!!!!

I was thinking of the grands when I was talking about lunch bags but it would be funny to slip one in on flight attendant daughter... She doesn't knit and thinks I'm obsessed.... so she would really think I had gone over the edge!!!!!! 

I AM feeling better... It would be nice if my energy level would get back to normal... but all things in good time. I am sure that once I get back into a more physical lifestyle, that will also improve... 

I"m off to see the new puzzle of the day... as it is after midnight... I'll give that nw shape a try Sam... HOpefully, the computer will stay on-line long enough.... See you all tomorrow....

Oh.... we watched all the fireworks last night, including a rather nice celebration right here in Dallas. today was the Rose Bowl Parade... one of the best, IMHO... What they can do with flowers is just amazing... We have been very lazy today.... but tomorrow is another day and I hope to get a few things done. Paying bills and taxes might be a good place to start and following up on the second shipment of my $44 meds would be another good thing... Then there are a few apppointments to schedule... Guess I need to go back to making a daily list and checking it twice.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Julie... Well there you have it.,,,, your string of three... knee, heart and arm... That must mean that you are all done with aches and pains and can look forward to good health for the new year!

HAPPY NEW YEAR to ALL..... Fresh beginnings are always nice and give us a chance to refocus and make some changes for the better... Here's hoping we all have a healthy, productive and fun filled New Year.... free from strife and stress.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i am going to sign off for the night - the animals have already hit the sack so i might as well join them.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


the shoulder is a detached arthritic spur, right in the joint- never pain free, with that one, and it seriously limits movement. I wondered if today's bad experience with it was caused by hanging out the clothes- a task that is very hard to do one handed. I try not to complain about it- it is just a result of always falling left whenever I have had a serious fall. I suspect that is why the pain from the knee seemed a bit more than I could handle- I don't have the stoicism of Marianne- I don't think I would survive what she has been through.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Jynx, you may want to try rubbing a little bit of eucalyptus oil on her residual pain areas. The sensations that the eucalyptus oil brings can and do relieve most pain. I know it works. There is nothing to loose but a few dollars if it does not work for your Mother. Blessings for you Jynx.
> ...


Fale is a great believer in Vicks as a pain rub, mind you I encourage it too- it's cheaper than a lot of 'rubs'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Julie... Well there you have it.,,,, your string of three... knee, heart and arm... That must mean that you are all done with aches and pains and can look forward to good health for the new year!
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR to ALL..... Fresh beginnings are always nice and give us a chance to refocus and make some changes for the better... Here's hoping we all have a healthy, productive and fun filled New Year.... free from strife and stress.....


The arm has been my companion so long I had forgotten to include it!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just had an email from Wannabear, who sends her regards to all- she is busy reading, and has not had a lot of computer time. I gather that life is on the up, which is good!
> ...


David Mitchell 'Cloud Atlas' but she was only at page 20.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What an amazing story and a testament to humanity. How wonderful to pay it forward.

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I looked and read through the entire site I think Designer. It was all amazing.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Designer these are absolutely beautiful. The details are amazing. You are so multi-talented , such beautiful pieces and wonderful story.

Pontuf

-- this is the copper tooling I did in New Zealand - just open the attachments and the pictures will show up.
Shirley[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ how cool is that! I bet you have some nice pieces of her work.
Have you ever been to the Gem Show? It will blow your mind! Waaaaaay to many stones.....makes your head spin...mind boggling. But incredible stones. High winds tonight, and COLD. Pontuf won't go out in the yard, too windy.

Pontuf

No sun today Pontuf?? Well the gloom won't last long. Are you a Gem and Mineral buff??? I ask because my late gma was a lapidary queen..... silversmith too. She was one of the founding members of the Searchers G&M Society in Orange County, CA[/quote]


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit.
> 
> Lovely cowl (and model), Daralene!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Knitter153
> Lurker said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Well I'm all caught up again. It took me quite a while. Yesterday was a picture perfect day here on the Oregon coast. It was about 45 degrees but if you were in the sun it almost felt like 60 or above. I was donned in my shorts and short sleeved shirt (as usual)and Glenn didn't have his bulky coat on but his hooded sweatshirt. We drove down as far as Tillamook and back to Seaside. It was such a glorious day! Then I came back to 20 plus pages to read after dinner and I kept falling asleep. Finally caught up after 2:30 am and then woke up to 10 more pages. I figured I'd better post this now while I have a chance!
> 
> Happy New Year Everyone! Here is my card to you all:
> 
> http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=3948219758239&source=jl999


What a fabulous card, Sandy! Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Now this might be taking it a bit to far.


You're right, but I still love them!!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

All caught up finally! I'm so hungry right now reading all about everyone's New Year's culinary feasts! Black eye peas, rhubarb...yummy...liver & onions, my Pontuf's favorite! It's cold and windy here tonight.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora said:


> Thank you. We had such a great time and DH was wonderful to allow me to take my friend. She was so down because her ex just told her he will not cover the children on his ins. because he lost his job. He is now in Thailand with his new wife and can't be reached. She finally got a job 2 wks. ago and would just be making ends meet when she has to take on a new expense and the ex doesn't care about his children. One son has Crohn's and expensive treatments and he would let him die. He says he has no money but he makes 2x what DH makes. DH had us talking about other things and that was good so that we focused on other things and then my friend and I went and saw the new movie, The Guilt trip with Barbara Streisand. Oh could we identify. She was laughing so hard she had tears. After we went for a drink together and then I made it home for midnight with DH. Mission accomplished. We laughed and laughed and my friend brought in the New Year stronger than ever instead of sitting home and feeling like she was going under.


What a good friend you are, and what a lousy ex she has. How can anybody write off their kids?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *This one is for AZ sticks and Pontuf* -- and any other Arizonians or southwestern lovers.
> 
> I dyed my own fabric and this one just reminded me of Arizona and it looked like there was a Cave dwelling shape so I decided to try it. It is one of my favorites and is on my dining room wall. this is for you!


Just beautiful! You are one talented lady.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

melyn said:


> found this on my facebook, it was just too funny not to share lol
> hope the link works
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=403349219734542&set=vb.100001784039178&type=2&theater


That was great! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

DeannaP said:


> I just wanted to pop in here and wish everyone a Happy New Year!!
> I haven't been able to keep up with the posts for a while now, but have been thinking of all of you.
> Prayers and best wishes to all,
> Deanna


Right back at you, Deanna!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I can't find who gave me the recipe for her mom's rhubarb cobbler but THANK YOU! Just ate some and OMG am I in love with rhubarb. I can't believe I have reached this age without ever tasting such a delish fruit/veggie which ever it is considered. Will certainly be trying the upside down cake now and other rhubarb dishes.


I believe it was my Grannys receipt that I gave you Gwen. Glad that you liked it! rhubarb does not grow tons of it at a time, you could plant some in a corner of your garden and have your own frozen to use when you wanted. If I remember correctly you dont pick much if at all the first year so it gets established.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen--Rhubarb also takes quite a bit of fertilizer each season. Well-rotted manure is best but you might find something more accessible at a nursery near you. Rhubarb comes in at least 2 types-- the old-timey, green, ''fuzzy'' smaller stalks and the newer variety with smooth, larger in diameter stalks that are reddish in color.

I don't know the specific names or if there are any other varieties available.
We once owned a house that have both kinds and a long row of them, i e, multiple plantings of ''crowns''.

Ohio JOy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> . Rhubarb comes in at least 2 types-- the old-timey, green, ''fuzzy'' smaller stalks and the newer variety with smooth, larger in diameter stalks that are reddish in color.
> 
> I don't know the specific names or if there are any other varieties available.
> We once owned a house that have both kinds and a long row of them, i e, multiple plantings of ''crowns''.
> ...


Had no idea that rhubarb came in different types- I have only ever seen it red. The things we learn here!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > . Rhubarb comes in at least 2 types-- the old-timey, green, ''fuzzy'' smaller stalks and the newer variety with smooth, larger in diameter stalks that are reddish in color.
> ...


My brother was telling me of a new giant variety- evidently you cut one stem, and have enough for most recipes!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maybe I should take a leaf out of Dreamweavers book- and aim to get to bed by midnight, I have 29 minutes to go. 
I got David to move my computer downstairs so I can work on it ove rthe next week when the weather is very hot most days, a couple of days just hot. The guy is coming to fix the airconditioner Tuesday so quite a few days over 100 between now and then.
I've read up to page 35 on this weeks TP and from page 70!
Lurker I hope that knee feels better soon- and you get the chance to do somthing with your time alone. Is Fale still enjoying himself in Sydney this time?
Kate Luke is growing up so quickly. 
Discovered Christmas Day that my nephew Luke is engaged and that his younger brother has seperated from his wife of about 2 years- with her pregnant with their 3rd child (and he only turned 24 a few days before Christmas) so he looks like being a single Dad of 2 boys and a baby girl. Luke has been a single Dad for nearly 4 years since his bou was 2 months old so my poor sister has not had it easy with her sons and their children.
MAryanne bought two birds today with money she got for Christmas, 2 Gouldian finches . http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gouldian_Finch I posted the link so you can see what they look like as my response (once we got the mail captured not once but twice as he escaped to fly round the room) was to say he looked like a Noro sock yarn. Maryanne liked this idea so called the female sock (she had already named the male mister). What does that say about my knitting when my daughter names a bird after my main knitted item? BTW the female is the same colourings but much lighter shades.
I now have 3 minutes to get to bed by middnight! Night night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Darowil, the knee is gradually improving- but is still a nuisance on the steps, it has really slowed my plans- but at least the back garden is now under control- our grass grows so quickly. That is excellent the computer has been moved, especially as you will need it so, in the next few days. How come your top storey gets so unbearable- is it the design? surely with such a new building it is insulated?

Fale is thoroughly enjoying the card game they have started, and is evidently eating well- He has only rung when his card did not work- he had muddled his pin, and thought I had not put his money in- so I guess that means he has settled much better this time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> MAryanne bought two birds today with money she got for Christmas, 2 Gouldian finches . http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gouldian_Finch I posted the link so you can see what they look like as my response (once we got the mail captured not once but twice as he escaped to fly round the room) was to say he looked like a Noro sock yarn. Maryanne liked this idea so called the female sock (she had already named the male mister). What does that say about my knitting when my daughter names a bird after my main knitted item? BTW the female is the same colourings but much lighter shades.


I love it! I used to have a large cage with about a dozen finches in it (years ago, now); it hung in the biggest window of our apartment and as soon as the sun rose, they started singing. Thanks for bringing back that memory--I have had such menageries over the years. 

It's back to work on the new schedule for me today; it's not that different than last term's, so I hope I will adjust quickly. I do need my routine.

The past couple of days have been productive, nonetheless. I've got five new designs going (small items)--well, six, if we count the sweater I haven't worked on for a while now. I suppose I should get cracking on that one if I want to finish it before winter ends, but right now I'm just building the body and the pattern is static, so I keep putting it down and working on something else for a while. (Scatterbrained, some might say...) Heh. The reality is that I have some planned projects for the first three months of the year, and I intend to stick to the plan as best I can.

I have to get some emails out this morning as well, so I'm off to do that--I hope 2013 is better for us all!

Oh, I thought some of you might like to read this as we start a new year and work toward our goals: http://louannclark.com/blog/?p=667


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Up to page 59 now.... So glad to see the info on Marianne.... Thanks for the great music clip too, Angora. And that sweater is gorgeous.....
> ...


Which yoga tape do you have? I have the Peggy Cappy dvd of the Easy Yoga for Arthritis. I got mine from Amazon for about $15 Canadian. I have yet to open it. I only got it a couple of days before Christmas. When I am feeling great again I will open it. hmmmm, appears that I must vacume my living room carpet today!!!! *chuckles* the lil dog is certainly not going to do this bit of housework!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> hmmmm, appears that I must vacume my living room carpet today!!!! *chuckles* the lil dog is certainly not going to do this bit of housework!


On my to do list too- I have two 'helpers' but it is a little beyond their capacities.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe I should take a leaf out of Dreamweavers book- and aim to get to bed by midnight, I have 29 minutes to go.
> I got David to move my computer downstairs so I can work on it ove rthe next week when the weather is very hot most days, a couple of days just hot. The guy is coming to fix the airconditioner Tuesday so quite a few days over 100 between now and then.
> I've read up to page 35 on this weeks TP and from page 70!
> Lurker I hope that knee feels better soon- and you get the chance to do somthing with your time alone. Is Fale still enjoying himself in Sydney this time?
> ...


*chuckles* she could have named it toe-up, or circular, or magic loop.......hahahaah Sock is good!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > hmmmm, appears that I must vacume my living room carpet today!!!! *chuckles* the lil dog is certainly not going to do this bit of housework!
> ...


But their enthusiasm for the vacume cleaner (attack >> attack >> attack >> in for the kill!!!!) is priceless! haha, think that Sam's roomba is safe for now!!!! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> ...
> The reality is that I have some planned projects for the first three months of the year, and I intend to stick to the plan as best I can.
> 
> I have to get some emails out this morning as well, so I'm off to do that--I hope 2013 is better for us all!
> ...


I was not sure it would work- the blog is now posted on my facebook page- interesting thought for motivation! Hope the new routine becomes 'routine' really quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


Not sure why, but neither of mine sticks around while I am vacuuming- maybe it is some noise problem?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Well, I only know that Lucky thinks the vacume should be killed big time. One of her "toys" got eaten by the vacume once and she saw it. *sighs* Lucky was never the same afterwards! :?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jerimiah was a Bullfrog!!!! *chuckles* This is Marianne's song she is singing! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought you were going to say she named it Noro after the yarn! Beautiful birds.



5mmdpns said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I should take a leaf out of Dreamweavers book- and aim to get to bed by midnight, I have 29 minutes to go.
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning all. Dogs woke me up several times during the night. When it was time to get up, I really didn't want to. I did get in bed by 11:00 which was good. It did take a while to get to sleep. I thought about getting up, but the dogs were sleeping so nicely that I didn't. Good thing too since I fell asleep.

Off to Ft. Worth later today to watch the Baylor/TCU Women's Basketball game. One of my friends is a big Baylor fan. There will be 4 of us. Me and 3 guys! But don't get excited, they are only friends. It should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pammie sounds like a fun day. Drive safely.

Pup Lover sorry I couldn't remember it was you that gave me the rhubarb recipe, Nex time I make it I'm going to also be sure I have some vanilla icream to top it . It is so good; ate it for breakfast this morning. I'm going to check with local nurserys to see if they have any shoots' I have the perfect spot to plant a small amount and do like you suggested and just freeze my own.

Took a pain med fbefore hitting the hay last night so hip wouldn't bother me. It worked and I slept soundly. Just hate resorting to meds like that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

5 --- Thanks for the song.... It's a great one to start the morning and get me moving... 

Darowil - Good read,,, and getting my "intentions" down on paper always helps....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Finally... all caught up.
> 
> NanaCaren... love the snow pictures....
> 
> ...


Well, next year I have to get some black-eyed peas & cabbage, put a dime in the window, grapes, and we will see about the herring.

I can understand the tremor in reaction to one's DH driving. I'm surprised I haven't developed one. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> Now here is a nifty idea for storing your needles.
> 
> http://www.kaspaikka.fi/virkkaus/store-potti/index.html


that is a cool idea. I will have to see about making one of those for myself later.

I gave the baby socks to the co-worker today. He will probably open the package after he gets home. (surely he will like them...)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


It is one put out by a Wegman family member. She sounds Swedish but must be married into the Wegman's grocery store owners. It is filmed at their organic farm. Looks good. Have opened it, but need to get doing it. Two sets, one for basic yoga and the other for backs. Hope you do well with it 5. We can be yoga partners. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Noise and the big bad monster. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Jerimiah was a Bullfrog!!!! *chuckles* This is Marianne's song she is singing! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Redkimba.... The purple hate is wonderful and how great that silk must feel.... and the baby sox.... just too cute.. I've never made them for a baby.. buyt should... a great way to use up all the half skeins of sock yarn....


Thank you. I read a good idea on Ravelry for leftover sock yarn. Just put it into a "magic ball" of different colors & when you have enough for a pair of socks, knit.

**
I am now (temporarily) caught up. Break's over - back to work. I need to get caught up from being out on vacation.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Jerimiah was a Bullfrog!!!! *chuckles* This is Marianne's song she is singing! :lol:
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> 5 --- Thanks for the song.... It's a great one to start the morning and get me moving...
> 
> Darowil - Good read,,, and getting my "intentions" down on paper always helps....


you got your mojo going now Jynx?? :thumbup:

Marianne gets an air mattress! She also goes for a little walk today too. she is eating vitamin gummies and loves them!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I don't think I'll get caught up this week at all, will be in Colorado tomorrow through Thursday afternoon while Stepmother is in Surgery then my Aunt and I will come home. Then we have to go back Sunday to take her from the hospital to the hotel for 2 nights, then we have to go back on Tuesday to pic her up and bring her home, if all goes to plan. DH will only have to be on his own for one night, he is always happy when I come home, he likes my cooking better than his own. lol
> DH has driven a couple of loads for a guy, so hopefully that job will end up being a good one, he's enjoying the driving anyway.
> Have to make sure DH knows how much food to feed the critters, the big dog will eat EVERYBODY's food if he's allowed to get to it. lol, the kittens are easy, but they sure are growing, I opened a can of tomato soup this evening and Sphynx though that it should be kitty food and was on the counter without thought, mind, I don't feed them on the counters. lol
> I'm down to two projects that I want to get finished in the next couple days, a toddler dress and a sweater that just needs finished so that will give me plenty to do while in Colorado sitting in the hospital.
> ...


Will keep you and SM in my thoughts sweetie - travel safe- AZ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

These are a couple of the windows in the little town close to where I live. Thought I'd share them with everyone.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I do have some of her work and I have shared some with the kids - I remember being very young and going to the shows, my favorite thing was the grab bags of polished stones.... How funny when my MiMi had a garage full!!! I have a bagful of assorted polished stones with caps on them and a chain bracelet - I was going to put it together for my DD - I had one when I was little and I have hers that is only 5 inches long from MiMi - I may do that for her birthday - I have the old ones in a shadow box. Makes me smile.... AZ



Pontuf said:


> AZ how cool is that! I bet you have some nice pieces of her work.
> Have you ever been to the Gem Show? It will blow your mind! Waaaaaay to many stones.....makes your head spin...mind boggling. But incredible stones. High winds tonight, and COLD. Pontuf won't go out in the yard, too windy.
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> These are a couple of the windows in the little town close to where I live. Thought I'd share them with everyone.


Very pretty- ours tend to be a bit gaudy- the Pacific Islanders love bright!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > These are a couple of the windows in the little town close to where I live. Thought I'd share them with everyone.
> ...


This is the first year in a long time they have done the windows nicely. Most of the time they are rather gaudy. Most of the town is done tastefully this year, including the houses.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I do have some of her work and I have shared some with the kids - I remember being very young and going to the shows, my favorite thing was the grab bags of polished stones.... How funny when my MiMi had a garage full!!! I have a bagful of assorted polished stones with caps on them and a chain bracelet - I was going to put it together for my DD - I had one when I was little and I have hers that is only 5 inches long from MiMi - I may do that for her birthday - I have the old ones in a shadow box. Makes me smile.... AZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I am hoping to get into simple jewelry making too, I think it makes a really nice and different gift! Just need to get sorted. It is wet today, and I don't feel like going out- Just doing the recycling, the dogs are underfoot- because they want to eat but their meat is still thawing out. Just heard Fale may be home this weekend- but that would be a disaster because I am short of food.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


that is very nice, then!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

He may have to pack some food for home if they are sending him back to you without any notice!!! I wondered if you had seen the knitted jewelry - some very effective ideas - What type of jewelry were you thinking????



Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I do have some of her work and I have shared some with the kids - I remember being very young and going to the shows, my favorite thing was the grab bags of polished stones.... How funny when my MiMi had a garage full!!! I have a bagful of assorted polished stones with caps on them and a chain bracelet - I was going to put it together for my DD - I had one when I was little and I have hers that is only 5 inches long from MiMi - I may do that for her birthday - I have the old ones in a shadow box. Makes me smile.... AZ
> ...


I am hoping to get into simple jewelry making too, I think it makes a really nice and different gift! Just need to get sorted. It is wet today, and I don't feel like going out- Just doing the recycling, the dogs are underfoot- because they want to eat but their meat is still thawing out. Just heard Fale may be home this weekend- but that would be a disaster because I am short of food.[/quote]


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


*

Just taking a break from "remodeling", am I ever learning a lot--you don't just put down flooring and actually have to measure in all directions and raised door heights, ugh, and whether it goes under or up to cupboards and what type is best where.....it goes on.

Vicks and essential oils are great pain relievers--if you analyze why, something I tend to do, it is because it brings the blood to that spot and "fixes" whatever is causing the pain. Another quick method, like when I exercise, is to take your fist and gentle pound the joint or muscle that is hurting, bringing blood to that spot, it works! plus stretching brings blood to your aching muscles. Lack of exercise is the chief cause of joint and muscle pain for me personally--so I'm off to do something physical. Have a good day all of you KTP'ers! :thumbup:*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> He may have to pack some food for home if they are sending him back to you without any notice!!! I wondered if you had seen the knitted jewelry - some very effective ideas - What type of jewelry were you thinking????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Necklaces and bangles initially- and probably earrings- my daughter has very kindly gifted me some of the most important tools- and a trio of magnetic catches so I can do up my own necklaces more easily. I have some lovely semi-precious stones I brought back from Scotland!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Redkimba said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba.... The purple hate is wonderful and how great that silk must feel.... and the baby sox.... just too cute.. I've never made them for a baby.. buyt should... a great way to use up all the half skeins of sock yarn....
> ...


Yes, they should love those socks. Good luck getting caught up at work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> These are a couple of the windows in the little town close to where I live. Thought I'd share them with everyone.


Beautiful. Looks like a lovely town.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


*

Hope you enjoy your workout!*


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Yes it is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > I do have some of her work and I have shared some with the kids - I remember being very young and going to the shows, my favorite thing was the grab bags of polished stones.... How funny when my MiMi had a garage full!!! I have a bagful of assorted polished stones with caps on them and a chain bracelet - I was going to put it together for my DD - I had one when I was little and I have hers that is only 5 inches long from MiMi - I may do that for her birthday - I have the old ones in a shadow box. Makes me smile.... AZ
> ...


I am hoping to get into simple jewelry making too, I think it makes a really nice and different gift! Just need to get sorted. It is wet today, and I don't feel like going out- Just doing the recycling, the dogs are underfoot- because they want to eat but their meat is still thawing out. Just heard Fale may be home this weekend- but that would be a disaster because I am short of food.[/quote]

I have done a bracelet but would love to take a course in jewelry making, well beading that is. Oh my, short of food with Fale coming home. :shock: :shock: :shock: 
At least when he gets home you can get that big teddy bear hug.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > These are a couple of the windows in the little town close to where I live. Thought I'd share them with everyone.
> ...


Yes it is this year more so than other years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > AZ Sticks said:
> ...


I have done a bracelet but would love to take a course in jewelry making, well beading that is. Oh my, short of food with Fale coming home. :shock: :shock: :shock: 
At least when he gets home you can get that big teddy bear hug.[/quote]

He won't be feeling like hugging if his tummy is empty!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


*
___________________________________________
Remodeling, wow. Think you will get your exercise once all that planning is done. I used to do all my own stuff, even a little minor plumbing, well, changing washers, etc. Simple stuff. Wallpapering, painting, flooring. Didn't know I couldn't do it so I did it. Now it will be somebody else doing it for me.  But I did enjoy it when I was younger. Mind you, I might do some simple things though. I was thinking of repairing the cement stair out front. I have changed the inside of the toilets when the parts wear out in the water tank. Want to paint one small wall a different color but can't decide the color. So I still do some little things. Good luck with the remodeling and it will be a pain but so wonderful when done. :thumbup:*


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


He won't be feeling like hugging if his tummy is empty!!!![/quote]
______________________________________
In otherwords, beware the bear if he is hungry. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

No sun today Pontuf?? Well the gloom won't last long. Are you a Gem and Mineral buff??? I ask because my late gma was a lapidary queen..... silversmith too. She was one of the founding members of the Searchers G&M Society in Orange County, CA[/quote][/quote][/quote]

I am hoping to get into simple jewelry making too, I think it makes a really nice and different gift! Just need to get sorted. It is wet today, and I don't feel like going out- Just doing the recycling, the dogs are underfoot- because they want to eat but their meat is still thawing out. Just heard Fale may be home this weekend- but that would be a disaster because I am short of food.[/quote]

I have done a bracelet but would love to take a course in jewelry making, well beading that is. Oh my, short of food with Fale coming home. :shock: :shock: :shock: 
At least when he gets home you can get that big teddy bear hug.[/quote]

He won't be feeling like hugging if his tummy is empty!!!![/quote]

In otherwords, beware the bear if he is hungry. :shock:[/quote]

too right- grumpy is no good!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Jerimiah was a Bullfrog!!!! *chuckles* This is Marianne's song she is singing! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this photo. My granddaughter made these for her mum.


Those earrings are so lovely!!! Sorry I am so late but just had to remark. (Pg. 10)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Silverowl said:
> 
> 
> > Now here is a nifty idea for storing your needles.
> ...


What's not to like? :lol: They were gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd share this photo. My granddaughter made these for her mum.
> ...


Thank you, she was so proud that everyone likes them. I have been passing on the comments to her. She said we have all made her blush and smile.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I didn't realize you had a granddaughter old enough to do something so wonderful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


She is the oldest of 12 grands only four are girls,none of which live close to me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they don't even move five - they just let it bump into them and go on its merry way. the cats wil bat at it once in a while but they don't go out of their way to do anything to it. actually they don't go out of the way to do most anything. lol

even hickory doesn't mind it - nor does he move.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i had the upright sweeper they all hid or wanted to go outside. the roomba does make noise but low enough that you can talk over it without raising your voice.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love that song five - thanks for sharing.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Jerimiah was a Bullfrog!!!! *chuckles* This is Marianne's song she is singing! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not a bit pill taker either gwen - but i really dislike to see anyone in pain - especially if that person is me - take the pain med - it isn't like it is forever. you need your rest and to sleep pain free gives you that. we want you in the pink as soon as possible.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Took a pain med fbefore hitting the hay last night so hip wouldn't bother me. It worked and I slept soundly. Just hate resorting to meds like that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder if it would help me load and unload the dishwasher.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> 5 --- Thanks for the song.... It's a great one to start the morning and get me moving...
> 
> Darowil - Good read,,, and getting my "intentions" down on paper always helps....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great windowns caren - i really like the bottom one - invites you to walk in.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> These are a couple of the windows in the little town close to where I live. Thought I'd share them with everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

That is on of my favorite ones in town.



thewren said:


> great windowns caren - i really like the bottom one - invites you to walk in.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and it's just beginning ask4j - lol

sam

[quote=Ask4jJust taking a break from "remodeling", am I ever learning a lot--you don't just put down flooring and actually have to measure in all directions and raised door heights, ugh, and whether it goes under or up to cupboards and what type is best where.....it goes on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

While I was away I popped into a country craft fair- and had to buy this t-shirt. While it is Speak no evil, see no evil hear no evil I thought it was very apt for frogging- the sense of wanting to bury your head in your hands when you realise that frogging is needed.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

oh Sam, you are a delightful soul! haha, I am afraid that if I did get a roomba, the dog would still freak out and I would still have to put her into her cage. hhhaaa, I had this stuffed Snoopy dog that would sing the song "who let the dogs out" in a Christmassy kind of way. Well, when you hit the Spoopy's paw, it would start singing. Lil Lucky would give that paw some kind of swat! and off it would go singing, while Lucky barked and freaked out at it! hahaah, I never laughed so much in my life at that. :lol: 

I think if you played the Jeremiah was a BullFrog song while you unloaded the dishwasher, those dishes would hop right out and into your cupboards!!

I am so loving that our Marianne is getting better and is healing! 

I gotta go and see what I can cook up for supper! hmmmm, salmon steaks, rice, and steamed spinach is on the menu! ttyl, Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> While I was away I popped into a country craft fair- and had to buy this t-shirt. While it is Speak no evil, see no evil hear no evil I thought it was very apt for frogging- the sense of wanting to bury your head in your hands when you realise that frogging is needed.


love it!!!!! hahaha, love frogs!!! haha, and they even sing in my knitting basket! :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it was just eight degrees when the children got on the bus this morning - not much warmer now - the next seven days we are to have only one day above freezing - if you can say 33 is above freezing. at least the wind has laid and there is not much wind chill. i have stayed inside.

heidi was to the doctor this morning. heard the heartbeat again - doctor said everything looked fine. she even bought two little onesies - one pink - one blue. one of them will be gifted to someone else. i want another little boy - think everyone else is thinking girl. i think triplets would be nice. keep telling her i think the one heartbeat is masking the others. lol

today was the first day of school - noone wanted to get up -much less dressed and onto the school bus. they need to learn to go to bed earlier again. 

gary's first day back to work also - it was fun having him home for two weeks. he said he had to get back to work and wear off the weight he has gained.

i have been lazy today - need to go in and knit a little. i started the fifth triangle on my wingspan last night. so anxious to finish it.

also starting the one front for my hooded cardigan - would like to do both fronts at the same time - we'll see. think i will be able to do the sleeves together easier. love the brown yarn i am using.

also using some super bulky army green wool yarn - trying to figure out a stitch i like.

need to sit down and decide what gifts i would like to make for next christmas - i need a year to get them finished.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

great shirt darowil! Very appropriate for knitters!



darowil said:


> While I was away I popped into a country craft fair- and had to buy this t-shirt. While it is Speak no evil, see no evil hear no evil I thought it was very apt for frogging- the sense of wanting to bury your head in your hands when you realise that frogging is needed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the shirt darowil.

sam



darowil said:


> While I was away I popped into a country craft fair- and had to buy this t-shirt. While it is Speak no evil, see no evil hear no evil I thought it was very apt for frogging- the sense of wanting to bury your head in your hands when you realise that frogging is needed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And Zoe what time should I arrive for dinner? LOL Sounds good! DH has gone to pick up hot pastrami subs for our dinner.



5mmdpns said:


> oh Sam, you are a delightful soul! haha, I am afraid that if I did get a roomba, the dog would still freak out and I would still have to put her into her cage. hhhaaa, I had this stuffed Snoopy dog that would sing the song "who let the dogs out" in a Christmassy kind of way. Well, when you hit the Spoopy's paw, it would start singing. Lil Lucky would give that paw some kind of swat! and off it would go singing, while Lucky barked and freaked out at it! hahaah, I never laughed so much in my life at that. :lol:
> 
> I think if you played the Jeremiah was a BullFrog song while you unloaded the dishwasher, those dishes would hop right out and into your cupboards!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Double post again sorry. I think I keep hitting the send button with this blasted cast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I can't imagine the kids having to wait for a bus in such cold weather. It is 52 here now and will only get down to 30 by morning. THAT is cold enough for me!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And Zoe what time should I arrive for dinner? LOL Sounds good! DH has gone to pick up hot pastrami subs for our dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah, only if you arrive with bells on, then you can come anytime!!!! Zoë


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sewing on the bells now!


5mmdpns said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > And Zoe what time should I arrive for dinner? LOL Sounds good! DH has gone to pick up hot pastrami subs for our dinner.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> While I was away I popped into a country craft fair- and had to buy this t-shirt. While it is Speak no evil, see no evil hear no evil I thought it was very apt for frogging- the sense of wanting to bury your head in your hands when you realise that frogging is needed.


VERY Good! I like it!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Salmon sounds good, Zoe. I have Chicken and stuffing in the oven right now...the old Campbell's soup recipe. I have carrots waiting and ready to go in the pressure cooker. As soon as dear husband calls to say he's on his way home, they will get "pressurized"  I'm hungry!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i wonder if it would help me load and unload the dishwasher.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> While I was away I popped into a country craft fair- and had to buy this t-shirt. While it is Speak no evil, see no evil hear no evil I thought it was very apt for frogging- the sense of wanting to bury your head in your hands when you realise that frogging is needed.


I love it and it is perfect for that meaning. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> it was just eight degrees when the children got on the bus this morning - not much warmer now - the next seven days we are to have only one day above freezing - if you can say 33 is above freezing. at least the wind has laid and there is not much wind chill. i have stayed inside.
> 
> heidi was to the doctor this morning. heard the heartbeat again - doctor said everything looked fine. she even bought two little onesies - one pink - one blue. one of them will be gifted to someone else. i want another little boy - think everyone else is thinking girl. i think triplets would be nice. keep telling her i think the one heartbeat is masking the others. lol
> 
> ...


Sounds like Heidi is feeling good. :thumbup: Such an exciting time to get to hear the heartbeat and then buying clothes for the baby.

Ooooh a hooded cardigan. Can't wait to see that.

You will be ahead getting started on Christmas now. That is what I will have to do too. Did you think of a name for Designer. I saw where she was looking for a title for a workshop for starting ahead on Christmas gifts so we don't al end up in a panic. All I can think of is something simple like Avoid the Christmas Rush. Maybe you are more creative or someone else on here. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

When will you find out what the baby is, Sam? I have to get thinking on a new sweater for him/her!  Maybe I'll just do one of each just in case!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When will you find out what the baby is, Sam? I have to get thinking on a new sweater for him/her!  Maybe I'll just do one of each just in case!


What a lovely thought!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice - I look forward to seeing your work!! AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > He may have to pack some food for home if they are sending him back to you without any notice!!! I wondered if you had seen the knitted jewelry - some very effective ideas - What type of jewelry were you thinking????
> ...


Necklaces and bangles initially- and probably earrings- my daughter has very kindly gifted me some of the most important tools- and a trio of magnetic catches so I can do up my own necklaces more easily. I have some lovely semi-precious stones I brought back from Scotland![/quote]


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > When will you find out what the baby is, Sam? I have to get thinking on a new sweater for him/her!  Maybe I'll just do one of each just in case!
> ...


Can't wait to see them, or the baby.

Tessa


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > it was just eight degrees when the children got on the bus this morning - not much warmer now - the next seven days we are to have only one day above freezing - if you can say 33 is above freezing. at least the wind has laid and there is not much wind chill. i have stayed inside.
> ...


Hi everyone! I decided on "Let's do Christmas Early' LDCE
and the workshops will be part of this series starting in June through to early December. looking forward to Darwil's class, and getting ready to start mine on the 7th so am busy getting things organized. talk to you all later! Designer


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


So glad you found a title. I was thinking I would have to ask DH.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Can't talk much tonight, cos I've lost my voice. I was chatting quite happily to my DS on NY's day, came home to go to my DGS for evening meal and it had gone. So no supper, just bed & now I have to wait for it to return. Thought it would come back today but no joy. 

This could be funny because Julian has a hard job to hear me when I do have a voice. Anyway, he can't get out of answering the phone on the pretext he thought it must be for me. Silent lol.

Tessa


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about your voice Tessa. Hope it recovers quickly. A little honey and lemon may be soothing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Can't talk much tonight, cos I've lost my voice. I was chatting quite happily to my DS on NY's day, came home to go to my DGS for evening meal and it had gone. So no supper, just bed & now I have to wait for it to return. Thought it would come back today but no joy.
> 
> This could be funny because Julian has a hard job to hear me when I do have a voice. Anyway, he can't get out of answering the phone on the pretext he thought it must be for me. Silent lol.
> 
> Tessa


I hope your voice comes back soon, it is not fun when one can't talk. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Darawil* GREAT shirt.... and it would certainly suit the situation around here every once in awhile.

*Tess* I have a voice now.... It just isn't mine! Hope youre is back soon.... That "Silence is Golden" thing is not so great when you need something.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

{b]Polendra[/b] Sending lots of positive energy your way with hopes that MIL's surgery goes well..... What are they doing that she has to vheck into a hotel for 2 days? Is it just so that she is close for follow-up?

*Sam* I did the puzzle with the Euro's.... took me at least twice as long... but kind of fun once I figured it our a little... It's hard to retrain brain to view things in a different light.... Maybe I'll check out the $$$.

I'd be staying in too... with that kind of weather... It is cold here and we may get a little more snow.... So glad Heidi is dong well.. Now just think how lucky a little girl would be to have big brothers.... I always wanted one....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Can't talk much tonight, cos I've lost my voice. I was chatting quite happily to my DS on NY's day, came home to go to my DGS for evening meal and it had gone. So no supper, just bed & now I have to wait for it to return. Thought it would come back today but no joy.
> 
> This could be funny because Julian has a hard job to hear me when I do have a voice. Anyway, he can't get out of answering the phone on the pretext he thought it must be for me. Silent lol.
> 
> Tessa


and it is so hard trying not to use it, to let the throat recover! sort of thing you don't think of a second time until you have laryngitis!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you for your sympathy, Gwen & Caren. I've been drinking lots, taking some cold cure my DD brought round for me, but actually, I don't seem to have a cold & the throat doesn't hurt either. The annoying thing is one of my front teeth broke off today (sucking a square of chocolate!) & I know the dentist won't see me till I'm back to normal. They're so fussy about germs.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Thank you for your sympathy, Gwen & Caren. I've been drinking lots taking some cold cure my DD brought round for me, but actually,I don't seem to have a cold 7 the throat doesn't hurt either. The annoying thing is one of my front teeth broke off today (sucking a square of chocolate!) & I know the dentist won't see me till I'm back to normal. They're so fussy about germs.
> 
> Tessa


Oh my that is not good at all. They are fussy about things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

No voice and a broken tooth- what a combination. Hope the tooth's not hurting as well. Chocolate is clearly dangerous stuff. lol


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'd be staying in too... with that kind of weather... It is cold here and we may get a little more snow.... So glad Heidi is dong well.. Now just think how lucky a little girl would be to have big brothers.... I always wanted one....


Now if I'd known that I would have sent you one of mine, they were all older than me and lovely, but it's a bit late now, they are a bit decrepit & long in the tooth, those still with us. It's time that infection went away & let you get back your voice & your full energy, I hope it won't be long now.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

No; the tooth has been dead for years, I first had it seen to in San Francisco in 1985, when I broke it on while on holiday. The trouble is this dentist just doesn't like taking them out until he has to.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Julie, I like making jewelry too, I have a load of bits & tools, a great box full. I used to meet with my DD & sister once a week & we'd spend the day making things & nattering.. When she finishes having her house extension, which seems to take forever, we'll probably start again. It is good fun because there are no rules on design, you can use your imagination with whatever is to hand.
Julian has gone to sleep in the spare room as he keeps snoring & with no voice I can't ask him nicely to turn over, so I have to poke him. This way we will both get some sleep.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, I like making jewelry too, I have a load of bits & tools, a great box full. I used to meet with my DD & sister once a week & we'd spend the day making things & nattering..
> 
> Tessa


Have you ever knitted jewelry? My sister just started to make knitted jewelry, some of it is very nice. She uses beads on gems knitted on very fine wire.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, I like making jewelry too, I have a load of bits & tools, a great box full. I used to meet with my DD & sister once a week & we'd spend the day making things & nattering..
> ...


Designer here -- WOW!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tessadele said:
> ...


Thanks I wil pass that on to her. One day I am going to learn how to do this, it is on my list.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie as far as work I am officially retired and only occasionally subsstitute teach and since it is holicay and hand in cast no subbing. Cast wouldn't interfer with subbing BUT I can't put my bra on myself and will not go into school without wearing one. It's one thing with a heavy sweatshirt on but entirely different dressed for work. LOL
> 
> Do be careful with your knee. Do you have a cane to help you when you go to the doctor? You'll be in my prayers.
> 
> ...


Would a front hook bra work?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Agnescr congratulations on the retirement soon. May you enjoy it as much as I do!
> 
> Speaking of beans I can't think of a bean that I don't like. I especially love speckled butter beans and blackeyed peas. Oh yes now let's not forget navy beans either. LOL Unfortunately I love most foods I've ever tried. Would love to try rhubarb ie; it sounds good.


Rhubarb is good, but better in a pie.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Redkimba said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > fortunately not a tear - just inflamed and can't have anti-inflamatories so ice and physiotherapy, and go back to the doctor if it continues, oh and heat rubs- so that is pretty basic!
> ...


I tried it and never have to have it again.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Man - I need to read what I type..... I meant to say - Boy, he really is a keeper!!!! ha ha ! AZ
> 
> 
> AZ Sticks said:
> ...


It made good sense anyway.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've tried and even with DH fastening it I can't get myself adjusted in it. Just one of those times when"the girls" just won't cooperate. LOL DH also leaves for work by 5:30-6 each day and I'm sorry I am not getting up that early unless absolutely necessary. We will be fine; just have to be more careful than ever with purchases. Just like most folks now days.



mjs said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Julie as far as work I am officially retired and only occasionally subsstitute teach and since it is holicay and hand in cast no subbing. Cast wouldn't interfer with subbing BUT I can't put my bra on myself and will not go into school without wearing one. It's one thing with a heavy sweatshirt on but entirely different dressed for work. LOL
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay just looked up how to prepare rhubarb. Will have to check in grocery store to see if they have any. Is this the season to find it?


Around here rhubarb is in season just before strawberries, so around the end of May.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i haven't gotten the flu shot the last couple of years - my doctor doesn't stock it - the exwife doesn't work at the county health department anymore - she used to give it to me - i just am not sure i can show up at the pharmacy and have a nonprofessional give me a shot. i dislike needles to begin with - if i get one i want the person giving it to know what he/she is doing.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Strawberry4u said:
> ...


I had a prescription from which I had side effects not on the list. I was flabbergasted that it was six months after I stopped taking it before I could take my other supplements without a problem. Unfortunately the stuff seems to have changed my innards permanently.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

mjs said:


> Strawberry4u said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Can't talk much tonight, cos I've lost my voice. I was chatting quite happily to my DS on NY's day, came home to go to my DGS for evening meal and it had gone. So no supper, just bed & now I have to wait for it to return. Thought it would come back today but no joy.
> 
> This could be funny because Julian has a hard job to hear me when I do have a voice. Anyway, he can't get out of answering the phone on the pretext he thought it must be for me. Silent lol.
> 
> Tessa


Oh no Tessa. No voice means you are sick. So sorry to hear that. So many have been or are sick. My cousins didn't get to come down from Haliburton to see my aunt in St. Catharines because they all have the flu. So sad. Take care and get well soon. You did make me laugh though saying you couldn't talk on here because you had no voice. But I'm sad you are sick.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

From Marianne for everyone:

Hey, hope you have had a great day.. I've had a day full for sure. Friends from my church, phone call after phone call from friends in Texas, Colorado and Arkansas. I am so blesses! I went to therapy, did some walking then sat and pedaled on the bike (very slowly) for about 10 minutes. Then had a treat, lay on some hot pads, then had a nice long massage, they really helped my neck and shoulders. Blood count is staying at low normal and I am glad of that! No bag hanging near me!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am really tired, didn't have much down time today. Mom came over with C, I haven't seen her in a few days, she cried said I was already looking better. Several nurses have said my color is better, but I've always been so pale, I can't tell any difference but guess others can.
I am going to say goodnight.. I'm so ready for sleep
Please let everyone know that I am doing better every day.. I am so grateful for the prayers. I.. we I should say keep everyone on our prayer list, I do hope that I can catch up reading the KTP soon. I really miss reading all the posts.
SOrry I'm rambling, had a pain pill I guess it's hitting sooner than I thought if would.
Sending lots of Loves, Many hugs and Prayers for everyone.
Marianne


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sam, you had asked about double knitting. Craftsy.com has a new class by Alasdair Post-Quinn learning double knitting. Just might sign up if I can find the time.

http://www.craftsy.com/class/adventures-in-double-knitting/174?ext=20130102_Specials_Knitting_text1&utm_source=Craftsy-Knitting&utm_medium=Internal%20sell


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, I like making jewelry too, I have a load of bits & tools, a great box full. I used to meet with my DD & sister once a week & we'd spend the day making things & nattering..
> ...


That is really lovely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> From Marianne for everyone:
> 
> Hey, hope you have had a great day.. I've had a day full for sure. Friends from my church, phone call after phone call from friends in Texas, Colorado and Arkansas. I am so blesses! I went to therapy, did some walking then sat and pedaled on the bike (very slowly) for about 10 minutes. Then had a treat, lay on some hot pads, then had a nice long massage, they really helped my neck and shoulders. Blood count is staying at low normal and I am glad of that! No bag hanging near me!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I am really tired, didn't have much down time today. Mom came over with C, I haven't seen her in a few days, she cried said I was already looking better. Several nurses have said my color is better, but I've always been so pale, I can't tell any difference but guess others can.
> ...


That is such good news and thanks for sharing Angora.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I hope this poem posts okay -- just received it. thought you all might enjoy it. 


New Year's wish for you
and yours 

May you get a clean bill of health from your dentist, your ophthalmologist, your psychiatrist, your cardiologist, your urologist, your proctologist, your gynecologist, your podiatrist, your veterinarian, your plumber, and Revenue Canada. 

May your hair, your teeth, your face-lift, your love handles, and your stocks never fall, and may your blood pressure, your triglycerides, your cholesterol, your white blood count, your weight, and your property assessments never increase. 

May you be sensitive to the needs of others and may you create within yourself a balance of your own needs. 

May you laugh at yourself and realize if you were supposed to touch your toes while exercising, the Lord would have
placed them further up, and may you realize the reason so many people take up jogging is to hear heavy breathing again. 

May what you see in the mirror delight you and what others see in you delight them. 
May someone love you enough to accept and forgive your faults and be blind to your blemishes, and tell the whole world about your virtues. 

May you live in a world at peace, with an awareness of the beauty of every sunset, every flower, every child's smile, 
and every wonderful astonishing beat of your own heart. 
If by laughter, I can cause you to wipe one tear from your cheek, that is my greatest reward. 

Above all, may you continue to smile, may your life be filled with laughter, and may you never forget the words
found in the Book of Proverbs:

"A gloomy spirit rots the bones; 
but a merry heart is like good medicine."

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the poem Designer and thank you for sharing it. Also thank you again for pm-ing ne the information you did. It has been a good start. Looking forward to Monday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

late this month i think.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> When will you find out what the baby is, Sam? I have to get thinking on a new sweater for him/her!  Maybe I'll just do one of each just in case!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you healing energy tessa - get well quick.

sam



Tessadele said:


> Can't talk much tonight, cos I've lost my voice. I was chatting quite happily to my DS on NY's day, came home to go to my DGS for evening meal and it had gone. So no supper, just bed & now I have to wait for it to return. Thought it would come back today but no joy.
> 
> This could be funny because Julian has a hard job to hear me when I do have a voice. Anyway, he can't get out of answering the phone on the pretext he thought it must be for me. Silent lol.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

`


Designer1234 said:


> I hope this poem posts okay -- just received it. thought you all might enjoy it.
> 
> New Year's wish for you
> and yours
> ...


You made DH and I laugh and I had to wipe the tears from my cheeks, but tears of laughter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs said:


> Redkimba said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I think it is an acquired taste. As you can see from Lurker's granson, they start early.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have never taken a class online. i don't know if i can keep up with everyone - i am not the world's fastest knitter - far from it. it does sound interesting though. thanks for the website

sam



Ask4j said:


> Sam, you had asked about double knitting. Craftsy.com has a new class by Alasdair Post-Quinn learning double knitting. Just might sign up if I can find the time.
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/class/adventures-in-double-knitting/174?ext=20130102_Specials_Knitting_text1&utm_source=Craftsy-Knitting&utm_medium=Internal%20sell


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, I like making jewelry too, I have a load of bits & tools, a great box full. I used to meet with my DD & sister once a week & we'd spend the day making things & nattering.. When she finishes having her house extension, which seems to take forever, we'll probably start again. It is good fun because there are no rules on design, you can use your imagination with whatever is to hand.
> Julian has gone to sleep in the spare room as he keeps snoring & with no voice I can't ask him nicely to turn over, so I have to poke him. This way we will both get some sleep.
> 
> Tessa


I have only done spangles for my lace-making bobbins- but it is similar, although I want to use crimping beads so I can space the beads, as seems to be the fashion- and it makes your beads go further!
I do hope you are having a good sleep as I write this, by my reckoning it is 5am in Britain. Our news has just started. [all the holiday tragedies]


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've tried and even with DH fastening it I can't get myself adjusted in it. Just one of those times when"the girls" just won't cooperate. LOL DH also leaves for work by 5:30-6 each day and I'm sorry I am not getting up that early unless absolutely necessary. We will be fine; just have to be more careful than ever with purchases. Just like most folks now days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gwenie, of course even with DH fastening the girls won't cooperate. I am laughing till I'm crying as when Dh fastens the girls know they are supposed to be coming out. :lol: :lol: :lol: Now I hope I can stop laughing because I know this isn't a laughing matter. It's just so late I think I am getting silly. Forgive me. Anyway, it is meant to be that you should stay home, give yourself a rest and heal.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ask4j said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > From Marianne for everyone:
> ...


Yes, it is such good news. I know how quickly things can happen with our friends for the worse and it is wonderful, absolutely wonderful that Marianne is going to be ok.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Redkimba said:
> ...


DGS was a sure starter with marmite and Pasta- could be guaranteed to eat that, with his Mum it was mashed bananas. My first daughter would eat anything with vegetables in it.
We have recipes for rusks dunked in a marmite solution- so I guess it is starting them early!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Julie, I like making jewelry too, I have a load of bits & tools, a great box full. I used to meet with my DD & sister once a week & we'd spend the day making things & nattering.. When she finishes having her house extension, which seems to take forever, we'll probably start again. It is good fun because there are no rules on design, you can use your imagination with whatever is to hand.
> ...


_______________________________________________
Aren't the Holiday tragedies too much. Must be a little depressing Lurker. What about the Holiday Successes. It is crazy over here, people have just gone crazy and I don't even want to hear the news around here. Life is just such a gift. One wonders why each generation doesn't say we've had enough, no more, we are all going to get along for our short lives and make the world a better place for our children and the future. They say craziness if making the same mistakes over and over, so I state my case. Oh dear, I had better get some sleep. It's just that they tell us all the awful things and people live up to that. Let's start living up to the good things. Well, I know you and that is something good. We are evidence that it isn't all crazy. Thank God for my friends and that includes the KTP. No wonder we are sane, that saying that Knitting is Therapy on a Stick. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


I was going to ask what rusks are but then I think I remember something from childhood. Are they dried, hard, and crunchy bread? I think I remember dunking them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Now if I'd known that I would have sent you one of mine, they were all older than me and lovely, but it's a bit late now, they are a bit decrepit & long in the tooth, those still with us. It's time that infection went away & let you get back your voice & your full energy, I hope it won't be long now.
> Tessa


I really wanted one so that I would meet their friends and be able to date an "older" guy...... or have them drive me places.... Instead... I am the oldest and justo got to do a whole lot of babaysitting!

Sorry about your tooth.... I would think that the dentist would have crowned it a long time ago.... I lost one of my front teeth because I couldn't have dental work while on chemo.... No problem... I was having it repaired.... but my dad died before the tooth was delivered... (it was done, but they wouldn't let me pick it up... only the dentist....) I got to stand in front of the whole church and speak with tooth missing...... My DH teased me and said that,,,, given the state we ere going to for the funeral... I would fit right in, as there was a two tooth minimum...... Any thoughts ov vanity were useless..... Hope you are better soon so that you can get to the dentist.....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Dreamweaver said:
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessa, I sure hope you can get some help with the tooth soon. Healing wishes for the cold and please get well soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


that is them- far better home made because the bought ones are all packed with sugar!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Have you ever knitted jewelry? My sister just started to make knitted jewelry, some of it is very nice. She uses beads on gems knitted on very fine wire.


Those are lovely.... I've done some that have fine wire wrapped around gems like cages, but have not tried knitting.. It must be a very fine wire to not kink... I am also going to try weaving with some wire...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I never had homemade ones and I'll bet they are way better. I didn't remember them being packed with sugar, but let's figure my childhood was a long long time ago, so perhaps they changed through the years. How do you make homemade rusks. Just slowly bake bread at a low temperature?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> I too got my shingles shot. It affects each of us differently but it can go into your eye and cause blindness and many other devastating things beside the pain and discomfort. Unfortunately Medicare doesn't cover it and the drug industry is still cashing in so it is a bit costly but worth it.


 I didn't know it could get in the eyes.... Now I am really glad I've had mine! Losing my sight or the use of my hands has always been my biggest unfounded fear......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

[quote Angora]
I think it is an acquired taste. As you can see from Lurker's granson, they start early.[/quote]

DGS was a sure starter with marmite and Pasta- could be guaranteed to eat that, with his Mum it was mashed bananas. My first daughter would eat anything with vegetables in it.
We have recipes for rusks dunked in a marmite solution- so I guess it is starting them early![/quote]

I was going to ask what rusks are but then I think I remember something from childhood. Are they dried, hard, and crunchy bread? I think I remember dunking them.[/quote]

that is them- far better home made because the bought ones are all packed with sugar![/quote]

I never had homemade ones and I'll bet they are way better. I didn't remember them being packed with sugar, but let's figure my childhood was a long long time ago, so perhaps they changed through the years. How do you make homemade rusks. Just slowly bake bread at a low temperature?[/quote]

you dunk them in the marmite, dissolved in warm water, then spread them on an oven tray, and as you say bake at a low temperature- we also make 'mouse traps' which are the bread spread with a little grated cheese and baked at a low temperature- a really scrummy snack that keeps well in a tin.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I had a wonderful time at the basketball game. We ate hamburgers before we went and had a nice walk to get to the gym. It was cold, but not wet or damp. The game was one-sided, Baylor has a very good women's team, but I enjoyed getting out.

Going to bed soon as I am tired, and I am anxious to sleep with my new mask! I should feel rested tomorrow.

I hope everyone is feeling better and on the road to recovery.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank you Sam for saying I've been missed. It made me feel really good. I've been down but it could be worse.
> 
> I'm so sorry that our Marianne is in the hospital but glad she is getting the care she needs and doesn't have to worry about the bill. Thank You God for this blessing. It sounds like you are a experiment in this disease but will help other that have it.
> 
> ...


Sharon: Wood Harmonys also come apart. I make a habit of tightening every odd row. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Sam* The Crafty classes are such that you do it at your own speed... The videos are always available to you.... forever... and you can always ask questions because there are always others posting o taking the class.... You get the patterns an you can also bookmark places in the video to make it easy to go bavk a review a particular thing.. I bought the lace one a long while back ans still haven't taken it... but have watched the intro and and some of the lessons.... It really is a great resource and they are frequently on sale....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Angora*The cough had subsided when I started the new medicine.... (I have a bit of a cold or sinus infection going on now... but no big deal.) I am taking the fungal medication because of the biopsy and want to be sure that it is all gone so that my future oncology scans are not skewwed with shadows, cavities, whatever... There are a couple of side effects from the drug.. but nothing that can't be managed.... I have just been reapproved for the assistance for this year and the second batch is being mailed this week.... I will be on it for 3-6 months... the real pain is not being able to eat for an hour after taking it... or before.... It is the only med. I have ever taken that is taken on an empty stomach.... I guess they want to make sure it goes directly into blood steam.... no dilution.

So glad that Marianne is doing well and that she is taking the pain medication.... Pain should be avaoided at all costs..... Sure wish I had been given massages... I couldn't even get help taking a sponge bath or washing hair...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The cleaning lady is coming tomorrow and I must get up early and clear a path and get bathed and dressed.... so I am going to bed at a reasonable hour... It is almost midnight here. 

We did have the internet and TV serviced today. He tried to tell me all my problems were viruses on computer but, that is not the case. DH's computer is new and had same probblems and I have had no trouble at all this evening after he replaced some cables and made some adjustments.... and the speed is MUCH better.... Maybe that will let me keep up this week.. Tech was going to set up by I-pad for me but I can't find the power cord.... Not good.... Guess I'll be doing some deep cleaning in January....

Off to knit with my friend tomorrow and then Friday will be doing things with mom....


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Strawberry, so glad you are back. I do hope your son made it clear to his wife about you seeing the grands. I am so sorry that you have to put up with that, but I especially feel for your son and the children. What a hard and difficult way to live.
> 
> Sam, I'm sure it wasn't an easy decision to leave, but it was probably the best one for you and the children. I'm impressed that you have been able to remain civil to each other. Maybe her meds are working now!


Are you aware that the legal authorities will inforce gradparents rights to access to their grandchildren. Marlark Marge.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> > before the flu hit I started a 28 row scarf might be able to knit some today :lol:
> ...


Lurker: I wish that I were near you to help in whatever way I can. I too don't have anyone to fuss over me when I am ill.
It is a lonely life, I lead. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


the feeling is mutual Marge! I wish you at least had a little four-legged companion!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds like i could do that - and it is on sale.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> *Sam* The Crafty classes are such that you do it at your own speed... The videos are always available to you.... forever... and you can always ask questions because there are always others posting o taking the class.... You get the patterns an you can also bookmark places in the video to make it easy to go bavk a review a particular thing.. I bought the lace one a long while back ans still haven't taken it... but have watched the intro and and some of the lessons.... It really is a great resource and they are frequently on sale....


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Julie: please do get knee looked at. I am still dealing with the problems of my knee which I injured in Oct. or thereabouts and at times the pain is excruciating, making it nearly impossible for me to straighten in the morning. I am unable to find a brace that fits properly. I hope you will fare better. Marge.


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I made this scarf last year to practice short rows. It has had no real destination. A short while ago someone on KP asked for hats and scarves for a women's rehab shelter. I didn't have enough yarn for a hat so added some black. This is Sorlenna's pattern but I goofed on the first band and didn't want to frog since it is part mohair and difficult to rip. I purposely made the same goof at the top so it ended up being symmetrical. I will mail them on Wednesday.


Purl2diva, is that your own pattern for the scarf, or is it one you found somewhere? I would love to make this for my daughters!

Oops! I just saw that it is on Ravelry. Thanks!
Roberta


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah - someone to eat lima beans with.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I am closing out tonite after having promised to go to pg 50 tonite and try to catch up tomorrow. Tonite I have had a minimum of freezing so was able to go from pg 10-50 in 3 hours. Still have 43 to go tomorrow to get to the end of tonight. Doing fairly well. Sorry to hear of your pain Lurker. I put ice on my knee by folding up pajama and then inserting into the pocket thus made. Prayers for you rapid recovery. Put everything you need close by and stay off the knee, as you reinjure it each time you get up and down. Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah roberta - i knew there had to be more than me and was it you five that liked lima beans - someone on here joined me at the dish of lima beans - can't remember who it was.

sam



rpuhrmann said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > yeah - someone to eat lima beans with.
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Just finished frogging 20 rows on my baby blanket!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have to start going to bed ealier - it just doesn't work for me to stay up late - then i sleep half the day away,
> 
> bright sunshine - very cold - snow is blinding when you look at it.
> 
> sam


well I've returned to pge36- but have read all since page 70.
Not sure if it good or not but when I don't sleep much I don't normally slepp all that much later either. 'They' say we should be getting more sleep, but at least I get something done on those nights and don't waste too much of hte next day sleeping. And evenif I do somehow I seem to achieve more knitting etc at night! That was when I liked to do my study too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pontuf - i know feeling - that was a lot of frogging. i send you soothing energy and nimble fingers.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Just finished frogging 20 rows on my baby blanket!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

going on four o'clock - so much for me getting to bed earlier - i best go pop my meds and hit the hay. i'm supposed to meet a friend in napoleon at 11:15 for breakfast - biscuits and sausage gravy. just what i need. i've been eating chocolate while i sit here - not sure which is worse - chocolate - sausage gravy - love em'

good night all

sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah myfanwy - sending more healing energy -
> 
> what is marmite?
> 
> sam


It's almost the same as Vegemite which all Australians are meant to love. Clearly I am not AUstralian as I don't like it. I know you have more explanations of Marmite. NBut we used to have it as well but most of the family preferred Vegemite.
Almost every Australian know the Vegemite song. I think I may have posted this quite a while ago but may as well post it again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning to all. I'm in The Villages, Fl visiting a brother who lives here. My sister is doing fairly well after the lumpectomy so we made the trip over here. We saw another brother on the way here. Also saw an old friend whom I haven't seen in 25 years. We just picked back up like we'd never been apart. Wonderful example of different strokes; chickens and horses at her place and souped up golf carts here. I fly back to Chicago tomorrow and will be glad to get home. I'll catch up with you all then. Prayers for all in need and Happy New Year!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Sam. I was knitting away and wasn't looking at my work . Oh well....



thewren said:


> pontuf - i know feeling - that was a lot of frogging. i send you soothing energy and nimble fingers.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Biscuits and gravy, my favorite breakfast! Enjoy your morning. Hope it has warmed up in Northern Ohio.

pontuf



thewren said:


> going on four o'clock - so much for me getting to bed earlier - i best go pop my meds and hit the hay. i'm supposed to meet a friend in napoleon at 11:15 for breakfast - biscuits and sausage gravy. just what i need. i've been eating chocolate while i sit here - not sure which is worse - chocolate - sausage gravy - love em'
> 
> good night all
> 
> sam


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Sam all the pharmacists are educated in giving shots and during the rush time they usually hire a nurse. I have gotten shots at my local Cub Foods and Walgreens Drug store. My BIL was a pharmacists and had to study intensely to keep up with the available drugs, their affects and what drugs can be taken with other drugs--they are professionals. Now, since I have Medicare, I was without health insurance for 10 years and had to do what I could to stay healthy. Now at my annual check up my doctor prescribes a flu shot--it does help preventing an epidemic of some of the more fatal strains of viral flu. I found that the shot does keep me from getting those awful viral, walking pneumonia type colds that linger on for months--but then I am not in the public as I was when working.
> 
> What is important as pointed out is keeping your immune system healthy and acting promptly whenever just a slight symptom appears including being extremely tired. Things like vitamin C, zinc and echinacea do help plus a good nights rest and not skipping meals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Julie: please do get knee looked at. I am still dealing with the problems of my knee which I injured in Oct. or thereabouts and at times the pain is excruciating, making it nearly impossible for me to straighten in the morning. I am unable to find a brace that fits properly. I hope you will fare better. Marge.


It is OK, Marge- I got a ride through to the emergency doctor on Monday, it is a strain, not a tear thank goodness, and I am just taking things easy- but it is getting a lot better. Knees are a worry when you know the weight bearing they do- I believe it is four times greater than our total weight, so it is not surprising how much pain they can cause! I know the cartilage/ligaments are not what I remember from my youth! But I guess that is part and parcel of aging!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I am closing out tonite after having promised to go to pg 50 tonite and try to catch up tomorrow. Tonite I have had a minimum of freezing so was able to go from pg 10-50 in 3 hours. Still have 43 to go tomorrow to get to the end of tonight. Doing fairly well. Sorry to hear of your pain Lurker. I put ice on my knee by folding up pajama and then inserting into the pocket thus made. Prayers for you rapid recovery. Put everything you need close by and stay off the knee, as you reinjure it each time you get up and down. Marge.


I did wonder if that was happening- have tried to remember to fetch phone, scissors, glasses etc- because I can't have anti-inflamatories while taking the warfarin. There is a lot I must not do because of the warfarin!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> yeah roberta - i knew there had to be more than me and was it you five that liked lima beans - someone on here joined me at the dish of lima beans - can't remember who it was.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just noticed Dori Sage has her birthday today. If you are reading this Dori
Happy Birthday!
and all the very best for the coming year!


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....


Angora! What a beautiful cowl, and it looks beautiful on you! Or else you make it look beautiful! 
I'm still working on mine, but have no urge to knit for the past week.

Roberta


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> While I was away I popped into a country craft fair- and had to buy this t-shirt. While it is Speak no evil, see no evil hear no evil I thought it was very apt for frogging- the sense of wanting to bury your head in your hands when you realise that frogging is needed.


Love the T-Shirt!!!!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Morning Sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> [quote Angora]
> I think it is an acquired taste. As you can see from Lurker's granson, they start early.


DGS was a sure starter with marmite and Pasta- could be guaranteed to eat that, with his Mum it was mashed bananas. My first daughter would eat anything with vegetables in it.
We have recipes for rusks dunked in a marmite solution- so I guess it is starting them early![/quote]

I was going to ask what rusks are but then I think I remember something from childhood. Are they dried, hard, and crunchy bread? I think I remember dunking them.[/quote]

that is them- far better home made because the bought ones are all packed with sugar![/quote]

I never had homemade ones and I'll bet they are way better. I didn't remember them being packed with sugar, but let's figure my childhood was a long long time ago, so perhaps they changed through the years. How do you make homemade rusks. Just slowly bake bread at a low temperature?[/quote]

you dunk them in the marmite, dissolved in warm water, then spread them on an oven tray, and as you say bake at a low temperature- we also make 'mouse traps' which are the bread spread with a little grated cheese and baked at a low temperature- a really scrummy snack that keeps well in a tin.[/quote]

Thanks Lurker, always nice to learn new things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

rpuhrmann said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Here is Designer's Cowl that I knit. I put in an edging of this beautiful purple, just a little surprise on the one edge, a cable, and on the other side a leaf or candle border, whatever you want it will be. Thanks Designer. It was fun using my imagination and having your measurements to help me. Well it isn't letting me open the photos and I have to go now for New Year's. DH is taking me and my best friend out. Ok they posted but they are GIANT. :shock: Who wants to see their face that big....not me. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Look at the cowl not the wearer.  :lol: :lol: :lol: Can't figure out what happened. How could it change like that. These computers, go figure.....
> ...


Thank you Roberta. It is the cowl not me but thank you for the compliment.:lol: :lol: :lol: One sees oneself differently in the mirror, but in a photo and up close. Yikes. Now I know why our eyesight gets bad as we get older. So we get a softened view. :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think a lot of people are burned out after Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Year's all at the same time of the year and such major holidays. It was interesting to learn that in Scotland the big holiday is Hogmanay. I hope your knitting flame will ignite again after a rest. We all need breaks and it is probably healthy for the hands to do something else too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just noticed Dori Sage has her birthday today. If you are reading this Dori
> Happy Birthday!
> and all the very best for the coming year!


Thanks Lurker!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Dori :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. I'm in The Villages, Fl visiting a brother who lives here. My sister is doing fairly well after the lumpectomy so we made the trip over here. We saw another brother on the way here. Also saw an old friend whom I haven't seen in 25 years. We just picked back up like we'd never been apart. Wonderful example of different strokes; chickens and horses at her place and souped up golf carts here. I fly back to Chicago tomorrow and will be glad to get home. I'll catch up with you all then. Prayers for all in need and Happy New Year!


What a wonderful trip and so nice to see family and friends. So glad your sister is doing well and I take it there is no cancer. Travel safely.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Sam. I was knitting away and wasn't looking at my work . Oh well....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my Pontuf. You need one of those shirts Darowil got. Frustrating. I can't knit without looking at my work. Maybe someday, but I've only been back knitting for a yr. after 30 yrs. off.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Prayers and Healing Wishes are working
From Marianne818:

Good Morning.. I am so hopeful that today they will give me good news about getting released from here. I love the nurses and all the staff that are in and out, but I am so ready to be home. Chuck told me that from what they are saying I should be able to go home very soon. My tests are all coming back in good shape, that my getting off the pain drip and being able to tolerate with just the pills so soon was a major deal. I actually woke up at 5 this morning, walked to the bathroom and back to bed without even a twitch of pain.. haven't had to have a pain pill since 5 pm yesterday!!!!!!!! When I'm asked I just say I have a group of friends and when one or more ask in His name the power of prayer brings miracles. I am so blessed!
I can hear some of the doctors milling around, so better shut this down. I get teased because everytime they come in I'm on here. I keep telling them that early morning and late evenings are the only time they leave me alone long enough to read anything
Take care my friend, hope you are feeling okay.. do you have snow?? we have lovely rain.. need it so desperately so no complaints for sure.
My Loves, Hugs and Prayers for everyone.. hope to have time to read a bit today (but they keep me to busy or I'm asleep
Love ya,
Marianne :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> Biscuits and gravy, my favorite breakfast! Enjoy your morning. Hope it has warmed up in Northern Ohio.
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


You are going to bed around an hour before Marianne and I are getting up. :lol: :lol: :lol: My internal sleep clock is a mess though. One day I wake up at 5am and the next I go to bed at 5am.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > I am closing out tonite after having promised to go to pg 50 tonite and try to catch up tomorrow. Tonite I have had a minimum of freezing so was able to go from pg 10-50 in 3 hours. Still have 43 to go tomorrow to get to the end of tonight. Doing fairly well. Sorry to hear of your pain Lurker. I put ice on my knee by folding up pajama and then inserting into the pocket thus made. Prayers for you rapid recovery. Put everything you need close by and stay off the knee, as you reinjure it each time you get up and down. Marge.
> ...


How long have you been on warfarin? I knew you were taking it but just not how long. Has this been a few months, so basically new since you wore the monitor?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > yeah roberta - i knew there had to be more than me and was it you five that liked lima beans - someone on here joined me at the dish of lima beans - can't remember who it was.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> The cleaning lady is coming tomorrow and I must get up early and clear a path and get bathed and dressed.... so I am going to bed at a reasonable hour... It is almost midnight here.
> 
> We did have the internet and TV serviced today. He tried to tell me all my problems were viruses on computer but, that is not the case. DH's computer is new and had same probblems and I have had no trouble at all this evening after he replaced some cables and made some adjustments.... and the speed is MUCH better.... Maybe that will let me keep up this week.. Tech was going to set up by I-pad for me but I can't find the power cord.... Not good.... Guess I'll be doing some deep cleaning in January....
> 
> Off to knit with my friend tomorrow and then Friday will be doing things with mom....


So glad you have some help coming for the house. That is always such a nice thing, except for getting ready for the house to be cleaned. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Glad things are quicker for you now on the computer, but that's a shame about the ipad chord. :thumbdown:

A day with a friend knitting, that will be a wonderful day. Have fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> *Angora*The cough had subsided when I started the new medicine.... (I have a bit of a cold or sinus infection going on now... but no big deal.) I am taking the fungal medication because of the biopsy and want to be sure that it is all gone so that my future oncology scans are not skewwed with shadows, cavities, whatever... There are a couple of side effects from the drug.. but nothing that can't be managed.... I have just been reapproved for the assistance for this year and the second batch is being mailed this week.... I will be on it for 3-6 months... the real pain is not being able to eat for an hour after taking it... or before.... It is the only med. I have ever taken that is taken on an empty stomach.... I guess they want to make sure it goes directly into blood steam.... no dilution.
> 
> So glad that Marianne is doing well and that she is taking the pain medication.... Pain should be avaoided at all costs..... Sure wish I had been given massages... I couldn't even get help taking a sponge bath or washing hair...


Dreamweaver, that is so wonderful to hear that the cough is finally gone. Now for the meds to get rid of that fungus for once and for all. A very difficult thing to get rid of for sure. How wonderful that you were approved again and can get the second batch. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I remember you suffered with that cough for what seemed like a year. And....we want no more skewed tests. That was just too scary and right before the Holidays. How thankful we are that you are getting better. Oh no, sorry to hear you have a cold though and just hope it gets better soon. Seems like everyone is sick with a cold or the flu.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I had a wonderful time at the basketball game. We ate hamburgers before we went and had a nice walk to get to the gym. It was cold, but not wet or damp. The game was one-sided, Baylor has a very good women's team, but I enjoyed getting out.
> 
> Going to bed soon as I am tired, and I am anxious to sleep with my new mask! I should feel rested tomorrow.
> 
> I hope everyone is feeling better and on the road to recovery.


Can't wait to hear how the mask works for you. Hope it does the trick. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Pup lover said:
> ...


My neighbor lives alone so when I moved here 10 yrs. ago I went over and she wasn't home, so I wrote her a note, gave her my phone number and told her if she ever needed me I was here for her. With DH traveling at times or busy at the school morning to night I have been alone a lot and not able to hardly move at times, so I understand how hard it is. If I lived near either of you I would help when you were sick. Alas, I can only wish.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > margewhaples said:
> ...


No I have had to take the warfarin since the first big scare with my heart [I shocked them by going to hospital on the train!] about 4 years ago, maybe 5.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


I think we feel that way about all of us on the KTP, but the reality is it is a far flung community. Although I know Marianne is hoping for a gathering at Defiance.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker: I wish that I were near you to help in whatever way I can. I too don't have anyone to fuss over me when I am ill.
It is a lonely life, I lead. Marlark Marge.[/quote]

My neighbor lives alone so when I moved here 10 yrs. ago I went over and she wasn't home, so I wrote her a note, gave her my phone number and told her if she ever needed me I was here for her. With DH traveling at times or busy at the school morning to night I have been alone a lot and not able to hardly move at times, so I understand how hard it is. If I lived near either of you I would help when you were sick. Alas, I can only wish.[/quote]

Do you have any contact with your neighbour? That was such a nice thing to do, wish my neighbours were like that. They are friendly but only to the extent of saying hello in passing & pushing a Xmas card thru the letterbox.

Tessa


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Lurker: I wish that I were near you to help in whatever way I can. I too don't have anyone to fuss over me when I am ill.
> It is a lonely life, I lead. Marlark Marge.


My neighbor lives alone so when I moved here 10 yrs. ago I went over and she wasn't home, so I wrote her a note, gave her my phone number and told her if she ever needed me I was here for her. With DH traveling at times or busy at the school morning to night I have been alone a lot and not able to hardly move at times, so I understand how hard it is. If I lived near either of you I would help when you were sick. Alas, I can only wish.[/quote]

Do you have any contact with your neighbour? That was such a nice thing to do, wish my neighbours were like that. They are friendly but only to the extent of saying hello in passing & pushing a Xmas card thru the letterbox.

Tessa[/quote]

She waves at me and one time she stopped over to find out who mowed our lawn. She is a lovely Asian lady and quite busy with work. I think she is an executive and when they had the Olympics in China she was there so she also does a lot of traveling. She knows I am here for her but she knows I won't intrude on her busy life, so I have to be satisfied with a wave and that is fine with me. She knows I am here if she needs me. When I used to live on a farm I knew all my neighbors and we were all friends getting together during the day when our husbands were working. Here all the women work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818

I had asked her about pain. Here is her answer.

As far as the liver goes, I have felt some twinges, but mainly from the surgery site. the first few days had major discomfort and pain, but that was easily explained as normal from this type of surgery. The surgeon just left and told me he didn't expect to see me again as his part of this is basically done. My Internist will of course continue and the Oncologist has released me also. Now I just have the two doctors to convince that I am ready to be at home My GP, is less than 10 minute drive from my home, so if some need should arise I could be there quickly. The Internist about 30 minutes, so not that bad either, of course there are 3 hospitals within a 30 minute drive also.. one only about 15 minutes and faster with lights and sirens going, (know this because of my Mom not me) I know what I should and shouldn't do, I know the diet I need to follow, (what foods I should avoid and should add) Mom asked one of the nurses to tell my doctors that she will behave and leave me to rest if they will just let me come home. Bless her heart, she misses me sitting with her, C loves her dearly but Mom loves to talk about books and movies, I let her ramble on and do know basically what she is interested in.
I think I'm going to nap for a bit, won't be up for the shower for awhile as they area all very busy this morning, several new patients came in yesterday and I've seen a lot of activity this morning. I told Trish that I can wait till it slows down (not allowed to shower without someone in the room, totally unreal ) But I do understand, they are concerned I'll get light headed, I haven't so far thank goodness!
I hope to stay awake long enough today to knit some.. I really was out of it and am going to have to frog back about 5 rows of the scarf that I have been working on. I totally messed up a dishcloth so just ripped that completely out Pain meds and knitting do not always go hand in hand So now I have to figure out where I am in the pattern and how many rows I did mess up on. This has a collar, an edge trim and pockets, somehow the collar stitches have ended up on the edge.. I have no idea how I did that.. I'm over halfway done with it so need my wits about me when I try to frog it for sure
Take care my good friend, it's morning nap time for me..
Loves, Hugs and many prayers.. talk again soon,
M.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwenniepooh,

Concerning the bra. When I broke my wrist a few years ago, I would have my DH hook it for me and I would stepi in to it and pull it up over my hips and wriggle everything in to place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Gwenniepooh,
> 
> Concerning the bra. When I broke my wrist a few years ago, I would have my DH hook it for me and I would stepi in to it and pull it up over my hips and wriggle everything in to place.


I think I must have a different body shape from you! Can't imagine it working for me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my I had to laugh outloud picturing that...especially picturing me trying to do that. LOL



purl2diva said:


> Gwenniepooh,
> 
> Concerning the bra. When I broke my wrist a few years ago, I would have my DH hook it for me and I would stepi in to it and pull it up over my hips and wriggle everything in to place.


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

Morning, guys. I wish I could add something useful here except for I hope everyone is well and/or at least getting better.

I have to get going here; I'm running behind, but I just had to check in here.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I got back last night and finally logged on late to catch up with all the posts. It took me until 2:30 am. I didn't get all the knitting done that I wanted but I did get past all the increases on the scarf that I started before I broke my thumb in July. So I have 4 more rows of 1125 stitches to work and I'll be done. I (hopefully) am attaching the pattern for you to see and I am using a pastel variegated yarn (worsted weight) and I will post a picture when I am finished. I am back to work today not sure I'm ready. Ok here goes I'm hitting the send button and I hope the pattern appears.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah! It worked. As you can see by the margin on the second page I did alter slightly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I have had to take the warfarin since the first big scare with my heart [I shocked them by going to hospital on the train!] about 4 years ago, maybe 5.


.................................................................................

My mum used to be on Warfarin (amongst a lot of other drugs) and she found it made her really feel the cold. I have another friend on it who agreed. Does it do that to you?....I know it won't at the moment. :lol:

[Why is it that if I put in a row of dots the brown box will appear, but guarenteed if I don't.....no box! Sod's law?]


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > No I have had to take the warfarin since the first big scare with my heart [I shocked them by going to hospital on the train!] about 4 years ago, maybe 5.
> ...


I certainly do feel the cold more- I just thought it was part of getting older- it explains why I am concentrating on scarves, cowls, and fingerless gloves- which are suitable for our none-the-less milder winters!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for the pattern Sandy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my I had to laugh outloud picturing that...especially picturing me trying to do that. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got one of those elasticated bras with no fastening and I step into it to put it on. It's great as a day to day bra, but I need something a bit more 'reinforced' if I'm to be seen in public! I don't really have a large chest, but my friend who does once said, "I don't need a face lift, I just take off my bra and voila....not a wrinkle in my face!"


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I got back last night and finally logged on late to catch up with all the posts. It took me until 2:30 am. I didn't get all the knitting done that I wanted but I did get past all the increases on the scarf that I started before I broke my thumb in July. So I have 4 more rows of 1125 stitches to work and I'll be done. I (hopefully) am attaching the pattern for you to see and I am using a pastel variegated yarn (worsted weight) and I will post a picture when I am finished. I am back to work today not sure I'm ready. Ok here goes I'm hitting the send button and I hope the pattern appears.


Thanks Sandy! safely printed- looks an interesting design!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have never taken a class online. i don't know if i can keep up with everyone - i am not the world's fastest knitter - far from it. it does sound interesting though. thanks for the website
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I too don't like being rushed into knitting something but Craftsy classes are taken at your leisure--it is a "virtual" class. When you purchase a class you can go back to it whenever you have time and at your own pace. I have one on the "back burner" right now--the Icelandic sweater, that I will be concentrating on next.....when I get time. However, if you do have a problem that the video doesn't solve, you can contact the person giving the class for further information.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love what your friend says...I can relate. Had thought about the sports type one piece bras but from past experiences knew it just wouldn't offer the support needed.



KateB said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my I had to laugh outloud picturing that...especially picturing me trying to do that. LOL
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Need to go et dress in something other than PJs. Daughter has asked me to run a few errands with her and even said we'd stop by the LYS. Will check back later. Everyone enjoy your day.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Sam all the pharmacists are educated in giving shots and during the rush time they usually hire a nurse. I have gotten shots at my local Cub Foods and Walgreens Drug store. My BIL was a pharmacists and had to study intensely to keep up with the available drugs, their affects and what drugs can be taken with other drugs--they are professionals. Now, since I have Medicare, I was without health insurance for 10 years and had to do what I could to stay healthy. Now at my annual check up my doctor prescribes a flu shot--it does help preventing an epidemic of some of the more fatal strains of viral flu. I found that the shot does keep me from getting those awful viral, walking pneumonia type colds that linger on for months--but then I am not in the public as I was when working.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> purl2diva said:
> 
> 
> > Gwenniepooh,
> ...


I'm laughing. It would never expand enough to get over the terrain on the way there.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning. I feel very unproductive today! I really just want to be lazy! Can't believe that my vacation is almost over. DD has to go back on Monday, but I don't go back until Tuesday. Time sure flies when you're having fun!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne asked me about the snow here so I thought I would take a picture and show you. It isn't the most we have ever had but it is the most this year. Looks pretty if you are on the inside looking out or hiking for pleasure. Driving hasn't been good at all but think the roads are finally clear.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne asked me about the snow here so I thought I would take a picture and show you. It isn't the most we have ever had but it is the most this year. Looks pretty if you are on the inside looking out or hiking for pleasure. Driving hasn't been good at all but think the roads are finally clear.


That puts our tiny snowfall to shame! We loved it though!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I sorry for laughing, Purl2, but your post just cracked me up--picturing you getting into your bra in that way was terribly amusing because I knew it would never work for me. Even without my prosthesis, I'd never get it on over my hips!! lolololol

Ohio Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne asked me about the snow here so I thought I would take a picture and show you. It isn't the most we have ever had but it is the most this year. Looks pretty if you are on the inside looking out or hiking for pleasure. Driving hasn't been good at all but think the roads are finally clear.


hahah, lots of laughter here, Daralene!!! That looks normal and not quite enough for me yet!!! Looks very pretty though. *chuckles* I was planning on taking some photos of my birds outside. They all come fluttering down, chirping all the way when they see me come and sit outside on the back deck.....foooood, feeeeeding fest going on!!!!!.......hmmmm, cant find that new camera. Note to self: must look for little aqua blue camera today!!!!!! hahaha, you all may get some photos yet that I have taken!!! 





(ok, so it is not a winter one, but the feeling of ole Louis is there!!!!! I watched Kurt Browning skate to this one, and I had bought him a bouquet of roses. The security guards took it back to his dressing room. He came out looking for the "gal who brought the roses for him." He spent 15 minutes chatting with me. The security guards would not let anyone else come close to him. He was such a personable guy, still is.)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

That is awesome, 5! It's also nice to hear that some celebrities can actually be human! I've heard that one of the nicest actors is Johnny Depp. He is one hot man, looks bizarre most of the time, but is basically a good man. As the saying goes, he can eat crackers in my bed anytime!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That is awesome, 5! It's also nice to hear that some celebrities can actually be human! I've heard that one of the nicest actors is Johnny Depp. He is one hot man, looks bizarre most of the time, but is basically a good man. As the saying goes, he can eat crackers in my bed anytime!


hahah, Pammie, I stop at crackers in my bed!!! no crumbs on my sheets!!! yes, some famous ones do talk to us "little folks!" Kurt had just done the quad in competition a year or two before I talked to him. He was the first one to ever do a quad in competion, and it was at the world's in France. I told him I was so proud to be Canadian when the our Maple Leaf was raised to the rafters and the Oh Canada was sung/played. He agreed with me and told me it was the highlight of his life (at that point in time, Kurt has gone on to accomplish so many more things since then.)
When I was working as a hairstylist, I trimmed up some famous peoples' hair too. Don Cherry -- kindest man around (who is nothing at all like his tv personna that he has to portray). Richard Gere a few times, (he is such a down-to-earth fellow and a joy to chat with). Tom Selleck. Some whos-who in the USA armed forces (security levels will not permit names, some would come in from California several times a year to get me to give them their military haircuts unless they were deployed.) Others whom I can not mention. Of course some NHL hockey players would come get their locks trimmed, Bobby Orr, Tie Domi, others. All with a head of hair to be trimmed up!!  

Sun is shining so brightly today!!! just sparkling off the snow! Zoë


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone! I just now found this weeks Tea Party! I'll be ready for today now. Sam, I do what you do with salad, I also throw in a small amount of sunflower seeds or sesame seeds, cheese I know this adds to the calories but if you don't use too much it's now that bad and it helps it be a little heartier. I don't know how all you KP'ers can stand to frog a whole sweater! Maybe that's why I haven't the nerve to start one yet. Hopefully I will gain the patience!! I'm going back to read the posts now. Hoe everyone is doing well


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

How sad about the fire Bright Eyes! I know it does bring people closer together to help too bad it takes tragedy sometimes! I hope things work out for them!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

LOL!! Me too!!!


pammie1234 said:


> Sam, you may be late, but I had totally forgotten that it was time for the new Tea Party! Can't believe it will be 2013! I remember when I read 1984 in HS and I thought that was a long way away!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds delicious! Along with Sam's meatloaf those are two great ideas for new meals!!


AZ Sticks said:


> OK here is my contribution to the recipes this week - great for left over turkey !!!!! I serve this will a salad and everyone is happy!!!!
> 
> Chicken Pot Pie Pre-heat Oven to 425*
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ok, some pictures for my KTP family!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ok, some pictures for my KTP family!!


all very beautiful and cold. Just to look at it! Lucky is a lovely colour.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ok, some pictures for my KTP family!!
> ...


Hi myfanwy, come on up here to the top of the world and share a cuppa with me!!!! hmmmm, need to find some bird pics now!!! Zoë


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


if they are anything like the last lot, they will be very pretty! I am cold enough this morning at 17C!!!!!! That cuppa is most welcome!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

it is the caffeine in chocolate that keeps me awake so I try to only have it early in the evening....got to cut the quantity down...love it



thewren said:


> going on four o'clock - so much for me getting to bed earlier - i best go pop my meds and hit the hay. i'm supposed to meet a friend in napoleon at 11:15 for breakfast - biscuits and sausage gravy. just what i need. i've been eating chocolate while i sit here - not sure which is worse - chocolate - sausage gravy - love em'
> 
> good night all
> 
> sam


----------



## Redkimba (Dec 13, 2011)

5mmdpns - very lovely red socks! that will keep the toesies warm & spirits high!


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > That is awesome, 5! It's also nice to hear that some celebrities can actually be human! I've heard that one of the nicest actors is Johnny Depp. He is one hot man, looks bizarre most of the time, but is basically a good man. As the saying goes, he can eat crackers in my bed anytime!
> ...


Very interesting. Thank you for sharing. It is a good thing some celebrities remain in contact with real life. I was told ........many, many years ago about a star, dancing, movie type....that lived in the Medford valley, how she did a lot of her own shopping. One day I was behind her at the grocery and she just carried on a conversation with the clerk.....turned and smile at me....saying bye!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fun day. Went to my first yoga class at new gym. Teacher didn't show so mgmt asked if someone could step up and teach class. I taught yoga, probably 15 years ago so up I stepped. Of course as my first class didn't know their routine but my teachers training came to for and had a grand time. Would prefer having advance notice so I could have routine in mind but we had grand time.
Sassafras


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fun day. Went to my first yoga class at new gym. Teacher didn't show so mgmt asked if someone could step up and teach class. I taught yoga, probably 15 years ago so up I stepped. Of course as my first class didn't know their routine but my teachers training came to for and had a grand time. Would prefer having advance notice so I could have routine in mind but we had grand time.
> Sassafras


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Marianne asked me about the snow here so I thought I would take a picture and show you. It isn't the most we have ever had but it is the most this year. Looks pretty if you are on the inside looking out or hiking for pleasure. Driving hasn't been good at all but think the roads are finally clear.


That's a heap of snow!! You are getting what we would "normally" and this is the second year. The year before last the snow would never stop falling here, a foot at a time, and many folks suffered from roof ice damming that spoils your ceilings and can get into your walls.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ok, some pictures for my KTP family!!


Love the pic of Lucky in her orange snow suite. If one could read her thoughts it probably is "please get me out of here!" Pets are so cooperative. The suite is cute but the sleeve/leg part I can't figure out--are they attached somehow? Cute idea and one you are creating right?


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


ROL!! My problem too.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > purl2diva said:
> ...


But if you reverse it it could "bring up the rear". Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > ok, some pictures for my KTP family!!
> ...


haha, the "stockings" on the snow suit are a fuzzy pair of my purple socks that I stitched on. I have shortened the legs of them now. The black ones are a pair of knee high socks I had and I stitched them on. We do make do with what we have! tweaking as we go! I did not knit the feet of them because her toe nails would go through them and she would get stuck in them! She does not mind getting the snowsuit put on as much as when I first put it on her!! Sometimes it is just too cold outside for her lil ole self! Zoë


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


Now, now Tessa, we are in polite company!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but rookieretiree - just think what you could do with the souped up golf cart - you could use it to corral the horses and chickens when they got out.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. I'm in The Villages, Fl visiting a brother who lives here. My sister is doing fairly well after the lumpectomy so we made the trip over here. We saw another brother on the way here. Also saw an old friend whom I haven't seen in 25 years. We just picked back up like we'd never been apart. Wonderful example of different strokes; chickens and horses at her place and souped up golf carts here. I fly back to Chicago tomorrow and will be glad to get home. I'll catch up with you all then. Prayers for all in need and Happy New Year!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the sun shone a little this morning - it was 18 degrees when i drove into napoleon - not too much warmer now. my weather thingy on here says it is 17 degrees - doesn't feel like it.

the biscuits and gravy were good - wish they would have the gravy a little hotter - think i will ask them to nuke it the next time. enjoyed the visit - there were three of us.

sam



Pontuf said:


> Biscuits and gravy, my favorite breakfast! Enjoy your morning. Hope it has warmed up in Northern Ohio.
> 
> pontuf
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i may look for it when i go to town - need dog food and kitty treats.

sam

oops - hickory said i am out of dog treats (milk bone) also



rpuhrmann said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > Sam all the pharmacists are educated in giving shots and during the rush time they usually hire a nurse. I have gotten shots at my local Cub Foods and Walgreens Drug store. My BIL was a pharmacists and had to study intensely to keep up with the available drugs, their affects and what drugs can be taken with other drugs--they are professionals. Now, since I have Medicare, I was without health insurance for 10 years and had to do what I could to stay healthy. Now at my annual check up my doctor prescribes a flu shot--it does help preventing an epidemic of some of the more fatal strains of viral flu. I found that the shot does keep me from getting those awful viral, walking pneumonia type colds that linger on for months--but then I am not in the public as I was when working.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry myfanwy - did not mean to let you out - i couldn't remember everyone who had wanted to share a bowl of lima beans.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > yeah roberta - i knew there had to be more than me and was it you five that liked lima beans - someone on here joined me at the dish of lima beans - can't remember who it was.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i was in bed strawberry - now i can say good afternoon.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Good Morning Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorry myfanwy - did not mean to let you out - i couldn't remember everyone who had wanted to share a bowl of lima beans.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will join you daralene in wishing dori a very happy birthday - hope your day has been great thus far and will continue so. we miss you.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Happy Birthday Dori :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, you can put some lima beans and butter beans and whatever other beans on my plate, too--love 'em all!

Dori, happy birthday! I hope it is filled with joy & blessings--do stop in and let us know how you are.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > Angora1 said:
> ...


But it is still something one can chuckle at.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

puts ours to shame also pammie - think we have had six total inches this year - and what surprised me was the weatherman said we were about two inches over the usual amount for this time of year.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Marianne asked me about the snow here so I thought I would take a picture and show you. It isn't the most we have ever had but it is the most this year. Looks pretty if you are on the inside looking out or hiking for pleasure. Driving hasn't been good at all but think the roads are finally clear.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you nittergma - sweaters are not difficult - you could always do one with nothing but stockinette stitch - you probably wouldn't have to frog at all.

sam



nittergma said:


> Hi Sam and everyone! I just now found this weeks Tea Party! I'll be ready for today now. Sam, I do what you do with salad, I also throw in a small amount of sunflower seeds or sesame seeds, cheese I know this adds to the calories but if you don't use too much it's now that bad and it helps it be a little heartier. I don't know how all you KP'ers can stand to frog a whole sweater! Maybe that's why I haven't the nerve to start one yet. Hopefully I will gain the patience!! I'm going back to read the posts now. Hoe everyone is doing well


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely pictures five - love the socks - just once wish we would have a snow like you have - then it could melt. lol

sam

love the snow suit - maybe i should knit one for each of the kitties - especially survivor - she would much rather do her think in the corner of the bathroom (at least she does in on the tile) than go outside. i usually need to pick her up and "gently" persuade her that it is time to go outside.



5mmdpns said:


> ok, some pictures for my KTP family!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for you sassafras - good that you could fill in for all the newbies.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Fun day. Went to my first yoga class at new gym. Teacher didn't show so mgmt asked if someone could step up and teach class. I taught yoga, probably 15 years ago so up I stepped. Of course as my first class didn't know their routine but my teachers training came to for and had a grand time. Would prefer having advance notice so I could have routine in mind but we had grand time.
> Sassafras


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am loving these descriptions - i am picturing it in my minds eye - wish there was something i could do - i have a really bad case of noassatol. haven't found a pill to cure it yet.

sam



Tessadele said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Dori!

Sam, I don't know if you watch the TV show Scandal or not, but in it they had a voting machine problem in Defiance! I think it had to do with getting the president elected. It is a great show! Filled with lots of, you guessed it, scandals!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker 2 said:
> ...


You made me laugh about going to the hospital on the train, just the sort of thing I would do. My brother who was on Warfarin was always cold, we couldn't stay long when we went to see him as we couldn't stand the heat. I wondered why, because he wasn't like it in earlier life, now I know.

Tessa.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-139828-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

